# Lets See Your Collection in ONE Picture!



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!

While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!

So here are my beauts!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

You have a nice looking collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

mpalmer said:


> You have a nice looking collection! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> ...While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe...


LOL love it. Great collection Nathaniel, I happen to really like the infamous diamond bezel Breitling. Have a Merry Christmas!

Oh, and my collection:


----------



## easyP (May 27, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Stunned. That's totally awesome.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Wow lol, and you got it all in one pic!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

easyP said:


> LOL love it. Great collection Nathaniel, I happen to really like the infamous diamond bezel Breitling. Have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> Oh, and my collection:


Thank you, love your set!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)

The third picture is my modern collection.


----------



## Dick Travis (Jul 28, 2014)

Jah, love the vintage collection! Very impressive.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

jah said:


> I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)
> 
> The third picture is my modern collection.


Great spread over the years!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jamesltpz (Oct 8, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


(speechless)


----------



## UberDave (Jan 13, 2015)

jah said:


>


Love the Rolex pair, why are they on different days?!?! Come on, man!


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Love love love this setup.

You gotta throw up a whole thread on this.

You built it yourself no?

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

easyP said:


> Stunned. That's totally awesome.


Thanks man!



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Wow lol, and you got it all in one pic!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Title says in one pic.... 



teatimecrumpet said:


> Love love love this setup.
> 
> You gotta throw up a whole thread on this.
> 
> ...


Thanks I appreciate! Yes, I did it's a DIY project. I modded a old cabinet and made compartments sized for watches, bought watch pillows. 2 drawers are nice for straps...

Sorry for my english guys, I speak french
Simon


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome setup! Next time my wife complains about my hobby I am showing her this photograph!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Taking nothing away from the OP but I adore the vibrance, colour and variety posted up by DMCBanshee and jah.

Wow.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

asonstuf said:


> Awesome setup! Next time my wife complains about my hobby I am showing her this photograph!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hahaa, I'm glad if that can help you 



GETS said:


> Taking nothing away from the OP but I adore the vibrance, colour and variety posted up by DMCBanshee and jah.
> 
> Wow.


Thanks man!


----------



## topol (Aug 28, 2014)

.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

topol said:


> .


Great looking collection! Thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing overly special, very sporty but I like them all a lot.Next is something dressier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic (Nov 6, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Holy crap that is awesome! Definitely needs it's own post with details.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

I gone get one whit more space...


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

A little different approach, thanks to iPad...;-)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> A little different approach, thanks to iPad...;-)


Sneaky! What is in the center on the top row?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow!
that looks like a store display, very organized and big collection. Hope you have time to wear them all😀


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Wow!
that looks like a store display, very organized and big collection. Hope you have time to wear them all😀


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Sneaky! What is in the center on the top row?


It's a 1956 Hamilton Cross-Country. The different colored indicators point to the different U.S. time zones, with a green GMT indicator for good measure...


----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Just wow!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## xinxin (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll play










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Jazzmaster said:


> It's a 1956 Hamilton Cross-Country. The different colored indicators point to the different U.S. time zones, with a green GMT indicator for good measure...


Stunning! Enjoy!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## docbenj (Dec 29, 2014)

Let me share my collection





































Thanks for looking!

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1451090322113.jpg


Two are out for service. Here's my current, arranged for the Holidays.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

flyingcamel said:


> View attachment 6435642


Loving the nomos!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## thesunburst1 (May 6, 2014)

flyingcamel said:


> View attachment 6435642


Looks like the Milgauss is running a bit fast. 

Seriously, great collection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's mine, with the Explorer being a Christmas addition!

1) Rolex Explorer 14270
2) Nomos Club
3) Nomos Orion 33
4) Heuer CS3111
5) Seiko SKX013


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Such as it is....;-)


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Thread closed! You've got it covered. :-d



jah said:


> I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)
> 
> The third picture is my modern collection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dejan Spasojevic said:


> Holy crap that is awesome! Definitely needs it's own post with details.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'll try to take more pics soon and make a post with more details

Simon


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

FE650-TE300 said:


> I gone get one whit more space...


Alot of nice pieces in your collection!!



Jazzmaster said:


> A little different approach, thanks to iPad...;-)





ismiv said:


> Wow!
> that looks like a store display, very organized and big collection. Hope you have time to wear them all


You have a awesome collection!!



docbenj said:


> Just wow!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Simon


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Jazzmaster said:


> A little different approach, thanks to iPad...;-)


lovely sir. What is the one in the middle on the second row?


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Current trio b-)


----------



## laratta (Feb 17, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Now thats what I call a watch setup. That is very impressive, hard to top this one. Very nice....


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Matthall said:


> lovely sir. What is the one in the middle on the second row?


Thank you for the very nice comment.

The watch you are referring to is the Glycine Eugene Meylan Automatic -- Glycine's tribute to its first automatic watch, which was designed by Eugene Meylan and introduced in 1931.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

laratta said:


> Now thats what I call a watch setup. That is very impressive, hard to top this one. Very nice....


Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


That is a nice set up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Jazzmaster said:


> Thank you for the very nice comment.
> 
> The watch you are referring to is the Glycine Eugene Meylan Automatic -- Glycine's tribute to its first automatic watch, which was designed by Eugene Meylan and introduced in 1931.


Thanks - that's very nice.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Pretty much the same, only Sinn U2 has been replaced with UX.


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

Lovely, Fantasio. Now go and get that Speedmaster to round up Your collection! =)


----------



## Turkzee (Oct 25, 2010)

after I have streamlined it a bit my actual watch rotation looks like this









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

As soon as you get a Black Bay. 



jef83 said:


> Lovely, Fantasio. Now go and get that Speedmaster to round up Your collection! =)


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):



From top left to bottom right:

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms, ALS Lange 1, Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chronograph, JLC Master Date, Omega Speedy Pro, Rolex Sea Dweller 16600, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph, Panerai Radiomir 512

(missing from this pic is my Panerai Radiomir Alarm GMT, which is under repair).

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

I love to see this thread. I see so many watches posted in WRUW threads but rarely get a full picture of the collections as a whole. 

Will try to snap one in the next couple of days.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You my friend have the collection that dreams are made of, wear it in good health!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## bamaster (Jan 18, 2015)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

My most recent update, 4.5 watches as I count the duoface as 1.5 watches!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peiter, you have really nice timepieces!!


----------



## Romobb (Nov 5, 2013)

Left to right: 
1949 IWC cal 88
1960s Rolex Datejust with linen dial
1960s Heuer Carrera
2015 Rolex Daytona
2000s Omega Speedmaster
2000s Rolex GMT Master II (Pepsi bezel & stick dial)
2010s Panerai 312
2000s Breitling Navitimer (discontinued blue dial)
2010s Baume Mercier Classima XL (Open Heart)

Vintage red sub next!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tyrantlake (Dec 27, 2015)

First post 

loving the photos


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

tyrantlake said:


> First post
> 
> loving the photos


Welcome! Please post a pic of your collection, would love to see it!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## deuxani (Oct 9, 2014)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just incredible! And very refreshing to see so many different styles and different brands in one collection. The Lange 1 is my favorite by far and then the AP 

Ben je Nederlands?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tyrantlake said:


> First post
> 
> loving the photos


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Omega PO 42mm 8500
Omega Speedmaster 
Rolex Explorer II
Alpina Startimer LE horlogerie Suisse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

My first shot of the collection. 

Sorry for the poor quality....just a quick shot from my iPhone.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

qtip.416 said:


> My first shot of the collection.
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality....just a quick shot from my iPhone.


Very nice!


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

I might get a Rollie someday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

IGotId said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would change that JLC to JLC MUT Moon. Add a Patek and retire from watch world.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

wuyeah said:


> I would change that JLC to JLC MUT Moon. Add a Patek and retire from watch world.


Gotta agree here. This is a very well thought out and disciplined collection and can take a long while to achieve. Disciplined in the fact that you've chosen to have just one watch per iconic brand. That's the hard part for me.

I think this will be my new paradigm for my collection, but this hobby is funny in that one's journey rarely mirrors another. I fear if I ever get to this point, there will always be moving parts. 

Thanks for the inspiration and exceptional watch box.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

qtip.416 said:


> Gotta agree here. This is a very well thought out and disciplined collection and can take a long while to achieve. Disciplined in the fact that you've chosen to have just one watch per iconic brand. That's the hard part for me.
> 
> I think this will be my new paradigm for my collection, but this hobby is funny in that one's journey rarely mirrors another. I fear if I ever get to this point, there will always be moving parts.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration and exceptional watch box.


well...after Patek I will also add a H. Moser. Because best 9 just don't work. can't left box with an extra space. Gotta have Best 10!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Here is mine


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Here to show some CASIO support!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to thank everyone for their contributions so far! Its very interesting to see the different collections people build, spread across styles, colors and brands!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

Here's my small modest collection..
















Left to right...
Seiko SNDA65
Tag Heuer F1 quartz chronograph
Oris Aquis Date 43mm
Rotary GB72411-44 -my grandfathers watch
Steinhart Ocean One - bought to commentate the birth of my daughter
Seiko ssc017


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Many thanks !



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> You my friend have the collection that dreams are made of, wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words !

Idd ook Nederlander en woonachtig in 020, net als jij, blijkens je info ... enorm brute collectie daar in je footer btw !



deuxani said:


> That is just incredible! And very refreshing to see so many different styles and different brands in one collection. The Lange 1 is my favorite by far and then the AP
> 
> Ben je Nederlands?


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank Wuyeah !, indeed I feel as if my watch collecting hobby (or rather, fetish ) has reached its final stage .... not really familiar with the MUT Moon (saw a couple of pics, looked rather gorgeous) and a Patek (in precious metal) sits high on my wish list (perhaps an older model annual calendar ?). Pre-owned Patek Annual Calendar / new ALS Lange 1 level would constitute the psychological ceiling of what I would feel comfortabe spending on a watch, it has to end somewhere ...



wuyeah said:


> I would change that JLC to JLC MUT Moon. Add a Patek and retire from watch world.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I pretty much can't do whole-collection shots. There's usually something at service, incoming, or up for sale. 
Right now, 4 watches out for service, 2 incoming, 1 potential purchase in 2 days, 1 listed for sale, hope to list a few more this week.


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

Left to right: PAM000, 1971 Speedmaster, Rolex 114270


----------



## nomoneyx (Jun 3, 2015)

In chronological order:


----------



## SUPERDETAIL (Nov 18, 2009)

wow! looks good
Dan


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

One of these days I'll wind it down to a couple


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

nomoneyx said:


> In chronological order:
> View attachment 6462833


Great collection, feeling the diver!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trying to keep it down to 10, with a "few" extra beaters not shown...


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Trying to keep it down to 10, with a "few" extra beaters not shown...
> 
> View attachment 6466753


Similar tAstes how is the Oris 65 its striking


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MikeCfromLI said:


> Similar tAstes how is the Oris 65 its striking


Great addition to the collection, have not been disappointed! Would recommend if you're into the retro-look.


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

Trying to limit the collection to 8. Not an easy task with all the enablers on this forum! ;-)








Very German focused collection with a Damasko DA47, Stowa handwound Flieger 1997, Nomos Zurich blaugold, Nomos Ludwig 38, Melbourne Watch Company Portsea Heritage, IWC Portugieser 3714 and Oris Sixty Five diver. Not shown is my SARB 017 as not getting much wear from it and will likely flip it.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

Here's most of it, anyway:









Oops, doubled up a couple when pulling together the composite. /shrug.


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Tudor pelagos next week. Was trying to find a omega or brieghtling I liked but didn't happen


----------



## lutwey (Dec 27, 2015)

how do you like the oris? looks stunning!


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice collections fellas! Here my no-theme rotation (apologies for the dodgy lighting):

Cheers


----------



## HubertCumberdale (Sep 3, 2015)

lutwey said:


> how do you like the oris? looks stunning!


It's the only dive watch that has managed to convince me to take the plunge. Love the vintage styling and how thin it is relative to other divers.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

estrickland said:


> Here's most of it, anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need a tonneau


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Uhrmensch said:


> Nice collections fellas! Here my no-theme rotation (apologies for the dodgy lighting):
> 
> Cheers


Great rotation, loving the skull face, trying to figure out which model that is from your signature!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Veda said:


> You need a tonneau


Veda we are all waiting with bated breath to see yours!!!

Can I drop ship a wide angle lens!!!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Watchdudeman said:


> Tudor pelagos next week. Was trying to find a omega or brieghtling I liked but didn't happen


Great collection, you know what you want!

The third watch over has a plum/purple face? Do you wear it often, I like the color, but wonder if I would work well with what I wear......


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

estrickland said:


> Here's most of it, anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the range of watches you have, you have really covered all styles and colors. Do you find yourself wearing a handful or a couple regularly and rarely wearing the others?


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Excluding the ones in wardrobe, office, boxes, repair, on wrists... sorry for the crappy phone camera. I need to get close up of each winders on daylight later.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

flyingcamel said:


> View attachment 6435642


Small collection but perfect variations! This pretty much covers it all.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Veda said:


> Excluding the ones in wardrobe, office, boxes, repair, on wrists... sorry for the crappy phone camera. I need to get close up of each winders on daylight later.


I'll be sending you the bill from my chiropractor resulting from having to torque my neck to view your collection. Not to worry, he tells me it will only take 30 weeks of treatment...:-d


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Veda said:


> Excluding the ones in wardrobe, office, boxes, repair, on wrists... sorry for the crappy phone camera. I need to get close up of each winders on daylight later.


Awesome, thank you for that! EPIC collection!


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Veda said:


> sorry for the *crappy phone camera. *


No kidding.. that IS really a crappy picture.. your collections demands another clearer picture, heck get a professional photographer and do a photo session! We all know you can afford that!


----------



## VinylReich (Dec 16, 2015)

jah said:


> I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)
> 
> The third picture is my modern collection.


THE COLORS!!! Love it.


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome is definitely the right descriptor.


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Dejan Spasojevic said:


> Nothing overly special, very sporty but I like them all a lot.Next is something dressier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection. Love the Speedy on that band.


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Romobb said:


> Left to right:
> 1949 IWC cal 88
> 1960s Rolex Datejust with linen dial
> 1960s Heuer Carrera
> ...


Nice collection. Especially love that Panerai.


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Long time lurker, finally registered now that I've taken a more serious dive into this crazy hobby. Love the collections on display. Lots of inspiration as I slowly build out my own. Here's my modest collection (started about 4 years ago.)









From left to right (top to bottom)

Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture Automatic
Baume et Mercier Capeland Chrono Flyback
Breitling Transocean Chrono
Hamilton Khaki Pilot Automatic
Hamilton Lord Hamilton Chrono
Moto360 Smartwatch


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

barrocot said:


> Long time lurker, finally registered now that I've taken a more serious dive into this crazy hobby. Love the collections on display. Lots of inspiration as I slowly build out my own. Here's my modest collection (started about 4 years ago.)
> 
> View attachment 6483649
> 
> ...


Great collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Watchdudeman (Sep 21, 2015)

Cheers . The technical term for some reason is red grape but it's definitely purple lol. On the wrist and away from comparison it's definitely a more versatile watch colour!


----------



## stryder (Jun 24, 2014)

hey guys haven't logged in for some time. 
my collection at this point
All the best to everyone in 2016!!!
Stryder.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

stryder said:


> hey guys haven't logged in for some time.
> my collection at this point
> All the best to everyone in 2016!!!
> Stryder.


Happy new years! Thanks for the post, stunning collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

All laid out for your perusal:







Bought the Eterna Madison Spherodrive and Ball 125th Anniversary Engineer II, awaiting delivery in 2016. Probably adding a Vulcain Cricket in the very near future, too.
Going to pare out a couple (Mido Ocean Star? Junghans Max Bill? *the wife*'s Rolex?), then I am done for awhile.

Acquisition list, in no particular order, includes: a Muhle Glashutte diver, Grand Seiko GMT Spring Drive, Schaumburg moon phase, Casio Mudmaster, Meistersinger No. 2, Piaget Upstream, GO Seventies, and a Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

scjones88 said:


> Left to right: PAM000, 1971 Speedmaster, Rolex 114270


Very nice explorer.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great rotation, loving the skull face, trying to figure out which model that is from your signature!


Thanks, I definitely don't hear that often! :-d That's the Corum Baron Samedi aka Voodoo from the original bubble series Corum did in the 2000s. It's quite a sturdy unit so serves as my weekend beater. Cheers


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

MediumRB said:


> All laid out for your perusal:
> View attachment 6487529
> 
> Probably adding a Vulcain Cricket in the very near future, too.


Great collection MediumRB, and I'm with you on the Cricket. It has been on my radar for a while, but was unsure whether to go for the 39 or 42. Finally managed to try both sizes at SalonQP in November, and it would be the 42 for me; I find the blue particularly stunning, but they are all v nice. I hope you get one and post, trying to reign things in so can at least enjoy vicariously then :-! Cheers


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

My collection ending year 2015


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Uhrmensch said:


> Great collection MediumRB, and I'm with you on the Cricket. It has been on my radar for a while, but was unsure whether to go for the 39 or 42. Finally managed to try both sizes at SalonQP in November, and it would be the 42 for me; I find the blue particularly stunning, but they are all v nice. I hope you get one and post, trying to reign things in so can at least enjoy vicariously then :-! Cheers


Touchofmodern has had several Vulcan sales over the last few months!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Fun thread here is mine.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Bradjhomes said:


> I love to see this thread. I see so many watches posted in WRUW threads but rarely get a full picture of the collections as a whole.
> 
> Will try to snap one in the next couple of days.


Here it is








And a wrist shot of each


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 6526690
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection, love the range! Thank you for posting!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## teejc88 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow this is a very humbling thread, great collections all around, I'll try and get a photo of my small group later today.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## ljhilljr48 (Dec 25, 2015)

I suddenly have the feeling that I can't even afford ($) to LOOK at these pictures!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ljhilljr48 said:


> I suddenly have the feeling that I can't even afford ($) to LOOK at these pictures!


Lol we have collections at all levels, be proud of what you have! Let's see a pic!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## blackbard (Mar 24, 2009)

That Watch "Case" is awesome!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

workinprogress said:


> My collection ending year 2015


That is tight! The Santos, the Muhle, the GS, all of it. Good collection!


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

MediumRB said:


> That is tight! The Santos, the Muhle, the GS, all of it. Good collection!


Thanks, I love my collection and my bad photos can't do them justice


----------



## omartab (Nov 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

omartab said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection! I am impressed by how many of them you have at the correct time!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

barrocot said:


> Long time lurker, finally registered now that I've taken a more serious dive into this crazy hobby. Love the collections on display. Lots of inspiration as I slowly build out my own. Here's my modest collection (started about 4 years ago.)
> 
> View attachment 6483649
> 
> ...


I want your Breitling Transocean Chronograph (or the Edition version of that watch, haven't decided) and your Baume & Mercier Capeland Chrono.

Both gorgeous!


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

My humble collection including everything else I wear on my wrists. Missing though is my Lucerne and Longines LLD (which I pick up next week).


----------



## Lifter (Jul 30, 2015)

This thread is fantastic.


----------



## UkrNY (Jan 6, 2016)

Great collection. Have to start building up mine.


----------



## UkrNY (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice winders too!


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> I want your Breitling Transocean Chronograph (or the Edition version of that watch, haven't decided) and your Baume & Mercier Capeland Chrono.
> 
> Both gorgeous!


Those are my two new additions this year. The Transocean was meant to be my early 40th birthday present. I got such a great deal on it through an AD in Poland, that I had some left over funds to snatch up the Capeland. Both are getting a lot of wrist time


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

barrocot said:


> Those are my two new additions this year. The Transocean was meant to be my early 40th birthday present. I got such a great deal on it through an AD in Poland, that I had some left over funds to snatch up the Capeland. Both are getting a lot of wrist time


You are a wise man indeed. Happy 40th


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I've added a few great watches since taking this, but this is the "bulk value" of my collection.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

This isn't my entire collection, just what I hide at work in the "upper deck". 









Sorry for the poor quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

These are my chronos,sorry for the bad pic:










On another board somebody said I have bad taste because I spent a lot of money for ****ty movements like the Lemania 5100.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> These are my chronos,sorry for the bad pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you told them to take a long walk of a short pier! Great collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

One picture. Heck, they fit on one hand...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stonechild said:


> This isn't my entire collection, just what I hide at work in the "upper deck".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great hidden watches, may I ask hidden from what? =) 
Also wondering about what's not hidden 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

cuthbert said:


> On another board somebody said I have bad taste because I spent a lot of money for ****ty movements like the Lemania 5100.


I assume that you have unsubscribed from that forum!!


----------



## pesfunk (Feb 16, 2013)

Could you please share the G-Shock Model ?
It's very nice.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

This is a great thread! Many amazing collections!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*It's not my current collection*... but it _was_ my collection in 2012!










I have not taken a photo of the watch box since then. One of these days...


----------



## duffin123456 (Apr 9, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> I've added a few great watches since taking this, but this is the "bulk value" of my collection.


Where did you get that watch case? Looks beautiful!


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Great hidden watches, may I ask hidden from what? =)
> Also wondering about what's not hidden
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I'm deathly afraid of property crime, I'm probably being overly cautious and I do insure my collection, , I just have far more confidence in the security at my workplace than when nobody is at home.

As far as missing, I don't see the zblue in there, or my bond chrono, my fortis, the corums. I have a number of affordables as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2fire (Dec 22, 2012)

duffin123456 said:


> Where did you get that watch case? Looks beautiful!


It's a wolf case. Pricey, but worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0NT07K2NWBQVSPJXQX66


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Stonechild said:


> I'm deathly afraid of property crime, I'm probably being overly cautious and I do insure my collection, , I just have far more confidence in the security at my workplace than when nobody is at home.
> 
> As far as missing, I don't see the zblue in there, or my bond chrono, my fortis, the corums. I have a number of affordables as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Justified caution


----------



## HorologicalFraz (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow some awesome collections here! Very envious! Enjoy them folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## JuanPablo046 (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## BillyN (Sep 20, 2015)

1) lip nautic ski
2) seiko m726
3) no holes sea dweller
4) omega big blue
5) omega ploprof
6) rolex red sub mark iv


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


This has to be one of the most spectacular things I have ever seen!


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

jah said:


> I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)
> 
> The third picture is my modern collection.


You obviously spent significant time matching watches to straps and then arranging them just right in your image. The colors are beautiful and it makes the photo pop.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Some really fantastic collections here. New to the sight. Enjoying it. I love the diversity of watches, tastes and overall love of watches. Far less snobbery than I would have ever expected. I love mechanical/automatic watches for their tradition and craftsmanship. Whether it's a 60 dollar Vostok Amphibian, a SEIKO SKX series, and Omega Speedmaster or a Patek. Love every range(though I can't afford every range). 

I have a few coming in the mail. Can't wait to share my current (full) collection once they arrive! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

This is my first post! I really enjoy reading all that is here...just amazing. I love watches and had about 6 or 7 that I have collected through the years. Once I joined here, I have now doubled my collection! I need to slow down 

Anyway here is my collection as of today









Top left to right:

Snoopy Watch
Casio G-Shock GWM500A-1
Casio LW-S200H-1AJF 
Vinage Casio Univeral Calendar 79QS-39 
Casio SGW100B-3V
Generra beater watch
Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver
Tissot T-Classic PRC200 
Seiko SNDC33
Citizen AT4008-51E
Tennessee Watch
Kenneth Cole 
Seiko Kinetic 5M62-0AG0 
Invicta 9308 Pro Diver
Lucien Piccard LP-10153-03 Odessy

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A couple pieces missing but ya'll get the pic


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Drudge said:


> A couple pieces missing but ya'll get the pic


Awesome collection, this white Steinhart at the right looks like very nice.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

tsbphd said:


> This has to be one of the most spectacular things I have ever seen!


Thanks bro! I appreciate, I worked a lot on this thing but I love the final result...


----------



## jrpippen (May 5, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Awesome collection, this white Steinhart at the right looks like very nice.


You have two of those Citizen Zilla things! Awesome collection.

Follow @watchbod - Twitter

WatchZoneUK - Facebook Group


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## corey16 (Sep 5, 2012)

My collection will be selling the Alpina soon.......


----------



## corey16 (Sep 5, 2012)

Updated












Alpina will be going away.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Salt and Pepper


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> These are my chronos,sorry for the bad pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a great pic and collection.


----------



## strapviet (Mar 13, 2015)

Drudge said:


> A couple pieces missing but ya'll get the pic


It's totally awesome.


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

Stockegsix said:


> Salt and Pepper


Nice. Very simple. Ultimately, they're the only two spices one needs.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

blue2fire said:


> duffin123456 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get that watch case? Looks beautiful!
> ...


$99 is cheap!


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

my soviet watches collection in one shot!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

amphibic said:


> my soviet watches collection in one shot!
> View attachment 6598970


Emre Leather? What happened to the leather straps?!


----------



## eschantra (Jul 23, 2013)

People here have some great collections! Not the greatest photo, but here's (most of) mine:


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

eschantra said:


> People here have some great collections! Not the greatest photo, but here's (most of) mine:


Love the omega!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Don't hate me lol but since I started the thread I have had a couple changes in my collection so here is an updated pic!














I sold a Cortebert 
Bought a Cjiaba
And received several more watches from my late grandfather. I have many brothers and I like to refurbish the watches and give them out to them. We all love it. Hopefully one day soon I'll get the unworking Bulova, second from the right on top, fixed and give it to my mother, I think that was actually my great grandfather's, but now it will fit her wrist and mean the world to her.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Regards from Chile, South America


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Gorgeous collections!!!


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, my turn. A quick and dirty iPhone 4 picture of my modest collection.










Sinn 103 A Sa B, Sinn 103 St, Sinn 857 UTC, Sinn U2 SDR, Longines Hydro Conquest 41 mm Automatic, Nomos Orion Weiß Datum, Seiko SKX009 and Hamilton Pan Europ Chrono Black.

All the best,

Steffen


----------



## mrjohnso1204 (May 22, 2015)

Here's mine


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Patagonico said:


> Regards from Chile, South America


.......WOW!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ancreanchor (Aug 4, 2012)

Mine: 







Top: Citizen eco-drive pilot style (discontinued 2012 model)
Bottom: G-Shock with Nato mod
Left-Right: Breitling Transocean 38mm, Breitling Superocean Heritage Chronograph, Ocean7 LM-PC Chrono, Maratac Pilot, Armida A2 ETA, IWC Top Gun Doppelchronograph, IWC Ingenieur Plastiki


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

cuthbert said:


> These are my chronos,sorry for the bad pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had no idea what they're talking about they look great keep it up


----------



## Yogos (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are most (but not all) of mine. The Seiko Pogue has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Yogos said:


> Here are most (but not all) of mine. The Seiko Pogue has been getting a lot of wrist time lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great range! Thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

The watch organizer hasn't come yet, I've been keeping them in their boxes respectively. Not as great of a collection as the others, but I love them all form the bottom of my heart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Robert Samuel said:


> The watch organizer hasn't come yet, I've been keeping them in their boxes respectively. Not as great of a collection as the others, but I love them all form the bottom of my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As long as you love them it's a great collection. and when the watch organiser comes, be sure to leave some slots for the next watches cuz once you have an overview you will start pondering what to get next! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

Veda said:


> Emre Leather? What happened to the leather straps?!


I use nato on my russian watches


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen (Nov 22, 2013)

My humble affordable collection.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Been trying to remember to get a family pic, but failed to remember 

Since I trimmed down to 3 and intend to stay there...

Wrist shot only 










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> As long as you love them it's a great collection. and when the watch organiser comes, be sure to leave some slots for the next watches cuz once you have an overview you will start pondering what to get next! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for your kind words, good sire!

I've been in the "watch world" since I was 18, (I'm 29 now) got my first watch from my sister. Since then, I've been buying watches I like without understanding the movement, the bezel, the back case, not even the strap quality. But on December 2012, I decided to buy myself a Christmas gift, my 8th watch, and got a Tissot Traditional GMT (which was pricey for me) and because of the price, I'm thinking that I should know what makes it tick. And just like that, I fell even deeper into this world. Since then, I expanded my collection to two VSAs, one Casio G Shock, and the latest an Oris. Now I'm looking forward for an Orient Flight (it was love at a first sight), hope to buy it next month.

Thank you again Mr Stonehead for your kind words and advice! I really appreciate them! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Been trying to remember to get a family pic, but failed to remember
> 
> Since I trimmed down to 3 and intend to stay there...
> 
> ...


Loving the Seiko!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Finally getting round to joining in. The whole collection.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is my collection:


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's my affordables +1








Most of us have a Seiko or two








A few Longines from the bay








I only bought 2 brand new, Jiusko, his and hers.








Two that get the most wrist time,


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

bubba455 said:


>


Great collection!

Do you wear the pocket watches?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great collection!
> 
> Do you wear the pocket watches?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thanks. The one on the right I don't have a chain for so no I haven't. The one on the left I've worn to a wedding once. I don't think I'd ever just wear them around town.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

These are just my Panerais minus pam 345 that's actually on my wrist at the time this photo was taken


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Synequano said:


> These are just my Panerais minus pam 345 that's actually on my wrist at the time this photo was taken


Wow really impressive! Do you collect other watch brands as well?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I do have several (around 10 or so) Gshocks,2-3 Rolexes,2 Seikos and 1 Omega (yup predictably it's a speedy) and 1 upcoming from another reputable brand


----------



## drawman623 (May 30, 2015)




----------



## hector67 (Jun 24, 2015)

Here is my full of non forum darlings collection... The I.N.O.X. is gone to a wrist that will use it more. I still have to get rid of the Tissot Moto GP. I am thinking as a last purchase to round up the collection that definitively fits my lifestyle a manual wind pilot. Considering the new Oris, the 40mm Zenith, IWC and a re edition of a vintage Montblanc.


----------



## dodober (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is mine

_CMC5761 copia by dodober, on Flickr

Cheers!


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

dodober said:


> Here is mine
> 
> _CMC5761 copia by dodober, on Flickr
> 
> Cheers!


Great collection! Is that aquatimer 42 or 45mm?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodober (Dec 4, 2008)

asonstuf said:


> Great collection! Is that aquatimer 42 or 45mm?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hello there 
It is a 44mm.


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Sorry guys,
Since a break-in I haven`t my whole collection at home.
Only my daily beater: Laco and the Rollie YM are at home. Bovet & Corum on order of missus and her 2 watches in a vault.
Casio must be somewhere with the Dunhill..:-s
Sigh have to clean up the drawer.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MisterHo said:


> Sorry guys,
> Since a break-in I haven`t my whole collection at home.
> Only my daily beater: Laco and the Rollie YM are at home. Bovet & Corum on order of missus and her 2 watches in a vault.
> Casio must be somewhere with the Dunhill..:-s
> Sigh have to clean up the drawer.


What's is the last watch, it's spectacular!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Bovet Sportster with chinese zodiac

It`s a crappy picture, the watch is a beauty.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

I have that camera Casio but mine is the silver one with bracelet,used to sneakily take pic of my crush using that watch around 15 years ago LOL,thanks for bringing back that memory


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello all, Here are my watches . All have scars. I wear them hard. I am a blacksmith and have payed for all of these with sweat and steel. Traded forged knives for all but one of these. All are autos except the lumi if your looking for a hand forged knife and have a extra auto laying around maybe we can make a deal see my knives at flyingbforge on facebook
Looking for another seiko auto .....got this


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Gettin' easier and easier . . .


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

drhr said:


> Gettin' easier and easier . . .


What an impressive collection sir. Are the Sohne and IWC the only ones getting your wrist time lately? Those are the only two with matching time hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Robert Samuel said:


> What an impressive collection sir. Are the Sohne and IWC the only ones getting your wrist time lately? Those are the only two with matching time hahaha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Actually the IWC has been seeing an inordinate amount of use over the past few weeks (probably cause it's new) . . . today I actually wore the Reverso US Edition for a little change up . . .


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

After many years of flipping, these five now.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

Woah, when I grow up I want yo be just like you guys. 

Really enjoying this thread.



drhr said:


> Gettin' easier and easier . . .





Brisman said:


> After many years of flipping, these five now.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Brisman said:


> After many years of flipping, these five now.


It doesn't get much better than this, great results 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

alex79 said:


> It doesn't get much better than this, great results


That's debatable, but to each their own.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Brisman said:


> After many years of flipping, these five now.


Very nice gang!


----------



## MisterHo (Apr 1, 2014)

Synequano said:


> I have that camera Casio but mine is the silver one with bracelet,used to sneakily take pic of my crush using that watch around 15 years ago LOL,thanks for bringing back that memory


Hehe we men are weird species...I was just married at that time, but I did took sneaky pics of my hot spanish teacher!!


----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 6663034
> 
> View attachment 6663042


Love the lum shot!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Brisman said:


> After many years of flipping, these five now.


Awesome!
Well done.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

watchnatic said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 6663034
> 
> View attachment 6663042


Nice shots, especially a lume lineup. And good to see Bell and Ross in there too!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

zed073 said:


>


Colors look really cool!!!


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

workinprogress said:


> My collection ending year 2015


Cool collection!
What at is the strap used on the lower-left corner?


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

This was the collection at the beginning of November. I traded the Nomos toward a blue Pelagos, put a panda dial on the Speedmaster and I need to sell the PO and the Monaco now that I picked up a SM 300.


----------



## workinprogress (Sep 25, 2014)

Glacier said:


> Cool collection!
> What at is the strap used on the lower-left corner?


It's a simple navy suede strap for the Santos, I got it with the purchase as well as the OEM black strap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

zed073 said:


>


Wow very nice collection Brian. I like all your dial colors...


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

workinprogress said:


> It's a simple navy suede strap for the Santos, I got it with the purchase as well as the OEM black strap


Wow so it's free? How cool!
Other than ebay's Timepiecerepublic I don't know where else I should shop for the santos strap if I wanted no gaps between the case+lugs and the strap as well as a smooth/seamless "transition" from the case to the strap (not explaining it well, but like perfectly matched "height" of the flat strap).


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Simon. Much appreciated. I still need to find a yellow dial.
The 2nd one on the bottom left is gold not yellow. 



DMCBanshee said:


> Wow very nice collection Brian. I like all your dial colors...


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

watchnatic said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> View attachment 6663034
> 
> View attachment 6663042


Beautiful collection sir. The one one the far right, is that an Orient Bambino?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)

edit


----------



## Danny4 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## watchnatic (Oct 8, 2015)

Robert Samuel said:


> Beautiful collection sir. The one one the far right, is that an Orient Bambino?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes that's the version 2 bambino with beige dial. Probably the most sought after version 2 bambino.


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Some...
Just transferred to my new peli case!


----------



## sbeckman7 (Dec 27, 2015)

Slowly... ;-)


----------



## p6steve (Jan 2, 2010)

[HR][/HR]








[HR][/HR]


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I get worried when I see people with 3 boxes and I think, " I can do that"


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

drhr said:


> Gettin' easier and easier . . .


Very nice. Could you elaborate on the choice of two similar reversos?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

asonstuf said:


> Very nice. Could you elaborate on the choice of two similar reversos?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Have had a fascination with Reversos since day one with the Grand Reverso Ultra Thins fitting my wrist the best (imo). Over the years, I picked out the ones that appealed (shown this pic before, gomen for redundancy) really by dial color, with the green London Boutique LE the latest. The black dialed tribute is a US edition model and the first I acquired, just loved the look when it was first introduced. The others have come and gone over time but looks like the London will last, who knows . . .

Many, rightfully so I guess, feel that more than one of the same model watch is either a waste of money, monotonous, perhaps both but it never bothers me, I've had other brand watches in different dial colors too, it's a crazy passion . . .


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

drhr said:


> Thank you. Have had a fascination with Reversos since day one with the Grand Reverso Ultra Thins fitting my wrist the best (imo). Over the years, I picked out the ones that appealed (shown this pic before, gomen for redundancy) really by dial color, with the green London Boutique LE the latest. The black dialed tribute is a US edition model and the first I acquired, just loved the look when it was first introduced. The others have come and gone over time but looks like the London will last, who knows . . .
> 
> Many, rightfully so I guess, feel that more than one of the same model watch is either a waste of money, monotonous, perhaps both but it never bothers me, I've had other brand watches in different dial colors too, it's a crazy passion . . .


It definitely is a crazy passion, isn't it? Thank you for the response. I guess after moving through so many watches as many of us do, it certainly makes sense to add similar ones if you know they are comfortable and keepers. May be less costly in the end...yeah right!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

My 5


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

the top left in the box is a Guess watch my older brother gave me. all the others are listed in my sig.


----------



## asabir89 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

asabir89 said:


> View attachment 6684010


Stunning!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MFB71 said:


> My 5


I do really like your 5


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Okay this got me going and take my small collection on one picture. 
Well it's night here so the light sucks, however here's the line up 
Daytona 
Skx009 
Srp 773 
GMT 2c


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Brisman said:


> After many years of flipping, these five now.


Just want to echo the others..this..this is awesomeness..


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Okay this got me going and take my small collection on one picture.
> Well it's night here so the light sucks, however here's the line up
> Daytona
> Skx009
> ...


U changed the bracelet for ur gmt2c? Its not the usual polished centre link.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

narofx said:


> U changed the bracelet for ur gmt2c? Its not the usual polished centre link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I just brushed it, not a fan of pcl









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Veda said:


> Excluding the ones in wardrobe, office, boxes, repair, on wrists... sorry for the crappy phone camera. I need to get close up of each winders on daylight later.


Apology not accepted. That is one crappy image not well present your good collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't remember if I posted this already. I think the only one I spent my own money on is the iPod Nano; all the rest are gifts and heirlooms.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 1, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

When my wife gives out about my small collection I am going to show her yours. Omg


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Killarney said:


> When my wife gives out about my small collection I am going to show her yours. Omg


I'm just showed your reply and my wife only make a small pfft....


----------



## cheers4gears (Feb 7, 2015)

alex79 said:


> I just brushed it, not a fan of pcl


Awesome! I think the brushed links makes it more day-to-day wearable (*personal preference).


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my SOTC and plan for 2016
















Im probably going to sell most of the watches in the second pic this year. The two 6309s I like to sell to upgrade to a more pristine original example or possibly kick in some cash for a 6105.

I love the pogue, it's just not getting wrist time so I'm probably going to move that along. Same with the Blumo it's just not going to get worn that often now that I got my tuna, I'm on the fence about it though.

The 1970 Accutron is really neat, but my job and lifestyle is tough on watches, it's just spending too much time in the box as I don't want to beat it up.

the g-shock has been on my eleven year old sons wrist most of the last year anyway. He loves the military look. Evidently he tells me I "gave it" to him, I don't remember but I'll take his word for it. Just threw it in the box for the pic . I actually like the original case style g-shock more and their only like $50, I'm going to pick one up soon.

As for my other plans, I'm always eyeing the micros, maybe this is the year. Sinn is high on my radar , as is an omega PO and long term I'd love to own a vintage Rolex or Tudor sub. I also plan on getting a Cal 12 piece like an Autavia or Breitling transocean one day.

sorry if a got a little wordy for this thread , first time posting my entire collection

have a good 2016 everyone.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Well folks what can I say?

If I 'liked' every post I'd have stumps as fingers. Some truly AMAZING collections folks. 

Thank you OP for a great thread. 

I'm awaiting two watches to add to my collection (one already purchased and the other hoping against hope it remains unsold until midweek). 

Once in in my sticky little fingers I'll post a few pics. 

In the meantime folks keep em coming, could read this thread until the cows come home.


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

Missing are my seiko monster and 007.

I really want to downsize a bit - but all of my watches are awesome and I don't know what to sell!


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Some stunning collections in this thread!

Here's my modest contribution:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

alex79 said:


> I just brushed it, not a fan of pcl


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

the huge Diesel is for sale and I want to add bulova moonwatch (if it's all I hope it's gonna be) and the SPORK (not eve gonna mention omega speedmaster caouse I can't afford it)


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

pecha said:


> the huge Diesel is for sale and I want to add bulova moonwatch (if it's all I hope it's gonna be) and the SPORK (not eve gonna mention omega speedmaster caouse I can't afford it)


Nice, I'm curious as to which of your pieces gets the most wrist time? I'd be wearing the monster every day if that were my collection.


----------



## pecha (Jan 9, 2014)

It's sarb now but before I got it, itvwas the monster


dwat said:


> Nice, I'm curious as to which of your pieces gets the most wrist time? I'd be wearing the monster every day if that were my collection.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

pecha said:


> It's sarb now but before I got it, itvwas the monster


I like the SARB, too. It would be my candidate for an Only Watch.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

this is all but the expensive Pateks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

jamesltpz said:


> (speechless)


NOW THAT's my kind or hoarder!!!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

broulstone said:


> this is all but the expensive Pateks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow

Sent from paradise!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

View attachment 6656906


Whats the blue, red, and white one in the middle. That might have to be in my future hit list.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

broulstone said:


> this is all but the expensive Pateks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My oh my.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toranaga (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's my humble contribution. Missing my G-shock and Breitling Colt, they're in another country at the moment:


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> View attachment 6656906
> 
> 
> Whats the blue, red, and white one in the middle. That might have to be in my future hit list.


Looks like a modded SKX009...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 6739722
> 
> 
> View attachment 6739778


Great collection! I like your setup, closer to an actual display than anything else!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

cant afford to take my collection to the next level =[


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great collection! I like your setup, closer to an actual display than anything else!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Voila'! (as Russian says) ;-)


----------



## Sick Benny (Oct 8, 2015)

These are the only 3 I need


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

My happy humble collection.

Was waiting for the Komnandirskie K-35 to arrive before I posted.

The SEIKO Sumo is my most worn watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

nupicasso said:


> My happy humble collection.
> 
> Was waiting for the Komnandirskie K-35 to arrive before I posted.
> 
> ...


Great collection, I am impressed how almost all have the correct time!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great collection, I am impressed how almost all have the correct time!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Lol. The only one that doesn't, is a quartz movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

nupicasso said:


> Lol. The only one that doesn't, is a quartz movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh how ironic!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Robby_jai (Dec 5, 2015)

here's my humble collection of watches... favourite of the lot would have to be my panerai 

Left to Right - Omega Planet Ocean Chrono, Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chrono, Rolex Submariner Green Hulk, Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso Classic, Breguet Tradition 7507, Patek Phillipe Annual Calendar 5205G, IWC Portuguese Yacht Club, Hublot Aerofusion, Panerai Luminor 1950 Flyback. Have more watches just havent included. Missus has an equally impressive collection of watches also


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

Very nice Robby !

Here' my box:


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

ghia94 said:


> Very nice Robby !
> 
> Here' my box:


Awesome collection Ghia!! Loving the Snowflake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Humble ! Lol. I would love to be that humble.


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Humble ! Lol. I would love to be that humble.


Probably more like humbling for other wis lol...great collection with a good representative from each brand tho..just missing a GS


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Robby_jai said:


> here's my humble collection of watches... favourite of the lot would have to be my panerai
> 
> Left to Right - Omega Planet Ocean Chrono, Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chrono, Rolex Submariner Green Hulk, Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso Classic, Breguet Tradition 7507, Patek Phillipe Annual Calendar 5205G, IWC Portuguese Yacht Club, Hublot Aerofusion, Panerai Luminor 1950 Flyback. Have more watches just havent included. Missus has an equally impressive collection of watches also
> 
> View attachment 6763610


Beautiful collection! Love the range of companies and styles!


Robert Samuel said:


> Awesome collection Ghia!! Loving the Snowflake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from paradise!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Top Row: Citizen World Time A-T AT9010-52E; Citizen AT8020-54L Blue Angels; Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium BL5250-02L; Citizen BN0150-61E Promaster Diver; Scurfa Diver 1 Stainless Steel;

Bottom row: Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick 241434; Victorinox Swiss Army Maverick Sport 241681; Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Chrono series 3 blue; Erroyl Royal 300 Limited Edition; Deep Blue Sea Ram 500 Chronograph









I bought all of these in the past 6 months after discovering watch collecting and this forum.


----------



## Romulux (Nov 22, 2014)

My mechanicals (have a Citizen eco-drive and a Mudman as well)









I'm still looking to improve. Letting go of the Heuer for something more modern, more cutting edge. Probably a Hublot or a Panerai but I am very limited by wrist size.


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Nomos club
Rado diastar original
Vostok scuba dude
Seiko skx013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Romulux said:


> Letting go of the Heuer for something more modern, more cutting edge. Probably a Hublot or a Panerai but I am very limited by wrist size.


Sheesh, I wouldn't change the Heuer for either of those brands.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Watch cabinet










Pic from when I had stuff out to reorganize the drawers.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 6772218
> 
> 
> I bought all of these in the past 6 months after discovering watch collecting and this forum.


"...and this forum" lol

Sir, I have got to admit, I have this strange sensation in my stomach looking at that collection of yours all with matching time. It... Feels.... Great....................

(I know, I think I have a problem)


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

Ray916MN said:


> Watch cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My oh my....


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Ray916MN said:


> Watch cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow just wow!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Old Picture from 1st April 2014 
(thought i had got rid of this addiction in 2015.....but it came on back strong in 2016)


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## MidKnight (Aug 10, 2013)

Keeping the thread alive!

My collection, from top left to bottom right.

Victorinox Alliance Titanium, given to me by my wife when we married almost ten years ago. Tissot Quickster Chrono, given to me by my wife this Christmas. Victorinox Night Vision, bought with a bonus my boss made me promise to spend foolishly. Timex Scout Metal, beater watch. Hamilton Intra-Matic, given to me by my boss after ten years of work. Timex Expedition, my workout watch.

I love them all for different reasons. The only I could see ever parting with would be the Night Vision, but there's not much money in that, so for now the collection is permanent.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

beeman101 said:


> Old Picture from 1st April 2014
> (thought i had got rid of this addiction in 2015.....but it came on back strong in 2016)
> 
> View attachment 6793674


Getting rid of this addiction... Haha you funny guy....

Btw, if you'd be so kind, I would like to take a closer look at the watch on the top row, third from the left.

Thank you!!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Robert Samuel said:


> Getting rid of this addiction... Haha you funny guy....
> 
> Btw, if you'd be so kind, I would like to take a closer look at the watch on the top row, third from the left.
> 
> Thank you!!


Ya! this is one addiction that doesnt go away ;-)

Here you go..


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MidKnight said:


> Keeping the thread alive!
> 
> My collection, from top left to bottom right.
> 
> ...


Love the stories behind each watch, thank you for sharing! I also must ad you have a spectacular boss and wife!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

This is my current collection.

The two upper left ones don't belong in there as they are, imho utter cr*p, but it needed to fill the box as I didn't like the emptiness of it.

I'm quite fortunate with this collection as most were won either by my mom or myself playing golf. Only three of these watches were purchased. The lovely Seiko on strap is a present from my girlfriend as is the lovely watchbox. The prisma is an old watch from my grand father and the Nautica is a watch I actually bought myself !

I'm waiting for a European seller to resurface again with the Sarb033 to add that to my collection and actually spend some of my own money as I'm a bit ashamed of having all those watches already without spending almost any money!

An skx and Sarb will join in the near future and I hope the more distant future will bring me a Speedie, Pelagos or GS.

Obviously not the most impressive collection but I like it a lot for the time being and it is very versatile. 
I consider myself a lucky guy as I spent very little and have a decent amount of watches.



















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

beeman101 said:


> Ya! this is one addiction that doesnt go away ;-)
> 
> Here you go..
> View attachment 6816610


Now that's more like it. The first step in (not) curing (a watch) addiction is to admit you have one. Step two is to grow your collection even bigger, and don't give a single $h** about what people say about it :-D

And that watch, sir, is a beauty from afar, and even more awesome close up, especially with that lume shot. Thank you for posting it!

I'm still waiting for my watch box to come, and once it does, I will post the picture here. My collection is far from awesome, but as Mr stonehead887, a very nice member of this forum once told me, as long as I'm happy about my watches, then it is a good collection!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Just had a chance to take pic of my watch drawer that's filled with (mostly) Gshocks


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Synequano said:


> Just had a chance to take pic of my watch drawer that's filled with (mostly) Gshocks


Great collection, thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ph0zenstond (Jul 13, 2011)

that's a lot of g-shocks!


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

My watch box came yesterday, I'm really happy. So here's mine (pardon the reflection)


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

Just got rid of a few so a couple of empty slots, the Bellos TT will probably go soon too....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

For the first time ever, a gathering of all watches I possess.
I can not detect or remember any skill that was used in amassing this hoard.
45 work, 30 don't.
Most of them were gifts.
Most of them are crap.









My favorites :
Armitron - My first watch (top row 5th from right)
Casio ABX-20 - LCD on top of analog - got me through college (2nd row, 1st watch on left)
1968 Bulava Accutron Deep Sea - my favorite watch - given to me off the wrist of a stranger. (4th row, 6th from right)
Casio Oceanus OC-500 (chrono & alarm) - gift for being best man. (4th row, 6th from left)
Women's Timex Ironman - Worn for 3,000 days in the last 10 years. (digital, middle bottom row)
1940's DOXA - the best looking watch in the collection (3rd row, 4th from left)
Dad's Bellmatic & Grandpa's Easy Reader.


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is my super humble collection  
Just got the MWW two days ago, and it's my favorite piece for now. I do switch up the bands a lot. I have quite a few NATOs plus bracelets for the Ray and Seiko. Don't wear the Moto 360 much anymore as I prefer the mechanical pieces. 









Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Not all my watches, but these are the 6 I decide to put them in box.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

wuyeah said:


> Not all my watches, but these are the 6 I decide to put them in box.
> 
> View attachment 6960090


Great collection thanks for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## electricme (Sep 21, 2015)

Here's my collection minus the Autavia....


----------



## jamthrax (Jun 1, 2014)

omnix said:


> Here is my super humble collection
> Just got the MWW two days ago, and it's my favorite piece for now. I do switch up the bands a lot. I have quite a few NATOs plus bracelets for the Ray and Seiko. Don't wear the Moto 360 much anymore as I prefer the mechanical pieces.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice -- an SZNH53. Where did you get that NATO from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

jamthrax said:


> Nice -- an SZNH53. Where did you get that NATO from if you don't mind me asking?


I get all my NATOs from Crown and Buckle. They're a forum sponsor I believe (or they at least have a good presence) and I've had nothing but awesome experiences with them. Good quality NATOs and leather straps!

Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Modest Collection from sunny FL


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> View attachment 6966570
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


Would love to see a front view!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

After some consolidation, I'm now down to 3.... Dress watch, Chrono, and Dive watch. I plan to fill the last two spots over the next two years with a Longines column wheel chronograph and then a Speeedmaster to top it off. I've come to realize I like chronographs best, so that's what I'm pursuing until I change my mind again lol. Although the Longines I want is a dressier mono pusher.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Would love to see a front view!
> 
> Sent from paradise!



















Voila!

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

WatchNut22 said:


> View attachment 6970266
> 
> 
> View attachment 6970274
> ...


Thanks you, quite the crowd!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> View attachment 6970266
> 
> 
> View attachment 6970274
> ...


Wow. Style, you have it.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Not a great picture, but this is my current collection.


----------



## MiniW (Mar 24, 2010)

Incredible collection watchnut! If I had that collection I would probably need at least 10 minutes each morning to decide which one to wear


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Lot of great watch collections here. That one cabinet table collection is just ridiculous. Seems silly to have that many watches.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pcurtin8 said:


> That one cabinet table collection is just ridiculous. Seems silly to have that many watches.


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


>


Got your band game on fleek!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Got your band game on fleek!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thanks.... I think. :-d


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My "Red Star" Team. ;-)


----------



## brahman (Nov 19, 2015)

Pcurtin8 said:


> Lot of great watch collections here. That one cabinet table collection is just ridiculous. Seems silly to have that many watches.


I'm sure you meant, "that one cabinet table collection is just ridiculously awesome!"


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

My collection, inclusive of my most recent addition (the PO). Always thought I wanted a Speedy Pro next but the PO just "sang louder," as they say.

Wish I had better phototaking skills/equipment, but this shot will have to do.



Btw, OP - very nice of you to have continued responding to people's replies all this while


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

my collection last Saturday.
Oris Aquis and Railmaster are sold
4 others are for sale
I am trying to get down to two rolexes, Damasko, and Stowa Antea, and G Shock.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine


----------



## geauxtigers (Jul 26, 2013)

Have quite a few others but this is essentially all I wear anymore. Lots of vintage for me recently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

My small collection. Always have my eye on something new though. I may have to offload one to get that Tudor BB blue I've been lusting over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's my collection as it stands now. I'm pretty happy with it currently


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

hedet said:


> View attachment 6998274
> 
> Here's my collection as it stands now. I'm pretty happy with it currently


Nice collection, I like the Hamilton. Is that a wedding band in the watch case? Exactly where I keep my old band - my wife bought me a nicer one for Valentine's Day.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Gary Drainville said:


> Nice collection, I like the Hamilton. Is that a wedding band in the watch case? Exactly where I keep my old band - my wife bought me a nicer one for Valentine's Day.


Haha yes the wedding band stays in the watch box usually. I generally wear around a cheaper silver-colored one (that one's yellow gold)


----------



## asabir89 (Jan 16, 2016)

Already posted these, but wanted to repost some better pics. 1 pic limit is no a go.


----------



## asabir89 (Jan 16, 2016)

And 2 more


----------



## ljhilljr48 (Dec 25, 2015)

Here's mine....


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert Samuel said:


> My watch box came yesterday, I'm really happy. So here's mine (pardon the reflection)


are all quartz watches or your set the time on every watch for the photo?


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

IGotId said:


> My most recent update, 4.5 watches as I count the duoface as 1.5 watches!
> 
> View attachment 6451257
> 
> ...


Wow that JLC!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

asabir89 said:


> Already posted these, but wanted to repost some better pics. 1 pic limit is no a go.


Stunning!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

drhr said:


> Gettin' easier and easier . . .


This is where I'm getting envy!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's my small collection


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

Juanjo_NY said:


> are all quartz watches or your set the time on every watch for the photo?


Other than the Orient, Oris, and PP, the rest are quartz. When the pic was taken, I've been wearing the PP and Oris regularly, a day for each, so their power reserves are still there, I guess. The Orient was in the mail that day along with the watch box. I only set the time for the Orient.


----------



## insomniac2 (Oct 31, 2013)

barrocot said:


> Long time lurker, finally registered now that I've taken a more serious dive into this crazy hobby. Love the collections on display. Lots of inspiration as I slowly build out my own. Here's my modest collection (started about 4 years ago.)
> 
> View attachment 6483649
> 
> ...


beautiful collection, that transocean chrono is something !! enjoy


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Here is a quick and dirty of the horses......MISSING IN ACTION: Armida 'A-7 Blue Face' ( in the mail) , Deep Blue 'Ocean Diver 500' ( Strap change table ) , Bernhardt Binnacle Diver ( wrist )







*


----------



## Urik81 (Jun 10, 2014)

Not 100%, missing some vintages and wife's collection..


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Firstly, love this thread. Best Sunday morning browsing I've had in a long while 

My current collection down from 16 to 10. Some consolidation still due as a 70s Navitimer incoming. Also feel like I need an oyster perpetual 39mm or similar in there or something that does a similar job. One in, one out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

marker2037 said:


> My humble collection including everything else I wear on my wrists. Missing though is my Lucerne and Longines LLD (which I pick up next week).


Where did you get the three bracelets on the left?


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

My Humble Collection.


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Firstly, love this thread. Best Sunday morning browsing I've had in a long while
> 
> My current collection down from 16 to 10. Some consolidation still due as a 70s Navitimer incoming. Also feel like I need an oyster perpetual 39mm or similar in there or something that does a similar job. One in, one out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Waw ???

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My collection if you can call it that. I think I need to do some flipping though because it's missing some pieces.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

gundamzero said:


> Where did you get the three bracelets on the left?


Etsy seller: King Kords. Just ordered some from him as well. Very nice bracelets.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

asabir89 said:


> And 2 more


These two beauties look better without the gun in the background.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matog (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I am happy with my collection... I went to splurging with watch buys this winter buying the hibeat diver and milgauss did a number on my bank account... I am gonna save up and not buy anything for few years.. besides.. i gotta start leaving funds behind for servicing my GS which i am not looking forward to..


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

gundamzero said:


> Where did you get the three bracelets on the left?


Etsy seller: KingKords. Just bought a few myself. Very nice quality.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

My 8 watches...


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

CabbageHead said:


> My 8 watches...


blue pelagos is such a beautiful addition to your wonderful collection. congrats !


----------



## eacast (Oct 10, 2012)

Let me break the rule, maybe not in one but in two pics  

One pic with my collection and the other with my daily beaters. Only missing in the pics are my Omega Speedy Pro MOTM that i bought from a WUS member a couple of weeks ago and my Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500 that is in the AD being fixed right now. Also missing is my other Speedy Snoopy but that one is locked on the safe box. ;-)


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Love this thread. Here is mine. Basically all tool watches. Thankfully I don't have to wear a suit too often!










--
Sent from mobile, please excuse typos


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

It's hard to call it a collection but I'm working on it!


----------



## name is Robert Paulson (Sep 12, 2015)

Intramatic, OP 116000, Archimede 1950


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

NICE!!!!


Urik81 said:


> Not 100%, missing some vintages and wife's collection..
> View attachment 7062769


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sixracer said:


> Love this thread. Here is mine. Basically all tool watches. Thankfully I don't have to wear a suit too often!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you finding the marine officer bronze? Always fancied one but never quite pulled the trigger. Always hoped they would reissue the green sandwich dial version.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*******It's time to trot out the horses****SHOW US YOUR STABLE*****

*OK Boys, Let's do this....run 'em out here. SHOW US YOUR STABLE!!!
















*


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Merged


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

This is the current state of my collection in 2 pictures.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

For now...


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Robby_jai said:


> here's my humble collection of watches... favourite of the lot would have to be my panerai
> 
> Left to Right - Omega Planet Ocean Chrono, Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chrono, Rolex Submariner Green Hulk, Jaeger Le Coultre Reverso Classic, Breguet Tradition 7507, Patek Phillipe Annual Calendar 5205G, IWC Portuguese Yacht Club, Hublot Aerofusion, Panerai Luminor 1950 Flyback. Have more watches just havent included. Missus has an equally impressive collection of watches also
> 
> View attachment 6763610


Nice collection !


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#ShowOffyourHorses #TheStable







*


----------



## wrigh1dr (Feb 22, 2016)

What a great Thread. Some beautiful pieces and collections. I am new to the forum but here is my very small collection...


----------



## temooneycoastal (Oct 7, 2014)

Beautiful collection (especially that Breitling)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

wrigh1dr said:


> What a great Thread. Some beautiful pieces and collections. I am new to the forum but here is my very small collection...
> View attachment 7217626


Great collection, thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

What a great thread. I'm into photography and only recently started a watch collection, so it's a great combination of the two. Love to see the variety of watches on display.

The G-Shock was a birthday gift a couple of years ago, and the other two purchased these last few weeks. I only intend to have a handful for a collection and wanted to start with what I consider the "essentials" - three types of watches that cover the basics.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Funny this thread should be on top today. I just took this shot.

I'm gonna need a bigger box.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

kepa said:


> View attachment 7218098


Nice patina on that Speedmaster! Perfect balance of "historic" yet "clean".


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kepa said:


> What a great thread. I'm into photography and only recently started a watch collection, so it's a great combination of the two. Love to see the variety of watches on display.
> 
> The G-Shock was a birthday gift a couple of years ago, and the other two purchased these last few weeks. I only intend to have a handful for a collection and wanted to start with what I consider the "essentials" - three types of watches that cover the basics.


Vintage Speedy, JLC, and a G. Dude, you're set. Nobody can tell you, "Next you need a so-and-so," while keeping a straight face.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Camguy said:


> Funny this thread should be on top today. I just took this shot.
> 
> I'm gonna need a bigger box.
> 
> View attachment 7219194


Great looking collection, do you have a clear shot?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks! Here's pre-009, with different straps on a couple.

Cheers.


----------



## auditd0rk (Jan 21, 2016)

Mine less the Speedy Pro I'm wearing.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Vintage Speedy, JLC, and a G. Dude, you're set. Nobody can tell you, "Next you need a so-and-so," while keeping a straight face.


But .... but my watchbox can hold four watches. Lol. I am thinking of adding a tool watch to reduce wear and tear on the vintage Speedy and JLC, both watches I intend to keep for a long time. Been looking at the Seiko SBDC007/029 aka Shogun, or if I save up for longer, the Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A couple of changes from the last time I posted a photo of my collection. I would better be careful or I could get hooked on this hobby:roll:
Oops! Forgot one.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kepa said:


> But .... but my watchbox can hold four watches. Lol. I am thinking of adding a tool watch to reduce wear and tear on the vintage Speedy and JLC, both watches I intend to keep for a long time. Been looking at the Seiko SBDC007/029 aka Shogun, or if I save up for longer, the Tudor Heritage Black Bay.


I was going to say to get an SKX007/009 -- with a straight face, too -- but if you're eyeballing the Shogun, I'd say go for it.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Here are my babies.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7289434


I feel like your collection is ready to climb a mountain!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the Rolex/Tudor portion of my collection:


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

jah said:


> Here's the Rolex/Tudor portion of my collection:


Love the color spread!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks man! The Hulk and Batman have great colors, and the ghosting on the Tudor just adds to it!


----------



## Andreas Felsl (Jun 2, 2015)

View attachment 7295258


Ok, my company, but they are all in use by me;-)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Changed it up a little since last time I posted. Not pictured is my SNK807 which I consider to be my beater so it doesn't really count.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MattyMac said:


> View attachment 7341170


Great collection, thank you for sharing! I feel like chuck Norris would own this collection......are you chuck norris?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

my collection


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

JoshuaJev said:


> my collection
> 
> View attachment 7342218


Great range!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks Nathaniel. Taking this picture with them all together has really brought me more appreciation for my collection.


NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great range!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

That Stowa looks incredible 


gward4 said:


>


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

JoshuaJev said:


> That Stowa looks incredible


Thanks, I'm a big Stowa fan. I think I will always have a least one in my collection.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

What to do with that eighth slot?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

whitestripes said:


> What to do with that eighth slot?


Something different: Hamilton Ventura.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

whitestripes said:


> What to do with that eighth slot?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sarb065

Sent from paradise!


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

With the grand seiko sbgv005 I think I have the seiko dress watch slot covered


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

whitestripes said:


> With the grand seiko sbgv005 I think I have the seiko dress watch slot covered
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rgm diver?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

My current..


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

whitestripes said:


> What to do with that eighth slot?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Some color like blue or orange. Or a grand complication.


----------



## MattyMac (Nov 26, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Great collection, thank you for sharing! I feel like chuck Norris would own this collection......are you chuck norris?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


I'm just a large man with an 8 1/2" wrist but I have nothing on the legend...Chuck Norris!


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

MFB71 said:


> My current..


Very nice! You have excellent taste! Love the Bremont. Sadly don't see many of those.

Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## ffemt (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, in awe in how impressive this is. Love the organization as well. Did you make the watch cabinet yourself?



DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Updated collection. My babies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

I love the plaid pillows.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

nupicasso said:


> Updated collection. My babies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the military / monsterish watch on the top left? Me like.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> What's the military / monsterish watch on the top left? Me like.


It's a Vostok Komandirskie K35 350501. Great watch and history under 100 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby_jai (Dec 5, 2015)

i got me a new watch winder  so i thought i'd scrounge around and dig a few watches out and shove them in the watch winder 

need to get me an AP, ALS and Blancpain to complete the collection me thinks  a few odds and end watches in the collection


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Robby_jai said:


> i got me a new watch winder  so i thought i'd scrounge around and dig a few watches out and shove them in the watch winder
> 
> need to get me an AP, ALS and Blancpain to complete the collection me thinks  a few odds and end watches in the collection
> 
> View attachment 7367394


And that my friend is a collection made of dreams! Thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Not all my watches, just the essentials:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Robby_jai said:


> i got me a new watch winder  so i thought i'd scrounge around and dig a few watches out and shove them in the watch winder
> 
> need to get me an AP, ALS and Blancpain to complete the collection me thinks  a few odds and end watches in the collection
> 
> View attachment 7367394


Impressed ! That's a big Boss collection you got  
Very nice


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

gward4 said:


>


Great collection! What model number is that Stowa? Love how clean it is for a chrono dial!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Got Casio ? I think I might have over done this hobby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

mooncameras said:


> Got Casio ? I think I might have over done this hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so sorry to be the one breaking it to you, buddy. But in this game, there's no such thing as "over doing" it.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

after consolidation and adding 4 Rolexes.


----------



## JoshuaJev (Dec 27, 2015)

cadomniel said:


> after consolidation and adding 4 Rolexes.


 That's an awesome collection. Feeling lots of envy. How do you like the Orion Rose? I was considering one myself.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I really like it. If I decide to keep the datejust I might sell it too.



JoshuaJev said:


> That's an awesome collection. Feeling lots of envy. How do you like the Orion Rose? I was considering one myself.


----------



## gward4 (Jul 12, 2014)

omega1300 said:


> Great collection! What model number is that Stowa? Love how clean it is for a chrono dial!


Thanks a lot! The Stowa on the left is the 1938 chrono in black. The one on the right is the Flieger Chrono.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

mooncameras said:


> Got Casio ? I think I might have over done this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Robby_jai said:


> i got me a new watch winder  so i thought i'd scrounge around and dig a few watches out and shove them in the watch winder
> 
> need to get me an AP, ALS and Blancpain to complete the collection me thinks  a few odds and end watches in the collection
> 
> View attachment 7367394


Wow... what a fantastic collection! Nice work...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

JoshuaJev said:


> my collection
> 
> View attachment 7342218


The first three from the left are three I'm currently seriously considering as a starter pack for my collection. How do you like the OT500? Have you had issues with scratches in the titanium?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesupermanning (Mar 10, 2016)

This is my first post. I have been a collector for some time without realizing there was a community of likeminded individuals. Since 2013 I have been lurking on watchuseek. This is my basic rotation right now: skx007 that I modded with a coin bezel, sinn style dial and hands and a orange chapter ring to make it its own thing; citizen Skyhawk on leather with a scratch resistant protective shield , Tissot Prc200 automatic chrono on Di Modell amfibio strap, and my steinhart GMT. I recently changed out my steinhart bezel insert for a black "custom aged" gmt bezel I found on eBay, now I wear it on a nato. I can't believe how much time I spend on this blog now. My next watch will be a sinn 857 UCT. I'm glad to have finally joined. Thank everyone for your inspiring posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

thesupermanning said:


> This is my first post. I have been a collector for some time without realizing there was a community of likeminded individuals. Since 2013 I have been lurking on watchuseek. This is my basic rotation right now: skx007 that I modded with a coin bezel, sinn style dial and hands and a orange chapter ring to make it its own thing; citizen Skyhawk on leather with a scratch resistant protective shield , Tissot Prc200 automatic chrono on Di Modell amfibio strap, and my steinhart GMT. I recently changed out my steinhart bezel insert for a black "custom aged" gmt bezel I found on eBay, now I wear it on a nato. I can't believe how much time I spend on this blog now. My next watch will be a sinn 857 UCT. I'm glad to have finally joined. Thank everyone for your inspiring posts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the grind! This website does seem to make days slide by real fast!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Amazing stuff lately. Keep it coming!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

gward4 said:


>


Like the diversity and how you have managed to cover all your bases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My collection has actually changed since I took this picture but I have a piece coming in. Once it's here then I will post an updated pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

My updated collection. The box is getting full and lucky for me my wife just ordered a Nomos Tangomat 38. I think she will have to share but I may need another box!


----------



## cadeallaw (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My updated collection. The box is getting full and lucky for me my wife just ordered a Nomos Tangomat 38. I think she will have to share but I may need another box!


Sounds like a great excuse for a larger.....much larger box.....

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

cadeallaw said:


>


Nice collection, very clean lines!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

1


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

G-Shocks up top, left to right: GWS-5600, G-9000, GW-9300
Bottom row, left to right: 1947 Bulova Director, Jorg Schauer Kleine Schauer, Seiko Orange Monster, Panerai Zero, Zenith Defy, MDM Hublot (80's watch), Seiko Tuna, Tudor Black Bay, Santos de Cartier (more 80's stuff), Panerai 87.

Not pictured, Omega Speedmaster Pro, which is being serviced.

Man, I need to thin out my collection.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

One group shot then some individuals just because.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Drumguy4all said:


> One group shot then some individuals just because.


Great collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Drumguy4all said:


> One group shot then some individuals just because.


Love that black Junkers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esccon (Jan 28, 2016)

my DW's and I modest collection. Since consolidating, she has more watches then me and sh'e more of a shoes/purse "collector" then a watch nut...go figure


----------



## E_Fahlman (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's the current state of my collection: From Left To Right
Zelos Helmsman in Stainless Steel #12 of 50 in Brown Dial (Kick Starter Company)
Tag Heuer Aquaracer Day Date Chrongraph With Factory Diamond Bezel CAF2014
Zelos Abyss 3000M In Bronze #3 of 50 in Green Dial & Custom Patina Done By Me (Kick Starter Company)
Oris Williams F1 Chronograph Team Watch









Not Pictured: Ball Fireman Classic NM2098C


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My updated collection. The box is getting full and lucky for me my wife just ordered a Nomos Tangomat 38. I think she will have to share but I may need another box!


I really really reaaaallllyyyyy like your diverse collection, Castor. How do you like the Cocktail Time and the OS classic? And that Blancpain FF is looking really good. And if you don't mind, can you tell me more about the watch on the bottom right? That's a 24 hour watch, if I'm not mistaken?

Thank you before!

Robert.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

CastorTroy3 said:


> My updated collection. The box is getting full and lucky for me my wife just ordered a Nomos Tangomat 38. I think she will have to share but I may need another box!


Now that I took a closer look --

Isn't it funny, this watch collecting thing? Disregarding the brand names and going by appearance alone, the most expensive-_looking_ watch to my eyes -- the Orient Star at the top with the power reserve -- isn't anywhere close to being the most _costly_. And what I'm guessing is the priciest watch, the Explorer II, as much as I want one of my own, looks old, dull, and cheap.

What's that neat little Seiko in the middle of the bottom row?


----------



## Guido-K (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here they are. my humble but growing collection.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

MFB71 said:


> My current..


very impressive.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Stockegsix said:


> For now...


nice!


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Synequano said:


> Just had a chance to take pic of my watch drawer that's filled with (mostly) Gshocks


that might be the most shocks I've seen before.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Kangwan (Jun 13, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


WOWWWWWW!!! I really like your setup.


----------



## bhiney (Dec 23, 2012)

Not the best quality picture but it's all I have at the moment


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's the whole show.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Robert Samuel said:


> I really really reaaaallllyyyyy like your diverse collection, Castor. How do you like the Cocktail Time and the OS classic? And that Blancpain FF is looking really good. And if you don't mind, can you tell me more about the watch on the bottom right? That's a 24 hour watch, if I'm not mistaken?





Robert Samuel said:


> Thank you before!
> 
> Robert.




I absolutely love the cocktail time. It really pairs with several different straps. Definitely a must have especially considering the price point. The Orient Star Elegant Classic and the 24-hr watch are my most recent arrivals. The Orient is great and the quality is really strong. I was a little concerned because the Orient Blue Marshall's (in the bottom reft) quality is a little suspect so it almost turned me off of testing the Star line with the increased price point. However, on first sight the Star is fantastic and I'm really happy with the quality of the casing and aesthetics of the dial. The 24-hr watch is actually a quartz from some random brand called No-Watch out of the UK and was picked up after participate this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/purchased-saving-thread-2965570.html

Its intended to look like a Jaquet Droz which is clearly a hell of a watch. No-watch will have to do because I can't drop $8k on a watch I can barely tell the time with. The No-watch is pretty nice though.

As for the Blancpain FF, I don't have one but would really love to. I'm not positive I know which one you think is the FF but I assume that its the one on the top right next to the Orient. That is actually a Steinhart which is temporarily on loan from the Pay It Forward Thread (DOUBLE RED) and will be moving on to "Watch Box" along with the Blue Marshall sometime this week.

Thanks for the great compliments and I really enjoy this thread but it does give me the itch to keep adding.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Now that I took a closer look --
> 
> Isn't it funny, this watch collecting thing? Disregarding the brand names and going by appearance alone, the most expensive-_looking_ watch to my eyes -- the Orient Star at the top with the power reserve -- isn't anywhere close to being the most _costly_. And what I'm guessing is the priciest watch, the Explorer II, as much as I want one of my own, looks old, dull, and cheap.
> 
> What's that neat little Seiko in the middle of the bottom row?


Are you calling my collection cheap and my Explorer II old and dull? Just kidding. The collection is a mix of mid-tier and affordables and the Explorer II is one of my most neglected pieces. It also, has the most sentimental value as it was my first watch given to me for graduation by my uncle. Family tradition is you graduate college and you get a Rolex. Not a bad tradition, I just wish they let me pick the watch as I have always wished that the watch was a Sub. I am getting a new Strap which is in the mail in hopes to revive that bad boy so it can make it into the rotation.

As for the Orient Star looking like the most expensive watch, it is actually a really nice one and price aside it is great quality. Part of the fun for me is finding great quality and looks without going completely broke in the process.

As for which is the most expensive, its not the Exp II, I think its the Navitimer. At least what it cost me.

The Seiko is a King Seiko 5625-7110 HiBeat vintage that I just picked up about 6 weeks ago on ebay. I haven't even worn it yet and to be honest the jury is still out on it. My first impressions were vintage just looks plan old. However, it has been settling in with me well. I am the type of person who has extreme first impressions and I need to give a watch a little time to really know how I feel about it. For example, my first impression of the Cocktail time was, I hate it and now I love it. I had the exact opposite impression with the blue marshal.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just starting out how am I doing?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Just starting out how am I doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Your doing amazing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Just starting out how am I doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Well I can see you have a style and I like it.


----------



## Robert Samuel (Jan 4, 2016)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Just starting out how am I doing?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


You're doing fine, baby!!!!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

mbessinger12 said:


> Definitely digging this collection! Very nice!


It's just a pile of joy I want to jump into!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Robinjohn (Nov 15, 2015)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Robinjohn said:


> Here is my contribution.


Short and sweet! The best way to live life!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

love it !!!!!
what strap is on your coctail time please


----------



## BonyWrists (Oct 31, 2015)

Here are the watches I regularly wear. I have a couple quartz backups that I keep running, but these are the core. 
(l to-r:Gym/backpacking, everyday, less casual)


----------



## Lucabrasi78 (Feb 19, 2015)

I have a couple others but these are my current best. Longines will find its way in, and I imagine when I'm either making more money or utterly without sanity I will add a Zenith.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

mkeric1 said:


> love it !!!!!
> what strap is on your coctail time please


It's a cheap custom made from a guy in Vietnam called Strapviet. His leather is pretty good but the stitching isn't great. Can't beat the price for genuine leather. (Sorry not the greatest pics)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

BonyWrists said:


> Here are the watches I regularly wear. I have a couple quartz backups that I keep running, but these are the core.
> (l to-r:Gym/backpacking, everyday, less casual)
> 
> View attachment 7505642


Nice collection, I feel like you have found a way to cover all wear and activity in three watches!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Lucabrasi78 said:


> I have a couple others but these are my current best. Longines will find its way in, and I imagine when I'm either making more money or utterly without sanity I will add a Zenith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection, love the Oris!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

CastorTroy3 said:


> It's a cheap custom made from a guy in Vietnam called Strapviet. His leather is pretty good but the stitching isn't great. Can't beat the price for genuine leather. (Sorry not the greatest pics)


Thanks for sharing, I want to restraint my cocktail but not sure how to balance it yet. I want to go blue on the strap, but not overpower the dial.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is my humble collection.









Apart from the watches in the box, there is a G-Shock which end-up at my son's hand and old by faithful Casio EFA-121D.








I plan to buy the SARB035, to complete my SARB trio.


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

Just starting out as well but here is my small collection.








Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

skelywag said:


> Just starting out as well but here is my small collection.
> View attachment 7521194
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Nice collection, what is the Pepsi watch?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Nice collection, what is the Pepsi watch?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thank you! The Pepsi is a Seiko SNZF15K

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

The twins.










Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ryanmanyes said:


> The twins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, I love the crown on the stowa, really makes the watch pop!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Missing a couple 
IWC perp in for service 
Pp 5135 in for service 
Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


A collection made of dreams!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Holy freaking wow!!! Love all the ALS pieces. And that JLC chrono is stunning. Great collection!

Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Seriously ?? 
Give me a moment to recover the wow shock !!

Respect


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

omnix said:


> Holy freaking wow!!! Love all the ALS pieces. And that JLC chrono is stunning. Great collection!
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


My only JLC now is my Grande Reverso. It's a non-chrono piece.

Thanks guys. I may be biased to ALS more than others.


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

My small collection. Next up is a Chrono.

Dress/Everyday: Nomos Orion 38

Everyday/Tool: Tudor Ranger

Diver/Tool: Seiko SKX007 w/Strapcode Bracelet

Beater: GShock GWM5610

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Amassed primarily because I take good care of my watches and very rarely trade them out. It's only recently that I started to make the collection a little more diverse/versatile (divers, dress, tool, beaters, field, aviation, vintage etc)...

You can easily tell which are the auto and which are quartz...lol

One of my do-it-myself watch box...


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


That is beyond an amazing collection! Congratulations. The only thing I have to ask is Am I totally OCD or is anyone twitching at the fact the are 2 watches up side down? Obviously not trying to nit pick a fabulous display of dream watches.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Itubij said:


> View attachment 7529322
> 
> 
> View attachment 7529330
> ...


Is that a tackle box? That's brilliant!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Great collections. I have a question, do you service each of your watches every 5 years? Because especially with large collections, that's a lot of watches to service.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Collection of 5..









Going to trim it down to 3..


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Itubij said:


> View attachment 7529322
> 
> 
> View attachment 7529330
> ...


Very clever and cool!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Reeser (Jun 9, 2015)

:-!


----------



## Reeser (Jun 9, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Holy Roman Empire! Amazing collection. Congrats!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Holy cow, that is some collection!!!!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Is that a tackle box? That's brilliant!
> 
> Sent from paradise!





IAmScott said:


> Very clever and cool!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thank you...

It's a $14.99 DeWalt tool box from Home Depot, a piece of sponge/chair seat (most of which went to another box), $1.39 pipe insulation from Home Depot, 3 pours of Monkey Shoulder (great blended Scotch whiskey if you fancy having a drink) and 30 mins...

cheers

Next time I'll use a tackle box - I have enough buddies that fish. I didn't think of that.


----------



## kur4ki (Mar 22, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


:O, The Langes...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


OMG!
Wow!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

BurtReynolds said:


> View attachment 7530042


Very nice!


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Holy ****. Those first two rows are unbelievable. Amazing collection and thanks for posting.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

skelywag said:


> That is beyond an amazing collection! Congratulations. The only thing I have to ask is Am I totally OCD or is anyone twitching at the fact the are 2 watches up side down? Obviously not trying to nit pick a fabulous display of dream watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


Well I'm A D D and I almost didn't post the pic because they weren't all set. So I compromised.


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Literally a dream collection! |>

Thanks for sharing! This is unbelievable!


----------



## zee218 (May 20, 2015)

Finally, down to three. This is perfect for me. ;-)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

zee218 said:


> View attachment 7592594
> 
> Finally, down to three. This is perfect for me. ;-)


Great collection! Really loving that Omega! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

My revised collection!

View attachment 7619930

View attachment 7619938


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

zee218 said:


> View attachment 7592594
> 
> Finally, down to three. This is perfect for me. ;-)


Wow that Rolex looks Huge !


NathanielGoodtimes said:


> My revised collection!
> 
> View attachment 7619930
> 
> View attachment 7619938


Why don't I see some of these pics?
Is this a Tapatalk upload maybe failing ?


----------



## pjtj (Jun 5, 2015)

New guy saying hi


Seamaster co ax diver
Speedie pro
Bremont Alt1-C
Seiko Cocktail time
Seiko Orange monster
Seiko Solar diver
Seiko 7002 diver
Old g-shock
Some old quartz watches


----------



## JiltedGen (Oct 24, 2011)

Thats the first Omega I have seen that I kinda like. What is the size of that?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Wow that Rolex looks Huge !
> 
> Why don't I see some of these pics?
> Is this a Tapatalk upload maybe failing ?


Not sure, they seem to be fine.

Sent from paradise!


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Quality, diversity and creativity. Always nice running into someone with both good taste and money.


----------



## pjtj (Jun 5, 2015)

JiltedGen said:


> Thats the first Omega I have seen that I kinda like. What is the size of that?


41mm for the seamaster (newish ceramic bezel) 42mm for the speedie.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

pjtj said:


> New guy saying hi
> 
> Seamaster co ax diver
> Speedie pro
> ...


Love that Bremont - stunner.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> My revised collection!
> 
> View attachment 7619930
> 
> View attachment 7619938





MJACLA09 said:


> Wow that Rolex looks Huge !
> 
> Why don't I see some of these pics?
> Is this a Tapatalk upload maybe failing ?





NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Not sure, they seem to be fine.


I'm not seeing images either in every post.

There is a thread where folks have reported the issue. Images get replaced by a link which throws an invalid attachment error.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm not seeing images either in every post.
> 
> There is a thread where folks have reported the issue. Images get replaced by a link which throws an invalid attachment error.


It stinks. I want to see all the pictures.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm not seeing images either in every post.
> 
> There is a thread where folks have reported the issue. Images get replaced by a link which throws an invalid attachment error.


Thanks I'll look that thread up!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Missing a couple
> IWC perp in for service
> Pp 5135 in for service
> Sothis Alain Silberstein Daniel Roth elsewhere


Added a new one today. Fresh out of fedex. 
So not technically all together. Just in the same post


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Done for a while, I think..


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Added a new one today. Fresh out of fedex.
> So not technically all together. Just in the same post


Ah come on! And I thought I could like you and then you throw in this one. I think I will take up fishing or something. Fantastic collection. Posting mine now but looking very ordinary after this.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

*
Out of the box for a while.

*
Some changes since the last time.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Drosophila Melanogaster (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, I've been meaning to share my collection for a while now. Here are my Citizens! I love them all!


----------



## cvera (May 24, 2015)

It's awesome seeing these collections. When I compare my collection to my friends, I have a great collection. 

When I compare my collection to these pictures, the only thing in common is that I also have a box. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> Added a new one today. Fresh out of fedex.
> So not technically all together. Just in the same post


Man... you are killing it with that collection. Time to quit while you are ahead and invest those additional funds into fast women, fast cars, and a few trips with said women to an exotic location or two.

This forum is extremely dangerous for the bank accounts.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Man... you are killing it with that collection. Time to quit while you are ahead and invest those additional funds into fast women, fast cars, and a few trips with said women to an exotic location or two.
> 
> This forum is extremely dangerous for the bank accounts.


I started with cars and women. Got married. Still too many cars. 
Watches are the hobby.

Flying back from Hawaii tonight with my family. Does that count ?


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

Not sure which if any will be next:









PS Mickey says hi!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

McPGA said:


> Not sure which if any will be next:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Sea-Gull. I saw that exact one at an AD in China, looks nice in person!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

jah said:


>


I am loving your collection! You have your strap game down pat!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

spirit.varun said:


> Nicely done !!!
> Self made storage OR custom ordered ?


Goto the first few pages....its custom made by the op


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Latest revision of my collection, some pieces flipped, one new addition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> I started with cars and women. Got married. Still too many cars.
> Watches are the hobby.
> 
> Flying back from Hawaii tonight with my family. Does that count ?


Hahaha... definitely counts. #lifegoals


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

spirit.varun said:


> Nicely done !!!
> Self made storage OR custom ordered ?


If you search his name he actually made a thread about it because everyone was curious!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Collection update










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RM2017 (Feb 28, 2016)

What a gorgeous collection, and the straps are like spring time lol.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

jah said:


>


I love all those natos. Nice colors!!!


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

McPGA said:


> Not sure which if any will be next:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the only one out of place is the TAG but very nice collection especially Mickey


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is mine...










On my wrist as I took the photo above...










The coke bezel modded SKX on the top photo had to make way for this one...










The SUN019 has since moved on to my brother. I'm now back to 20 which is my self-imposed limit! :-!

...at least until the 2 incoming arrive LOL


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

April update:









Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> April update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice!! What size Trident is that? It looks great and easily as nice as the SMPc next to it.

Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Sky_Scraper (Feb 21, 2014)

My seamasters


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

omnix said:


> Very very nice!! What size Trident is that? It looks great and easily as nice as the SMPc next to it.
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure, mechanical brilliance.


Its the 38mm. Very impressed by it. Waiting for the new bracelets to be released to get it onto stainless.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Sky_Scraper said:


> My seamasters
> 
> View attachment 7758202


That collection is spectacular, how far back does it go?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

Valdore said:


> I think the only one out of place is the TAG but very nice collection especially Mickey


Thanks! The Tag was my first and a gift from my wife while on vacation. It will always hold a special place in my collection.


----------



## Desert89 (Mar 17, 2012)

My still very young and modest collection, had to include my Huawei smartwatch and beater fashion watch to really call it one. It's a start, though!


----------



## Sky_Scraper (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Nathaniel. I think the earliest in that bunch is the second from the right, which is a 1954


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Desert89 said:


> My still very young and modest collection, had to include my Huawei smartwatch and beater fashion watch to really call it one. It's a start, though!


Hey, what brand of fashion watch is that?

 (paraphrasing a "yo' mama" joke...)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Desert89 said:


> View attachment 7759714
> 
> 
> My still very young and modest collection, had to include my Huawei smartwatch and beater fashion watch to really call it one. It's a start, though!


Great looking collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Nothing ordinary about it whatsoever. Very nice.



Killarney said:


> *
> Out of the box for a while.
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

This is what I am greeted with when I open the top drawer every morning...









Which one to wear today?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

...levi said:


> This is what I am greeted with when I open the top drawer every morning...
> 
> View attachment 7797906
> 
> ...


I have to say that is an EPIC way to start the day! I assume you don't have bad mornings!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

Update....added a couple. Not a collection, rotation rather. Only into sport watches...the only reason for the leather strap on the navi is cuz it's 46mm and the polished bracelet would fit better around my thigh than on my tiny wrist. Not much diversity here but that's ok...my gf thinks I only have 4 watches...can't even notice the diffs....but i can


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

BurtReynolds said:


> Update....added a couple. Not a collection, rotation rather. Only into sport watches...the only reason for the leather strap on the navi is cuz it's 46mm and the polished bracelet would fit better around my thigh than on my tiny wrist. Not much diversity here but that's ok...my gf thinks I only have 4 watches...can't even notice the diffs....but i can
> View attachment 7809242


Wow that is great! I picture my collection looking similar to this in 5-10yrs. I seem to also gravitate towards sports watches.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

BurtReynolds said:


> Update....added a couple. Not a collection, rotation rather. Only into sport watches...the only reason for the leather strap on the navi is cuz it's 46mm and the polished bracelet would fit better around my thigh than on my tiny wrist. Not much diversity here but that's ok...my gf thinks I only have 4 watches...can't even notice the diffs....but i can
> View attachment 7809242


With the gf you ate like a watch ninja!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Simons194 (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I have got myself to a happy position with my modest collection mixed I know recent new love affair with a bezel replaced Sinn and my recent BP and 359.


----------



## mossie (Apr 16, 2016)

heres my little lot


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Here it is as of today...but I have a 1970 Bullova Accutron Deep Sea in the mail, so I'm gonna have to re-shoot soon!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

born_sinner, if I didn't know better, I'd ask where you got that vintage 1970's Seiko in the bottom right. 

(I'd have already bought a few from the same series if my wife were OK with it)


----------



## Valdore (Nov 19, 2011)

Sky_Scraper said:


> My seamasters
> 
> View attachment 7758202


They don't look like Seamasters to me...where they made before Omega decided to make them divers?


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

That's it


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Pics from today, if you need straps PM me...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Pics from today, if you need straps PM me...


You my friend are a true collector! Absolutely stunning!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> You my friend are a true collector! Absolutely stunning!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thanks man I appreciate!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I747M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

born_sinner said:


> Here it is as of today...but I have a 1970 Bullova Accutron Deep Sea in the mail, so I'm gonna have to re-shoot soon!
> 
> View attachment 7814642


love it buddy ! 2nd one from the top next to yellow seiko what strap is that? looks really nice


----------



## kgtardiff (Jul 16, 2011)

This is my small collection in one photo.








This is a closeup of my divers. I had to remove the quick release strap from the IWC to get it to lay flat. You may also notice the crowns are out on my DOXA Pro and Omega SMPC. That's for quick winding because I don't have them on a winder...








This is a closup of my dress watches.

I'm really happy with my collection right now and don't see it changing anytime soon. I will probably add a 44/47mm Panerai Luminor Marina next.

Check my signature for the watch models pictured above and thanks for looking.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

kgtardiff said:


> View attachment 7886106
> 
> This is my small collection in one photo.
> 
> ...


Great collection, thank you for sharing! Love your dress collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Rolex Datejust 16233
Stowa Ikarus
Habring Felix


----------



## W513MFS (Mar 31, 2015)

My eclectic collection not sure where i'm going with it but hopefully it will work it self out naturally at the moment i am just buying what i like, hope you enjoy

quartz on the top row

mechanical on the bottom (ingersoll has to go just not feeling it any more)


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Just need a Speedy Pro....


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

W.G. Pagel said:


> Just need a Speedy Pro....
> View attachment 7925010


Love the two B&M in the middle!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is the greatest thread I've seen in a long time.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Robby_jai (Dec 5, 2015)

i've been doing a lot of shopping lately  added a few new pieces to my collection 

in order

1. Patek Phillipe Complication 5205G Annual Calendar
2. Omega Planet Ocean Chrono
3. Hublot AeroFusion Chrono
4. Vacheron Constantin Overseas Chrono.
5. jaeger Le Coultre Reversion Classic
6. Panerai Luminor 1950 Flyback
7. Rolex Green Sub
8. Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Diver
9. Cartier Tank Francaise
10. IWC Portuguese Yacht Club Chronograph
11. Chopard Mille Miglia GTS Chrono
12. Brietling Avenger Blackbird
13. Breguet Traditional 7057
14. Bulgari Bulgari.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Well that's a man I want to go shopping with! I just want to wear your watches to the AD. I'll give them back when we're are done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

My collection as of now.... Trying to sell the Oris and Tissot though. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

My latest status is as follows









Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

And here I thought 5 spaces was enough... must... resist... another... box...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

vexXed said:


> And here I thought 5 spaces was enough... must... resist... another... box...
> 
> View attachment 7965314


They always make a bigger box! Sorry I'm not helping!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 7965490
> 
> 
> View attachment 7965506


While most of us have a watch box you have a watch car, not to shabby!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> April update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slimmed it down to 8 with a new box. 6 slots. One winder. One wrist. Still on the one in / one out policy. The Chris Ward is waiting for one of their new bracelets so that will balance things up a bit. What would go from the collection to make way for a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39 grey/blue? Probably the dress watch and move the Bronze out of the box....


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> While most of us have a watch box you have a watch car, not to shabby!
> Sent from paradise!


I also have a car for driving... Not too shabby!


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Added a few more since my first post:









From top left:

B&M Capeland Flyback Chrono
Seiko Turtle (Re-issue)
FC Maxime Manufacture
Longines Legend Diver
Hamilton Lord Hamilton Chrono
Breitling Transocean
Hamilton Khaki Pilot
Moto 360


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Here is mine


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

The Dial on your FC is stunning!


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

i'm a shoe and watch whore...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

808static said:


> i'm a shoe and watch whore...
> 
> View attachment 8010786


Loving the color variations you have!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Couldn't do it in one photo, but here it is in two. In chronological order of when I acquired them.

Some are still around, some aren't


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

illition said:


> View attachment 8011738
> 
> View attachment 8011754
> 
> ...


You my friend are a very well organized individual!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> The Dial on your FC is stunning!


It's a beautiful watch. Great value, I think. Here's a close up shot.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Loving the color variations you have!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


thanks! just like my shoes, i have a color and style for most occasions, and they're decently affordable.

all i need now is a really dressy/classy one. but i'm waiting til the right one strikes me. it'll probably cost more than all of these combined!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> You my friend are a very well organized individual!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thanks for the kind words. Unfortunately, I only decided to do this chronological organisation of watches after a year or two of owning my watches. So I had to rack my brain and try to find old photos just to compile this collage.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

illition said:


> View attachment 8011738
> 
> View attachment 8011754
> 
> ...


First awesome collection and great photo set up. Several questions:

1. What is jpeg4?
2. What Navitimer is that. I haven't seen that layout with the date on the left? I also don't see the Chrono hand is it black?
3. Duplicates - does that mean you bought them twice or like them extra?
4. What's the one watch in there you love the most?


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

CastorTroy3 said:


> First awesome collection and great photo set up. Several questions:
> 
> 1. What is jpeg4?
> 2. What Navitimer is that. I haven't seen that layout with the date on the left? I also don't see the Chrono hand is it black?
> ...


Thanks for that. Appreciate it! 
1. jpeg4 is a simple quartz Andy Warhol watch which I received as a gift. Has some sentimental value and it looks pretty nice so I included it in the lineup.
2. Thats a Breitling Spatiographe. Quite an unusual model which counts down from 10 minutes and didn't have that many production years (if I recall correctly). It's my dads and he passed it to me a couple of years ago. Another watch which I would never sell. 
3. Unfortunately, duplicates don't mean I bought them twice, I just included an extra photo haha. 
4. Breitling Spatiographe has to be the one. Its a very special watch which I remember my dad had on his wrist all the time. Now he wears other watches but I still remember that was his favourite. It just got back from a full service and I had it upgraded to a Sapphire crystal as well. Runs perfectly and looks great!


----------



## dejavus (Oct 16, 2010)

Robby_jai said:


> i've been doing a lot of shopping lately  added a few new pieces to my collection
> 
> in order
> 
> ...


   Gulp!

Wear them in good health!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Here is my current collection:










Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 1
Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono
Tissot 
Tempest Commodore
Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro Vintage
Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro GMT 
Christopher Ward C9 Big Day-Date
Christopher Ward Monte Carlo Limited Edition
Casio Pro-trek Solar Atomic


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Two of these are out for service so will post pictures of actual watches when they are all back in my hands.

Notes:

-The Skagen and Diesel were gifts and will never be sold 
-I have the Tissot rose gold in a red square because I am thinking of selling it. The Stowa is in a green square because I will be buying soon enough and selling one of my Steinharts. With those two changes, my collection would be complete. 12 watches (6 quartz, 6 autos) all from different manufacturers . The dirty dozen lol

These are stock images of course; many of these are on exotic Hirsch straps. Will post actual pics in a few days


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

paborden said:


> Amazing collection - thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I just realized the text in that image got a little garbled from compression during upload but you get the idea


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

less is more.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Stensbjerg said:


> less is more.


Solid treo!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Hi everyone. Glad to share my collection in this thread.

From left to right: Frederique Constant Classic Index, Sandoz ETA Quartz, Omega Constellation 35mm, Rolex Datejust 16220, Omega Seamaster Professional Chrono, Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual, Carucci with Miyota 9100 calibre 

Each one has a story and I love them all


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

My humble collection... Eterna pulsometer and kontiki, Jeanrichard aquascope, and SARB035.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

PATCOOK said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8165442&d=1463650754"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection. I like the Zenith el primero in particular. How do you think about the watch as the owner?


----------



## psyphyc (Jan 20, 2016)

This is such a neat collection. What kind of watch box is that?



808static said:


> i'm a shoe and watch whore...
> 
> View attachment 8010786


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

The El Primero is amazing , small size yet such a presence on the wrist with that 50's look , working perfectly only for the power reserve is a bit shorter than expected , but the piece been from 97 I will probably do some maintenance soon .that Chrono is also working great , so smooth . I feel lucky I found this beauty just by hazard as most of my pieces, unlike most collectors I let the watches do the search , all I need is a good pair of eyes passing by and a sparkle from the watch.. this one took me a second to fall.. .


Henryrover said:


> Nice collection. I like the Zenith el primero in particular. How do you think about the watch as the owner?


----------



## Leyer1987 (May 18, 2016)

Oh i love those collections! GJ


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

PATCOOK said:


> The El Primero is amazing , small size yet such a presence on the wrist with that 50's look , working perfectly only for the power reserve is a bit shorter than expected , but the piece been from 97 I will probably do some maintenance soon .that Chrono is also working great , so smooth . I feel lucky I found this beauty just by hazard as most of my pieces, unlike most collectors I let the watches do the search , all I need is a good pair of eyes passing by and a sparkle from the watch.. this one took me a second to fall.. .


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Henryrover said:


> Hi everyone. Glad to share my collection in this thread.
> 
> From left to right: Frederique Constant Classic Index, Sandoz ETA Quartz, Omega Constellation 35mm, Rolex Datejust 16220, Omega Seamaster Professional Chrono, Citizen Eco-Drive Perpetual, Carucci with Miyota 9100 calibre
> 
> Each one has a story and I love them all


Would love to hear those stories sometime!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 8168186
> View attachment 8168258


Its so close I could kiss it!

Stunning!


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

My ideal number is 8. Three more to go :-d


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 8170634
> 
> 
> My ideal number is 8. Three more to go :-d


Nice collection. I like the strap on that Speedy. What kind is it?


----------



## akerth (Jan 15, 2016)

here is mine:









Changes some straps


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

TLud said:


> Nice collection. I like the strap on that Speedy. What kind is it?


It's a Bellini from Cousins UK.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay...


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

PATCOOK said:


> PATCOOK said:
> 
> 
> > The El Primero is amazing , small size yet such a presence on the wrist with that 50's look , working perfectly only for the power reserve is a bit shorter than expected , but the piece been from 97 I will probably do some maintenance soon .that Chrono is also working great , so smooth . I feel lucky I found this beauty just by hazard as most of my pieces, unlike most collectors I let the watches do the search , all I need is a good pair of eyes passing by and a sparkle from the watch.. this one took me a second to fall.. .
> ...


It takes my breath away. Thanks for your kind sharing.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

This is not my entire Watch collection, but it is my noteworthy collection.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Very cool watch case


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 8180754


I don't see a salmon colored face......

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Stoshman said:


> Okay...
> 
> View attachment 8174514


Wow your watch box came with servant quarters in the back!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

MadMrB said:


> View attachment 8180754


do you have anything with a "corner"? Square-like?...lol


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

Itubij said:


> do you have anything with a "corner"? Square-like?...lol


Not yet  - Although I had been considering the Longines Heritage 1973:


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Watchnut12 said:


> View attachment 8185402


Phenomenal!


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)

My small collection!


----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mechanik said:


> View attachment 8187082


All is there, nice rotation you got there


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mechanik said:


> View attachment 8187082


Very nice collection!


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Watchnut12 said:


> View attachment 8185402


Spectacular!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Current collection of all watches in my sig:


----------



## drake998 (Apr 23, 2015)

Please don't judge me by the poor quality of my pictures or by the lack of time synchronization!







Japanese/Seiko Top Row: OM, Blumo, Alpinist, Cocktail Time
Swiss Bottom Row: Oris Aquis (I love this watch!), Squale 20 Atmos Mint, Squale 20 Atmost Classic, Omega Speedy, Rolex Datejust


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

River78984 said:


> My small collection!
> View attachment 8186178


Great photo of a quality trio.


----------



## hotmustardsauce (Sep 19, 2012)

Only seikos. For now..










Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)




----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

MrCairo said:


> View attachment 8200074


Great combo! All bases covered with just those 2.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

My modest collection. Done with divers (famous last words). I think I'll move onto something else, maybe an Omega AT Quartz or an Omega Speedmaster reduced or a Seiko Cocktail time?


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Wildmans85 said:


> My modest collection. Done with divers (famous last words). I think I'll move onto something else, maybe an Omega AT Quartz or an Omega Speedmaster reduced or a Seiko Cocktail time?


I highly recommend the cocktail time! Great collection, thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

lorsban said:


> Great combo! All bases covered with just those 2.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Absolutely, the Longines is my daily wearer, the SKX only comes out when the going gets dirty!


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

I love this thread. 

You can kinda see where my collection started and has evolved. But the style I like has remained somewhat consistent. Please, no grief about the Shinola. My daughter works for them. I like them and what they do for my hometown.


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

The cheat pics...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

rrpostal, whose Army ribbon is near the Sub?


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> rrpostal, whose Army ribbon is near the Sub?


Ha, That's mine from a long time ago. I didn't see it was there until these pics. I wish it was an ARCOM or something, at least.


----------



## Benolio (Dec 31, 2014)

hotmustardsauce said:


> Only seikos. For now..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seikos eh? Grand Seikos are quite the Seiko... Do they really class as 'only Seikos'?

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift


----------



## whogotmeintothis (May 12, 2010)

Bang

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

whogotmeintothis said:


> Bang
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Hm.. current collection status & full extent:









(one additional thing is in the mail, though).


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
I'm content.
Calling it quits.
No more Watches 
Time to enjoy this dozen...Might play with some straps in the future.










1. Alpina Startimer AL-372N4S6 Chronograph
2. Vratislavia Conceptum Heritage Series 2 Chronograph
3. Bulova Precisionist 96B183 Wilton Chronograph
4. Seiko SSC019P1/SSC019P/SSC019 Solar Chronograph 
5. G Gerlach Otago
6. Orient M-Force Beast EL06001H/SEL06001H0
7. Seiko Monster SRP309K1/SRP309K/SRP309 
8. Armida A1 42mm
9. Christopher Ward C5 Malvern MK2 (C5-Q-SCK-MK2)
10. Orient Monarch FDD03002B0/DD03002B
11. Vostok Amphibia 710818
12. Deep Blue Sea Ram

*Close-ups:
*


----------



## ocdive (May 31, 2011)

What I have so far
The GMT/Dual Time: Rolex Explorer II
The Chrono: Omega Speedy Pro
The Dive Watch: Oris Sixty Five
The Watch that I actually dive with: Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster
The Dress Watch: Cartier Tank Solo
The Dress Watch II: Rolex Air King
The Daily Beater & Travel Watch: Tag Hauer Link Calibre 6
The Office Watch: Mondaine Automatic
The Office Watch II: Tsovet Square

Wish List:
Tudor Heritage Black Bay


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

X2-Elijah said:


> Hm.. current collection status & full extent:
> 
> View attachment 8333850
> 
> ...


Love that Stowa, real stunner!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Finally managed to fill my 12th watch slot yesterday!
> I'm content.
> Calling it quits.
> No more Watches
> ...


I just saw a guy 15 slot on sale 
Love the Deep Blue face!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ocdive said:


> View attachment 8373194
> 
> 
> What I have so far
> ...


Well rounded collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Dave1985 (Jun 8, 2016)

Very new to the watch collecting obsession, im a year in. Go easy on me.

The FC is brand new to my collection. Got it as a gift today. Im not sure how i feel about. Probably swap the band to leather.


----------



## jtruman (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

jtruman said:


>


Stunning! I can't say no more

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

My tool diver collection


----------



## vladkuk (Nov 11, 2013)

Vratislava! Whats that, some sort of Slovak watch?


----------



## robv571 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not as nice as most here....looking to replace my stolen TAG soon.


----------



## robv571 (Aug 17, 2012)

robv571 said:


> Not as nice as most here....looking to replace my stolen TAG soon.


Forgot to add pic & the edit isn't working?


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Group photo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My collection down to two

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

propoflurane said:


> Group photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the collection and a beautiful pic to show it off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

I have been going through quite a few changes with the collection lately mostly down sizing, the goal was to be able to fit everything in this one watch box. The only thing not here are the couple in the sell process and my 2 G-Shocks.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> I have been going through quite a few changes with the collection lately mostly down sizing, the goal was to be able to fit everything in this one watch box. The only thing not here are the couple in the sell process and my 2 G-Shocks.


You don't see many of those SLR pieces in the wild. Nice collection.


----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)

My 4


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)

I am missing several of the watches that my wife has commandeered for herself and a few on lend-lease to my nephew. The box at the lower right looks a bit jumbled but I usually store them crystal down for their own protection. I tried to flip them upside right just for the picture. Those original vintage bracelets don't like to fit in storage well. The box at the lower left is jumbled because that's my "to-do" pile.


----------



## brog (Dec 30, 2015)

SynMike said:


>


This is enough for you not to repeat a watch in two months


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 8479274


How nice. Love the Sinn chrono

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> I have been going through quite a few changes with the collection lately mostly down sizing, the goal was to be able to fit everything in this one watch box. The only thing not here are the couple in the sell process and my 2 G-Shocks.


Love the super professional :-!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

mykii said:


> Love the super professional :-!


Thanks. It is a cool watch.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Orange_GT3 said:


> You don't see many of those SLR pieces in the wild. Nice collection.


Thanks, the SLR is one of my go to watches. It has a cool movement.


----------



## bigdhornfan (Jul 18, 2014)

It's small, but it's a very personal collection. Hope to be adding my grail watch soon. Speedy.


----------



## wetcormorant (May 30, 2015)

Oris Artelier Jumping Hour
Longines Evidenza
Hanhart Pioneer Preventor9
Sinn 556A
Chronoswiss Regulateur Manufacture
Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Auto MkII
Raymond Weil Maestro Open Balance
Hamilton Thin-O-Matic
Nomos Tetra Nachtijall
Limes Pharo BigDate
Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600

[Maybe someday I'll add a JLC Reverso stainless steel.]


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

or









take yerr pick. ;-)


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Finally, it covers pretty much all of the bases.


----------



## StephenAndrew (Sep 25, 2012)

I finally bought a cheap watch box last week, so I decided to take a family picture. I wasn't having any empty spaces, so I filled them up with a couple old cheapies I haven't worn in several years.


----------



## Dayum (May 12, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dayum said:


> View attachment 8521354


Sweet collection!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

I dont have one of the whole collection but here's my vintage line up.... Zenith Victorious, Omega DeVille, Longines Ultra-Chron, Tudor Oyster


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

xxjorelxx said:


> I dont have one of the whole collection but here's my vintage line up.... Zenith Victorious, Omega DeVille, Longines Ultra-Chron, Tudor Oyster


Simply love the storage idea ! I'll have to do that once I move into a new place !

Nice zénith as well ✌

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1W1 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## GTI1991 (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

wetcormorant said:


> View attachment 8491218
> 
> View attachment 8491234
> 
> ...


Love your style, great collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Dayum said:


> View attachment 8521354


Beautiful! You my man are a person of exceptional taste!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

marcopolo05 said:


> Simply love the storage idea ! I'll have to do that once I move into a new place !
> 
> Nice zénith as well ✌
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Agreed, I'm going to have watches hanging from everywhere!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Here's mine that I've put together in the last year or so since I started getting into this addicting hobby

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My time-only, mechanical, Watches.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> My time-only, mechanical, Watches.


Very nicely balanced. Beautiful collection. The only change I would make would be to mount the IWC on a brown strap and may be even that Tudor. But that's because I often wear brown shoes and I have to match the strap to the belt and the shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you very much for your kind words. I only purchased my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic late last week, and I feel that it complements my Watch collection nicely.



Soh1982 said:


> Very nicely balanced. Beautiful collection. The only change I would make would be to mount the IWC on a brown strap and may be even that Tudor. But that's because I often wear brown shoes and I have to match the strap to the belt and the shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

PATCOOK said:


> The El Primero is amazing , small size yet such a presence on the wrist with that 50's look , working perfectly only for the power reserve is a bit shorter than expected , but the piece been from 97 I will probably do some maintenance soon .that Chrono is also working great , so smooth . I feel lucky I found this beauty just by hazard as most of my pieces, unlike most collectors I let the watches do the search , all I need is a good pair of eyes passing by and a sparkle from the watch.. this one took me a second to fall.. .
> 
> 
> Henryrover said:
> ...


I was lucky enough to find a Zenith Culminated in excellent condition in a second hand dealer here in Hong Kong. I also acquired a JLC master hometime aston martin edition from the same dealer, and bought a Solvil et Titus chronograph with Seagull ST1908 hand wound calibre. Happy to share my updated collection here


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Henryrover said:


> PATCOOK said:
> 
> 
> > The El Primero is amazing , small size yet such a presence on the wrist with that 50's look , working perfectly only for the power reserve is a bit shorter than expected , but the piece been from 97 I will probably do some maintenance soon .that Chrono is also working great , so smooth . I feel lucky I found this beauty just by hazard as most of my pieces, unlike most collectors I let the watches do the search , all I need is a good pair of eyes passing by and a sparkle from the watch.. this one took me a second to fall.. .
> ...


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

A couple small pieces are MIA. A JLC Reverso Duo should be arriving in a week or so.

Porsche Design P6620, Rolex Seadweller on RubberB, Rolex ExpII, Breguet Type XX (pre-swatch era), Cartier Pasha Chrono (employee ltd.), Speedy Pro, IWC Portuguese 7 day, IWC Doppelchrono Spitfire, Vuitton 277 Chrono El Primero, Panerai 118, Cartier Tank Yealing XXL.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8638602&d=1467588194"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a large collection. Glad to see Citizen Eco drive perpetual calendar in another color combination


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

marcusp23 said:


> Here's mine that I've put together in the last year or so since I started getting into this addicting hobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! What do you wear the most?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## Showmecw (Feb 22, 2014)

Very nice collection


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've been meaning to post in this thread for almost a year now, but there was always something incoming or outgoing and I always postponed it. 
Until now. 
I managed to forget to include my Vostok Amphibia 710 with modded bezel tho...










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvr06 (May 23, 2012)

JanW said:


>


That's a beautiful collection you have there! So what's next?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

rvr06 said:


> That's a beautiful collection you have there! *So what's next?*


:-d Ever the enabler rvr06, love it!!


----------



## rvr06 (May 23, 2012)

drhr said:


> :-d Ever the enabler rvr06, love it!!


That was easy! His collection was very well thought out: GMT, Day/Date, Digital, a lot of time was put into it. And of course, the give away was the empty cushion.

But in all seriousness, life is temporary and fleeting. So if you see something that makes you happy, all I can say is go for it & don't look back. Enjoy!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

rvr06 said:


> That was easy! His collection was very well thought out: GMT, Day/Date, Digital, a lot of time was put into it. And of course, the give away was the empty cushion.
> 
> *But in all seriousness, life is temporary and fleeting. So if you see something that makes you happy, all I can say is go for it & don't look back.* Enjoy!


Couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Ruggs said:


> Looks great! What do you wear the most?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Mostly the speedy, although I wear all of them pretty regularly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

rvr06 said:


> That's a beautiful collection you have there! So what's next?


Thanks for the comments. Having such a small watch box really forces me to think of what to get (the ones in the winder are autos, while the ones in the cushions are quartz, and each has a specific purpose, starting from top left: business/workweek, weekend, formal/dress and beater). Also, I like to think I have watches representing each of the major watch manufacturing countries, Swiss, German and Japanese watchmaking. Also, having models that are iconic of meaningful to their brands in some way (Rolex steel sport model; German pilot watch; Japanese 9f quartz and radio controlled). Yeah, I think about it too much :-d

Honestly, I don't know what to get, only that it should't be an auto as there's no more space in the winder, nor should it be quartz, as I feel I have enough. Handwind chrono perhaps? The sky's the limit.


----------



## WhatTheDeuce (Apr 21, 2012)

Some great and crazy collections! :chuckle:

I don't keep my collection together, but here are a couple of collages of wrist shots.

















Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

WhatTheDeuce said:


> Some great and crazy collections! :chuckle:
> 
> I don't keep my collection together, but here are a couple of collages of wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Wow!!! That's a serious collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvr06 (May 23, 2012)

JanW said:


> Thanks for the comments. Having such a small watch box really forces me to think of what to get (the ones in the winder are autos, while the ones in the cushions are quartz, and each has a specific purpose, starting from top left: business/workweek, weekend, formal/dress and beater). Also, I like to think I have watches representing each of the major watch manufacturing countries, Swiss, German and Japanese watchmaking. Also, having models that are iconic of meaningful to their brands in some way (Rolex steel sport model; German pilot watch; Japanese 9f quartz and radio controlled). Yeah, I think about it too much :-d
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to get, only that it should't be an auto as there's no more space in the winder, nor should it be quartz, as I feel I have enough. Handwind chrono perhaps? The sky's the limit.


Very interesting! Handwind Chrono: perhaps a Forum Favorite, but also hated by many others at the same time. Have you given the Omega Speedmaster Pro any consideration? Just saying...


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Covered the basics.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hand-wind Chronograph, you said? What about:




















JanW said:


> Thanks for the comments. Having such a small watch box really forces me to think of what to get (the ones in the winder are autos, while the ones in the cushions are quartz, and each has a specific purpose, starting from top left: business/workweek, weekend, formal/dress and beater). Also, I like to think I have watches representing each of the major watch manufacturing countries, Swiss, German and Japanese watchmaking. Also, having models that are iconic of meaningful to their brands in some way (Rolex steel sport model; German pilot watch; Japanese 9f quartz and radio controlled). Yeah, I think about it too much :-d
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what to get, only that it should't be an auto as there's no more space in the winder, nor should it be quartz, as I feel I have enough. Handwind chrono perhaps? The sky's the limit.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

WhatTheDeuce said:


> Some great and crazy collections! :chuckle:
> 
> I don't keep my collection together, but here are a couple of collages of wrist shots.
> 
> ...


Good lord! That is an epic collection....


----------



## jmsjabb (Jun 11, 2016)

My modest collection compared to some on here. Omega was an 18th Birthday present from my parents. Tag was Dads watch before he passed. Cartier I bought about 10 years ago using a work bonus and was in my wrist most of that time. Lorus was a watch I bought to travel South Africa and the Tudor is a recent, belated 40th Birthday present to me, a birth year watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Pics are borrowed as watches are spread out between China and US but gives an idea.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## mdgrwl (Dec 14, 2010)

My collection: IWC, Omega & Rolex so far. Would love to add a Glashutte Original & Lange down the road.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Zenith El Primero HW?



JanW said:


> Handwind chrono perhaps?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

redrower said:


> Pics are borrowed as watches are spread out between China and US but gives an idea.
> 
> View attachment 8659290


Do your watches otlften travel without you?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my S7


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

WOW fantastic collection.
Excellent variety.
I'd say all your bases are covered.

|>



thejames1 said:


> Sent from my S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

zed073 said:


> WOW fantastic collection.
> Excellent variety.
> I'd say all your bases are covered.
> 
> |>


Thanks bud! No dress watch, but no interest and no need to for one. Keeps me living in the Dive Watch forum!

Sent from my S7


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

^^^

HAHA...some are just dressier than others.

I like your style.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)

My current collection. Got some nice ones and some beaters. The old 1958 Bulova is my Great Grandfather's watch. I'm about to pick up an Omega Speedmaster. 3 of these were gifts from my Father In-Law who was very much into watch collecting in the late 90s early 2000s. He's still has his collection, but just keeps it in a safe. The AP Starwheel, Zenith Port Royal Open, and Cartier Pasha were his gifts. The Zenith Port Royal V was my "engagement watch", I gave her a ring, she gave me a watch. The rest were purchased myself. (Sorry for bad cell phone photo)


----------



## redrower (Jul 29, 2011)

Haha, I walked into that one! I split time between the US, UK and China so getting the kids all in one place is hard.



NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Do your watches otlften travel without you?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

This thread is crazy and I can't remember if I posted earlier...


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

July update - spot a developing pattern and theme?:









Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> July update - spot a developing pattern and theme?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious as to which Black Bay you had first and why you decided to get a second one. Which one do you wear more?

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

The name of the game is after market straps, what a world of difference they make to some humble watches.
Particularly chuffed with the fact I made a Hirsch Medici strap work on an Ice watch ha ha, sure Hirsch didn't have an ice watch in mind when they came up with that clever fitting strap. The lugs just about hide the plastic lug insert on the strap.

A mixed bag of gifts, early novice purchases and some post WUS membership geek self choices.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Henryrover said:


> What a large collection. Glad to see Citizen Eco drive perpetual calendar in another color combination


My need for more watches is now legitimised, 2nd Henryrover, a superb pick even at that size

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

omnix said:


> I'm curious as to which Black Bay you had first and why you decided to get a second one. Which one do you wear more?
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Red first then the Black.

Love the watch, fits me perfectly and impressed by the quality.

The Red is always on leather or NATO and gets most action on weekends and in the winter and the Black gets more time in the week at work, in the warmer weather and if any water is involved.

The BB is by far my favorite watch overall and if I could only have one watch it would be hard to pick between black and red; red by a nose.

Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## jcueto (May 1, 2015)

Jose


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just took this photo last night, and happy to share.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

jcueto said:


> Jose


Diver fan?

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Yup!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Karlisnet said:


> Yup!
> 
> View attachment 8720290


It's all there


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> July update - spot a developing pattern and theme?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! Someone else owns the 'man pink' dial CW Malvern too


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

jcueto said:


> Jose


Great collection! Like brown straps much? 

Sent from my S7


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

LPhiE said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Clean and classy collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Fatboi_ET said:


> Yay! Someone else owns the 'man pink' dial CW Malvern too


Hate to break it to you but it's a trick of the light!










Sent from my iPhone using dark magic


----------



## royyim88 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is my humble collection, Eterna KonTiki date, pulsometer, and four hands then JeanRichard Aquascope and SARB065. I think I'm all set for a bit while I save up for a planet ocean, idk why but I have to have one.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

whoops SARB035*****



tiki5698 said:


> Here is my humble collection, Eterna KonTiki date, pulsometer, and four hands then JeanRichard Aquascope and SARB065. I think I'm all set for a bit while I save up for a planet ocean, idk why but I have to have one.


----------



## Truckers Atlas (Dec 2, 2013)

Current rotation. Completely deviated from the course I was on just a couple weeks back.


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Clean and classy collection!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> July update - spot a developing pattern and theme?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a killer line-up. Love the variety in colour! The Black Bay and Speedmaster are at the top of my wishlist, but even the Christopher Wards hold their own in the collection!


----------



## LeftRightLeft (Jan 5, 2011)

post image online

Next on the list is possibly an uprade of the seiko, rolex sub.. but that might take some time.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Within the last year I really got into watches, nothing too high end (yet) but I have started a collection...It's nice to see these pictures for some ideas and to make me feel better about having 4-5 watches lol..


----------



## Beelzebubba (Oct 9, 2010)

Here's the current stable minus my Casio 5000-1-JF. The Timex on the far left dates from the mid-late 70's and is the first watch I ever owned (thanks Dad!). The gold Omega on the far right belonged to my grandfather and was restored by RGM a few years ago. Others are (from L to R): a PD/Eterna chrono (stainless, not titanium unfortunately); the Tag Formula 1 I bought about 25 years ago to wear while working as a lifeguard after a co-worker cracked my Casio; midsize SMP; Seiko diver; Rolex 114270; and IWC Mark XV.

Despite having enjoyed them all at some point I'm contemplating a consolidation which would have me releasing all of my "moderns" except for the GShock and Explorer in exchange for something TBD... several ideas as to what that would be (and with all due respect I'm not looking for suggestions).

Cheers!

Beelzebubba


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

My current collection, selling 3 of these on the forums, this is it.... for now!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beelzebubba (Oct 9, 2010)

Pic resized.

Here's the current stable minus my Casio 5000-1-JF. The Timex on the far left dates from the mid-late 70's and is the first watch I ever owned (thanks Dad!). The gold Omega on the far right belonged to my grandfather and was restored by RGM a few years ago. Others are (from L to R): a PD/Eterna chrono (stainless, not titanium unfortunately); the Tag Formula 1 I bought about 25 years ago to wear while working as a lifeguard after a co-worker cracked my Casio; midsize SMP; Seiko diver; Rolex 114270; and IWC Mark XV.

Despite having enjoyed them all at some point I'm contemplating a consolidation which would have me releasing all of my "moderns" except for the GShock and Explorer in exchange for something TBD... several ideas as to what that would be (and with all due respect I'm not looking for suggestions).

Cheers!

Beelzebubba


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have come full circle over the past few years. No more Rolex, Omega, Tudor. No more Helson, Halios, Mkii, and the countless Tsunami's that passed through my box. Etc, etc, etc. Simple simple simple. 2 Seiko's and 2 Citizens...


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

cajun1970 said:


> I have come full circle over the past few years. No more Rolex, Omega, Tudor. No more Helson, Halios, Mkii, and the countless Tsunami's that passed through my box. Etc, etc, etc. Simple simple simple. 2 Seiko's and 2 Citizens...


Like a nato much? 

Great collection!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I also have gone from a box full to just one now









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Birky1 said:


> I also have gone from a box full to just one now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet and simple!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Birky1 said:


> I also have gone from a box full to just one now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir... Have achieved the zen state... Most of us would be Unable to reach this state of 1 watch. *tips hat*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CdnCarat (Jan 3, 2014)

Modest collection..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a_watch (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

My update.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

wuyeah said:


> My update.


Now that is an update!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Missing a panerai and three quartz beater but the core pieces are there.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk

Seiko SRP 777 turtle 
Rolex SubmarinerC ND 114060
Rolex Milgauss 116400
Omega Speedmaster Pro
Panerai Luminor 000
Panerai Radiomir 380
Panerai Luminor 1950 372
Seagull X WUS moonphase

Not in photo:
Panerai Luminor 000
Casio GShock Mudman
And another g shock and swatch beater.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Going left to right / frequency of wrist time, zenith elite chronograph, omega speedmaster, ball engineer diver, sevenfriday p1-b, tissot visodate.

Funny enough, order of purchase date would be the opposite i.e. right to left; some I wouldn't buy again, but I like to keep what I buy and wear the mistakes I make with pride!

Hope everyone enjoyed/is enjoying the weekend depending where you are

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Here's my thinned out small collection. In chronological order of joining the stable








1. Grandpa's mojo
2. Retro racer
3. Blue thunder
4. Old space cowboy
5. Battle shield


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Here's my thinned out small collection. In chronological order of joining the stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome collection; please tell me ¿where do you bought the Speedmaster strap?

Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Di3gors said:


> Awesome collection; please tell me ¿where do you bought the Speedmaster strap?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G920I mediante Tapatalk


The rally strap is from Heuerville. It's the Terracotta Nubuck variant. You do need some patience as the delivery time is 11 weeks. But it's a super nice strap.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

There are only a couple missing, but these are the ones I wear the most









Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Here's my thinned out small collection. In chronological order of joining the stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Calibre 36 !!


----------



## dariomac (Feb 9, 2015)

current collection


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

daddyKC said:


> Here's my thinned out small collection. In chronological order of joining the stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the nicknames!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

dariomac said:


> current collection


Great diversity! Thank you for sharing!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Love the nicknames!
> 
> Sent from paradise!


Guess now I'll be naming mine lol

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Krell0 said:


> Guess now I'll be naming mine lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Me too!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


I had to show my wife this picture so I could seem less crazy compared to the "other watch guys on the Internet."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jansen (Jul 10, 2016)

daddyKC said:


> Here's my thinned out small collection. In chronological order of joining the stable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these! Tag model number pls?


----------



## daddyKC (May 5, 2015)

Jansen said:


> Love these! Tag model number pls?


Thx!
The Retro racer is O.K.A. (officially known as) the Calibre 36 flyback

And A.K.A. Sexy back


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

daddyKC said:


> Thx!
> The Retro racer is O.K.A. (officially known as) the Calibre 36 flyback
> 
> And A.K.A. Sexy back


Aka the.... The calibre 36 has been updated to include seconds hacking though 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

siranak said:


> Aka the.... The calibre 36 has been updated to include seconds hacking though
> 
> View attachment 9043481
> 
> ...


Let the battle begin

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Jansen said:


> Love these! Tag model number pls?





daddyKC said:


> Thx!
> The Retro racer is O.K.A. (officially known as) the Calibre 36 flyback
> 
> And A.K.A. Sexy back


The Calibre 36 being the El Primero movement,for those not in the know.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Krell0 said:


> Let the battle begin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Haha no battle intended, it's a great movement whatever it's guise - mine technically isn't inside an actual el primero either!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

MontRoyal said:


> I had to show my wife this picture so I could seem less crazy compared to the "other watch guys on the Internet."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)

When time comes a Rolex BLNR will be next.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MontRoyal said:


> I had to show my wife this picture so I could seem less crazy compared to the "other watch guys on the Internet."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stage 4 of crazynest lol


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I had to show my wife this picture so I could seem less crazy compared to the "other watch guys on the Internet."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA I did the same thing!


----------



## nelius22 (Aug 24, 2015)

MontRoyal said:


> I had to show my wife this picture so I could seem less crazy compared to the "other watch guys on the Internet."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These pictures are helping me indeed.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll get in on the act. Probably the worst lighting possible for a photograph. I apologize in advance. This was taken at midnight while watching the Olympics in the living room.

I present to you, my precious collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Got rid of all the extra straps, beaters, etc. - now just three pieces.


----------



## akasnowmaaan (Jan 15, 2012)

Strange double post.


----------



## dmag (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's my main rotation:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chicolabronse (Jul 1, 2009)

Sent by an iPhone, from a galaxy far far away!!


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Have really been trying to pare it down to three... have not been terribly successful.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

This is almost everything in one shot...









TheTimeBum.com: Exploring the world of wrist watches on a budget.
@thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

There are some really, really nice collections, here. I got a couple out of "the shop" and added a couple since my last pic. I think I need to consolidate. But, I'm really bad at letting them go, other than giving them away here and there.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## caps93 (Jun 10, 2016)

YevKasem said:


> -snip


Nice collection! May I ask what ref the Sinn is?


----------



## barrocot (Dec 30, 2015)

Just took this for another post. Pan Europ is the most recent addition.










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread is dangerous!


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> This thread is dangerous!


Drink my friend drink!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Sorcohat (Aug 2, 2016)

Love your style. I like every one of those watches. Nice band choice on the Seiko.



barrocot said:


> Just took this for another post. Pan Europ is the most recent addition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

caps93 said:


> Nice collection! May I ask what ref the Sinn is?


It's a 903 ST B E.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 9078778


Nice collection, but I imagine it would be better if it was the right way up. Lol. We have similar tastes - I own a Speedy Pro, Explorer 1, and a G-Shock. Currently selling my SKX013 and very briefly owned a PAM111.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Nice collection, what is the Pepsi watch?
> 
> Sent from paradise!


seiko sea urchin SNZF15


----------



## _OSiRiS_ (Jul 28, 2011)

jamesltpz said:


> (speechless)


OMG! That collection!!


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

kepa said:


> Nice collection, but I imagine it would be better if it was the right way up. Lol. We have similar tastes - I own a Speedy Pro, Explorer 1, and a G-Shock. Currently selling my SKX013 and very briefly owned a PAM111.


Keeps happening when I upload from my iPad. I checked it and it looked fine. Then on my laptop it's upside down o|


----------



## cmtasch (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is mine in order of acquisition (left to right). The 1st 2 are going away. (Sorry for the blurry picture.)


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's an update with one aquisition and the complete set shown with the various bracelet and strap options that I have:


----------



## BigAl40 (Jul 10, 2014)

Here's my collection so far (please help me stop before my missus leaves me!!) ;-)

Not quite in one pic as I've recently added a new Oris and a Tudor. Also got rid of my green Sevenfriday and changed it for the new P2 version. Gonna have a break for a bit now...... possibly!


----------



## gustobruni (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome thread! Here's mine!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

BigAl40 said:


> Here's my collection so far (please help me stop before my missus leaves me!!) ;-)
> 
> Not quite in one pic as I've recently added a new Oris and a Tudor. Also got rid of my green Sevenfriday and changed it for the new P2 version. Gonna have a break for a bit now...... possibly!
> 
> ...


Opinions on the rado? Size, wrist presence and movement? I'm so tempted by an ncc or Manhattan.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

gustobruni said:


> Awesome thread! Here's mine!


Nice Spitfire .


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm kind of done with my collection. I love each of these watches. 
I have an eight watch rule / limit and have an Oris on order which will cause a problem. I'll cross that bridge when I get there in October.


----------



## Allesaufgruen (Nov 20, 2014)

I love that drawer


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Crate410, that's pretty good. You got your Sub, Explorer, Speedy, Grand Carrera, then -- what ARE those things?

One of the few collections where the typical WUS favorites are _not_ the conversation pieces.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

Breitling Chronomat 41, Rolex GMT Master II,
Speedmaster 57, Bremont MBIII, Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar, Patek Philippe World Time, A Lange & Sohne Annual Calendar, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Extra Thin

Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Cartier Tank, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds, Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande GMT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

amgbda said:


> Breitling Chronomat 41, Rolex GMT Master II,
> Speedmaster 57, Bremont MBIII, Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar, Patek Philippe World Time, A Lange & Sohne Annual Calendar, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Extra Thin
> 
> Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Cartier Tank, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds, Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande GMT
> ...


SHAZAM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Crate410, that's pretty good. You got your Sub, Explorer, Speedy, Grand Carrera, then -- what ARE those things?
> 
> One of the few collections where the typical WUS favorites are _not_ the conversation pieces.


Thanks. For a guy that didnt even think a 2nd watch was needed to my small collection.

The others are A montblanc star auto, an issey miyaki to auto (huge silver one) an issey miyake to quartz (black one) then 2 Doraemon watches (cause im a man child) a suunto core for the camping and two fossil digitals that I like to wear on the weekends cause they are rubber and i guess just look interesting.

I know fossil watches and a tag! Im a bad WUS member!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

BigAl40 said:


> Here's my collection so far (please help me stop before my missus leaves me!!) ;-)
> 
> Not quite in one pic as I've recently added a new Oris and a Tudor. Also got rid of my green Sevenfriday and changed it for the new P2 version. Gonna have a break for a bit now...... possibly!
> 
> ...


Love the 7Fridays!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

amgbda said:


> Breitling Chronomat 41, Rolex GMT Master II,
> Speedmaster 57, Bremont MBIII, Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar, Patek Philippe World Time, A Lange & Sohne Annual Calendar, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Extra Thin
> 
> Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Cartier Tank, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds, Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande GMT
> ...


Stunning collection! I'm curious though, how does the fit and finish of the Breitling, Omega, and Rolex compare to the PP or Lange?

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

omnix said:


> Stunning collection! I'm curious though, how does the fit and finish of the Breitling, Omega, and Rolex compare to the PP or Lange?
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Thanks omnix. The short answer is that the Lange is in a league of its own. The attention to detail is astonishing and the finishes on the movement are pure art. The PP is ok - but not really anything special in the finish department. The left side winder box watches are my day-to-day leisure watches and the right side winder box watches are my business dress watches; likewise the manual box. The Breitling, Omega and Rolex are good watches and apart from changing out the bracelet on the Speedmaster 57 are as purchased. If I had to retain just one watch from this collection it would be the AP Royal Oak. This looks fine with a business suit or jeans. Not easy to find as its the Extrathin with the caliber 2121 movement but the finish on the bracelet is superlative.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Crate410 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you grabbed a watch from every facet of life, awesome!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Truckers Atlas (Dec 2, 2013)

Black bay bringing some balance to the collection.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Truckers Atlas said:


> Black bay bringing some balance to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 9220370


That soccer time is awesome!  Seems to be rare, I tried finding a similar one on chrono 24 but can't, the only one like it has the same dial but is missing the blue and red markers on the chapter ring. What one is yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Truckers Atlas said:


> Black bay bringing some balance to the collection.
> 
> View attachment 9220370


Love the omega!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*2016 update *b-)

Top row (Memory Lane):
- Atlantic Worldmaster, found from my grandfathers belongings, no recollection of him ever wearing that
- Omega Seamaster, from my father, he always wore that until it stopped, I got it and it started mechanical madness
- Zenith Finlandia Quartz, surprise wedding present from my dear wife
- Citizen Promaster Quartz, bought myself in Thailand as 30th anniversary present with a PADI OWD course
- Suunto T4D, heart rate meter used occasionally while jogging

Bottom row (main rotation):
- Nomos Orion, my dress watch for fancy occasions
- Zenith Original 1969, bought myself as 40th anniversary present
- Tudor Heritage Black Bay, great all rounder and summer watch
- F71 Bundeswehr, fun WUS project watch
- Sinn UX, fully tegimented overkill beater


----------



## Mrxnyc (Jul 13, 2015)

My modest little collection. FC Austin Healey (I'm British, what can I say. My Dad and I always wanted to find something like a Healey and restore it - never had the opportunity), Baume and Mercier Capeland, Omega Seamaster GMT 'Great White', Baume and Mercier Hampton, my AWG100 G-Shock and the Zenith Defy Classic on the wrist.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

amgbda said:


> Breitling Chronomat 41, Rolex GMT Master II,
> Speedmaster 57, Bremont MBIII, Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar, Patek Philippe World Time, A Lange & Sohne Annual Calendar, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Extra Thin
> 
> Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Cartier Tank, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds, Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande GMT
> ...


How do you like the Piaget?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)

Wow, you win..... Incredible collection, very nice.


amgbda said:


> Breitling Chronomat 41, Rolex GMT Master II,
> Speedmaster 57, Bremont MBIII, Blancpain Villeret Complete Calendar, Patek Philippe World Time, A Lange & Sohne Annual Calendar, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Extra Thin
> 
> Breguet Tradition GMT, Piaget Altiplano 900P, Cartier Tank, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Small Seconds, Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande GMT
> ...


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

RangerUp said:


> How do you like the Piaget?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


It's growing on me. I think I have to give it more of a chance. The strange thing is I only liked to white gold version but I'm struggling with the fact that it looks a lot more contemporary in the black and white when worn. My other dress watches are a lot more traditional (which is ironically why I bought it). If I had to choose though between this and the Vacheron Patrimony, the latter would win hands down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Luminor 000, seagull and G shock muddie not in photo.

Sold the milgauss and Luminor zero, replaced them with a Blue Pelagos and Luminor 372.

Very happy with the changes, still waiting for my panda daytonaC of course.

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

amgbda said:


> It's growing on me. I think I have to give it more of a chance. The strange thing is I only liked to white gold version but I'm struggling with the fact that it looks a lot more contemporary in the black and white when worn. My other dress watches are a lot more traditional (which is ironically why I bought it). If I had to choose though between this and the Vacheron Patrimony, the latter would win hands down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your response. I agree that it looks contemporary. The red gold version looks a little more traditional than the white gold version but still contemporary, in my opinion. Either way, it is a beautiful, unique watch. You have an outstanding collection and thanks again for your response.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Sir Brad, I knew you had solid taste!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Ragster91 (Sep 4, 2016)

Amazing collections! Here's my collection of affordable watches!


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

RangerUp said:


> Thanks for your response. I agree that it looks contemporary. The red gold version looks a little more traditional than the white gold version but still contemporary, in my opinion. Either way, it is a beautiful, unique watch. You have an outstanding collection and thanks again for your response.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk












Worked well this evening for a semi-formal dinner - probably wouldn't have given it a chance but for our recent conversation - thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

amgbda said:


> Worked well this evening for a semi-formal dinner - probably wouldn't have given it a chance but for our recent conversation - thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Such an outstanding watch!

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tlgod (Dec 16, 2013)

my collection 

Seiko 5 SNZG15K1 + mod sapphỉe glass
Laco Trier + mod sapphỉe glass
Seiko SCVS015
Tiger homage submariner miyota 9015
Nomos Tetra 27
Zenith El Primero Synopsis


----------



## sanmilc (May 6, 2014)

It is just part but are the ones I like the most


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Very nice collection buddy!
Sell me one of your bullheads please 



sanmilc said:


> It is just part but are the ones I like the most
> 
> View attachment 9257858


----------



## marcopolo05 (Jun 15, 2015)

After some cleaning. Will probably lose the two at the bottom left corner as I don't feel like wearing them anymore.

Top left will stay as a holiday beater and the Michelin one next to it as well as I work with them on events quite often.

My B&M Clifton Moonphase is missing as it has gone back malfunctioning AGAIN!

I'm thinking of buying a high quality 5 slot watchbox for the ones I cherish most (more expensive and emotionally important watches).

Looking into adding a Speedy vintage or new. Black dial JLC Ultrathin small seconds would be best but not in my price range...

Envoyé de mon LG-H815 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## mechanik (Apr 4, 2015)

Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial
IWC Pilot Chronograph 377709
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 1392
IWC Pilot Chronograph 3706
Omega Speedmaster Professional Sph


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Simply awesome @mechanik.


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## BigGDallas (May 5, 2016)

New to watches but learning a lot from you guys. Here is my collection, a bunch of blues, two moonwatches and my grandfathers pocket watch from the 1920's (still running great).


----------



## planettokyo (Sep 11, 2016)

Bradjhomes said:


>


classy choice.


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

My Swiss collection updated


----------



## stryder (Jun 24, 2014)

Current collection


----------



## WillzyxTheZypod (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's my collection. Two fairly unpopular brands on this forum, but I like them!


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

From a newbie. I really need to sell some of them. I guess as I don't wear them often enough, means I don't like them enough.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## patton250 (Aug 1, 2015)

WillzyxTheZypod said:


> Here's my collection. Two fairly unpopular brands on this forum, but I like them!
> 
> View attachment 9364362


I think they are very cool pieces. Great job.


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

WillzyxTheZypod said:


> Here's my collection. Two fairly unpopular brands on this forum, but I like them!
> 
> View attachment 9364362


To each his own. Unlike many (myself included), there is a coherence to your collection.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

scooby said:


>


The top row, LOVE IT.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Here we go...

(Needed two photos, sorry


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Also love the Tuna. What is the breitling on the left in the middle row?



scooby said:


>


----------



## Onceuponatim3 (Mar 3, 2016)

chillwill120 said:


> Also love the Tuna. What is the breitling on the left in the middle row?


Great collection. That looks a Colt on the left


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Consolidated my collection since my last post on this thread. Broke it down to what I need and will wear the most. From left to right: Sinn 556 I, Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical, Orient Black Ray.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

chillwill120 said:


> Also love the Tuna. What is the breitling on the left in the middle row?


Its a Breitling Colt Quartz









I also swapped my PO, BB, and Explorer to get a Sub ND back in the mix. I wanted to decrease my mechanicals and I thought the sub could take the place of all the others. I had it in the past and sold it for various reasons. I never thought I would miss it, but I kind of did.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can see why you sold the BB and PO, too much overlap with sub. But what made you sell the Explorer?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

chillwill120 said:


> I can see why you sold the BB and PO, too much overlap with sub. But what made you sell the Explorer?


I loved the Explorer, but it was only getting worn for special occasions/dress etc. It was a safe queen. I felt that it was a tad small at 36 for me as an everyday sports watch etc. I also felt like my Omega Railmaster was very similar in style and function. A little overlap there. I prefer the history and dial on the 36mm Explorer, but I prefer the case size and shape of the Railmaster. The Explorer was also coming due for a service and fetched the most money. I wanted to keep at least one Rolex in the mix and I felt like the Sub could take its place as that special piece. I will probably miss it long term though.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ehansen said:


> Here we go...
> 
> (Needed two photos, sorry


Love that citizen PMD56-2951. Have been wanting to get one but can't decide if it's worth it. Not having seen one in person is what's holding me back. Btw nice collection!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

My modest collection below that I keep with me overseas.

1) GO Sixties Chrono
2) Breitling Cosmonaute with display back
3) Black Bay Black
4) GMT BLNR
5) JR Terrascope with textured white dial

Not pictured, Cartier Santos XL (in the states), IWC Portugeiser (in the states), Seiko Turtle Pepsi, a few affordables, and a couple of G-Shocks.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

What has replaced your Explorer as a dress watch? The Railmaster?



scooby said:


> I loved the Explorer, but it was only getting worn for special occasions/dress etc. It was a safe queen. I felt that it was a tad small at 36 for me as an everyday sports watch etc. I also felt like my Omega Railmaster was very similar in style and function. A little overlap there. I prefer the history and dial on the 36mm Explorer, but I prefer the case size and shape of the Railmaster. The Explorer was also coming due for a service and fetched the most money. I wanted to keep at least one Rolex in the mix and I felt like the Sub could take its place as that special piece. I will probably miss it long term though.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

chillwill120 said:


> What has replaced your Explorer as a dress watch? The Railmaster?


I rarely, if ever, am in business attire or need dress clothes. I LOVE dress styled watches and I've had many, but they never end up getting worn. They always sit for that one time of year that I have an event etc. I think the Railmaster on leather, or my sapphire Speedy on the black croc strap work well enough for dress. That's my thought anyway. That being said, I'm always looking for a dress piece. I'm looking at a GS Quartz right now, or maybe a Nomos Tangente. I've had the Orion and loved it.

My ultimate goal is to only have 5 nice mechanicals, all no date. The rest Quartz. I just prefer the clean look and ease of setting with no date. That being said, I may keep that last spot open for the new Explorer. It's growing on me and I like it a lot better than the previous version.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

WillzyxTheZypod said:


> Here's my collection. Two fairly unpopular brands on this forum, but I like them!
> 
> View attachment 9364362


Great prices. We don't get to see enough Bell & Ross

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

My old collection
Collections like all things change with time. Many of these pieces have been trades/replaced.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

sueno213 said:


> My old collection
> Collections like all things change with time. Many of these pieces have been trades/replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning watches! I am curious to what your current group is....


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you. I will post later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

sueno213 said:


> My old collection
> Collections like all things change with time. Many of these pieces have been trades/replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


That is pure class. Drool...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

sueno213 said:


> My old collection
> Collections like all things change with time. Many of these pieces have been trades/replaced.
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you let any one of these go is beyond me. Rarely do I truly envy a collection and yours is one!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Soh1982 said:


> Love that citizen PMD56-2951. Have been wanting to get one but can't decide if it's worth it. Not having seen one in person is what's holding me back. Btw nice collection!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a favorite! I wrote a lengthy "reader's review" of the PMD56-2951 that's supposed to be published on a watch blog soon. I'll post the link in the Seiko & Citizen forum when it's up.

Eric


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Collection down to 2









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Double post..delete.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

richnyc said:


> View attachment 9422338


I've had that Grand Seiko and I miss it. Awesome watch


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

? I tried...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Now down to one !

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Birky1 said:


> Now down to one !
> 
> Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


Wow..Tough choice. What made you choose the Air King over the Explorer?


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

scooby said:


> Wow..Tough choice. What made you choose the Air King over the Explorer?


For me it is the nicest out of the two

Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Quite satisfied with my collection now. My only mid/long term plans at the moment are to sell the Seiko solar and buy a vintage birth year Speedy ('78) sometime in the next few years.

Top tow (the quartzes): Seiko solar chrono, Citizen Nighthawk, Victorinox Maverick II chrono
Bottom row (the mechanicals): Hamilton Khaki auto 42mm, Omega Speedmaster Professional, Stowa Marine Original, Longines HydroConquest 41mm


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Small collection. Tudor Black Bay (ETA Blue), Rolex Datejust X series (1991) on winder.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

My latest collection (first two rows being Swiss, last two rows being affordable)


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Henryrover said:


> My latest collection (first two rows being Swiss, last two rows being affordable)


Great collection! Love the range yoy have!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Henryrover said:
> 
> 
> > My latest collection (first two rows being Swiss, last two rows being affordable)
> ...


Thanks for your appreciation, Nathaniel.


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Another photo with a better resolution


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Keeping it simple lately and knowing my preferences better:


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Consolidated greatly in an attempt to have only a 5 watch maximum collection eventually

Also, that explorer II is my grail watch and took me working many 12 hour days for overtime for a year and sacrificing much of my collection for it... Now I often look at it on my wrist but forget to check the time lol, in love with it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

The Seikos all together.....but missing the new PADI...


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Henryrover said:


> Another photo with a better resolution


You've missed the point of this thread.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

ebtromba said:


> You've missed the point of this thread.


Curious...what's wrong with his post? Basically the same photo of his collection but this time with better resolution.


----------



## DanOmega (Jul 11, 2014)

arejay101 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

sefrcoko said:


> ebtromba said:
> 
> 
> > You've missed the point of this thread.
> ...


Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Houls said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I know what model is that gshock?


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Noob_shake said:


> May I know what model is that gshock?


It's a G7510

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Houls said:


> It's a G7510
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.. Seems to be sold out and no longer in production..


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Noob_shake said:


> Thanks.. Seems to be sold out and no longer in production..


I've had it at least 10 years. It has taken a serious beating and keeps on going. It has paint specks on it, scratches, dings, etc. it's not as accurate as it once was. Might be time for a new battery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Thousands of $$$'s of watch in the pic, only question is:



Noob_shake said:


> May I know what model is that gshock?


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Thousands of $$$'s of watch in the pic, only question is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the fun of watch collecting. Money is not always (and to my experience is often not) the main focus.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm an Ace at Geography.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> I'm an Ace at Geography.


More of those should be placed on China.

Just sayin'. ;-)


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> More of those should be placed on China.
> 
> Just sayin'. ;-)


Based on what? Manufacturing? I was really just going for where the company's corporation is domiciled in. Your mapping methodology is a little too depressing for my taste.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jonesin4Watches said:


> Based on what? Manufacturing? I was really just going for where the company's corporation is domiciled in. Your mapping methodology is a little too depressing for my taste.


I know, just messing with ya.

I suppose that if we were to get extra-specific, you'd have different pieces of the watches all over the map.

Could do it another way and place them where their original brands were located (Hamilton in Pennsylvania, I think... etc).


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Update since February


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Since my last post in this thread I have sold the Nomos Orion and the Datejust two tone.

Next up a Seiko SKX007...I miss having a cheap beater watch around ...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Current core . . .


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> Current core . . .


Where is PP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah drhr where is the patek?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dapurdie (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dapurdie said:


> View attachment 9535682


Beautiful!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> Where is PP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





sueno213 said:


> Yeah drhr where is the patek?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sold awhile ago eagle eye gents . . .


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> Sold awhile ago eagle eye gents . . .


I just felt a very strong sense of loss!!! I may not be able to sleep well tonight, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Henryrover said:


> That's the fun of watch collecting. Money is not always (and to my experience is often not) the main focus.


I was looking to replace my dw5600 negative display gshock , I have never seen one with that case shape.

I settled with gw5610.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Soh1982 said:


> Where is PP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Soh1982 said:


> I just felt a very strong sense of loss!!! I may not be able to sleep well tonight, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-d Sorry to disappoint Soh but after about 7 years and around a hundred watches, there's only one that's been with me for awhile (4 years), the rest are all pretty recent, just the way this addiction has developed for me . . .


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> :-d Sorry to disappoint Soh but after about 7 years and around a hundred watches, there's only one that's been with me for awhile (4 years), the rest are all pretty recent, just the way this addiction has developed for me . . .


I know what you mean. But I am pretty sure you will soon get something even more jaw dropping, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is my simple collection.
Sorry, but one picture is not enough:


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Todays new entry:


----------



## bobusa (Apr 17, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> Todays new entry:


What is that Casio model? Nice looking watch


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

bobusa said:


> What is that Casio model? Nice looking watch


Thank you.

It's a WVA-M650B-1AER.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

My collection at the moment. 
Just received the seiko ssc031
I also have a Seiko 7002-7039
and seiko 7548 incoming. 
Next on my list is a bigger watch box!


----------



## Kop (Aug 7, 2013)

Have a couple incoming but this is how it stands as of today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kop (Aug 7, 2013)

As an aside how do some people upload such HQ photos? Mine always look great in Lightroom and then look terrible on message boards...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Kop said:


> As an aside how do some people upload such HQ photos? Mine always look great in Lightroom and then look terrible on message boards...


Suuuuuuuure they looked good before... Riiiiiight... We believe you... /sarcasm

I'm kidding.. 

I'm really not sure what would be different. I had thought that the forum software recompressed the files, but the attached files' sizes differ for me based on whether they were uploaded via my laptop or via Tapatalk on my phone.

Do you export them from Lightroom, then upload them? Do the pics look different in a plain image viewer? What about if you viewed them locally in your browser?


----------



## i20rider (Oct 16, 2014)

We


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

A "new" vintage:


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have no collection. Just 2 only!


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> I have no collection. Just 2 only!
> View attachment 9633746


2 is how a collection starts .


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

.....


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

MJACLA09, whoah that's hardcore. What is that lovely panda-style chronograph, 2nd row down, 4th from left?


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow! Nice collection. 
Obviously, you like ALS...will you point out a few favorites from the others? 
Kudos on putting a Patek on a nato...never seen that! 
How does the FBJ CB compare to your other high-end watches?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## DanOmega (Jul 11, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> .....


Wow!! Beautiful... Amazing collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> MJACLA09, whoah that's hardcore. What is that lovely panda-style chronograph, 2nd row down, 4th from left?


That's an IWC Pilot Double Chrono limited to 500. I believe it was made for the German national Futbol team. 


RangerUp said:


> Wow! Nice collection.
> Obviously, you like ALS...will you point out a few favorites from the others?
> Kudos on putting a Patek on a nato...never seen that!
> How does the FBJ CB compare to your other high-end watches?
> ...


My Bleu is really cool. Very comfortable. It's time keeping is better then anything else in my group. 
I Basically like all of them with no real favorites. I tend to wear the Pilots and Datograph the most.

the Dato and Lange Perp I tend to stare at most.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> .....


Well played sir/madam... well played indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Ok, from left to right: Citizen Promaster GMT - Seiko SBPA003 - Citizen Satellite Wave - Casio AQ-S810W-1AV - Citizen World Perpetual A-T - I like to call this collection my "set and forget" they are light powered (sun, lightbulb, any light source) and some of them are radio/atomic controlled and/or GPS self setting...so "set and forget!"


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Updated with the Reverso Duo


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good Lord!! You could open your own watch store with all of those DMC Banshee!! lol!!


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> I have no collection. Just 2 only!
> View attachment 9633746


It might only be two but they're two great ones to have!!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

trident1970 said:


> Good Lord!! You could open your own watch store with all of those DMC Banshee!! lol!!


Hahaha that's what my wife said...


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> .....


Mic drop...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Savior4116 said:


> Very impressive collection.


Thanks my friend! I'll try to take some bew pics soon...


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

:blush:


----------



## Inater (Oct 16, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> .....


Ya I'm just gonna go to bed now. Was waiting for someone to drop a collection like that :scream::see_no_evil:?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

MJACLA09 said:


> .....


Whoa, spectacular! Love the Sax AC and the 1815 moon phase, yah!!


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Looking to add either a Seamaster or a Black Bay soon, leaning towards the BB since I don't already own a Tudor


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Jayare1 said:


> View attachment 9743130
> 
> 
> Looking to add either a Seamaster or a Black Bay soon, leaning towards the BB since I don't already own a Tudor


Not sure why, but I really like this collection. What color bb are you considering?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Small collection two automatics, one old quartz. Rolex DJ TT 16233, Tudor BBB, Tissot PR100.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

Krell0 said:


> Not sure why, but I really like this collection. What color bb are you considering?


Thanks! So do I!

I think its going to have to be blue, still undecided on wether it's going to be bb or seamaster. As I said i'm leaning towards bb but the scalloped bezel of the seamaster really appeals to me too.


----------



## Alexio (Sep 19, 2016)

wow! what a great collection..


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

ramonesf2 said:


> View attachment 9733082


Love your range, you included a bit of everything!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh let me in here! Newest acquisition is the Tudor Black Bay Blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Oh let me in here! Newest acquisition is the Tudor Black Bay Blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your in! Great collection!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## Gary Drainville (Mar 23, 2014)

My humble collection.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Mickey Mouse FTW


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Savior4116 said:


> View attachment 9750930


Well that's a lot of Tunas!


----------



## KJParlay (Mar 4, 2014)

Savior4116 said:


> View attachment 9750930












Sorry, I had to.


----------



## gundamzero (Jun 30, 2015)

Cut the collection down from 15 to 3


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nicely done! A very refined collection. I'd be happy to have any of the 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

My daughter convinced me to post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> Well that's a lot of Tunas!


What's a Tuna?


----------



## Guelerct (Mar 13, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> What's a Tuna?


It's part of a prunk where we bring out an insane amount of tuna fish and Gil Faisal gets you to admit you have too much tuna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> What's a Tuna?


Seiko Tunas...because they look like cans of tuna fish.


----------



## WatchingYou77 (Jan 31, 2016)

Guelerct said:


> My daughter convinced me to post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent collection! The GSOTM is a beauty....


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Agreed. Another beautiful, well thought out collection. I like that it's simple, yet diverse.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

sefrcoko said:


> Seiko Tunas...because they look like cans of tuna fish.


Thank you. I guess those things kind of do.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Thank you. I guess those things kind of do.


They have playful names


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

sefrcoko said:


> They have playful names


I'll dare you guys to walk into a Seiko shop -- or even a random mall store who sells Seikos -- and ask for a "Tuna" or a "Samurai" or a "Blumo".


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll dare you guys to walk into a Seiko shop -- or even a random mall store who sells Seikos -- and ask for a "Tuna" or a "Samurai" or a "Blumo".


Sumo and Tuna work in Japan. I've tried it both in a seiko shop and a mall type watch shop and they knew what I meant.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Guelerct said:


> My daughter convinced me to post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great collection, I even love the box!


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Here is mine... (two are not included in the pic since I'm selling them)









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> I'll dare you guys to walk into a Seiko shop -- or even a random mall store who sells Seikos -- and ask for a "Tuna" or a "Samurai" or a "Blumo".


Lol...using WIS-talk in the wild? No thx


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

sefrcoko said:


> Lol...using WIS-talk in the wild? No thx


This morning I've asked someone at the Grand Seiko Boutique in Madrid about the Snowflake and his face was like WTF??? 

Grand Seiko should pick their marketing experts i this forum, BTW

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Jfha1210 said:


> Here is mine... (two are not included in the pic since I'm selling them)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. It's too funny how uploading from the website stretches these pictures.


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

MJACLA09 said:


> Nice. It's too funny how uploading from the website stretches these pictures.


Maybe it is 'cause I've uploaded them from the Tapatalk app in my iPhone6???

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> Nice. It's too funny how uploading from the website stretches these pictures.


Love these

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Jfha1210 said:


> Here is mine... (two are not included in the pic since I'm selling them)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

Don't think I posted here already.


Collection


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Don't think I posted here already.
> 
> 
> Collection


Tisk Tisk 
All watches not upright. 
All watches not set to correct time.

I give this picture a C minus.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 7, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Tisk Tisk
> All watches not upright.
> All watches not set to correct time.
> 
> I give this picture a C minus.


Awwww, I don't keep all them wound constantly and they have to be inverted to fit the winder without scratching eachother...I think I deserve at least a B-


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

ajn3323 said:


> Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely collection. We all may NOT need more than 8... 
Congrats for the pics

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

It is funny that your 8 watches could almost may be assigned to my 8 "must have" categories: Vintage, Dress, Pilot, Diver, Complication, Chrono, GMT and other... 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Trever1t said:


> Awwww, I don't keep all them wound constantly and they have to be inverted to fit the winder without scratching eachother...I think I deserve at least a B-


Ok. With respect to the newest information I'll go B- but it's an 80. I tick from C+. It's a 6 minute chore for them to be set proper.y. 


ajn3323 said:


> Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd only suggest trading out lower left. Well balanced group for sure. Nice.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

MJACLA09 said:


> I'd only suggest trading out lower left. Well balanced group for sure. Nice.


Me too. The Breitling looks heavy-handed in this group.

Maybe a colorful 39mm Oyster Perpetual to add some zing?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Ok. With respect to the newest information I'll go B- but it's an 80. I tick from C+. It's a 6 minute chore for them to be set proper.y.
> 
> I'd only suggest trading out lower left. Well balanced group for sure. Nice.


I agree i would replace it with a Milgauss or Explorer.
But that is an outstanding collection anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

MJACLA09 and BarracksSi - Can't disagree with you. The Breitling is from the wife and will get a home of its own soon. Navitimer, Radiomir, or New Exp 1 are all under consideration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

ajn3323 said:


> MJACLA09 and BarracksSi - Can't disagree with you. The Breitling is from the wife and will get a home of its own soon. Navitimer, Radiomir, or New Exp 1 are all under consideration.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Radiomir is my vote, for what it's worth.

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

It's a great collection but we all have our different tastes. I'd take the JLC MUT and trade it in for a Reverso. Drop the Tag for a Monaco. Drop the colt for a Navi and drop the portofino for a 3777. Still rep'n all the same brands. Lovely collection.


----------



## davidvnrj (Oct 27, 2016)

Very nice indeed!what is the 3rd one down on the far right called?

Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Trever1t said:


> Don't think I posted here already.
> 
> 
> Collection


Love the Zenith pilot!

Sent from paradise!


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

davidvnrj said:


> Very nice indeed!what is the 3rd one down on the far right called?
> 
> Sent from my SM-E500H using Tapatalk


Thanks it's an IWC Portuguese.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

CastorTroy3 said:


> It's a great collection but we all have our different tastes. I'd take the JLC MUT and trade it in for a Reverso. Drop the Tag for a Monaco. Drop the colt for a Navi and drop the portofino for a 3777. Still rep'n all the same brands. Lovely collection.


Thanks - reverso didn't work for me. Fwiw it's a heuer not a tag, lol. And if I switch that out it'll be a zenith. The navi replacing the Breitling Colt is gonna happen! The IWC is a Portuguese and I don't see dropping that as I've always found The big pilot is too big, hence its name! Great input. Thanks again


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

ajn3323 said:


> Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing collection! The Speedie, JLC MUT Moon, BLNR and Tudor BB (plus something vintage for fun) is just about my dream collection.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

ajn3323 said:


> Thanks - reverso didn't work for me. Fwiw it's a heuer not a tag, lol. And if I switch that out it'll be a zenith. The navi replacing the Breitling Colt is gonna happen! The IWC is a Portuguese and I don't see dropping that as I've always found The big pilot is too big, hence its name! Great input. Thanks again


portofino, Portuguese, heuer, taghuer, close enough for a WS...watch schmuck.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

CastorTroy3 said:


> It's a great collection but we all have our different tastes. I'd take the JLC MUT and trade it in for a Reverso. Drop the Tag for a Monaco. Drop the colt for a Navi and drop the portofino for a 3777. Still rep'n all the same brands. Lovely collection.


LoL
You forgot to ask him to trade out his watch box. 
I'm glad you didn't rip into my pile of watches. All those trade ins would take forever.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm trying to reduce










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

cpl said:


> I'm trying to reduce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats a lot of speedies

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Only 4 watches in my collection so far....but I love them!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just took this photo last night.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

cpl said:


> I'm trying to reduce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are all the differences in your Speedy's?


ispeshaled said:


> Only 4 watches in my collection so far....but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 9799602


Well balanced.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

you don't need anything else, this is a really nice compact collection. As long as you love them that is all that matters. 


ispeshaled said:


> Only 4 watches in my collection so far....but I love them!
> 
> View attachment 9799602


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> What are all the differences in your Speedy's?


2 of them are identical '69 pre moons. One is from my late father so that's a keeper. The other one I will be selling. 
2 are 3570's for doing panda mods, one of which you can see is already done. I will be selling the second of the panda's. 
1 is a 3572 that has a display back and Cal 1863 movement. I picked it up because it is one of the very early 3572's with a tritium dial which are very uncommon. I will also be selling it. 
There is method to my madness !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

cpl said:


> 2 of them are identical '69 pre moons. One is from my late father so that's a keeper. The other one I will be selling.
> 2 are 3570's for doing panda mods, one of which you can see is already done. I will be selling the second of the panda's.
> 1 is a 3572 that has a display back and Cal 1863 movement. I picked it up because it is one of the very early 3572's with a tritium dial which are very uncommon. I will also be selling it.
> There is method to my madness !
> ...


I like it a lot. I defintiely want a cal 321. That msy be my only speedy but we'll see I may catch the fever and do some display back panda mods or something.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

Not all but most...


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

ty423 said:


> Not all but most...


Nice collection. What model Seiko is that?


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Here is the latest pics of collection. 3 Rolexes and 1 Speedy, and my Stowa Antea KS (needs servicing)

Last week I was thinking of adding another Omega, another Rolex, and getting a Zenith but now I'm actually thinking of going the other direction and just keeping a couple Rolexes and getting some more affordable watches... I actually kind of miss my having some cheaper Seikos around...but most of all now that I've owned a few Rolexes and got that out of my system, I can go back to saving money and enjoying cheaper watches 

I think the next collection pic will look very different


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

cpl said:


> 2 of them are identical '69 pre moons. One is from my late father so that's a keeper. The other one I will be selling.
> 2 are 3570's for doing panda mods, one of which you can see is already done. I will be selling the second of the panda's.
> 1 is a 3572 that has a display back and Cal 1863 movement. I picked it up because it is one of the very early 3572's with a tritium dial which are very uncommon. I will also be selling it.
> There is method to my madness !
> ...


Nice. What MM are the 69's? That's my birth year.


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

I really like this thread. More than just seeing individual watches, I like seeing the watches people choose to complement each other in a collection.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MJACLA09 said:


> Nice. What MM are the 69's? That's my birth year.


Do you mean month? Hard to tell. The one I'm selling has a 30 mill serial no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

It's a typical skx007...I just added a Zulu nato strap in khaki color...I like it


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

ajn3323 said:


> Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have excellent taste. I am really digging the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms


----------



## StephenAndrew (Sep 25, 2012)

My current SOTC:


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

sueno213 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing collection. What's the gold chrono lower right? Guessing UG Tri-compax...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

My humble collection..


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

That's an AP dual time bamford 2nd row right is (difficult to make because of glare) is an AP chronograph in white gold 39mm probably my favorite now. My ap 15300/OR is in the shop. Collections are fluid. I wonder when there will be a vacany

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## River78984 (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> 2 of them are identical '69 pre moons. One is from my late father so that's a keeper. The other one I will be selling.
> 2 are 3570's for doing panda mods, one of which you can see is already done. I will be selling the second of the panda's.
> 1 is a 3572 that has a display back and Cal 1863 movement. I picked it up because it is one of the very early 3572's with a tritium dial which are very uncommon. I will also be selling it.
> There is method to my madness !
> ...


It makes perfect sense


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

alex79 said:


> It makes perfect sense


Enabler! ;p


----------



## Gymno-pediste (May 29, 2014)

ajn3323 said:


> .





ajn3323 said:


> MJACLA09 and BarracksSi - Can't disagree with you. The Breitling is from the wife and will get a home of its own soon. Navitimer, Radiomir, or New Exp 1 are all under consideration.
> Tapatalk


You already have 4 black dialed watches (rather sporty) and 3 white dialed watches (on teh dressy side).
You have 2 three-handers divers with Bezel, a GMT diver, 3 chronos and a Moonphase.

I'd personally look at something dressier (without bezel) with a clear dial and a complication you do not currently have.
Power reserves are a bit dull, and things like perpetual instant calendar maybo not so useful? A Tourbillon might be a bit Gaudy for you, so I'd look at the movement.
An ultra thin 2hander with microrotor seems the way to go for me. Look at Laurent Ferrier, Vacheron Constantin or Piaget.


















Of course these are pretty expensive, A vintage Universal geneve or Buren can do the trick as well, with a lot of historical credibility.

If you are looking at sportier things, Go for the Radiomir 1940, it's a bit thinner and elegant than other Panerais, albeit black sandwich dialed.
A blue milgauss with green glass would also change a bit from what you currently have while being a spectacular watch.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks so much - interesting perspective!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

RDK said:


> My humble collection..


It may be humble but it's one hell of a collection!! Excellent choices!


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

River78984 said:


> View attachment 9829810


Excellent collection! Love the Aqua Terra!!


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

alex79 said:


> It makes perfect sense


You know what you need in your collection?? An Omega Moon watch!! LOL!! Kidding. When will you be selling them and what will you be asking?


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

ajn3323 said:


> Here's mine. Adds or drop ideas welcomed. But want to keep it at eight pieces...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great collection!! What is amazing to me is that if I had to write down my top 8 watches they would be the exact same brands that you have!! Different models but same brands. You have excellent taste! The only one I would have added would be a Panerai. Either make a 9th spot for it or take away either the Blancpain or the IWC.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

RDK said:


> My humble collection..


Wow. A fantastic collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

WatchingYou77 said:


> Excellent collection! The GSOTM is a beauty....


Very nice collection!!


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

trident1970 said:


> Such a great collection!! What is amazing to me is that if I had to write down my top 8 watches they would be the exact same brands that you have!! Different models but same brands. You have excellent taste! The only one I would have added would be a Panerai. Either make a 9th spot for it or take away either the Blancpain or the IWC.


Great - thanks! Curious, which models would you go with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FE650-TE300 (Feb 27, 2014)

My collection, 
i need a Doxa

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

FE650-TE300 said:


> My collection,
> i need a Doxa
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Wow! Beautiful collection. I love how you have them displayed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

It's been said again and again, but this is by far my favorite thread. So much inspiration!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

Kwest500 said:


> It's been said again and again, but this is by far my favorite thread. So much *temptation*!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kwest500 said:


> Wow! Beautiful collection. I love how you have them displayed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Nicely done drawer.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

SOTC: down to just 3, saving up for a SMPc!


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

I know, I know, the Stauer is awful. I will say that it's the only watch on which I have ever received a complement from an average (non-WIS) person, but it's about to be pushed out by a grail.


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Previously posted.....But now being in the final stage of building up a balanced collection, it may be a good idea for an updated shot (after some long-struggled grouping) :

The Core 8 - Vintage (relatively) Reverso Duo and Datejust, Dressy Constellation and Yachtmaster, Chronograph Chronomaster, Dual Time Master Hometime, Diver Seamaster, Pilot Navitimer 1461(last 2 being chrono as well)

Affordable dress watches (FC, Swatch, Parnis), Beater divers (Ray2, Skx009, Steinhart - keyed photo as order in transit), Pilot (Ellesse GMT, Citizen panda dial)

Quartz (Santoz, Citizen perpetual), Fun & causal (Bagelsport Natulius homage, Seiko Recraft, Carucci Full Calendar, Citizen Multi-year), Hand wound Chrono (Titus and Alpha both using Seagull movement)

Comments from you guys always welcomed !


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

elixxxer said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9875138&d=1478644948"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like your nice and clean collection!


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm a blue collar worker (Emergency Dept. nurse) so it's took a lot of flips & hustle to get here.

But they mean all the more to me because of that.









Never been a dress watch kinda guy. Wore the Rad to a wedding a few weeks ago......it felt right. Really right.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

elixxxer said:


> View attachment 9875138
> 
> 
> I know, I know, the Stauer is awful. I will say that it's the only watch on which I have ever received a complement from an average (non-WIS) person, but it's about to be pushed out by a grail.


It's (Stauer) my favorite of your watches tied with the Tudor.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

All in the timing. said:


> I'm a blue collar worker (Emergency Dept. nurse) so it's took a lot of flips & hustle to get here.
> 
> But they mean all the more to me because of that.
> 
> ...


Impressive considering. I have always liked the blue aqua terra but just can't justify it in my planned collection.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaelibus (Dec 20, 2015)

elixxxer said:


> View attachment 9875138
> 
> 
> I know, I know, the Stauer is awful. I will say that it's the only watch on which I have ever received a complement from an average (non-WIS) person, but it's about to be pushed out by a grail.


Very nice and intelligent collection. This Stauer deserves its place INHO.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

All in the timing. said:


> I'm a blue collar worker (Emergency Dept. nurse) so it's took a lot of flips & hustle to get here.
> 
> But they mean all the more to me because of that.
> 
> ...


A great collection. Perfect in some senses of the word. Great diversity. Even the display box is beautiful.

Even more respect given that you're a nurse who had to work your way to collect these pieces. Didn't just throw money at the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks MontRoyal. Nice to recieve a nod from another watch lover. 

I found out long after he had passed that my grandfather did a little watchsmithing as a sideline and enjoyed all thing horological. 
Wouldn't feel right if he looked down from the heavens to see me with a box full of Invicta's & Rotary's. 

To be fair, i got great deal's on all of them over time......who knows, he may have played a part in that.


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Krell0 said:


> Impressive considering. I have always liked the blue aqua terra but just can't justify it in my planned collection.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Well considering it's possibly one of the most technologically advanced movt all wrapped up in a timeless yet all purpose case, finished with a dial colour which could make you cry in certain lights.........

i have to ask, just what more justification do you need??


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

All in the timing. said:


> Well considering it's possibly one of the most technologically advanced movt all wrapped up in a timeless yet all purpose case, finished with a dial colour which could make you cry in certain lights.........
> 
> i have to ask, just what more justification do you need??


Ah yes, just too many similar watches aesthetically. I try for variety. I am sure one will run through my collection at some point.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mattcantwin said:


>


Plus one (arrived yesterday).

That makes a turtle-trifecta.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

tiki5698 said:


> ...down to just 3, saving up for a SMPc!


Solid group!

If possible, get the adjustable clasp for the bracelet.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks! and planning on getting the upgraded clasp!

Tried on the watch last month and it is perfect for me, so I can't wait to pull the trigger.



mattcantwin said:


> Solid group!
> 
> If possible, get the adjustable clasp for the bracelet.


----------



## Henryrover (May 19, 2016)

Added one Steinhart orange hand..... It's time to consolidate


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmm19529 (Jun 27, 2016)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of Ball is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Sorry for the poor attempt, really not very well presented! I love the way so many members pose their collections artistically. Must do that one day. I do also have one additional g-shock in the house somewhere, however my boy 'borrowed' it when he was 3 years old and I haven't seen it since (he's now 9) , so have to assume he's already inherited that one 



Oh, and just remembered I have a Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black on pre-order. Can't arrive soon enough !


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Ahh i see the culprit. That unsuspecting little piece in the lower left of the picture. 

So unassuming that it doesn't even don a strap.......yet that was the little tinker which kicked started my infatuation with all things horological.

Little did i know, that little butter wouldn't melt Prc 200 which i bought for £120 would equate to me spending £££££'s on these dammed beautiful creations.

It was officially the most expensive watch i ever purchased.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

nmm19529 said:


> What kind of Ball is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the ducks unlimited ball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

All in the timing. said:


> Ahh i see the culprit. That unsuspecting little piece in the lower left of the picture.
> 
> So unassuming that it doesn't even don a strap.......yet that was the little tinker which kicked started my infatuation with all things horological.
> 
> ...


Haha same here. I got my prc200 last December as my first "serious" watch...still love it, but little did I know how much it would truly cost in the end once I factored in the watch obsession that followed


----------



## All in the timing. (Jan 22, 2016)

Yep. No matter where my tastes gravitate to i'll always have a soft spot for the Prc. 

However it seems it's what could be defined as a horological key. Only a few watches possess this power.

It seems to open up whoever owns one to the almighty all encompassing and invariably expensive pandora's box which is the appreciation of horology.

Only reason i haven't sold it, i'm scared to pass this "key" on to some other poor unsuspecting fool. Lets not forget the old adage, with great power..... 

Mine is currently in an air tight lead lined double master locked chamber buried in the garden.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

These days, my "collection" has been simplified greatly. No more high dollar pieces, no more tons of micros, no more vintage pieces that are expensive to service/repair. Just 4 divers. Very Zen-like simplicity.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

one two punch.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

LesDavidson said:


> Sorry for the poor attempt, really not very well presented! I love the way so many members pose their collections artistically. Must do that one day. I do also have one additional g-shock in the house somewhere, however my boy 'borrowed' it when he was 3 years old and I haven't seen it since (he's now 9) , so have to assume he's already inherited that one
> 
> View attachment 9899466
> 
> ...


Nice one, though there is a bit of repetition in design with some of them. I like to see people keep their more affordable pieces with their much more expensive counterparts. They are all part of the collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

I know what you mean, although my journey had a slightly different starting point.

The Longines Conquest was my first 'real' watch purchased back in 1995/6. I had it for 8 or 9 years before things started to escalate and although I was attracted to other pieces, felt for a long time I only needed one watch .

I first saw the Omega SMP 300 (2531.80.00) travelling through Schiphol Airport shortly after it was launched and loved it. From that point I was doomed and it just would not leave me alone, whispering to me every time I was within earshot and I eventually purchased new after receiving a bonus from work in 2004 and as you can see, as for many on here, this hobby has become a bit of an obsession.

The PRC 200 was actually my next purchase as I 'needed' a chronograph. Of course this then led me to 'needing' an automatic chronograph, a Valjoux 7750. Of course I then 'needed' a hand wind chrono and secured a lightly used Speedy Pro. I've since discovered I've also 'needed' a dress watch, I've 'needed' a solar powered, atomic watch, I've 'needed'.... well, I'm sure you understand!

You can see from the pic I have a number of homage watches. These have predominantly been purchased to help me decide whether I should get the real thing or not. In the case of the SM300 you can see this is an evolving story. Started with a cheap Chinese look-a-like, created my own homage using an SKX007 as the donor watch before purchasing a Watcho version during a business trip to Melbourne last year.... and I am now hoping one day to own an original.

Modifying the SKX007 led me to further mod projects, including stripping down a well known Italian navy dive watch homage, partially brushing the case, replacing the Asian movement with an ETA/Unitas 6497 and upgrading the dial and hands with higher quality replacements.

I plan one day to strip down a movement and see where that takes me next...

And I love this site. I've been a lurker for many years and recently have had the time to start contributing more. It has been a mine of information shared willingly by the supportive and infinitely knowledgeable members and has helped inform all of my purchases and modification projects over the years.

And finally on the PRC 200. It is strapless at the moment, only because it needs a new battery and I'm in the process of swapping it out. It will be suited and booted again soon with a very nice Hirsch "Golfer" strap 



All in the timing. said:


> Ahh i see the culprit. That unsuspecting little piece in the lower left of the picture.
> 
> So unassuming that it doesn't even don a strap.......yet that was the little tinker which kicked started my infatuation with all things horological.
> 
> ...


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I agree, although there is method to my madness!

I've purchased, or modified some of my pieces to scratch an itch and help me decide whether or not I want to purchase the real thing.

Some are simply projects giving me the opportunity to play at watchmaking, or more accurately stripping down and reassembling, sometimes using replacement, upgraded parts. I plan one day, when I have the time, to strip down a movement and rebuild.

I regret a little that I haven't kept one of my SKX007's in it's original state as I love the toolish nature of the watch and now that I have a 'real' SM300, I intend to return my Seiko version to it's original state at some point.

And ultimately, although I've thought about it and even tried on one or two occasions, albeit not that hard, to sell some of my pieces, I just can't bring myself to let them go. Maybe one day when things really get out of hand, but I'm not quite there yet :-D



kepa said:


> Nice one, though there is a bit of repetition in design with some of them. I like to see people keep their more affordable pieces with their much more expensive counterparts. They are all part of the collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucabrasi78 (Feb 19, 2015)

These are mine. I suppose instead of adding pieces at some point I should step up or consolidate. But...I like choice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

From left to right in order of purchase..

Lum-Tec Combat B-19 Bronze
Casio G-Shock DW-5600 Black Out Limited Japan version w/bullbar
Oris Aquis Date Blue
Tudor Black Bay Blue
Omega SpeedMaster Professional Moonwatch w/hesalite crystal
Tudor Heritage Ranger currently on Camo-Nato strap
Omega Seamaster 300m Ceramic Black

My weekend watch is the Lum-Tec
The Casio is my range/training watch and when not in use stays strapped to my body armor (SHTF watch)
The Oris is my go to for beach and water wear or just when the mood strikes me 
The The Tudor BB is my go to dress watch
And I am currently rotating through the Speedy, Tudor Ranger and Seamaster during the work week

For you lume junkies; the Lum-Tec blasts everything pictured out of the water :-!


----------



## Lucabrasi78 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lucabrasi78 said:


> These are mine. I suppose instead of adding pieces at some point I should step up or consolidate. But...I like choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Left to right:
Air Blue Alpha C 44mm pvd
Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 42mm
Oris Aquis tungsten grey 43mm
Longines Heritage GMT 44mm
Baume & Mercier Hampton
Oris Big Crown Stealth Grey 44mm
Hamilton Khaki Pilot 46mm
Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver 45mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ-McTucker (Jul 21, 2015)

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

River78984 said:


> View attachment 9829810


Is that an aqua terra golf edition, with the green center seconds? Also, who makes the band? You sir have great taste, which I'd like to replicate.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Nov 13, 2016)

First post. Hope pic goes through


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Nov 13, 2016)

I bought 2, obtained 2 the hard way (inheritance), and received 2 as gifts. I also have my Grandpa's Bulova A11 Army Air Corp, but it is getting the mechanism worked on right now. 

Shown above: 
Omega Speedy Pro (3570.50)
Omega Seamaster Pro (2531.80.00)
Breitling Colt Ocean
Hamilton Eagle Day-Date 1973
Hamilton Khaki Automatic
Seiko 7N42-6C00
Bulova Millennia Tide Moon Phase


----------



## nmm19529 (Jun 27, 2016)

ThreeStrikes said:


> I bought 2, obtained 2 the hard way (inheritance), and received 2 as gifts. I also have my Grandpa's Bulova A11 Army Air Corp, but it is getting the mechanism worked on right now.
> 
> Shown above:
> Omega Speedy Pro (3570.50)
> ...


That super ocean is a great watch. I had one for a long time and just sold it but it was my daily wearer for years. Love that it was a bit less than 40MM.

How do you like the Hamilton Khaki?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Nov 13, 2016)

nmm19529 said:


> How do you like the Hamilton Khaki?


I wear the Hamilton Khaki is as my weekender when I am in very casual settings. I just changed it back to the brown strap it came with (for the fall) after wearing it on a variety of nato straps all summer . I think it really looks good on some of those and takes well to adding color without being obnoxious about it. I also point out that is noticeably lighter and thinner than my Breitling and my Omegas. My boys (I have 3) all like it, because I let them pick out the nato straps and let them wear it around.

The Breitling was my dad's every day watch. It's funny as it isn't exactly what I would have bought, but I cherish it more than any of the others... and I will always have it (along with my Grandpa's Hamilton Day-Date).


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

perhaps this picture belongs in the little league...


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985 (Oct 22, 2015)

Now it three


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Minus my Garmin and two of my wife's three watches. We picked up this box from the Fossil outlet mall store today. I can put ALL of my jewelry in here.


----------



## KS1144 (Jan 20, 2016)

All in the timing. said:


> I'm a blue collar worker (Emergency Dept. nurse) so it's took a lot of flips & hustle to get here.
> 
> But they mean all the more to me because of that.
> 
> ...


It's a well balanced lovely collection.


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Starting to think I have a thing for black faced divers...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Current collection minus the Seiko:


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

Left to right, top to bottom:
Seiko SKX007 on black leather
Precista (non-Timefactors) field watch, year unknown
Grandpa's busted Raymond Weil W1, needs service badly since he fell down a lot at the end
Seiko SND(something something)
70's Hamilton on Worn&Wound leather, got married in this one (though on a different strap)
Sterile GMT-Master II beater
Debaufre 39mm GMT
Omega Speedmaster 3572.50

I wear primarily the Debaufre, the Speedy, and the Seiko quartz chrono. The SKX comes out when I go hiking or diving, which is not all that often in the winter. The Precista is a great summer watch, but the non-quickset date is annoying.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Air, land and sea.


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I took a group shot for a SOTC update that I did recently.


----------



## bigdawgjrod (Feb 2, 2016)

There are three more outside of the box that I don't really wear.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

My current collection (from left to right):
1) Damasko DA46 
2) Rolex GMT Master IIc
3) Citizen Campanola Minute Repeater
4) Grand Seiko SBGT009
5) Casio G-Shock MTG GPS "Sunken Treasure"


----------



## diocletian (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

JanW said:


> My current collection (from left to right):
> 1) Damasko DA46
> 2) Rolex GMT Master IIc
> 3) Citizen Campanola Minute Repeater
> ...


Love the Casio and I bet it's the only one showing the correct time, to the second.

I have four G-Shocks and love that they all show EXACTLY the same time.


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

One year on from my initial post all still there and ticking over nicely, plus a splash of colour added in the form of Grand Seiko and Hulk.
Cheers


----------



## Arkotika (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's my humble collection. It used to be quite a big bigger (with a good bunch of vintage pieces) but even though I do miss some of my previous watches I'm very happy with with I have now. Somehow it has also had the effect that I appreciate the single pieces more.

- *Casio DW-5600* (nice to have a tank for the occasional wars)
- *Seiko SKX007* (nice to have a diver for when life gets deep)
- *GT&FQ Rider M002* (nice to have something Bauhaus to remind me of fundamental functionality and aesthetics)
- *Seiko SARB 035* (nice to have because it's a damn nice watch)
- *Seiko 5* (nice to have because I wore it the night my daughter was born)

Not pictured: bracelet for the SARB, Oyster bracelet for the 007, bracelet for the 5'er.


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

(I had forgotten about this thread, so needlessly started a redundant one. Deleting that and posting here.)









Row 1, left to right:
* Sea-Gull Skeleton
* Android (Chinese) Divemaster Enforcer Tourbillon
* Frederique Constant Worldtimer
* Jean Richard Aquascope Hokusai

Row 2:
* Seiko Premier Kinetic Drive Moonphase
* Magrette Regattare
* Omega Seamaster AquaTerra
* Watchuseek Forum Project Challenger Rattrapante
* Casio Edifice

Row 3:
* Hamilton Jazzmaster Traveler GMT
* Christopher Ward Kingfisher Diver
* Jaeger LeCoultre Master Control
* Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium
* Frederique Constant Persuasion Chronograph Quartz

Row 4:
* Ingersoll Bison No. 11
* Maurice LaCroix Pontos Decentrique GMT
* Nomos Zurich Blaugold
* Xeric Xeriscope Squared
* Retrowerk Piston Brass

Row 5:
* Ingersoll Cimmaron
* Oris Artix GT Chronograph
* Sinn Flieger Chronograph Copper
* Christopher Ward C20 Lido
* Casio G-Shock

Everyone has their own goals in collecting; my personal pleasure comes from having a watch for every conceivable occasion. So my collection ends up having some inexpensive and goofy watches, some sturdy and practical ones, and some more refined and elegant ones.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Some mind blowing collections everyone has!

We'll i'm a newer collector with only a couple years into it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

SOTC for a long, long time for me. . .


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

drhr said:


> SOTC for a long, long time for me. . .


Doesn't mean it's a bad thing 

Does the Invicta get any wrist time with 3 Subs and a BP in the collection?

I know the answer might be that it's the beater but once I saw the picture I had to ask!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

gerasimos33 said:


> Doesn't mean it's a bad thing
> 
> Does the Invicta get any wrist time with 3 Subs and a BP in the collection?
> 
> I know the answer might be that it's the beater but once I saw the picture I had to ask!


My thoughts exactly.

Maybe it's the "fake" sub he wears when he's in the bad part of town or traveling. Or maybe it was a gift or a very early non-wis purchase.

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is my very small collection as compared to most of the WIS here.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

What occasion do you where the retrowerk? I could never pull that off



symplectic said:


> (I had forgotten about this thread, so needlessly started a redundant one. Deleting that and posting here.)
> 
> View attachment 10237850
> 
> ...


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

My current collection, minus a Radiomir 572 arriving at the end of the week ;-)


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, 45 showing are their more?

Is there a inventory listing of those in excel


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Balanced collection


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

4star said:


> Wow, 45 showing are their more?
> 
> Is there a inventory listing of those in excel





4star said:


> Nice Balanced collection


Quotes my friend, quotes!


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

diocletian said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Geez, That's a price of a house in Texas


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

If you follow the WRU today thread Drhr wears the Invicta a lot. I a, guessing it's at least in the weekly
rotation.



gerasimos33 said:


> Doesn't mean it's a bad thing
> 
> Does the Invicta get any wrist time with 3 Subs and a BP in the collection?
> 
> I know the answer might be that it's the beater but once I saw the picture I had to ask!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This is my diver collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cvera (May 24, 2015)

The watches in my collection right now.

When working as en engineer I'll wear a Lacoste watch I've had since high school, or yard work I'll wear an invicta.


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

My state of the collection as it's been for the last 18 months or so. I've been trying to justify the purchase of a formal dress watch (perhaps a JLC MUT) but the suits collecting dust in my closet suggest otherwise.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

m00k said:


> I've been trying to justify the purchase of a formal dress watch (perhaps a JLC MUT) but the suits collecting dust in my closet suggest otherwise.


I think a more formal dress watch will help you justify knocking the dust off the suits. Nothing beats a suit for a nice night out.

:whistles innocently: (not trying to be an enabler at all, nope, no sir)


----------



## GuillaumeBRN (Nov 14, 2016)

m00k said:


> My state of the collection as it's been for the last 18 months or so. I've been trying to justify the purchase of a formal dress watch (perhaps a JLC MUT) but the suits collecting dust in my closet suggest otherwise.


My bank account is not liking you right now. I already have 4 watches on my wait list and now I have 5 : can you tell me about that beautiful Sinn ?

Envoyé de mon SHIELD Tablet K1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

Sinn 6100 Regulator. It would wear beautifully as a dress watch if it wasn't 45mm.....It's definitely the odd man out in my collection but there's something about it that I'm really attached to.


----------



## GuillaumeBRN (Nov 14, 2016)

m00k said:


> Sinn 6100 Regulator. It would wear beautifully as a dress watch if it wasn't 45mm.....It's definitely the odd man out in my collection but there's something about it that I'm really attached to.


Love the watch, love the company, love the style, very elegant but yet again not your average watch... Love it


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## rrpostal (May 22, 2016)

Just one more...


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> This is my diver collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is honestly one of the best all diver collections I've seen. Such a great mix of pieces, and each one of them is unique!

Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

omnix said:


> This is honestly one of the best all diver collections I've seen. Such a great mix of pieces, and each one of them is unique!
> 
> Sent from my watch using pure mechanical brilliance.


Hey thanks for the compliment! Went through a lot of different watches to get here but I'm finally satisfied. I also have a Tag Heuer 844 that's being serviced that isn't shown.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi 
My collection at the moment. 
Very happy with it, I just need to find a bigger watch box.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

gerasimos33 said:


> Doesn't mean it's a bad thing
> 
> Does the Invicta get any wrist time with 3 Subs and a BP in the collection?
> 
> I know the answer might be that it's the beater but once I saw the picture I had to ask!





SaoDavi said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Maybe it's the "fake" sub he wears when he's in the bad part of town or traveling. Or maybe it was a gift or a very early non-wis purchase.
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.


Thx guys, sorry for the late response. I bought the Invicta because I wanted to see what all the fuss was about, both +&-, that I had been reading about here. For less than a hundred bucks, I got what to me was a very decent time keeper that felt much more substantial in quality than the cost indicated so I kept it. It doesn't compare to my Rolex Subs of course but in fairness the Rolexi are not 70 times better than the Invicta Sub just build wise imo. It gets worn primarily on weekends when I'm out and about running errands, etc . . .


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

drhr said:


> Thx guys, sorry for the late response. I bought the Invicta because I wanted to see what all the fuss was about, both +&-, that I had been reading about here. *For less than a hundred bucks*, I got what to me was a very decent time keeper that felt much more substantial in quality than the cost indicated so I kept it. It doesn't compare to my Rolex Subs of course but in fairness the Rolexi are not 70 times better than the Invicta Sub just build wise imo. It gets worn primarily on weekends when I'm out and about running errands, etc . . .


Whaaaat? You got an amazing deal off of MSRP!


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

Man i would do anything to find one of those squale pan am's !!!



Malice 146 said:


> This is my diver collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is my, predominantly, divers collection!


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Wow it's amazing how many people love divers so much. It seems to be 90% of the watches posted.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Inspired by *DMCBanshee*


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

I like that you keep your watches outside.


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

Hardly a "collection", only 2 remaining after selling 4 watches this year..


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

It's getting kind of big! Think I might need to get rid of some


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Inspired by *DMCBanshee*


TOTALLY bad ass. The question I have is that the top isn't very deep and it's only two small drawers. What else is inside that bad boy.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

MJACLA09 said:


> I like that you keep your watches outside.


Hehehe had to stain it



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

CastorTroy3 said:


> TOTALLY bad ass. The question I have is that the top isn't very deep and it's only two small drawers. What else is inside that bad boy.


secret squirrel shyt





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

The collection post-Christmas. My father gave me my grandfather old Lip. The Helson is probably gonna go soon as I almost never wear it (uncomfortable on my small wrist). 
I should get a Tuna at the end of January so there's still one empty slot in the box.


----------



## mdaclarke (Jan 31, 2015)

MJACLA09 said:


> Wow it's amazing how many people love divers so much. It seems to be 90% of the watches posted.


I guess it is because people see them as being more robust and solid than other watches.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

mdaclarke said:


> I guess it is because people see them as being more robust and solid than other watches.


i would say it's because more people prefer the sportier look over the dress watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Gax said:


> i would say it's because more people prefer the sportier look over the dress watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just personal preference on sport watch for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

mdaclarke said:


> I guess it is because people see them as being more robust and solid than other watches.


True. Also people dress far less formally than they once did. So a diver is a good everyday watch when you dress casual to business casual.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

CabbageHead said:


> True. Also people dress far less formally than they once did. So a diver is a good everyday watch when you dress casual to business casual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


a watch like say, the explorer, can get away with more business to dress than a diver. i personally don't see divers as appropriate for business to dress wear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruotherha (Dec 26, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## ruotherha (Dec 26, 2016)

Wow!! :-o Watch goals!! You still have room for 6 more 



watchdaddy1 said:


> Inspired by *DMCBanshee*


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

ruotherha said:


> Wow!! :-o Watch goals!! You still have room for 6 more


nope it's completely full.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thomisking (Aug 2, 2016)

I just started collecting in October of this year.










Top row: Breitling Avenger II GMT on a custom Star Wars strap from Dustin at N80leather and a Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600m. Bottom row: 1st watch is a Fossil, Seiko SRP777 and the Steinhart NAV B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

My modest collection. The Movado is just a placeholder until I buy my next watch. I don't wear it, ever.
From Left: Casio G-Shock GW7900B1, Oris Classic Date, Breitling Superocean Heritage 46, Victorinox Alliance Chronograph, Movado Juro


----------



## symplectic (Jun 19, 2011)

To be honest not that often. Comic-Con? Vegas? A sufficiently open-minded party?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Inspired by *DMCBanshee*


AWESOME brother William 👍👍


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> AWESOME brother William ??


Thanks Brother Simon I showed my wife yours so she had one made for me. I guess I really like the 1 you posted. 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SwissGuy (Jan 14, 2013)

Modest but effective.

Top Row: Casio MQ-24 - Swatch c.1987 - Casio PAW-15007v (Protrek Triple Sensor Solar/Atomic) - Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time" - Seiko SNK805 
Bottom: c.1932 Bulova (Mech) - 1952 Tissot Bumper (Auto) - 1953 Longines 19a (Auto) - c.1965 Vostok Komandirskie (Mech)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks Brother Simon I showed my wife yours so she had one made for me. I guess I really like the 1 you posted.
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


You have a nice wife man!


----------



## 4star (Jun 23, 2009)

A little late to the post, but got my latest watch today and my new watch box for christmas.. I can never get good pics of the whole collection, even when I use a good camera and not my phone. Need lighting help


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

4star said:


> A little late to the post, but got my latest watch today and my new watch box for christmas.. I can never get good pics of the whole collection, even when I use a good camera and not my phone. Need lighting help


Nice collection!


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

4star said:


> A little late to the post, but got my latest watch today and my new watch box for christmas.. I can never get good pics of the whole collection, even when I use a good camera and not my phone. Need lighting help


Very nice indeed! I especially like the GO and IWC 

Yes lighting is key for photos...you can triangulate a few sources and use a homemade light tent made out of paper to help. Not a pro setup but does the job. Here are a few WUS links on the topic if you are interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=83882

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=5455142

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=5455142


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

A bit of a reshuffle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctimrun (Apr 20, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


OMG I just...well I guess I can't say what I just did or I'll get banned lol. Nice collection! Where did you get that case?


----------



## ctimrun (Apr 20, 2012)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
> 
> While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like you have a spot for one more. Quick, to the Sales Corner!


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

RDK said:


> Hardly a "collection", only 2 remaining after selling 4 watches this year..


Yeah those "only 2" are two fine watches though. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Please please no one point out I have a manual wind on the winder. I dont have a watch box and want all my watches in one place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ctimrun said:


> OMG I just...well I guess I can't say what I just did or I'll get banned lol. Nice collection! Where did you get that case?


Thanks buddy! I made this case with a old cabinet...


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Enviado desde mi Lenovo A6020l36 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zigmas (Oct 6, 2016)

Im just getting into watches. Here is my small collection. Its just a beggining I suppose.


----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow, that's a collection and a half. How do you decide what to wear each day? I'd be lost.


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Since then I added this



Patek Philippe - Annual Calendar - 5135G
Patek Philippe - Aquanaut - 5167a-001
Patek Philippe - Calatrava - 5196P
A Lange & Sohne - Datograph Flyback
Breguet - La Tradition
Breguet - Type XXI Transatlantique Flyback
Audemars Piguet - Royal Oak - 15300ST
Jaeger LeCoultre - Grande Reverso Ultra-Thin Duoface
Breitling - Navitimer 46 BO1
Breitling - Transocean Chronograph B01 Limited Edition
Rolex - Submariner No Date
Zenith - El Primero
Panerai - Luminor PAM 241
IWC - Portuguese Chronograph
Omega - Speedmaster (Sapphire Sandwich) 
Omega - Seamaster Aqua Terra
Omega - Seamaster Planet Ocean
Longines - Column Wheel Single Push-Piece Chronograph 180th Anniversary Ltd Edition
Longines - Master Retrograde Seconds
Tudor - Heritage Black Bay 79220R Leather
Meistersinger -Salthora Jumping Hour
Tag Heuer - Aquaracer Two Tone Quartz


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

I didn't know we were supposed to name them. Dang. 
Tasty set up.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

My updated collection.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk









....Almost forgot the Magrette


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's most of them, at least those in the rotation. Not pictured: orange monster and some vintage stuff I never wear.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

My 035 Tuna arrived today, and this is the collection so far..


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

This is my small collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

Beautiful collection. The one under the Monico is capivating. The zodiac is an interesting choice. Id like to know more about those two peices. Especially the Zodiac. What model is it? Thanks for sharing! 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

GETS said:


> Since then I added this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very impressive and fine choices, which ones gets the most wrist time?

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Very impressive and fine choices, which ones gets the most wrist time?
> 
> Mi5 pro rocks


The Rolex and Panerai in 2016.

The AP RO gets a fair amount of wrist time too.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

Just starting out, but each one fills a specific purpose for me. Started with the Blue Angels, and the latest is the Grand Complication.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

This is the collection at least for now. Datejust will be replaced by glashutte original senator sixties and Hamilton khaki will either be replaced by explorer 1 or oyster perpetual 39mm in blue soonish. 
The only other watch I can imagine leaving my collection is the deep blue at some point if I ever come across a nice quartz yellow diver.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellhound130 (Dec 31, 2016)

My small collection. Yes I am a citizen fan as you can tell.


----------



## Robbie Steadman (May 26, 2016)




----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

I had to break the rule and use two pics.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

We can't see them Karl. New pic please.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

My watches


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> We can't see them Karl. New pic please.


Hi MJA,

Here is it!









Cheers


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Might as well add my picture here for completeness as well:


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

Dirty dozen...


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

AndyGarton said:


> Might as well add my picture here for completeness as well:
> 
> View attachment 10468354


You just can't dislike that line up!


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)

Collection as of Jan 2017. Just got the Speedmaster.


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good looking stuff guys.


----------



## sidmvenk (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my regular rotation


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Working for Stowa or just a massive fan?


----------



## hidden830726 (Oct 23, 2013)

DoctorWolf said:


> Working for Stowa or just a massive fan?


Just a fan.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

hidden830726 said:


> Just a fan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dang. Was hoping to get a discount, "friends & family"-style.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I see what you did there.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

hidden830726 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice Nice Nice...

Mi5 pro rocks


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Part of my collection....1 row from left; Mortima C66, Sicura 400, Rolex 1016, Zodiac Seawolf and Helsa EB021. 2 row from left; Seiko SKA371, Mirexal 361, Monval 1071, Squale 1521 and Tudor 79220R


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

and with lume


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

smalleq said:


> and with lume


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


This is the coolest thing I've ever seen. I am awe struck.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Itubij said:


> View attachment 7529322
> 
> 
> View attachment 7529330
> ...


Nicely done!


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


That's just... so... awesome...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Inspired by *DMCBanshee*


Amazing!

Can't keep mine outside like that in Chicago 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's mine. After seeing the pictures in this thread, clearly, I need a cooler/ larger watch box 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

Just starting out, here is mine! There are some amazing collections in this post!!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

jsg1976 said:


> Here's mine. After seeing the pictures in this thread, clearly, I need a cooler/ larger watch box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice selection 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

jsg1976 said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Can't keep mine outside like that in Chicago
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my God that's frickn incredible too!


----------



## Hyun11 (Jan 20, 2017)

My small collection


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's my 7. The Zenith Moonphase just came in this morning.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

ryanmanyes said:


> Here's my 7. The Zenith Moonphase just came in this morning.
> 
> View attachment 10583778


I like your style...similar to mine...lots of sharp, simple dials...lots of leather. Pretty sweet group.

Edit: Based on the creases on your straps, you have a fairly small wrist. How does the Zenith chrono look? I love that watch but have hesitated due to the size.


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeonmalta (Oct 18, 2011)

easyP said:


> LOL love it. Great collection Nathaniel, I happen to really like the infamous diamond bezel Breitling. Have a Merry Christmas!
> 
> Oh, and my collection:


Great pic! I think we have the same taste. Which do you wear the most?


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Appreciate the compliments, you're very kind.

I do have small wrists, yes.... 6.75 inches, and as you can see, most of my watches are under 40mm in diameter.

The Zenith Pilot is large, especially for me. It wears similar to a Seiko SKX007. In general I do prefer smaller watches (36mm-39mm is my sweet spot) but I can make an exceptional for a nice pilot watch...IMO it's the equivalent of a normal sized person wearing an IWC Big Pilot which, let's face it, looks big on everyone lol

If you really are interested in this Zenith then I urge you to try and find one to try on. I got mine pre-owned for under £3500, and for that you get a very handsome pilot watch, from a manufacture with that famous integrated high beat chrono movement and a big date complication.....also, who doesn't like square-pushers lol

















mak1277 said:


> I like your style...similar to mine...lots of sharp, simple dials...lots of leather. Pretty sweet group.
> 
> Edit: Based on the creases on your straps, you have a fairly small wrist. How does the Zenith chrono look? I love that watch but have hesitated due to the size.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

The Datejust gets worn to work Monday through Friday and when I'm otherwise dressed up. The Speedy is for weekends when going out to eat or to a bar etc. The Tuna is worn when doing work around the apt and running errands in the neighborhood. When I travel I throw the Alpinist on the bracelet and take it along.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

What is the white dial chrono on the right?



mak1277 said:


> I like your style...similar to mine...lots of sharp, simple dials...lots of leather. Pretty sweet group.
> 
> Edit: Based on the creases on your straps, you have a fairly small wrist. How does the Zenith chrono look? I love that watch but have hesitated due to the size.


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Missing a few in the shop but this is it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Hello everyone! Just a quick one pic 2017 SOTC.









Top row, left to right:

1) Fortis B-42 Marinemaster
2) Fortis B-42 GMT white
3) Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts Chronograph Titanium
4) Sinn 857 UTC
5) Sinn U1

Second row, left to right:

1) Sinn 142 St Lemania 5100
2) Bell & Ross Type Aeronavale Sapphire Chronograph
3) Sinn 103 A Sa Panda dial
4) Breitling Skyland Avenger Code Yellow LE A13380
5) Breitling B-1 A68062

Third row, left to right:

1) Fortis Official Cosmonauts Chronograph
2) Vostok Komandirskie CCCP 1945-1985 
5) Vostok Amphibia Antimagnetic
3) Raketa dress watch
4) Raketa Big Zero

Bottom row, left to right:

1) Fortis Flieger 24H
2) Damasko DA36
5) Fortis B-42 Flieger Chronograph Black L.E.
3) Fortis Square UTC Swiss Airlines LE
4) Poljot Sturmanskie 3133

Cheers!


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

AndyGarton said:


> Might as well add my picture here for completeness as well:
> 
> View attachment 10468354


Wow! All high end, from all over the world!


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

ebtromba said:


> Wow! All high end, from all over the world!


Wowzers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillm3 (Jan 8, 2017)

oldskoolbiker said:


> Collection as of Jan 2017. Just got the Speedmaster.
> View attachment 10477018


Interesting Pasha!


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

My humble collection. I've been building it over the last 11 years swapping, buying, lusting, and drooling over random watches.

Top most row:
IWC Fliegeruhr Pilot Chronograph
Ebel Discovery 1911 Chronograph
Rolex Sea Dweller
Panerai Luminor PAM112
Panerai Luminor Submersible PAM024
IWC Re-cased pocket watch (vintage ca. 1950s)

2nd row:
Tudor Heritage Black Bay Bronze
Hamilton Khaki Navy
Seiko SRPA24 Turtle
Marathon GSAR
Ebel Classic Hexagon Dual Time
Longines Master Collection Chronograph

Bottom Drawer:
Skagen (gift I have no idea what the model is)
Seiko 6139-6009 (Vintage ca. 1969)
Ball Skindiver 
Skagen (another gift)
Seiko Kinetic
Hamilton Khaki Mechanical

Edit: I have an Omega Speedmaster Reduced inbound that's not pictured.

I have had an Omega in my collection since the early days and I sold off my Seamaster and feel kind of naked without one so I bought another.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrchan (Nov 3, 2013)

Only a humble collection but here it is









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

nrcooled said:


> My humble collection. I've been building it over the last 11 years swapping, buying, lusting, and drooling over random watches.
> 
> Top most row:
> IWC Fliegeruhr Pilot Chronograph
> ...


Awesome... I wouldn't describe it as humble!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Not really a collection at the moment, only being two, but Tudor Black Bay and (on current thoughts) Omega Seamaster SMPc or Breitling Colt/Superocean to come this year. Focusing in on my niche.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

This is the part of my collection that still has functioning lume









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## greasy8 (Dec 14, 2016)

This is a few months old, though, and missing a Deaumar Ensign and a Seiko Recraft.


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

From left to right:
Nelsonic. Late 70's Christmas present from my grandmother so it has special meaning for me. I had it packed away and came across it a few months ago. I knew I had never changed the battery, I was afraid it would be unusable because of leakage but lo and behold I took it into a repair shop, he opened it up, no damage from the old battery, he popped in a fresh battery and it came back to life. I also bought the leather strap from him, for some reason I have half of the original metal bracelet.
Hamilton pocket watch that was given to my grandfather in 1937 for winning an essay contest at school. Very nice engraving on the back side.
Borealis SeaFarer II. My first new watch in 25 years. Love the quality, love the design. Don't love the 44mm or the weight.
Casio. I bought this beater to wear in the shop. I do woodworking.
Rolex Fat Lady 16760. Present I bought myself for quitting smoking last year. Awesome watch. 
Borealis Bull Shark. My newest, just received last week. Really liking this one. 42mm, not as heavy or thick as my SeaFarer II. Much more wearable, in my opinion.

This is it, so far.


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

Top row:
Seiko SKA371 Kinetic Diver
Seiko SKX173 Diver
Bulova 96A102 Hack
Bulova 96B128 Claremont Precisionist
Seiko SNN241 Chronograph
G Shock GW7900B-1 Atomic Solar

Bottom row:
Rolex Tudor Prince, 10k GF, auto, 1952
Sea-Gull M186S.
Rolex DateJust 16200
Omega Seamaster, Bumper, 1950

Outlier: 
Rolex Submariner 114060

(Not pictured: several watches that I keep for sentimental reasons but haven't worn in years.)


----------



## Galenbaby (Mar 31, 2016)

greasy8 said:


> View attachment 10620122
> 
> 
> This is a few months old, though, and missing a Deaumar Ensign and a Seiko Recraft.


Dig the Seiko/citizens

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Another one in, so I thought I would add another photo. I will be hard pressed to thin these down, I really love them all.


----------



## buckles (Sep 18, 2016)

That's an amazing collection, worth appreciating. Seems like u reserved a place for Patek Phillippe, don't fail to share if she arrive.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

catlike said:


> View attachment 10670858


Very diverse collection. I have to give it a B- because none of them are set to the same time. A solid 1.5 point deduction.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

MJACLA09 said:


> Very diverse collection. I have to give it a B- because none of them are set to the same time. A solid 1.5 point deduction.


I will accept the judge's decision but I must point out that 3 of them are set to the same time :-d


----------



## MJACLA09 (Nov 11, 2015)

catlike said:


> I will accept the judge's decision but I must point out that 3 of them are set to the same time :-d


One at 18 seconds past, one at 28 seconds and one at 35 seconds past 12 does not an exact time make.


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

Citizen, Seiko, and EHF.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

MJACLA09 said:


> One at 18 seconds past, one at 28 seconds and one at 35 seconds past 12 does not an exact time make.


 Tough crowd !!! I KNEW I wasn't a WIS yet !!!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

I WAS WAITING FOR A _LUME _ SHOT !! NICE JOB !!  


Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 10457218


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

smalleq said:


> and with lume


 _LQQKS LIKE ABOUT AN HOUR AND 10 mins TO SET_ _AND GET THE LUME SHOT ....NICE JOB !!_


----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

^*Time In*, your avatar and the *Comic Sans ALL CAPS replies* go perfectly together


----------



## BurtReynolds (Jan 24, 2016)

Updated group shot. 2 pics not 1, sorry I'll disqualify myself


----------



## GNP1979 (Apr 15, 2015)

Not the best of photos but here it is:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SEIKO SRP775 - OMEGA Speedmaster - STOWA Prodiver - BOREALIS Estoril 300 - SEIKO SKX009J
ARCHIMEDE DeckWatch - OMEGA SMP300 2531.80 - SEIKO SRP777 - CITIZEN NY0040

Not sure where to go; - maybe just stay where I am.

All of my current are keepers. Just sold my OMEGA Dynamic Chrono, 'cause it was too small for my 7.2inch-wrist.

Thinking of adding another dive-watch with "simple" oyster-bracelet. Tried CERTINA DS Action Diver (great watch, but not sure...quiet "steril"), considering ORIS Sixty-Five 40mm (maybe too small?), LIMES Endurance II (like it from pics, but no oyster-bracelet)... just "first-world-problems"...

Anyway, have a nice Sunday.

a to the k

edit: sorry for the pic, guys.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

BurtReynolds said:


> Updated group shot. 2 pics not 1, sorry I'll disqualify myself
> View attachment 10676834
> View attachment 10676842


Beautiful collection!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotId said:


> Current collection minus the Seiko:
> 
> View attachment 10173354


The above pic was posted about 6 weeks ago, the Daytona was flipped for the VC which in turn is about to be flipped too. Also added a 2nd JLC (didn't see that coming!) Sorry about the rotated pic!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Spending quality time with each piece today


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Holiday part of my collection.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cool_blue_dog (Aug 14, 2016)

My moderate collection. I have a new passion for Solars!! My older ones in the drawer!! Lots of Citizens and Seikos !! The one on the table is my daily wearer.


----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)

Updated photo of my collection, now including my old Fossil Blue and a Citizen given to me by my father.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sinn 556 is my new addition. It's a beauty, I understand the popularity! Making me re-think my planned 5 watch collection.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My collection 
Top row divers
Bottom row diver/pilots/quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> View attachment 10781450
> 
> 
> Sinn 556 is my new addition. It's a beauty, I understand the popularity! Making me re-think my planned 5 watch collection.


Nice trio.

Is that an SKX007 or 013?

I'm waiting for my brand new 556i to be delivered. Ordered 3 weeks ago and still got a potential week to wait. It's painful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Nice trio.
> 
> Is that an SKX007 or 013?
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. It's a 007. You won't be disappointed when the 556 arrives. I'm enjoying the smaller size.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> Thank you, sir. It's a 007. You won't be disappointed when the 556 arrives. I'm enjoying the smaller size.


Glad to hear it. I've made the transition to smaller pieces over the last few years and offloaded the big boys of my collection. I now know what suits me, took me long enough to realise 

Had a long flirt with the 556 before I finally asked her out. Just need her to turn up now, I'm getting impatient 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Glad to hear it. I've made the transition to smaller pieces over the last few years and offloaded the big boys of my collection. I now know what suits me, took me long enough to realise
> 
> Had a long flirt with the 556 before I finally asked her out. Just need her to turn up now, I'm getting impatient
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would love to see a pic when it arrives 

Here's mine on wrist:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> Would love to see a pic when it arrives
> 
> Here's mine on wrist:
> 
> View attachment 10791922


That looks the bollocks!

What size is your wrist?

I see you're in Blighty, where did you order from if you don't mind me asking?

I can't wait till this beauty arrives.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> That looks the bollocks!
> 
> What size is your wrist?
> 
> ...


It is somewhere between 6.75 and 7 but pretty flat. It looks and wears a little smaller than that pic in real life, spot on for the style of watch.

I actually picked it up on eBay used for a bargain, only a few months old and barely worn. Ticking at +4.5 per day. 

I was looking new on jura and iguanasell before I found it on eBay.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> It is somewhere between 6.75 and 7 but pretty flat. It looks and wears a little smaller than that pic in real life, spot on for the style of watch.
> 
> I actually picked it up on eBay used for a bargain, only a few months old and barely worn. Ticking at +4.5 per day.
> 
> I was looking new on jura and iguanasell before I found it on eBay.


Looks really good. I'm hoping it'll be a good fit for my 6.5" flat wrist. Most of my other favourites are under 39mm and they look fine.

You're lucky you found a nice used example. I've been looking on eBay daily for months, a few popped up here and there but I didn't have any joy.

Sod's law a lovely one appeared on eBay a couple of weeks after I ordered from Jura. I think the auction ends tomorrow, will be interesting to see what it sells for.

I should have bit the bullet on this a couple of years ago before the price increase. A lesson learned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks really good. I'm hoping it'll be a good fit for my 6.5" flat wrist. Most of my other favourites are under 39mm and they look fine.
> 
> You're lucky you found a nice used example. I've been looking on eBay daily for months, a few popped up here and there but I didn't have any joy.
> 
> ...


I think I know which one in auction... I paid less than its current bid price... Still, you know what you're getting with a new one. It will look perfect on your wrist.


----------



## jango602 (Dec 5, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

only have been collecting for 2 1/2yrs now. Starting to take shape. Got a ways to go yet.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Been on quite a consolidation binge myself...I've sold about 5 watches in the last month.

Out of what's left, I feel really good about 6 of them. The 7th, being the Mido, that I might sell. I like to picture my collection without a certain watch to see if I like "the look" of things.









_*Here's without the Mido...*_









If I were to rank my collection as of today, it would be:

1.)Ball Fireman Racer
2.)Chr. WARD C60
3.)Sinn 556i
4.)Seiko SARW013
5.)Steinhart OVR
6.)Hamilton Navy Pioneer
7.)Mido Multifort

I think most people would suggest parting with the Steinhart next, but I'm not sure I ever will. The color it brings and classic Submariner design adds so much. It's also the designated beater watch.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> Been on quite a consolidation binge myself...I've sold about 5 watches in the last month.
> 
> Out of what's left, I feel really good about 6 of them. The 7th, being the Mido, that I might sell. I like to picture my collection without a certain watch to see if I like "the look" of things.
> 
> ...


Tricky. I think I would do the same. The Ball probably covers similar ground to the Mido.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Stockegsix said:


>


Love this, simple lines and beauty!


----------



## J9293 (Apr 18, 2012)

My humble collection! This watch hobby is dangerous...


----------



## GuillaumeBRN (Nov 14, 2016)

Started in 2009, I still have A LOT of watches on my wish list ! 😇


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

This might be off topic but does it bother anyone else when the watches aren't perfectly lined up in the watch box or is it just me? I'm not criticizing, my motto is to each their own but man that drives me crazy. Lol. 

Awesome collections everyone! When I check out this thread I add another watch to my wish list. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Level.5x said:


> Been on quite a consolidation binge myself...I've sold about 5 watches in the last month.
> 
> Out of what's left, I feel really good about 6 of them. The 7th, being the Mido, that I might sell. I like to picture my collection without a certain watch to see if I like "the look" of things.
> 
> ...


Interesting point you bring up. Ranking my collection and why. I've never really thought about it but I think it would go along way in helping me determine what stays and what goes.

I'm sure if I search there will be a thread on it

I do feel it's like ranking my kids though.

Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

(top, middle left to right, bottom)
- Santos de Cartier
- Doxa SUB 1200T
- Omega Speedmaster Professional
- Panerai Zero
- Rolex Datejust Turn-o-graph
- Joerg Schauer Kleine Schauer

I've pretty much got every situation covered from dress watches to sport watches.
Still, I'd like someday to get back to when I was satisfied with a two-watch collection.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

nrcooled said:


> Interesting point you bring up. Ranking my collection and why. I've never really thought about it but I think it would go along way in helping me determine what stays and what goes.
> 
> I'm sure if I search there will be a thread on it
> 
> ...


It's quite easy if you keep a log of which watches you wear everyday.  It helps back up what you *feel* are your favorite watches with facts. It also helps you balance your rotational wears. Once I let a watch consciously slide behind in total wears, then I know it's time to let go of it. If I still like a watch but notice I haven't worn it in a while, I'll make a concerted effort to wear it a few more times, that's all.

In general though, it definitely entices you to consolidate. When you're only wearing 1 of your favorite watches maybe 3-4times/month, it's a little eye-opening.


----------



## mxdla (Nov 19, 2016)

Front row:
-Tudor North Flag
-Vintage 1970's Tudor Prince Oysterdate
-Vintage 1980's Breitling Aerospace
-Breitling Colt Chronometer Automatic

Back Row:
-Tag Heuer Formula 1 Chronograph
-WatchesByNick Seiko 5 Mod
-Orion Watches Orion: 1 Limited Edition
-Claude Bernard gold plated quartz dress watch
-Invicta Submariner Homage


----------



## jeiarneec (May 16, 2016)

Not much here but here's what I have 
Invicta pro diver submariner homage
Invicta pro diver gmt2 homahe
Omega Seamaster Quartz
Bulova Chronograph 
Seiko Skx007 
Invicta pro diver 
Luminox color mark 3050
Hamilton Spirit of Liberty 
Michael Kors 
Skagen.. Kenneth Cole and a Few casios

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

My collection of mostly affordables after about 3 years. I have reached the point where I still want more but realised that I have too many already. Latest additions are the Tuna and the Marathon. Both within the last 2 weeks, which is unfortunate.


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> My collection of mostly affordables after about 3 years. I have reached the point where I still want more but realised that I have too many already. Latest additions are the Tuna and the Marathon. Both within the last 2 weeks, which is unfortunate.
> View attachment 10833546


Really like the Autodromo! Nice choice!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My small G Shock collection. I have other non G Shock watches but the consolidated picture of the whole collection would have to wait.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

This is my small, but proud collection. I have not purchased a new one in about five years, but just ordered a Weiss Standard Issue Field watch.


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

Here we are... not sure there is much cohesiveness, but my acquisitions have slowed for sure.

Hmm, noticing there is a spare slot in the watch box.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

SOME CHANGES RECENTLY.


----------



## trident1970 (Jun 1, 2016)

What number is that Panerai?



GuillaumeBRN said:


> Started in 2009, I still have A LOT of watches on my wish list ! 


----------



## GuillaumeBRN (Nov 14, 2016)

trident1970 said:


> What number is that Panerai?


That's a PAM111 - a keeper I'll never regret


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Still needs some tweaking but this is where it stands today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Some beautiful pieces in this thread!


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Guess what my favorite color is??















The blue section of my small collection..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

I think you have two favourite colours! Nice collection. Favourite movie "Goldfinger". Favourite song Blue Bayou.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

To get them all in one shot, the camera would have to be on the ISS.


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

This is the first time I've ever taken a picture of my collection.
Yes I'm a Victorinox fan!
And there's about a dozen that aren't included, mostly because I want to sell them and have them in the original packages.
And I need to have 100 posts before I can post in the Sales forum.
But this is my current collection that wear pretty regularly.


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> To get them all in one shot, the camera would have to be on the ISS.


I think an attempt is warranted 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## jzzdc (Jun 5, 2010)

Beautiful, just beautiful... full of envy!


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## the.hatter (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm definitely at my highest collection replacement cost, but given some thought I also believe I've never been happier with the state of my collection.

Best quick pic I could manage with camera, lighting, etc.:









Divers - Seiko SKX, Oris 65, Tudor Black Bay

Pilot - Breitling Avenger II GMT, Stowa flieger

Dress - Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase (39mm)

Sport chronograph - Tag Heuer Formula 1 (hope to add an Omega Speedy Pro in a few years)

Beater - G-Shock Rangeman

Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

erebus said:


> View attachment 10952986


Love the Milgauss. Probably my next purchase. Cheers!!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

EA-Sport said:


> Guess what my favorite color is??
> View attachment 10932170
> 
> View attachment 10932202
> ...


Rose gold? Haha. Nice divers! My collection is 90% diver as well


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Excellent collections!


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

RangerUp said:


> View attachment 10975394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Dig the Cartier ronde! What model is that?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> Still needs some tweaking but this is where it stands today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me like the Mark IV

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eresaru (Feb 17, 2017)

RangerUp said:


> View attachment 10975394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Nice!
Which one is the bottom left? The unusual configuration one.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

eresaru said:


> Nice!
> Which one is the bottom left? The unusual configuration one.


Hi. Thank you. It's an Urwerk 103.05

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

andybcrx said:


> Dig the Cartier ronde! What model is that?


Hi, thank you. It's a Ronde Louis from the Collection Privée Cartier Paris (CPCP)

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Me like the Mark IV
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it too and it's never leaving my collection!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mousekar75 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> To get them all in one shot, the camera would have to be on the ISS.


Please do try for us 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigmas (Oct 6, 2016)

My collection: Gshock,Hamilton,Swatch,Omega,Tissot


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

Ray916MN said:


> Watch cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't think you have enough watches yet.


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

cadomniel said:


> my collection last Saturday.
> Oris Aquis and Railmaster are sold
> 4 others are for sale
> I am trying to get down to two rolexes, Damasko, and Stowa Antea, and G Shock.


 looks like you're gonna need a bigger box.


----------



## MichaelNorth (Dec 27, 2016)

mechanik said:


> View attachment 9320850
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial
> ...


 Stunning collection. Well done.


----------



## Soundchasr (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

They're not all set but here it is. In clockwise order: Damasko DB4, Bulova Precisionist, Seiko Turtle blue lagoon, Damasko DA46, Sinn 103 a sa b, Casio G shock. 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe Chrono, Speedmaster Pro, JLC Grand Reveil Perpetual, VC Overseas Chrono, Panerai 233 dot dial, IWC 7 Days

Rolex Datejust, Rolex Seadweller with Yachtmaster red seconds, Breguet (pre Swatch) Type XX, Cartier Pasha Chrono LC150


----------



## calvincc (Jan 15, 2012)

love the thread!


----------



## Phillm3 (Jan 8, 2017)

Loveeeee that Pasha Chrono


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

islands62 said:


> View attachment 11124346
> 
> Blancpain Bathyscaphe Chrono, Speedmaster Pro, JLC Grand Reveil Perpetual, VC Overseas Chrono, Panerai 233 dot dial, IWC 7 Days
> 
> Rolex Datejust, Rolex Seadweller with Yachtmaster red seconds, Breguet (pre Swatch) Type XX, Cartier Pasha Chrono LC150


Big fan of the Bréguet
Awesome collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

As of last weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

RangerUp said:


> View attachment 10975394
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Totally love the wondering hours. That's COOL. In capital letters because its that cool.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Here are some

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are most of mine. I'm really trying to downsize, but it isn't going well...

My favorites are the Bucherer Chronograde, Perrelet 5-minute Repeater, Tudor Advisor, Glashutte PanomaticReserve, Tag Heuer Aquaracer Calibre 45, JeanRichard carbon fiber chronograph, and Tissot Squelette.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

My little collection...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Challenger (Oct 7, 2010)

Now she KNOWS you're crazy...:roll:


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Three's the magic number for me. In time, I might swap out the BB36 for a reverso.

The BB36 is my all rounder, but the 1969/reverso would do Monday/Friday, and the mkii/1969 the weekends. All rounder then becomes redundant.

Will enjoy it between now and then though 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Well, here's mine








Still in college so it's affordables for me 

Vostok Amphibia
Seiko 5
Citizen eco-drive
Invicta sub
Orient bambino Gen 2
Seiko SKX007


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

As of this moment in time:


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Here is my good stuff. Heuer Autavia 02 incoming. The Straton probably makes way. The Turtle has also rendered the SKX obsolete. But I like the mix nonetheless and the Vulcain on the orange NATO is spectacular.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

ryanmanyes said:


> As of this moment in time:


I like this collection a lot! Well rounded and ticks all the style boxes in my mind. Only one that seems like an outlier is that Seiko...so many diver/beater options out there...any that you fancy?

A blue Pelagos would look good, I think!


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

Level.5x said:


> I like this collection a lot! Well rounded and ticks all the style boxes in my mind. Only one that seems like an outlier is that Seiko...so many diver/beater options out there...any that you fancy?
> 
> A blue Pelagos would look good, I think!


Agree. But I (and Robert Redford) disagree about the Seiko being an outlier. Gotta have a Japanese watch in the collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

steinbeck said:


> Agree. But I (and Robert Redford) disagree about the Seiko being an outlier. Gotta have a Japanese watch in the collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, Ill concede most collections should have a Seiko(mine does), but for some reason im not big on Seiko divers. Theres so much goodness here, its hard for the Seiko PADI to measure up!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's mine as of last year. Needs updating once I get a new box.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Everyone needs a sub £200 big ugly watch in their collection imo lol



steinbeck said:


> Agree. But I (and Robert Redford) disagree about the Seiko being an outlier. Gotta have a Japanese watch in the collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfwatch (Jan 1, 2017)

This one's easy. The longines is my wife's and I have a Hamilton khaki field at work I wear as a beater. As I'm still young I'm reserving some of the expensive heritage timepieces for bigger milestones in the future. Each watch has a story to go with it. Keeps me away from impulse buys this way









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Updated SOTC photo with the newest addition (perhaps, last?) to the family, the IWC 3714-45.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

An update with a new watch and them all together and in a brand new Wolf Designs watch box.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Orange_GT3 said:


> An update with a new watch and them all together and in a brand new Wold Designs watch box.
> 
> View attachment 11430114


Always liked the tag slr LE you got there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Always liked the tag slr LE you got there


Thanks. It's one of my favourites.


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

devlred said:


> View attachment 11469274


Fancy your taste in watches. You've quite an excellent collection there.


----------



## pukka (Feb 28, 2015)

devlred said:


> View attachment 11469274


what more do you need. done.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

My humble collection.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Updated SOTC photo with the newest addition (perhaps, last?) to the family, the IWC 3714-45.
> 
> View attachment 11372650


Now we're talking. Very nice, balanced, collection with some classics in there.

The FOIS is my next watch


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Berty234 said:


> Now we're talking. Very nice, balanced, collection with some classics in there.
> 
> The FOIS is my next watch


Thanks! Definitely feeling content and I'm struggling to find what I want next.

You'll enjoy the FOIS. It satisfies the thirst for a Speedy Pro, but with enough of a twist to make it different.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Thanks! Definitely feeling content and I'm struggling to find what I want next.
> 
> You'll enjoy the FOIS. It satisfies the thirst for a Speedy Pro, but with enough of a twist to make it different.


I like the fact it is dressier with those awesome hands. Not sure I could improve your collection. Stick?


----------



## TheSanDiegan (Jul 8, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> I'm just showed your reply and my wife only make a small pfft....


The only time my wife makes a "small pfft" sound is when she gets an upset stomach after she discovers my most recent undisclosed watch purchase.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Current SOTC:









Some affordables in flux....









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Berty234 said:


> I like the fact it is dressier with those awesome hands. Not sure I could improve your collection. Stick?


The hands are great. Definitely classes it up so it's not as tool watch like.

Yeah, I think the collection will stay for some time...famous last words.


----------



## Voodoo13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice! 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

I love the Tudor BB Dark! Can we see some more pics, please?



Buchmann69 said:


> Current SOTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My little collection (for now)...The 2 Citizens, I've had for many years and seldom see any wrist time. The sub and speedy were recent purchases and will never leave. The Seamaster will be saying "bye-bye" soon to make room for a GMT. A vintage Seikomatic Weekdater is inbound to serve as the dress watch. A couple of G-Shocks are roaming around somewhere.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

fishoop said:


> I love the Tudor BB Dark! Can we see some more pics, please?


Thanks 
Here you go:



























More on my IG account...

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My collection at the moment.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Nice hardware! Have you cons considered branching out a little bit? Maybe get a Seiko or two?


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

*Lets See Your ColI lection in ONE Picture!*



IAmScott said:


> Nice hardware! Have you cons considered branching out a little bit? Maybe get a Seiko or two?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using
> Tapatalk


Yes, I need to buy some more Seikos. 
12 is not enough! ;-)


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

I am trying my best to fit them in one photo!


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Modest collection in my cigar box.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

I finally got a box for my collection. Only problem is I had to get one big enough so I could fit my wife's collection in it too. Top row is mine - the gap at the end of the line-up is the spot for my Seadweller (that I still have to buy). I may decide to retire the Casio and fit a Speedmaster in that spot - or just buy a bigger box!

Had to edit a few times to get the best of the crappy pictures I took with the iPad.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Fridaysniper said:


> I finally got a box for my collection. Only problem is I had to get one big enough so I could fit my wife's collection in it too. Top row is mine - the gap at the end of the line-up is the spot for my Seadweller (that I still have to buy). I may decide to retire the Casio and fit a Speedmaster in that spot - or just buy a bigger box!
> 
> Had to edit a few times to get the best of the crappy pictures I took with the iPad.


How come you want to get a Seadweller when you look to have a no date Sub as well? ...and a Steinhart OVM to boot!

Theres got to be something else in this wide world of watches that gets your juices going, no?


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Mine is a small collection but each one has a story to me









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> How come you want to get a Seadweller when you look to have a no date Sub as well? ...and a Steinhart OVM to boot!
> 
> Theres got to be something else in this wide world of watches that gets your juices going, no?


I'm afraid I have a type....black dial, no date, dive watches get me all worked up. I have lusted after a Seadweller for years and years. And then when I had the cash to get one I foolishly spent it on learning to fly. Now I'm trying to save up for a SD4000 again but struggle mightily against getting a Speedmaster (it would fit so well in the box next to the Seamaster). Also, if I give in to my baser self I could have the Speedy next weekend.

Oh, this hobby is a cruel mistress!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Fridaysniper said:


> I'm afraid I have a type....black dial, no date, dive watches get me all worked up. I have lusted after a Seadweller for years and years. And then when I had the cash to get one I foolishly spent it on learning to fly. Now I'm trying to save up for a SD4000 again but struggle mightily against getting a Speedmaster (it would fit so well in the box next to the Seamaster). Also, if I give in to my baser self I could have the Speedy next weekend.
> 
> Oh, this hobby is a cruel mistress!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fair enough! I'd go with the Speedy though if it was me. I also personally like the Sub you have now over the larger Sea-dweller. Good luck!


----------



## donpaganistis (Feb 15, 2014)

Mini Collection:


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Latest update. I need another box...









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Level.5x said:


> Fair enough! I'd go with the Speedy though if it was me. I also personally like the Sub you have now over the larger Sea-dweller. Good luck!


Last night I ran across a mint condition second hand Planet Ocean like the Mrs always wanted. Cheaper than the Speedy too. Should arrive by next weekend. I'll be sure to post some pics once it's here.

Guess I'll have to start saving for the SD again...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Thats a great collection!



DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> Thats a great collection!


Thanks my friend!

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Current collection:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillycheez (Mar 4, 2011)

I couldn't imagine how long it takes for some of you to pick a watch in the morning 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Where did that Davosa sneak in from ?? ;-) Lovely Omega trio !



carfanatic991 said:


> Current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow that's impressive!!



easyP said:


> Stunned. That's totally awesome.


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome collection!! You also clearly like leather straps...

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

omnix said:


> Awesome collection!! You also clearly like leather straps...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Thanks! I live for leather straps.


----------



## award135 (Mar 1, 2013)

Beautiful collection!! Congrats


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Simple, simple, simple. Down to 4 JDM Seiko's. Two lightly modded divers (sapphire and coin edge bezels) and two SARBs.


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is my small watch collection. still haven't figured out what my 8th would be.... how about blue Z milgauss ?


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

My collection is finally static enough that I feel comfortable posting it as a whole. This week anyway.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Here you go.

AP 14802 Jumbo Jubilee, Rolex Cellini Prince, JLC Geophysic 1958, JLC Reverso Duo Bleu, Omega CK2998, Omega SM300MC Spectre, FC Openheart Moon, Breitling Superocean.

The FC and Breitling were gifts from my wife and parents. Sentimentals.

Not pictured: the Omega Speedmaster FOIS that I currently have for sale.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shazam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not the best picture someday I will get better at this









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

rahwana said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AS Resonance!! Fantastic, that's the first time I've come across anyone who actually owns one. Many congrats, and any chance of some additional pics/your thoughts on it? Cheers and all the best


----------



## rahwana (Jul 7, 2016)

Uhrmensch said:


> AS Resonance!! Fantastic, that's the first time I've come across anyone who actually owns one. Many congrats, and any chance of some additional pics/your thoughts on it? Cheers and all the best


Thanks! Got it early this month after placing an order for it in December. Didn't want the gold version, so I asked for the steel. Amazing watch! Very happy with it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

Current collection: 
It's a daily struggle my friend.. I tell you. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

beeman101 said:


> Where did that Davosa sneak in from ?? ;-) Lovely Omega trio !


At one point I thought my next watch was going to be the yatchmaster(got the davosa to test the water) but it's looking more to the gmt master ii these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here ya go


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Debating which watch should fill spot # 10. Got divers with black, yellow, orange, and blue dials, some Casio beaters and some good daily options but thinking about adding something a little extra special - but what?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 11597970
> 
> 
> Debating which watch should fill spot # 10. Got divers with black, yellow, orange, and blue dials, some Casio beaters and some good daily options but thinking about adding something a little extra special - but what?


That last slot is begging for an Orient Star GMT. In blue.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> That last slot is begging for an Orient Star GMT. In blue.


Funny you say that - I've been eyeing OS watches for a long time. Quality for money is an important feature for me and OS seem to have that in spades.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

jkpa said:


> Funny you say that - I've been eyeing OS watches for a long time. Quality for money is an important feature for me and OS seem to have that in spades.


They are awesome, right? It'd give you the Japanese trifecta, a blue sports watch to go with the white Hamilton and black Citizen, and a GMT to boot. Looks pretty special, also.
Good luck!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> They are awesome, right? It'd give you the Japanese trifecta, a blue sports watch to go with the white Hamilton and black Citizen, and a GMT to boot. Looks pretty special, also.
> Good luck!


Thanks. You're right - it would cover a lot of ground for me. Agreed also on the Japanese angle. Even Casio in the mix for the quartet. I like Japanese watches it seems


----------



## Uhrmensch (Apr 28, 2015)

rahwana said:


> Thanks! Got it early this month after placing an order for it in December. Didn't want the gold version, so I asked for the steel. Amazing watch! Very happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant, what an inspired addition to a stellar collection - I imagine it is quite a mesmerizing piece in real life as well, beyond what can be captured in pics. Thanks for sharing, and wear it (and the others) in the best of health. Love the Portugieser AC TFF as well btw, killer colour combo. Cheers


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Box One
1973 Speedmaster Professional MarkIV and 1969 Speedmaster Professional MarK II 

1930 Grandpa's Omega and 1896 Great Grandpa's Longines

1964 Omega 30t2

1951 Grandpa's Seamaster and 1969 Omega Dynamic

1973 Speedmaster 125 and 1951 JLC Powermatic

1949 JLC


Box2

1975 El primeros and 1968 Aquastar Benthos

1967 Longines Ultrachron and 1950's handwound lip

1940's Radouga and a modern swatch automatic

1951 T Garnier (AS Based watch) and 1930 Anonymous Pocket Chronometer


Watches that were not photographied in the boxes 1966 Omega Semaster Cosmic, 1971 Eterna Matic 1000, 1967 Tissot Visodate, 1957 Grandpa'sOmega Seamaster and 1966 Revue Thommen Chrono


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

not including the one for sale:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

georges zaslavsky said:


> 1964 Omega 30t2


Looks a lot like my dad's!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

BarracksSi said:


> Looks a lot like my dad's!


Great watch but your dad's watch is a 1966 model because of the t-swiss made-t dial, t meaning tritium lume which was introduced in 1966


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Great watch but your dad's watch is a 1966 model because of the t-swiss made-t dial, t meaning tritium lume which was introduced in 1966


It looks even LESS like my dad's today, because when I saw it earlier, my Mac's "Night Shift" mode had kicked in and made your Omega look yellowish.


----------



## DJRikki (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

Here is my growing collection.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Worksjo said:


> Here is my growing collection.


Sweet collection but not too much into white or blue dial, it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradfordcharles (Jul 24, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Sweet collection but not too much into white or blue dial, it seems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some of us have the opposite problem... My black dial collection is shrinking by the 'one in, one out' rule, getting replaced by a lot of white and blue.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

bradfordcharles said:


> Some of us have the opposite problem... My black dial collection is shrinking by the 'one in, one out' rule, getting replaced by a lot of white and blue.


Yes I have run into that problem before but now I follow strict rules otherwise it gets too complicated, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mand2240 (Apr 20, 2017)

freshprincechiro said:


> Here is my small watch collection. still haven't figured out what my 8th would be.... how about blue Z milgauss ?


What ref # is that Speedmaster if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My diver collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Have a few quartz but these are the main protagonists. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Current rotation including the just arrived Oris Sixty Five









FINAL spot saved for the Zenith El Primero coming soon! 

EDIT: Took some better pics outside:


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

No prices for guessing my favourite brand 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manser46 (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is one half of my collection, the other half is on the other side of the closet.


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I've just stuck to one of each decade of my life 50's 60's 70's 80's and 90's a small humble collection but they all mean something to me just now need 00's and 10's









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

The core of the collection:


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Making a few moves, but here it is for now.


----------



## Nosalt (Mar 26, 2017)

My eccentric collection. Swiss, Japanese, and semi-American


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

Not the best pic, but here it is anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

manser46 said:


> Here is one half of my collection, the other half is on the other side of the closet.[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11662394&d=1493432778"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a impressive collection. A great way to display them.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

41Mets said:


> not including the one for sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to do a double-take...that Bulova looks see-thru. Cool!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> I had to do a double-take...that Bulova looks see-thru. Cool!


like the middle is the same as the couch!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This is my modest little collection for now (except for the Riseman that I forgot to include and an old Citizen that's out getting repaired). The Seamaster is currently on the chopping block and will be sold soon. You guys have some fantastic watches on here!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally threw the collection on the bed to see where I stand...



















Drowning in NATOs:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord David (May 2, 2017)

Here's my current collection!









What we currently have are the following:

Vostok Amphibia
Poljot R7 Moscow Classic Chronograph
Breitling ColtOcean
Vostok Europe GAZ-14 Limousine Chronograph
Omega Seamaster Professional
Omega Speedmaster Automatic 3513
Hamilton Ventura Automatic
Tudor Monarch
Longines Opposition
Casio Calculator Watch Reissue
Tudor Prince Date
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date 1550
Jaeger-LeCoultre LeCoultre branded Futurematic 497
Jaeger-LeCoultre LeCoultre branded Galaxy "Mystery Dial"
Melbourne Watch Company "Flinders"
Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Manufacture

H. Samuel branded pocket watch
Waltham Watch Company "Cronometro Victoria" pocket watch
Molnija pocket watch​
I'd like to add a heute horology piece at some point, a Christiaan v.d Klaauw Ceres 1974 sounds like the piece that's next.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty happy with the line up right now. As ever, I tend to the iconic and classic....


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

coastiesquid said:


> Not the best pic, but here it is anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we have the same box.


----------



## Theognosis (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

Will soon have my collection again in order, organized and on a good setting. for now i am starting to check and inventory my collection again!!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

davidsai said:


> Will soon have my collection again in order, organized and on a good setting. for now i am starting to check and inventory my collection again!!


Please Casio Diver ref. ???


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think I'd need wide angle lens, but I'll try sometime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Was cleaning so figured I'd take this










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Sold the Tag, bought the Omega.


----------



## shippersunbound (Feb 23, 2017)

Berty234 said:


> View attachment 11725474


Now that's PROPER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, I have 4 watches.
2 omegas
Seiko bullhead
Hamilton khaki 

Waiting for my speedy to show up next week and will have 5 and that'll be hard as hell to manage lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

1958 Omega - My late grandfather's watch that he gave to me
Batman watch - Christmas present from co-worker this past Christmas (haven't worn or sized it)
Invicta 9044 - got it a couple years ago, have probably only worn it once. Bezel is super hard to turn, don't want to damage the insert to take the bezel off to clean it
Monster 2nd gen - I've always just wanted one in my collection
Ironman - Wear it to sleep and work out
Planet Ocean - daily wear. This and the ironman get literally 100% of my wrist time
SKX007 - came in yesterday. Just want one in the collection. This one is about to be modded
M50 DSS - really like how it feels and most of how it looks. Can't get over how short the hands are

Watches in the drawer are messed up mod attempts that I can't get myself to throw away

Incoming - another SKX007. Ordered it today. This one will stay stock


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

shippersunbound said:


> Now that's PROPER
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

blue casio 1346 md-1010



burns78 said:


> Please Casio Diver ref. ???


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

sorry is 1346 mto 1010



davidsai said:


> blue casio 1346 md-1010


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

fishoop said:


> Sold the Tag, bought the Omega.


What is that amazing beauty on the far left?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is my collection. Just added two, a seiko sbdx014 tuna and the Sumo. Let me know what you think. The Seiko with crystals and the Daniel Wellington are my wife's watches.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is my collection. Just added two, a seiko sbdx014 tuna and the Sumo. Let me know what you think. The Seiko with crystals and the Daniel Wellington are my wife's watches.

View attachment 11754290


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

SamaelStrings said:


> What is that amazing beauty on the far left?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Hey, thanks for asking!

This is an early 70s chrono by some company called H. Gervin - movement is a Valjoux 7730. I found it in Florence, Italy. I've seen super similar watches in the past but with different brand names on the dial. Absolutely love it, favorite of my collection.


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

fishoop said:


> Hey, thanks for asking!
> 
> This is an early 70s chrono by some company called H. Gervin - movement is a Valjoux 7730. I found it in Florence, Italy. I've seen super similar watches in the past but with different brand names on the dial. Absolutely love it, favorite of my collection.


Just WOW!!! Gorgeous

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

One with flash one without. Not sure what will show better.

One of them, the Pagani design top center if pictures were properly aligned, is going to the girlfriend as she's had her eye on it for a while. And still waiting on Kickstarter preorder to arrive, it's pictured separately.

Have several others but all are going to be sold so not including. This is my, I'm content for now, collection as it sits.









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> Here is my collection. Just added two, a seiko sbdx014 tuna and the Sumo. Let me know what you think. The Seiko with crystals and the Daniel Wellington are my wife's watches.
> 
> View attachment 11754290


We share some similar taste it seems! Two of the same exact watches. Same box even, perhaps. I thought I was looking at my own collection for a second.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks! As the saying goes... "Great minds, think alike!" LOL Which two watches, do we have in common?


SamaelStrings said:


> We share some similar taste it seems! Two of the same exact watches. Same box even, perhaps. I thought I was looking at my own collection for a second.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## badrod (May 4, 2017)

Some watches in a box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## badrod (May 4, 2017)

badrod said:


> Some watches in a box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> Thanks! As the saying goes... "Great minds, think alike!" LOL Which two watches, do we have in common?


Seiko solar and Athaya Vintage Lamafa

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Here's mine as it currently sits.










I have been meaning to try a white dial watch in the rotation and the beautiful 3575.20 fits the bill. But I keep going back and forth on selling the Moonwatch, which was part of my deal to make room for the Moonphase as the Chrono.


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Berty234 said:


> View attachment 11725474


Big fan of this collection. Nice work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> Big fan of this collection. Nice work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

omega1300 said:


> Big fan of this collection. Nice work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Cyclops2016 said:


> Wow! That's a impressive collection. A great way to display them.


That's not a collection that's an illness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

Pretty happy with the collection for now. Got these 3 up for sale which means another incoming no doubt soon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

One picture:
View attachment ceasuri.jpg


----------



## gavgetwet (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice pair!


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Still a work in progress, but enjoying the ride.


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170511/b13d12b6a2f0310c2788344d25fdf1c7.jpg[/IMG

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbr (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi all,

Seiko Alpinist, GS 38mm, Tissot Visodate, 1665 rolex seadweller, Mont Heritage Ultra Slim


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is my current status....wondering what to put in the empty slot :-s


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sixracer said:


> Finally threw the collection on the bed to see where I stand...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm drowning in nato straps too!


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Current one


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

My humble little Quartz/Hand Wind box.Each piece chosen after 8 years of buying & flipping so they are all End Game pieces for me.The open space reserved for a Seiko SBDJ013,Solar Titanium Diver...


----------



## Forestgump1987 (Aug 4, 2012)

This is mine:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Forestgump1987 said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic picture! Stunning collection, sir!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Here is mine, up to date minus the sbgw253 I just picked up last week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

All I can say is--"I'm not worthy".


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

*Collection at this moment in time. A few changes since my post last January. Got a 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field (silver dial) coming in too.*









(Collection from Jan 2017)


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

ryanmanyes said:


> *Collection at this moment in time. A few changes since my post last January. Got a 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field (silver dial) coming in too.*
> 
> View attachment 11867842
> 
> ...


That is how you do a watch collection!! Great variety, killer choice of brands!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Very impressive and even more impressed if you manage rotate them all


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

New Submariner, new post


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

bug1124 said:


> New Submariner, new post
> View attachment 11873194


Nice collection. Curious why you leave the crowns out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bug1124 (Apr 24, 2017)

I wear them as a rotation and hack them when stored. It saves wear and tear on the mechanisms and they stay wound. It does require resetting the time and date (if applicable) each time I want to take them out, but that would happen anyway.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent "one per brand" collection, wonderful variety of classics. |>



ryanmanyes said:


> View attachment 11867842


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Pretty easy to get my collection in one pic.... Haha

Grand Seiko SBGX063 & Omega Seamaster 2254.50


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

bug1124 said:


> New Submariner, new post
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11873194&d=1495185794"]
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! 
Don't you worry about moisture getting in the open crown? 
I left one of my crowns out for a while and have noticed a greasey residue under the glass.
It wasn't there a year ago.


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

I have a bit of an eclectic starting collection. Gold vintage Rolex was my grandfathers and most of rest I've acquired in last few months. The price range is quite large between all of them.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Here you go!


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## ThugzZ BunnY (Feb 3, 2017)

Nothing fancy


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## StephenRL (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Here is mine


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

here is a better picture of my entire watch collection in one shot !


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> here is a better picture of my entire watch collection in one shot !


Ugh. The Speedy to end all Speedy's.

? :drool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayyabpirzada (Dec 26, 2016)

Diabolic Coffee said:


> Making a few moves, but here it is for now.


Kind of uncanny how we share in tastes. I also own the C60 Trident Pro 600 (but the black ceramic version, not vintage), the Tangramatic Nereid (but in brushed blue, not white), and just bought an Oris Aquis Maldives. I'll post my full collection soon when the Maldives comes in.


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

My small collection, or most of it (mechanical side). Missing a couple quartz watches that don't get worn often.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Oklahoma said:


> My small collection, or most of it (mechanical side). Missing a couple quartz watches that don't get worn often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Ain't you afraid of getting magnetized when you put them on top of those units?

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

watchninja123 said:


> Nice collection! Ain't you afraid of getting magnetized when you put them on top of those units?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


Not really. While they have fairly large transformers for the power they don't produce much of a magnetic field. The bottom one is an audio dac (digital to analog converter) and the top is a solid state and tube pre-amp.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Different moods, different styles.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

That's a fantastic collection, qcjulle! Covers all the bases, and nice diversity in straps too...


----------



## Rubenb (Nov 18, 2016)

A little league collection...


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

New SOTC as of today
1958 Omega ref 268 - my late grandfather's watch I had restored
Timex Ironman
Batman watch I got for Christmas from a co-worker
Invicta 9094
Momentum M50 MkII
Seiko Orange Monster SRP309
Omega Planet Ocean 2500
Seiko SKX007 with yobokies dial, hands bezel mod that I just got today
Seiko SKX007

I'm not as pleased as I hoped I would be with the SKX mod. Looks a little tacky to me. I was hoping to be wowed with it. On yobokies' photobucket, it looked awesome. We will see if it grows on me.


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's mine minus the mark xviii. Cheers!

Chip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's my modest collection. I still have a little room to grow, but I'm definitely happy with these 2.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

Last fall, my wife bought me a Tissot PRS chronograph that was huge on my wrist; my first automatic. I sent it back and started learning.

Once I saw the Cocktail Time, I bought it. Just thought it was a great dress-oriented watch. I wear it with a suit often.

But, I convinced my wife that I was replacing her gift with a diver. I bought a CW Trident, but felt it was too small for a diver at 38mm. So I replaced it with the Davosa, which I really love.

Bought the Alpinist because I can't resist a deal. It's smaller than everything else I have, but really has an understated class to it.

I found the Dievas with the California dial and though I would try it. I knew it would be too big at 47mm and too "out there" for my reserved personality. Turns out, I enjoy wearing it.

And the MDV-106 I bought last month to wear on vacation in Croatia. It's the only watch that someone has commented on since I started this obsession.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Only have these 4 left after a major sell off in the recent months. 
1) Glashutte Original senator sixties.
2) IWC Mark XVIII le petit price.
3) Omega Speedmaster professional Mark IV.
4) Ball skindiver
I have space for 4 more watches in this winder, in the drawers so I am 4 short. Can't figure out which 4 to get. One would probably be an automatic as skindiver is usually on my wrist at most times so will just place that in the winder slot. The other 3 have to be quartz or handwind. Can't make up my mind. It was thinking Rolex Explorer II black as the automatic as I neee GMT. Nomos club datum as the hand wind since I could use a light face with brown strap. May be some grand Seiko quartz with blue dial as I need a blue face on bracelet. 4th no idea.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

The have been some changes to the collection. Added another Black Bay (Red), a speedy reduced, and Breitling Navitimer.

I also sold a few.









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## phildo23 (Jun 5, 2017)

Really nice! Simple and effective.



cajun1970 said:


> Pretty easy to get my collection in one pic.... Haha
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGX063 & Omega Seamaster 2254.50


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection! Who makes that tan strap on that IWC??


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Level.5x said:


> Nice collection! Who makes that tan strap on that IWC??


Thanks. I had grey spitz make that strap for me. It's a gorgeous strap and one of the most comfortable straps I own. It's Dublin tan I believe. Very highly recommended. And it really makes the blue dial pop on my IWC.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

DMCBanshee, You are giving us "watch" goals. Beautiful collection.. great going...


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

View attachment 12038570


Here goes mine


----------



## ramonesf2 (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

*ramonesf2* -- I was looking and thought, "Okay, a couple Seiko divers... wait, that's a Royal Oak? And an ALS? Holy moly..."


----------



## Matt5 (Aug 26, 2016)

My babies:








Some time ago i lost my speedy moon in a cab... Soon as possible it will back...


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's mine. 
Right now I'm very happy with my collection. It skews towards the low end as I've been wearing my G's more often than anything else.

The key west is a new acquisition - literally arrived today.


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Soh1982 said:


> Thanks. I had grey spitz make that strap for me. It's a gorgeous strap and one of the most comfortable straps I own. It's Dublin tan I believe. Very highly recommended. And it really makes the blue dial pop on my IWC.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great on that IWC! Thanks for the info...I've been looking at some of his threads on here, might give him a shout!


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

Techniec said:


> Here we go (sorry for shoddy pic quality):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wow... But, curious to know why PP missing out here ?

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyingcamel (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## 10YrsIn (Jun 5, 2017)

?


----------



## vishalagarwal66 (Jul 30, 2010)

Me small collection, didn't even have to try hard to get it in a single shot









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

Updated shot of my collection.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Orient Mako
Seiko SKX013
Sinn 556i
Certina DS-1
Seiko SARB035 
Longines Heritage Conquest

All autos, all get worn regularly, the box is now full, no more for a long while 

Seiko SKX013 is the latest toy.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

Loofa said:


> View attachment 12056266
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

In one picture you say... What I have that's not in a safety deposit box.









Believe it or not... I've actually consolidated down and still trying to reduce my collection to just one box.


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

arejay101 said:


> Believe it or not... I've actually consolidated down and still trying to reduce my collection to just one box.


I can't make em all out but I see a lot of real nice ones in there. What are you thinking of parting with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason504 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Show me your collection*

Here is mine

Omega PO 8500 45.5mm

Rolex Datejust 2 41mm

Omega Speedy 9300 44mm

Breitling super ocean 44

Panerai 000 G series 44'm

Vostok 42'm

Tissot PRS 516 42'm










Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Show me your collection*







Only took me 30 years to get to this point, and I probably bought/sold/traded 50-60 others along the way. My wife has since appropriated the Datejust for her collection, and a JLC Deep Sea and Grande Reverso are replacing it.


----------



## Jason504 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Show me your collection*



islands62 said:


> View attachment 12154450
> Only took me 30 years to get to this point, and I probably bought/sold/traded 50-60 others along the way. My wife has since appropriated the Datejust for her collection, and a JLC Deep Sea and Grande Reverso are replacing it.


Real nice collection. You have some really nice pieces there.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Show me your collection*

This is the latest pic I have of mine.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: Show me your collection*

Merged with existing thread.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to read a small description re special pieces or methodology. I'm always interested to hear what motivates collectors.

I also don't understand some of the curation


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Great Collection.


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

jfwund said:


> Here's my modest collection. I still have a little room to grow, but I'm definitely happy with these 2.


Nice little collection. What watch box are you using?


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

If you were wondering if my crude display device is a Chemical Guys microfiber towel wrapped around a paper towel tube, it is such.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

gerasimos33 said:


> Nice little collection. What watch box are you using?


Thanks! In time-honored WUS tradition, I have since added another watch since I posted the picture (Bulova Moon Watch).

The box was a 40th birthday gift from my parents. It has an engraved cover, and I think they got it from "Things Remembered," which is a store in the mall that sells pens/plaques/jewelry boxes/beer steins/key rings, etc. to be engraved. The box has no branding on it apart from the engraving. It holds 5 watches, with a compartment at the back that has a tube that could hold 5 more. I've taken the tube out and am storing straps and a pocket watch back there...


----------



## jwolfram (Mar 19, 2014)

My vertical collection.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I do have many more Watches but they are not so noteworthy. 

I just took this photo last night.


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

My collection is not nearly as impressive as some others, but for only getting started about a month ago I am very pleased with it. Alpinist SARB017 is probably my next acquisition.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

ApexRex said:


> My collection is not nearly as impressive as some others, but for only getting started about a month ago I am very pleased with it. Alpinist SARB017 is probably my next acquisition.
> 
> View attachment 12217986


Impressiveness towards others is irrelevant. Congrats on an awesome collection that you're happy with! Continue to post it as your collection evolves!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Update to my little collection. I now have a Seiko SKX007 (which I have always wanted) and it cost me only £140! Rounds out the divers nicely. 
Just to clarify the bottom row is the wife's watches.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Started last december


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Fridaysniper said:


> Update to my little collection. I now have a Seiko SKX007 (which I have always wanted) and it cost me only £140! Rounds out the divers nicely.
> Just to clarify the bottom row is the wife's watches.
> 
> 
> ...


I would think you hate metal bands. And Seiko watches. Lol just kidding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My one and only watch currently which I will never sell as it's the only watch my wife has ever bought me. I just recently sold my steinhart ocean one titanium which I loved but I needed to free up funds to be able to purchase my grail.... The SBDX017 (unfortunately I've still more months saving to do)


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Small refinements to the Explorer and Black Bay references, 39 Explorer in for the 36, ETA Black Bay in for the in-house. Much better fit on the wrist. Great deal to make it happen too


----------



## Mquitori (Sep 9, 2012)

About a month old.
Changes:
-Speedmaster Racing has been sold 
-MIDO Ocean Star V Ti added (not pictured)
-Speedmaster reduced still away for service (not pictured)
-Hamtun H1 added (not pictured)


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

nrcooled said:


> The have been some changes to the collection. Added another Black Bay (Red), a speedy reduced, and Breitling Navitimer.
> 
> I also sold a few.
> 
> ...


Good lord.

So normally, it seems like when someone has such a badass collection there is at least one Rolex. Any reason for the absence?


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

ebtromba said:


> Good lord.
> 
> So normally, it seems like when someone has such a badass collection there is at least one Rolex. Any reason for the absence?


The very top left there is a Rolex Sea Dweller. Unfortunately, I never really wear it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

ebtromba said:


> Good lord.
> 
> So normally, it seems like when someone has such a badass collection there is at least one Rolex. Any reason for the absence?


I'm more confused about the lack of a G-Shock.


----------



## WatchReviewGuy (Oct 15, 2016)

*My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*

Was a nice day so took an outdoor pic of my current collection.

From left to right: Bulova 96A194 Auto, Rolex Air-King, Tutima M2 Seven Seas, Bremont Mach 2, Bremont Mach 1

My next goals are to expand my Rolex collection! Next on the list is the Explorer 1, hopefully in 36mm.


----------



## macotono (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*

Most used ones, I have some other vintage pieces that are not there.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*

Nice collections, gentlemen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*

great collections indeed


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Well this is most of them anyway


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*



WatchReviewGuy said:


> Was a nice day so took an outdoor pic of my current collection.
> 
> From left to right: Bulova 96A194 Auto, Rolex Air-King, Tutima M2 Seven Seas, Bremont Mach 2, Bremont Mach 1
> 
> My next goals are to expand my Rolex collection! Next on the list is the Explorer 1, hopefully in 36mm.


That brown ring that said "watchpoo" threw me off. Had to zoom in on my phone.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Thinned out the herd quite nicely in my opinion.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's a new shot of mine in full:


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Latest configuration.








L to R
Nelsonic, Christmas present 1978. 
Pawn shop beater I paid $5 for.
Beater bought new for $13 shipped.
My quit smoking present and highlight of my collection.
Great micro brand, killer lume.
Latest acquisition, I have wanted an orange faced Doxa for years, just got this a few weeks ago here on the sales forum.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just took this picture a few minutes ago.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

nrcooled said:


> The have been some changes to the collection. Added another Black Bay (Red), a speedy reduced, and Breitling Navitimer.
> 
> I also sold a few.
> 
> ...


Wow! Hey what's the model to the right of the spra21 with the zig zag strap? That case shape is so cool.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*

Very nice collection of classy pieces.

Do I spot an Angelus in the bottom row? Would love to hear the story behind it.



macotono said:


> Most used ones, I have some other vintage pieces that are not there.


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

dantan said:


> Just took this picture a few minutes ago.


Apart from the 2 non square G shocks that's pretty much my ideal collection. Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## macotono (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: My Current Collection On Display - Lets see yours!*



Fantasio said:


> Very nice collection of classy pieces.
> 
> Do I spot an Angelus in the bottom row? Would love to hear the story behind it.
> 
> Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


I got it a few months back from a friend, it is a 1945's model. All functions working properly, original untouched dial. It gets lots of compliments. It's definitely staying.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wow! Hey what's the model to the right of the spra21 with the zig zag strap? That case shape is so cool.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It's a Seiko 6139-6009. Great watch with a lot of character and wrist presence. Unfortunately, mine needs some work.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A different perspective.


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

In the box left to right:

- Rolex GMT Master 16700: Wedding gift from my bride 1992. If I could only own one watch, this is it.
- Breitling Emergency E56121.1: Got it while on jet team in my USAF days. Rarely wear it... too top heavy.
- Breitling Navitimer Heritage A34350: Gift from my wife for my 40th birthday. Loved it then, but don't wear it much any more. A bit top heavy and bracelet is blingy.
- Rolex Sea Dweller 4K 116600: Gift from my wife for my 50th birthday. Love it and been diving several times with it. Almost flipped it for a Sub C no-date... still might.
- Omega Speedy Pro 311.30.42.30.01.005: Gift to myself. Absolutely love it.

Out of the box left to right:

- Stowa Flieger Klassik 40: Lots of wrist time, nice work watch.
- Seiko SRP777 "Turtle": Daily beater. Cushion case is awesome.
- Raymond Weil Tank: Wear it with my Tux. Needs a battery.
- Tudor Black Bay Bronze: Impulse buy, usually gets a comment. Don't wear it much, a little big.


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Whoops -- switch the Seiko and Stowa... didn't proof the post. :?


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Skidrock said:


> In the box left to right:
> 
> - Rolex GMT Master 16700: Wedding gift from my bride 1992. If I could only own one watch, this is it.
> - Breitling Emergency E56121.1: Got it while on jet team in my USAF days. Rarely wear it... too top heavy.
> ...


That's an awesome collection. Well done!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

From left to right.
G-shock GW-7900 use it to set the time on the other watches
Magrette Regattare Chrono don't wear it much, but wanted a chronograph in the collection
Seiko 6309-7040 a bit of Seiko history on the wrist
Tudor Heritage Black Bay Burgundy this is my weekend wearer
Stowa Flieger TO2 wear this the most


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you. I really like the canvas strap on your Seiko. Where did you get that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 12346360


You got a style.... and I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

W0W 


DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

congrats, I love it


Forestgump1987 said:


> This is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

that omega <3


Micro said:


> From left to right in order of purchase..
> 
> Lum-Tec Combat B-19 Bronze
> Casio G-Shock DW-5600 Black Out Limited Japan version w/bullbar
> ...


----------



## N0cturnal (Aug 8, 2016)

Stunning rolex date jst!


flying.fish said:


> My latest status is as follows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

N0cturnal said:


> W0W


Thanks buddy! I need to snap new pics. I have 20 more pieces...

Tapawatch


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

N0cturnal said:


> W0W


That's the largest collection I have ever seen


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

N0cturnal said:


> W0W


This is the largest collection I have ever seen


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

Thank you Banshee, that's awesome. I use this pic to justify my watch obsession to my wife. "See honey, I'm not that crazy..."


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Skidrock said:


> Thank you Banshee, that's awesome. * I use this pic to justify my watch obsession to my wife. "See honey, I'm not that crazy..." *


I think many of us do this!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hahaaa guys. So the conclusion I'm crazy 😲

Tapawatch


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hahaaa guys. So the conclusion I'm crazy 
> 
> Tapawatch


I would like to see that live !!! I'm from Quebec too


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

This is my current state of the collection. I have been fervently buying and flipping watches for a while. I experimented with many brands including the PP, AP and VC (a.k.a. the holy trinity) as well as A. Lange & Sohne. However, I have since flipped the Patek, Vacheron and the Lange for pieces that I feel are more suited for my current lifestyle. My collection currently consists of the following -

Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Flyback Chronograph Ceramic - perfect weekend watch that is virtually scratch-proof
IWC Portugieser Chronograph 3714 - everyday office watch
Audemars Piguet Royal Oak 15400 - iconic SS luxury sports watch for both formal and casual occasions
Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moonphase - every collection should have at least one dress watch
Rolex Submariner LV - such a special piece and it adds a splash of color to my collection

On my radar -
Patek 5711 (blue, white dial)
Rolex TT Sub (aka Bluesy)
Rolex Daytona C (white)


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> This is my current state of the collection. I have been fervently buying and flipping watches for a while. I experimented with many brands including the PP, AP and VC (a.k.a. the holy trinity) as well as A. Lange & Sohne. However, I have since flipped the Patek, Vacheron and the Lange for pieces that I feel are more suited for my current lifestyle. My collection currently consists of the following -
> 
> Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe Flyback Chronograph Ceramic - perfect weekend watch that is virtually scratch-proof
> IWC Portugieser Chronograph 3714 - everyday office watch
> ...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

For me, a collection is a dress, a diver, and a chrono (plus a G-shock thrown in for rugged duties). I'm not interested in keeping multiples of the same types of watches. I derive fun from replacing. For example, I'll flip my diver for another diver, etc. That way I can really enjoy each piece - and each piece marks a time in my life. I can look back at experiences in my life and say, "yes, that is when I had my Datejust."


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Skidrock said:


> Thank you. I really like the canvas strap on your Seiko. Where did you get that, if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks, i got the military style canvas strap from a forum member in Holland.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Dougiebaby said:


> For me, a collection is a dress, a diver, and a chrono (plus a G-shock thrown in for rugged duties). I'm not interested in keeping multiples of the same types of watches. I derive fun from replacing. For example, I'll flip my diver for another diver, etc. That way I can really enjoy each piece - and each piece marks a time in my life. I can look back at experiences in my life and say, "yes, that is when I had my Datejust."
> 
> View attachment 12353971


That's a well balanced collection you got there!


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hahaaa guys. So the conclusion I'm crazy 
> 
> Tapawatch


No offense intended... we're all nuts! 

And I congratulate you on that collection.


----------



## Redleg25 (Jul 12, 2015)

freshprincechiro said:


> here is a better picture of my entire watch collection in one shot !


Nice variety!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My current main three...minus the gshock and bulova

L to R
Seiko Zimbe Marinemaster LE of 222
Damasko DB4 LE of 50
Tudor Pelagos LHD










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> For me, a collection is a dress, a diver, and a chrono (plus a G-shock thrown in for rugged duties). I'm not interested in keeping multiples of the same types of watches. I derive fun from replacing. For example, I'll flip my diver for another diver, etc. That way I can really enjoy each piece - and each piece marks a time in my life. I can look back at experiences in my life and say, "yes, that is when I had my Datejust."
> 
> View attachment 12353971


Excellent balance, great philosophy.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

My top 4 right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Dougiebaby said:


> For me, a collection is a dress, a diver, and a chrono (plus a G-shock thrown in for rugged duties). I'm not interested in keeping multiples of the same types of watches. I derive fun from replacing. For example, I'll flip my diver for another diver, etc. That way I can really enjoy each piece - and each piece marks a time in my life. I can look back at experiences in my life and say, "yes, that is when I had my Datejust."
> 
> View attachment 12353971


No interest in flieger? That's what's causing the problem in my very similar 4-watch collection.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

pirelli7467 said:


>


I can't quite put my finger on it, but you seem to have a certain style you're drawn to... :-d

Nice collection!


----------



## Sampy (Jul 21, 2017)

My collection and first post. I've looked through a good deal of this whole thread and have not seen any RGM or Xetum. Hopefully, I have added something new!


----------



## JMEnnis (Mar 21, 2016)

Not the full collection but my 4 favorites/ most worn. 
Christopher Ward Trident GMT
IWC Pilot Chronograph
Seiko Sumo
Steinhart Nav B Bronze









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

Sampy said:


> My collection and first post. I've looked through a good deal of this whole thread and have not seen any RGM or Xetum. Hopefully, I have added something new!


IWC outta nowhere


----------



## iggy-th (Oct 2, 2013)

*My collection in ONE picture by Timeline
*
2006: First Mechanical Watch


2013: Crazy for Wristwatch and World History


2014: Enter to the Swiss Luxury


2015: Super Innovation Striking 1/10th + Bauhaus Less is More


2016: First time fighting for Limited Edition (1 of 100pcs)


2017: 1 of the Holy Trinity


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

It doesn't fits in one picture, so I will cheat a little 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


and, if you really want it in one picture:

View attachment DSC_2172.jpg


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

First collection picture since a while, I've consolidated mine from 16 to 6 pieces in 1 year and I'm quite happy with the result right now, love every single one of my watches and hope to keep them all but, who knows. The GMTc and the Speedy FOIS are my favorites, but not too far from the rest. Soon I'll be posting some thoughts of each separately.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My small "core" Seiko collection. Many Seiko's come and go but these seem to be the ones that I can't let go


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a few in the bottom drawer of this box that I no longer wear, but keep for various sentimental reasons.

These make up my current collection. I have reached my point of diminishing returns. I have decided to stay at this level.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Talk about turnover...current collection but the damasko is up for sale. Gonna pick up the z blue milgauss or datejust II blue index.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

41Mets said:


> Talk about turnover...current collection but the damasko is up for sale. Gonna pick up the z blue milgauss or datejust II blue index.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Going for the Crown.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatchance (Jul 3, 2017)

My little rag tag collection. A lot of sentimental value here!


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

My current collection. Now that the IWC and Tag have moved on it's left to this for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

ThaWatcher said:


> Thanks, i got the military style canvas strap from a forum member in Holland.


Looks great, thanks for sharing.

Been a few weeks since I browsed this post. Some amazing collections out there everybody!


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Lots of buying and selling this year... moved all over the map but settling into a pattern not unlike my vehicles. Simple and functional, but also a little unique.

The pastel Seaforth was a last minute purchase that wound up really holding its own. O&W Mirage is one of the best 7750 chronograph deals out there - nice German flieger without being THAT German flieger. Never understood the appeal of the SKX's until I pulled the trigger out of sheer curiosity, now it's one of my favorites (the 173 specifically has almost completely satiated my desire for a two-line Pelagos, oddly enough). Lastly, the venerable old Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT... my first automatic. Once sold, then re-bought, now not likely ever going anywhere - perfect jumble of odd elements that work great together.


----------



## adnjoo (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

An updated pic since receiving the Zenith EP on Monday...


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

jconli1 said:


> Lots of buying and selling this year... moved all over the map but settling into a pattern not unlike my vehicles. Simple and functional, but also a little unique.
> 
> The pastel Seaforth was a last minute purchase that wound up really holding its own. O&W Mirage is one of the best 7750 chronograph deals out there - nice German flieger without being THAT German flieger. Never understood the appeal of the SKX's until I pulled the trigger out of sheer curiosity, now it's one of my favorites (the 173 specifically has almost completely satiated my desire for a two-line Pelagos, oddly enough). Lastly, the venerable old Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT... my first automatic. Once sold, then re-bought, now not likely ever going anywhere - perfect jumble of odd elements that work great together.
> 
> View attachment 12401133


I love the second hand sweep your watches are showing in this image. It is fantastic!


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Three


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

New one comes in...










So due to my self imposed rule of 3, one out of the Omega or Tudor must get the flip.

Which do you think is the more rounded collection?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaelibus (Dec 20, 2015)

siranak said:


> New one comes in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one with the Tudor is just close to perfect!


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

siranak said:


> New one comes in...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would personally change my self imposed rule of 3 to a rule of 4 for those. But if one really has to go my heart would keep the omega. The logical choice would probably be the Tudor though. One dress one chrono and one sports.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

@doctorwolf @gaelibus

Cheers guys!

Pretty much sums up the decision I thought I had too. The Tudor is the more rounded, but the Omega nicer when compared on its own.

Might keep for a month and see what finds its way on the wrist more often






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Stick with the rule, but replace the numeral 3 with 4 or 5. 

IMO Tudor and Omega fill a different slot in your collection. And you still have a place for a Seiko diver, maybe SKX or Turtle.



siranak said:


> New one comes in...
> 
> So due to my self imposed rule of 3, one out of the Omega or Tudor must get the flip.
> 
> Which do you think is the more rounded collection?


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Timex dress watch
Seiko 5
Ball Bronze Star
Hamilton Khaki X-Patrol
Seiko Alpinist
Rolex Explorer
Omega SMP
Alpha GMT (for sale)
Ball Sportsman
C. Ward Trident GMT
Rolex Submariner (just purchased and in transit)
Victorinox Summit (out for service)


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Fantasio said:


> And you still have a place for a Seiko diver, maybe SKX.


Agreed on the Seiko! Turtle surely too big for my wrist though? They do seem to have short lugs, might try it on one of these days.

If I get a Japanese though, I'll be needing a German too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

siranak said:


> New one comes in...
> So due to my self imposed rule of 3, one out of the Omega or Tudor must get the flip.
> 
> Which do you think is the more rounded collection?


Definitely the MkII Speedy over the Tudor.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Consolidated lineup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Brilliant collection, Sir! Love what you did with colours; black, blue, grey and red.



Captain Scrumpy said:


>


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my sweet 16...


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Consolidated lineup
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Rolex! If I was going to ever get a Rolex it would be that piece or a Sub.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Omega is the latest toy and I'm loving it.

What would you guys offload out of this collection? I've contemplated selling some of these but they were all well considered purchases that received a lot of time and research before buying so holding off for the time being.

I'd be interested to hear your opinions.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsbphd (Jun 11, 2012)

I love your new AT. Is that also an Omega watch box? If so, I have seen images of them and they look mighty cool. Without a little better idea of each niche for each watch it might be tough to recommend letting one go, but just by a glance it seems your choice of dial color is rather dark (four black and one blue out of seven) so you may want to think about one of the black dials.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The new small collection. Damasko for sale









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Nice collection 41Mets - that G-Shock looks familiar. Here is my small quartz collection. I seem to prefer quartz for some reason - in a cruel twist of fate compared to most on this forum, I often catch myself saying: "Nice watch, if only it was quartz".










Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Apologies for the poor photo quality










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

tsbphd said:


> I love your new AT. Is that also an Omega watch box? If so, I have seen images of them and they look mighty cool. Without a little better idea of each niche for each watch it might be tough to recommend letting one go, but just by a glance it seems your choice of dial color is rather dark (four black and one blue out of seven) so you may want to think about one of the black dials.


Hey,

No, it's a no brand 'carbon fibre effect' box off eBay. I've got another 12 slot version that holds my old watches that don't get worn anymore. Decent enough quality. I think they're still available.

Probably gonna lose the Orient, just seems too large for me nowadays, especially the bracelet. Not worth much but will free up space in the box.

I'd quite like a silver dial, classic watch on bracelet. The Longines is silver but very dressy. If I hadn't have found the blue Omega I would have bought the silver version. The SARB is off-white but looks silver in certain light.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey Watch obsessive, if you really truly enjoy and wear all of those pieces, you shouldn't flip any of them. That being said, if it was *me* personally, I would probably sell the Orient since you already have a superior affordable diver in the SKX. I'd keep the SKX as it is an icon and makes a great affordable beater. I'd keep the Omega as it is a fantastic dress/sports hybird watch. The SARB is a beautiful watch but I think it overlaps with the Aqua Terra so I'd consider selling it as well. I'd keep the Longines since it looks like your only vintage watch and it makes a good pure dress watch. Could probably even wear it with a tux if you put it on a black croc strap. As for the Sinn and Christopher Ward, both are nice but are tying up a significant sum of money and they don't seem to be adding anything that the AT is not already doing. If you flipped the Orient, SARB, Christopher Ward and Sinn, you'd have most, if not all, of the money needed to buy a Speedmaster which would add a chronograph to your collection. Alternatively you would be able to add a sword hands Seamaster. Then you'd have Aqua Terra - go everywhere do anything sports/dress watch. Speedmaster - your chrono. SKX- your beater. Longines - your pure dress watch. That would be a tighter collection with less overlap and higher end pieces. Just my two cents.



Watch Obsessive said:


> Omega is the latest toy and I'm loving it.
> 
> What would you guys offload out of this collection? I've contemplated selling some of these but they were all well considered purchases that received a lot of time and research before buying so holding off for the time being.
> 
> ...


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

chillwill120 said:


> Hey Watch obsessive, if you really truly enjoy and wear all of those pieces, you shouldn't flip any of them. That being said, if it was *me* personally, I would probably sell the Orient since you already have a superior affordable diver in the SKX. I'd keep the SKX as it is an icon and makes a great affordable beater. I'd keep the Omega as it is a fantastic dress/sports hybird watch. The SARB is a beautiful watch but I think it overlaps with the Aqua Terra so I'd consider selling it as well. I'd keep the Longines since it looks like your only vintage watch and it makes a good pure dress watch. Could probably even wear it with a tux if you put it on a black croc strap. As for the Sinn and Christopher Ward, both are nice but are tying up a significant sum of money and they don't seem to be adding anything that the AT is not already doing. If you flipped the Orient, SARB, Christopher Ward and Sinn, you'd have most, if not all, of the money needed to buy a Speedmaster which would add a chronograph to your collection. Alternatively you would be able to add a sword hands Seamaster. Then you'd have Aqua Terra - go everywhere do anything sports/dress watch. Speedmaster - your chrono. SKX- your beater. Longines - your pure dress watch. That would be a tighter collection with less overlap and higher end pieces. Just my two cents.


Hey,

Thanks for taking the time to give me your opinion. You've actually hit the nail on the head with what I'm considering offloading.

The Omega is my newest and is never going anywhere. I've wanted an Aqua Terra for absolutely ages and was very lucky to find this one at an awesome price and freshly serviced. So that is definitely a keeper.

I agree with the Orient choice. I've owned it for a few years and was my default holiday/beater watch. I'm very conscious about the size of my watches now and what looks good on my 6.5" wrist. Although the Mako wears small for its 42mm diameter (short lugs) it still looks substantial on the bracelet and I feel it overpowers my wrist.

The SKX is the 013, 38mm version and wears a lot nicer on my wrist. Again that's a keeper.

The Longines is the Heritage Conquest reissue. 35mm so wears perfect and replaced a 40mm Orient Bambino as my dress watch. The Bambino wore far too large for its style.

It's actually a Certina DS-1 not a Christopher Ward. This was my second ever Swiss auto after receiving a monster Hamilton for my 30th that was far too big for me. I took a lot of time researching this and looking at alternatives before biting the bullet and buying. It was daily wearer for several years, but now, although it's 'only' 39mm it does wear large and given my preference towards smaller pieces nowadays I can't help thinking it's too big for me. It would still be tough to let it go.

The SARB fits nice and was one of the main competitors to the Certina before I bought it. I chose to add it to my collection several years later to compliment the DS-1 and to alternate with it.

The Sinn was bought at the start of the year after a couple of years constantly thinking about it. I'm still on the fence with it and haven't bonded as much as I thought I would. I got it on the bracelet but struggle to get a perfect fit unless it's a particularly hot day. I've slapped it on a Hirsch black leather which helps it wear better and adds a little bit of diversity to the collection.

I used to really fancy a Speedmaster, I've never tried one on but I think I'd struggle to pull it off due to the size.

I have a quartz Seiko chrono but it's huge and doesn't get worn so a smaller alternative is possibly required at some point.

So, to summarise, I'm restricted by case size and lug to lug. Maybe it's a phase I'm going through but even all dial 38mm watches are appearing too large to me at the moment. I'm not a small bloke, 6'3" and 200lbs but with a small wrist I don't like watches to take over.

It would be tough to let any of them go (barring the Orient). I've offloaded 6 watches in the past 18 months that were 40-44mm and far too large for me to rock.

The Aqua Terra fits like an absolute dream. 36mm is definitely the magic number for me. The Certina and SARB are probably too similar to justify keeping all 3 and at the moment won't be getting a look in for a good while. That could just the honeymoon period with the Omega though.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Been a busy flipping year 

Came and gone: 
Oris 65
Tudor pelagos
Seamaster bond chrono
Tudor blackbay
Etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman (Mar 9, 2014)

Just so happened I took a picture of my watch box and then found this thread.always interesting to see how tastes vary. I am very much a bigger watch fan. My smallest are 42mm. I am also favouring divers, chronographs and pilots with only a couple of dress watches. It's been a busy year for swapping out but some remain as keepers...
Special mentions:
CW trident chronograph - bought on original release so has proper logo. 
CW trident vintage 43mm
Fortis Flieger Chronograph - newest purchase a bargain on eBayay at nearly 50% of retail
Omega Planet Ocean - first high-end watch. Sadly I confess I bought after seeing on Mr Craig's wrist in Casino Royale. A classic now at 45mm
Tag Aquaracer - Pawnshop find. Needed some TLC but now looking great
Tudor Pelagos - Bought used from Beaverbrooks. Bit small for my tastes but an original so a solid investment model. May go soon...
Deep Blue Master 1000 - my favourite tool diver. Love the chunky curves
Omega Speedmaster 9300 moon watch - most expensive purchase of eBay but still the most legible watch I own. 45mm
Sinn U2 - wanted an example of Sinn and this is a great chunk of diver
Longines Retrograde 44mm - fascinating dressier watch and a bargain in an Jones sale at 50% off
Breitling Jet Racer - love the dial. One of Breitling's better Chronographs and now discontinued with steel bezel

A range of values from £60 Paris power reserve to Tag and Omega

Thanks for looking









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Current line up;

Up top;
1) 1969 Omega Geneve manual wind. 
2) Seiko automatic. Early 70's. My father wore this watch for 30+ years before giving it to me. I replaced the missing bezel, and cleaned it up. This watch comes with me to the grave. 

Bottom;
1) citizen blue angel. My only Quartz watch. Only 1 I need. It's probably the perfect Watch. Solar powered, perpetual calendar, satellite controlled time. 

2) Hamilton khaki aviation pilot. A gift from my wife for my 40th birthday. Also comes with me to the grave. Hamilton H-10 automatic movement. 

3) Helson stingray diver. My favorite watch. 47mm bronze beast. ETA 2824-2 movement. 

4) Hamilton khaki field, 42mm. My everyday watch. It has the 2824-2 movement. Not the H-10. 

5) Seiko skx173 diver. The one I take in the water. Also the most likely to be replaced. I'm not a big fan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Collage









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's my current setup...









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ApexRex (May 29, 2017)

State of the collection:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

My main box:


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Long time lurker here. Would love everyone's thoughts!

I try and keep to a small rotation to ensure wrist time.

Rolex GMT - I travel a lot, daily wear

Speedy - nuff said. 3572 hesalite front / sapphire back

Tudor BB Blue ETA - dive / weekend / straps

JLC MUT Moon - dress/wedding

Not pictured is a G-shock M5610










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

sunizzle said:


> Long time lurker here. Would love everyone's thoughts!
> 
> I try and keep to a small rotation to ensure wrist time.
> 
> ...


Top notch


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

sunizzle said:


> Long time lurker here. Would love everyone's thoughts!
> 
> I try and keep to a small rotation to ensure wrist time.
> 
> ...


Love the JLC!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Which g shock is that, the dw5600 ms?


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

Minus the DD36 (in safe).


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

gossler said:


>


Nice Collection! What bracelet do you have on the Tag Carrera Calibre 1? Is it a Tag bracelet? I have the same watch, didn't know there was a bracelet for it!


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

raheelc said:


> Nice Collection! What bracelet do you have on the Tag Carrera Calibre 1? Is it a Tag bracelet? I have the same watch, didn't know there was a bracelet for it!


When I bought the Calibre 36 it came with a bracelet and leather strap. I never really liked the two straps that came with the Calibre 1 so I tried it with the reguale TH Carrera Braclet, and it has never come off again! I absolutly love how it looks on a braclet. Nice to here there are other Calibre 1s around!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

gossler said:


> When I bought the Calibre 36 it came with a bracelet and leather strap. I never really liked the two straps that came with the Calibre 1 so I tried it with the reguale TH Carrera Braclet, and it has never come off again! I absolutly love how it looks on a braclet. Nice to here there are other Calibre 1s around!


Good to know! Thanks! I may have to pick up a Carrera Bracelet at some point. Yep, took me a long time to find one, won't be selling it anytime soon!


----------



## congressoflouts (Aug 15, 2016)

There they are!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My updated collection. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Going to try and keep it to six as I want to wear them and not just look at them in a box. 5 others did not make the final selection.
Longines Hydroconquest: This is my daily beater, ticks many boxes and is tough too.
Frederique Constant Clear vision: This rose gold version dresses up any outfit.
Certina DS Podium: Included one Quartz and also covers the square look.
Omega SMPC 300: Sold my PO and wanted another Omega. This is my No 2 watch. 
Frederique Constant Moonphase: Loved the look when I saw it first and still do.
Rolex GMT Master ii: Three months in and this may be the watch that has broken my watch addiction. My No 1.


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Going to try and keep it to six as I want to wear them and not just look at them in a box. 5 others did not make the final selection.
> Longines Hydroconquest: This is my daily beater, ticks many boxes and is tough too.
> Frederique Constant Clear vision: This rose gold version dresses up any outfit.
> Certina DS Podium: Included one Quartz and also covers the square look.
> ...


Nice collection. just got the GMT master II (16710) as well and I think you might be right in its ability to kill the collection addiction. I haven't been able to wear anything else for a month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Killarney said:


> Going to try and keep it to six as I want to wear them and not just look at them in a box. 5 others did not make the final selection.
> Longines Hydroconquest: This is my daily beater, ticks many boxes and is tough too.
> Frederique Constant Clear vision: This rose gold version dresses up any outfit.
> Certina DS Podium: Included one Quartz and also covers the square look.
> ...


I've had my GMT Master for 9 months, gets 90% of my wrist time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

This is how it currently sits. I feel like the collection is getting close to where I want it but that there may be one more move to make. The Pelagos and C65 have sentimental value and will stay and the Aqua Terra is my most versatile and frequently worn and will also likely stay. I don't love having three Christopher Wards in the collection, but also feel like I need a blue diver somewhere in the watch box. So thats the current collection. Isn't this a fun hobby!


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

I am not addicted. I can stop any time I want to!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought I spent too much on watches. Ha ha ha!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

rdigate said:


> I am not addicted. I can stop any time I want to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, Sure you can but stop now as there's hardly anything left to collect lol. Well done great collection. ?


----------



## Frank G (Mar 13, 2013)

I feel you with the GMT II, Killarney, my latest purchase and it hasn't come off the wrist. I'm finally under 5 pieces, which is where I plan to stay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

Duplicate Post.


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

rdigate said:


> I am not addicted. I can stop any time I want to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection! That blnr really stands out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Thank you! My favorites are the BLNR, Benzinger, Schaumburg Bloodmoon and the Zenith Bronze Flieger. Bet part is I could change my mind tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Beau M said:


>


Nice strap (Gulf colours) on the EcoDrive.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

^ Whoah!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

What's the watch all the way on the left?



dantan said:


>


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi mate,
Sorry for the bad photo.

It is a MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition.

Here is a picture from the Internet:












chillwill120 said:


> What's the watch all the way on the left?


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

very nice, I love the cathedral hands



dantan said:


> Hi mate,
> Sorry for the bad photo.
> 
> It is a MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition.
> ...


----------



## Oxford83 (Sep 7, 2017)

dantan said:


>


Wow, amazing collection. What are your top 2-3 favorites/see the most wrist time?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks!

My Tudor Heritage Black Bay 36 gets the most wear.

My top 3 favourites; that's a tough one.

If I had no choice and had to choose three pieces to keep:

Rolex Submariner
Omega Speedmaster Professional 
MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim

So that I have got one of the most iconic Dive Watches that I can take anywhere, one of the most iconic Chronograph Watches that is rugged (just not very water resistant), and a classy Dress Watch that I can wear for formal events.



Oxford83 said:


> Wow, amazing collection. What are your top 2-3 favorites/see the most wrist time?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

rdigate said:


> I am not addicted. I can stop any time I want to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True sense of humor my friend   
Nice collection 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dan, are the other 2 watches on leather straps also montblanc?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi mate,
From left to right:

MontBlanc 1858 Small Second Limited Edition
IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic
MontBlanc Heritage Chronometrie Ultra Slim

These are good photos from the Internet:




























chillwill120 said:


> Dan, are the other 2 watches on leather straps also montblanc?


----------



## JDM8 (Jul 10, 2016)

That's all she wrote!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

well it's the german part anyway.


----------



## davemachin (May 25, 2016)

Seiko: 11, 1 Grand
Orient: 8
Mechanicals: 24
Quartz (battery): 19
Other (spring drive, tuning fork): 2
LCD: 10
LED: 1
Can do math: 1
Can dial a telephone: 1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4jamie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## VolckerRuled (Mar 15, 2017)

IGotId said:


> My most recent update, 4.5 watches as I count the duoface as 1.5 watches!
> 
> View attachment 6451257
> 
> ...


Damn, I didn't know that reverso existed. That's the one for me. Absoultely epic.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

eblackmo said:


> well it's the german part anyway.


Real nice group! Is that an 857? This one is on the radar, how you liking it?

Sometimes when I wake up in the morning Mr. McCracken's already there!


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

Older pics, I am selling quite a few... was cleaning out my shelving.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

After some serious consolidation; and minus a few beater/fun pieces in a drawer. My small "real" watch collection.

Ideally i would like a 5 piece collection.

With several straps and natos for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Stockegsix said:


> View attachment 12519667


*heavy breathing* 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinbeck (Dec 26, 2010)

loqv75 said:


> View attachment 12519377


Well-rounded collection with some non-mainstream pieces there. Wempe Zeitmeister?


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

agg212 said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok, I know it's 2 pictures ... but it's really just one picture ... taken twice  .


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Very small collection but makes rotation easy haha









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## loqv75 (May 8, 2012)

steinbeck said:


> Well-rounded collection with some non-mainstream pieces there. Wempe Zeitmeister?


Hello yes this one


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

SOTC right now


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that's what I would call a versatile and well curated collection. Excellent selection of classics, well done Sir!



ryanmanyes said:


> SOTC right now
> 
> View attachment 12525545


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Loofa said:


> View attachment 12520401
> 
> 
> After some serious consolidation; and minus a few beater/fun pieces in a drawer. My small "real" watch collection.
> ...


I have this exact Seiko 5 model, always on Nato straps. It really dress it up in leather like yours, love it!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Watch box filled, bought a dual watch winder to allow future expansion while being reasonable. Also it's nice to worry less about setting the time constantly on my main rotation watches.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

This is about 1/3 of my total collection, but are the watches I most often rotate through.
The only two missing from this picture that are worn regularly are my GW5000-1JF G-Shock and my Tissot T-Touch Solar Expert (I keep them on a desktop facing the window so they stay fully charged).









The other 20-25 watches I own are stored in my office safe.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Had quite a few updates in the last couple months. 
Carpenter M11 (selling)
Hamilton Khaki Field
Oris Divers Sixty Five (new)
Hamilton Intra-matic
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Skin (new)
Hamilton RR Special 50


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, Jody has got the most Jekyll / Hyde collection for me. Some of those I utterly adore, and one or two I... _don't_. Still, what a great bunch of watches!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Wow, Jody has got the most Jekyll / Hyde collection for me. Some of those I utterly adore, and one or two I... _don't_. Still, what a great bunch of watches!


Eccentric, eclectic and unique is how I describe it.
|>


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

benben23 said:


> I have this exact Seiko 5 model, always on Nato straps. It really dress it up in leather like yours, love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks bunch! Aye I felt that having it in black would make my collection all just brown strap-black dial pieces.

Yea that strap is probably the best $8 strap I've ever encountered! Search J.P. Leather works on Amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benben23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Loofa said:


> Thanks bunch! Aye I felt that having it in black would make my collection all just brown strap-black dial pieces.
> 
> Yea that strap is probably the best $8 strap I've ever encountered! Search J.P. Leather works on Amazon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip I will check that out!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)

Nick.saporito said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice - what is the seiko at the bottom right?


----------



## AirKing7 (Feb 9, 2017)

mrcopps said:


> Older pics, I am selling quite a few... was cleaning out my shelving.
> 
> View attachment 12518863
> View attachment 12518867


Wow, what an impressive collection!


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

wootx said:


> Nice - what is the seiko at the bottom right?


It's a kinetic I got as a gift back in 1998 haha I'm not sure if the reference number I'm away for the weekend but I'll check when I get back

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

wootx said:


> Nice - what is the seiko at the bottom right?


Found a picture think it's a 5m42-0a39,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

From left to right:
- Grand Seiko SBGT009 (the only tungsten carbide Grand Seiko ever made, will keep its good looks forever 
- Citizen Campanola CTR57-1171 Minute Repeater
- Rolex GMT Master IIc 116710
- Damasko DC66 Chronograph (custom red hand and dot w/ Bracelet)
- Casio Protrek PRW-3500 w/ Leatherman Tread Band


----------



## wootx (Feb 1, 2016)

Nick.saporito said:


> Found a picture think it's a 5m42-0a39,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Current trio:


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

If I had to keep two, it would be these two. That's all the collection I need (wanting is a different matter altogether).


----------



## A.D.U (Sep 24, 2017)

Awesome collections everyone!

My massive collection... I wear the Citizen daily, whereas the Invicta was a gift. However, the Invicta is far too cumbersome for my liking.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A.D.U said:


> Awesome collections everyone!
> 
> My massive collection... I wear the Citizen daily, whereas the Invicta was a gift. However, the Invicta is far too cumbersome for my liking.


How long ago were you given the Invicta?


----------



## A.D.U (Sep 24, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> A.D.U said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome collections everyone!
> ...


I was given the Invicta in late July. Why do you ask?


----------



## tonypeters (Mar 6, 2013)

Very nice collections.
had to use more than one pic.


----------



## tonypeters (Mar 6, 2013)

I have 4 Invicta watches. The two largest measuring 50mm and 62mm. Attention getters but you have get used to the weight and they have to fit perfectly or it will rub you raw. Keeps descent time but Invicta isn't known for their quality.


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Not the best pic, but this is where mine stands now. I have bronze Zelos Helmsman 2 pre ordered and I'm looking to add a blue Gylcine 24hr Airman and a Stowa Flieger to the mix.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.U (Sep 24, 2017)

Nice watches, I love seeing the collections.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

A.D.U said:


> I was given the Invicta in late July. Why do you ask?


Just wondering whether you've taken off the tag and protective wrapping yet.


----------



## A.D.U (Sep 24, 2017)

BarracksSi said:


> A.D.U said:
> 
> 
> > I was given the Invicta in late July. Why do you ask?
> ...


Oh, no I haven't. It's still wrapped and tagged.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Show us the whole family!*

Ok let's show us all your whole family of watches.
If you have 3 or more of the same brand of watch, show us them all in 1 picture.
If there's a good story there, share it.









Aipinst, on Zuludiver canvas & leather; SNK 805(green), SNKM95 (red), and the H557a I got myself a graduation present.
All of them run great, and the 2 SNK's are in the box, waiting for my kids to grow old enough to get their first automatic watch.

Whadda you have?

PS Thanks to the moderators for putting this in the right place! I knew I saw the thread somewhere!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*

Would need a satellite or drone overhead to fit them all in

Here's one of 4 Window sills with just solars










Bulova chronos.....missing a few, arrived since this was taken, we got Swiss 7750s, Precisionist, Accutron, UHF, 262kHz, Snorkel, Lobster, Wilton, Moon Watch, Surveyor, Curv, Murren, Tellaro, etc.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*

Made some changes. The Planet Ocean has been getting like 90% of the wear. I need to trim down the collection and the Rolex is currently for sale but Speedy and Alpinist aren't going anywhere.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

My Tag Heuer watches...


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*



chillwill120 said:


> Made some changes. The Planet Ocean has been getting like 90% of the wear. I need to trim down the collection and the Rolex is currently for sale but Speedy and Alpinist aren't going anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 12542461


Which size PO is that?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

gossler said:


> My Tag Heuer watches...


According to your signature, there is one missing .....


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Orange_GT3 said:


> According to your signature, there is one missing .....


You are right! My 200 Professional... although I don't t feel its in the same league as these ones...

I guess a new photo is in order


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*



Orange_GT3 said:


> Which size PO is that?


42 mm


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*

Does it look bigger than 42?



Orange_GT3 said:


> Which size PO is that?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*



chillwill120 said:


> Does it look bigger than 42?


No. I thought it was the 42mm version, but I just wanted to check. The PO has kept drifting in and out of my mind as a possibility ever since I bought a 2nd hand 45.5mm version in HK for a friend but the larger diameter is too much for me.


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

This is my collection:
- Rolex GMT Master II BLNR
- Omega Planet Ocean 2500 44.5mm
- Omega Speedmaster MK II co-axial re-edition
- IWC Pilot Chrono
- IWC Big Pilot
- IWC Portuguese 7 days









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

A new addition with the Airman to the collection.

Still need a Flieger (Stowa or Damasko) and a Blue (I don't count the 2 blue modded 7002s) something to feel I'm in good place with my collection. Also awaiting my pre ordered bronze Helmsman II.

It's diver heavy and far from
perfect but is what is it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

Updated SOTC. Have a trade pending for the Citizen, but for now, it's a full box.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

My current lineup:

Patek Philippe 5227R 
Omega Seamaster AT 2517.80 
Modify

I did it backwards by buying the PP first which wiped out my watch budget.. Surprisingly like the Quartz because I don't compare the movement to the PP.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*


----------



## Damo997 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's my little collection still a few pieces to add like a GMT2 in blue black but trying to get one from an AD is like pulling teeth.....


----------



## Lofnsjoke (Aug 23, 2017)

My small collection this far.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GodriTheDwarf (Apr 30, 2017)

I love the bezel on that Squale... I wish it was a little smaller, its just too big for me.  Love the Alpina too!


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: Show us the whole family!*

Ugh Yankee, in my rough personal estimation, these pics only represent 5% of your collection ?



yankeexpress said:


> Would need a satellite or drone overhead to fit them all in
> 
> Here's one of 4 Window sills with just solars
> 
> ...


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My two and one more arriving today









Sent from my Harrier Tab from EE using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi mates,

My current rotation:









- High end: my beloved Lange 1 for special events, and a more sporty RO15400
- Dressy: a two hands TT1931 for formal attire, and Tangente no date for casual events
- WTs: BLNR for business trips, and the functional and elegant JLC MG as world timer
- Divers: the formal and versatile LV as my favourite weekend partner, and Pelagos as tool watch
- Chronos: DSOM vintage and a cool Portuguese as every day watches

Cheers,


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Karlisnet said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> My current rotation:
> 
> ...


Wow, absolutely stunning collection! Certainly covers all possible situations - very, very nice.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Whoops, dupe.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Oops! Wrong forum! Sorry!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

My divers together...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I finally got around to doing it. Many missing in the picture... but you get the idea.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine.


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> My current rotation:
> 
> ...


Goals. Thanks for sharing!

Looking to add some color (blue and white/silver specifically), but here's my current collection:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I finally got around to doing it. Many missing in the picture... but you get the idea.


Many of us will be showing this pic to the Missus..!! ;-)


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

This is it for me for a while.









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fomenko said:


> Many of us will be showing this pic to the Missus..!! ;-)


Ha! I did just that, and over dinner last night. I'll give you one guess about the phrase I used, too.


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

digivandig said:


> This is it for me for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! The SLA is such a cool looking watch, hope you're enjoying it. The Tangente is on my list for sure- is yours the 35 or 38mm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

I am done! Well maybe for just a while. I have it down to 10 watches that I love and have most if the bases covered.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> My current rotation:
> 
> ...


That's an amazing collection you have there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

If you ever decide to sell your Credor, please kindly PM me!

Thanks.



MediumRB said:


> View attachment 12607043


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My very small collection but the Fifty Five Fathoms has to go as I dont wear it enough









Sent from my MediaPad T1 8.0 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

ryanmanyes said:


> SOTC right now
> 
> View attachment 12525545


SOTC (UPDATE)


----------



## Stjones (Jan 18, 2016)

Loving where I am right now!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> SOTC (UPDATE)
> 
> View attachment 12615969


I love that Zenith pilot- which model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> SOTC (UPDATE)
> 
> View attachment 12615969


Oh and the other ones are not bad either... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

lol cheers. It's the Zenith Pilot Big Date Special (winner of the petite aiguille at GPHG 2012).

I love it 



Jim44 said:


> Oh and the other ones are not bad either...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

ryanmanyes said:


> lol cheers. It's the Zenith Pilot Big Date Special (winner of the petite aiguille at GPHG 2012).
> 
> I love it


Thanks. That's a beautiful collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

STJones:

I love the collection.
What bracelet is on the Pan Europ? I didn't realize there was one that fit! it looks good too!


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

atdegs said:


> Had quite a few updates in the last couple months.
> Carpenter M11 (selling)
> Hamilton Khaki Field
> Oris Divers Sixty Five (new)
> ...


Nice set. I love the Hamiltons and the Oris.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SnapJag (Jul 30, 2017)

Nick.saporito said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't like many Breitling for the bling, but this one you have is exquisitely modern and plain, in a great way. Thanks for sharing to see that one. What's it's model?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mart13 (May 29, 2017)

rdigate said:


> I am done! Well maybe for just a while. I have it down to 10 watches that I love and have most if the bases covered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely collection ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

SnapJag said:


> I don't like many Breitling for the bling, but this one you have is exquisitely modern and plain, in a great way. Thanks for sharing to see that one. What's it's model?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It's a superocean abyss and thank you , ya I'm not into blingy either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Nick.saporito said:


> It's a superocean abyss and thank you , ya I'm not into blingy either
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is just a cheap strap I got for it think it was like $5 but it matched . It originally had a leather strap , something about leather on a five watch just doesn't jive with me haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.saporito (Aug 5, 2017)

Nick.saporito said:


> That is just a cheap strap I got for it think it was like $5 but it matched . It originally had a leather strap , something about leather on a five watch just doesn't jive with me haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dive watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lhawli (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll play!

Minus the DD (in safe) and BLNR (with wife) LOL


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice collections! Here is mine. On the prowl for a blue dial. Suggestions welcome.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Nice collections! Here is mine. On the prowl for a blue dial. Suggestions welcome.
> View attachment 12617861
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything but an Omega! I got your blue covered...:


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Everything but an Omega! I got your blue covered...:


That's bold and beautiful. I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stjones (Jan 18, 2016)

AlaskaJohnboy,

It’s a Yobokies BoR. It took a small bit of tweaking on the end-links to shape it to the case, it in the end I love it.


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)

Updated from my last post:

Victorinox Summit
Seiko 5
Seiko SARB017
Rolex Explorer
Ball Bronze Star
Timex Dress Watch
C. Ward C60 GMT
Omega SMP
Seiko SKX009
Rolex Submariner
Ball Sportsman
My son's favorite Batman watch

Not shown:
Hamilton Khaki X-Patrol Chronograph (currently for sale)
Rotary Reverso Revelation (currently for sale)


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Had some turnover lately. Got rid of Panerai & Tudor, replacing with a Doxa 300 and 300T. Need a new family picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Everything but an Omega! I got your blue covered...:


Every time i see that, a little bit of my general apathy towards Omega gets chipped away. That's SO nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Still have a fashion watch in the collection but I'm swapping it out soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My only watch (always looking though)


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

vkalia said:


> Every time i see that, a little bit of my general apathy towards Omega gets chipped away. That's SO nice.


Thank you... Suh! I will break you down!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> That's bold and beautiful. I like it!


SY, you have one of the nicest 6 watch collections I have seen! Add this to it and it would be the PERFECT 7-watch collection!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> My only watch (always looking though)


Try a little less blurry shot of my one and only in the "collection"
View attachment 12619301


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> SY, you have one of the nicest 6 watch collections I have seen! Add this to it and it would be the PERFECT 7-watch collection!


Thanks for the great advice and kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaborda (Jun 13, 2011)

Not the best pic. But here's me. Only pending a Daytona C White in About 12 months.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lonewolf9 (Dec 5, 2011)

Tissot Visodate, MK Jetmaster, Seiko Sportura
Citizen Eco-Drive, Hamilton Khaki Scuba, Tissot Chronograph


----------



## kingspertel (Nov 2, 2014)

12 piece collection


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't wear these all (the Casio or swatch)










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Update.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidsai (May 2, 2017)

Here is a single image of most of my collection, and then some close ups. of same. hope you all like it, the drwaer chest was design and made by me with the help of a carpenter and a painter.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm never satisfied with my collection and often trying to round out and/or consolidate.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant collection! Is that a Speedy bracelet on the SMP? It looks good. Adds a more formal touch to the piece.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Young collection that is getting some change. Currently:

- a Scuderia Ferrari quartz watch received as a gift
- Lum-Tec M68
- IWC Pilot Chrono
- Hamilton Jazzmaster
- Hamilton Pilot
- Bulova Moonwatch









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What bracelet do you have on your SMPc? That's not the original is it? I like the look of that.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Similar to speedy but 22mm from the 2254.50 SMP. The original bracelet was a bit fussy to me. Changes the look of the watch a fair bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Can order from Omega AD for circa £400.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, I think this collection is fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squaredot (Jan 6, 2017)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really simple and nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beamer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Here?s mine in two pictures.


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is my collection. Very modest, nothing real expensive with my Oris 2017 Aquis being the "nicest" watch out of the bunch. Other than that you see an Orient M-Force Delta (needs to go, feels way too cheap), a Hamilton Khaki Pilot, a Seiko Baby Tuna, a Glycine Combat Sub on a Strapcode Oyster and a GlycineIncursore. All in a Wolf Windsor Box


----------



## Figgy1R22R (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

zachfeen said:


> All in a Wolf Windsor Box
> View attachment 12661527


I have a Wolf Windsor too (same colour) but without the drawer underneath. Is the drawer useful? What does it look like inside?


----------



## zachfeen (Aug 28, 2015)

The drawer is useful, my only wish is the strap divisions were a little wider to accept a 22mm strap a little easier. Here is a pic inside with a few straps, spare links, tools etc. Very useful and this box with drawer is on sale on amazon for 90 bucks right now, damn steal!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

Beamer82 said:


> Here?s mine in two pictures.


BOOM.

There it is. Perfect two watch collection. Aside from chopping wood or shoveling gravel, i cannot think of any situation not covered by one of these.

add a g-shock and it's complete. Well done


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

My modest collection.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

An update to my collection...minus one vintage Rolex 1601 that is out of commission.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's an updated shot of my watches. EDIT: the Ball is on its way to a new home...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My daily's ATM.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My "collection"recently doubled with the addition of the Damasko DA37.


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

Woooof!!! After looking at these collection pictures i got a big relief. I thought i was the only one with a serious problem lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine.


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

a single picture of all my watches? I don't own a fish eye lens! It would take up the entire table.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

anrex said:


> View attachment 12685859


Whew! Glad to know. I woke up a little confused this morning.


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

dantan said:


> Mine.


Your a bit black dial and Rolex heavy. You should give me the Sub. That will balance your collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Just 5 for now. I think I need a beater and a chronograph, but I'm loving simple 3 handers atm, keep eye balling the Nomos Club Datum in white.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wildmans85 said:


> Just 5 for now. I think I need a beater and a chronograph, but I'm loving simple 3 handers atm, keep eye balling the Nomos Club Datum in white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection, good looking pieces and I like the variety of straps/bracelet. What is the second watch from the left?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


That is impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

bshah1976 said:


> That is impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm plan to build a 75 pieces watch case... I have too many stuffs.

Tapawatch


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Jim44 said:


> Nice collection, good looking pieces and I like the variety of straps/bracelet. What is the second watch from the left?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

That little beauty is a Ricoh Dynamic Wide 8. It's very similar to the Seiko Weekdater watches.

I got it from a local watch seller, I spotted it in passing and really liked it. Still gets its fair share of wrist time and holds reasonable time, especially for a 50 year old watch.

I can post some closer photos if you're keen for a look?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wildmans85 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> That little beauty is a Ricoh Dynamic Wide 8. It's very similar to the Seiko Weekdater watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I just googled it, that's a very attractive watch. I really like the style of showing the full day rather than an abbreviation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

This watch drawer bshah is impressive...










5 slots box + a g shock thats usually on the side in the drawer ready to be grabbed. The fifth will be complete when I find a dive watch Im gonna keep. (flipped too many)


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

Wildmans85 said:


> Just 5 for now. I think I need a beater and a chronograph, but I'm loving simple 3 handers atm, keep eye balling the Nomos Club Datum in white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't consider the Seikos to be beaters, what do you have in mind?


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

mak1277 said:


> If you don't consider the Seikos to be beaters, what do you have in mind?


Yeah fair call, the skx009 was meant to be a beater but when it arrived I liked it so much I couldn't bring myself to treat it like a true beater. It's still my go to for risky water sports but I think a G shock will cover all the beater bases.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Gents,
I have been away for a while from the forum, and now I am back. It is nice to be here again. 
I have couple of additions to my box, latest purchase is the g-shock...
I would appreciate if you can tell me what would be the best purchase decision you suggest 

Ps: I apologize for the moderate quality of the pictures...









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

cadomniel said:


> after consolidation and adding 4 Rolexes.











Update after liquidating Rolexes.
Wanted to have less money tied up in the watch collection for now. Love the Tudor BB 36 and SBDC053


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)

my seiko.....


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a simple and balanced collection


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Here you go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

And more...


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

cadomniel said:


> View attachment 12705881
> 
> 
> Update after liquidating Rolexes.
> Wanted to have less money tied up in the watch collection for now. Love the Tudor BB 36 and SBDC053


WOW... the rare Tudor Destro!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

SOTC December 2017








Regards


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Here is my "dirty dozen" to end 2017 (missing the Datejust). It was definitely a big year for the collection. Lots of change!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

double tap. sorry.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

With nothing inbound at the moment and all my FS watches ready to ship, I can finally post a pic that won't be incorrect in a week.










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Merry Xmas!


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Tough to do...but here's most of it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is most of it.


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 12753949


Seeing your collection, I think you need a Tag Monaco, something similar to what Raza has.

I believe this is the 2015 Caliber 11 edition.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Metlin said:


> Seeing your collection, I think you need a Tag Monaco, something similar to what Raza has.
> 
> I believe this is the 2015 Caliber 11 edition.


That is the goal for sure. LOVE that Monaco


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Karlisnet said:


> Merry Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 12753981


Very nice collection! That's my favorite DSOM variant, how I wish they were a few mm thinner!


----------



## McPGA (Sep 4, 2012)

Couple of additions for 2017









Added Tudor Heritage Chrono and the surprise was the BLNR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 12771259


I've looked through a lot of pictures in this thread, but when I came across yours i audibly said "that's ....ing awesome".


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Has to be two pictures


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't wear the bulova in the back. Just keep it for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Karlisnet said:


> Merry Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 12753981


Wow!! Killer collection!

Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

McPGA said:


> Couple of additions for 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those bookend Rolexes are incredible...that DJ is my next (someday) conquest, I want the jubilee version is the only difference.

Very very nice collection you've got!


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Two pics since my camera skills are not very good.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

mattcantwin said:


> Two pics since my camera skills are not very good.


Is that a Spitfire I see (top right)?


----------



## RUSH2689 (Sep 28, 2011)

McPGA said:


> Couple of additions for 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tasteful collection, well balanced!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

Gave all the automatics a wind, set the date and time across the collection. Here's a better shot from the previous (tapatalk kills the upload quality), a young, and still in the works collection:


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Is that a Spitfire I see (top right)?


Its a 377714 LPP.


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Now this, this right here, is a serious collection. Absolutely love it.



tanatron said:


> View attachment 12771259


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 12771259


Awesome! I'm actually considering that square Fortis in your upper left slot. Can you give me your impressions/views on it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

mattcantwin said:


> Its a 377714 LPP.


Ah OK, thanks. The minute hand was obscuring the day/date complication and the blue dial was not at all obvious in the photo.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

bryan6795 said:


> Now this, this right here, is a serious collection. Absolutely love it.





Loofa said:


> Awesome! I'm actually considering that square Fortis in your upper left slot. Can you give me your impressions/views on it? Thanks


Thank you guys!
A square or rectangular watch you have to try it on to really know if it's for you or not. In any case it will wear BIG, much bigger than its nominal size. The Fortis Square is 38.5mm but really wears like a 44mm on the wrist.
It originally came only on leather but I managed to source a new and rare bracelet for it and I like it very much this way. It gives me a sense of "exclusivity" but its definitely not for everyone. I think it's some sort of an "acquired taste"!


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Dre01SS said:


> Gave all the automatics a wind, set the date and time across the collection. Here's a better shot from the previous (tapatalk kills the upload quality), a young, and still in the works collection:
> View attachment 12775341


How do you ever find yourself selecting any of your other watches, when you have that glorious IWC?

Every time that I see one I find myself wanting one more and more.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

islands62 said:


> Here is my "dirty dozen" to end 2017 (missing the Datejust). It was definitely a big year for the collection. Lots of change!
> 
> View attachment 12750957


Probably the best 12 or less collection I have ever seen on this forum. I think you can now concentrate on a new hobby!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Killarney said:


> Probably the best 12 or less collection I have ever seen on this forum. I think you can now concentrate on a new hobby!


Thanks very much. What a compliment!

There are still a few pieces I wouldn't mind trying/hunting (I have not had a Patek yet), and I would admit that the Breguet and Speedy don't get a lot of wrist time anymore, but I feel pretty good about the collection. I also now have a strict one in/one out, so as to not grow beyond 12.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

tanatron said:


> Thank you guys!
> A square or rectangular watch you have to try it on to really know if it's for you or not. In any case it will wear BIG, much bigger than its nominal size. The Fortis Square is 38.5mm but really wears like a 44mm on the wrist.
> It originally came only on leather but I managed to source a new and rare bracelet for it and I like it very much this way. It gives me a sense of "exclusivity" but its definitely not for everyone. I think it's some sort of an "acquired taste"!


Ah thanks for the input. That would simply be too big for me unfortunately. Le sigh...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Just waiting on a Speedy Pro one day to finish things up.


----------



## Lilbrief35 (Dec 3, 2017)

One day... One day.. Lol


DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

CellestinoHernendes said:


> How do you ever find yourself selecting any of your other watches, when you have that glorious IWC?
> 
> Every time that I see one I find myself wanting one more and more.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I lusted after the IWC Pilot for a good while, the blue dial is beautiful and always catching my eye. If you're on the fence, climb over it and get after it! I got it on the bracelet as the IWC one is extremely comfortable with its micro-adjustment feature, and there are tons of excellent aftermarket leather bands you can get. It does get the most wrist time, closely followed by the Lum-Tec (awesome GADA watch). The Hamilton Pilot gets wrist time on casual occasions, and the Jazzmaster for dressier times. The Bulova gets the least wrist time, I may sell it sometime, and the Ferrari watch was a gift many years back and seldom used now - placeholder for the next addition to the collection, whichever that may end up being...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## escobar144 (Nov 8, 2017)

all these collections are making me want to go out and get an omega diver lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lilbrief35 said:


> One day... One day.. Lol


Collection can grows very fast sometime... 

Tapawatch


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Not everything, but I call this my A-List


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Mine as of today. I have to make room for a couple I have my eye on so there will be 2 casualties very shortly:


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

With a few minor omissions.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HayWayne (Jan 6, 2018)

Something for every (almost) occasion.









I've picked up a few more since this picture was taken - some 'fixer-uppers'.


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

The "for now" group shot


----------



## elmiperru (Apr 2, 2009)

DilliTime said:


> With a few minor omissions.
> View attachment 12789915
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Is that a JLC Reverso Shadow? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

AllanR said:


> Not everything, but I call this my A-List
> View attachment 12781441


I love that IWC!

Edit: Does it come with no date? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

My collection as of today... (sarx055 delivering tomorrow so a new family portrait will be required).


----------



## Neognosis (Sep 10, 2014)

DilliTime said:


> With a few minor omissions.
> View attachment 12789915
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


that looks like a fantastic case!

is it a Pelican?


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

elmiperru said:


> Is that a JLC Reverso Shadow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, a '95 GT Shadow. Possibly my favourite piece on the wrist.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch12 (Jan 9, 2016)

Almost everything


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Karlisnet said:


> Merry Xmas!
> 
> View attachment 12753981


That A. Lange! Awesome collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Current SOTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

For that I would need a panoramic lense.


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

Neognosis said:


> that looks like a fantastic case!
> 
> is it a Pelican?


Yes, I think it's a 1170.

A great case in many ways - flexible, sturdy, relatively affordable, discreet and compact enough to slip into a small safe. Also, you get a good degree of humidity control, especially if you stick a silica gel pouch under a few of the watches. Where I live, and with a few vintage pieces, that's a big bonus.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

Most of the collection, the often worn part


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

kmitch12 said:


> View attachment 12791583
> 
> Almost everything


Is the Aatos that mad-cheap Chinese tourbillon? I'd consider for the novelty and just to watch the tourb, but I'm not sure I'd ever wear it. The fact that yours isn't in your main case would suggest the same, or am I way off the mark?


----------



## kmitch12 (Jan 9, 2016)

> Is the Aatos that mad-cheap Chinese tourbillon? I'd consider for the novelty and just to watch the tourb, but I'm not sure I'd ever wear it. The fact that yours isn't in your main case would suggest the same, or am I way off the mark?


That is exactly what it is - AATOS Tourbillon . I did essentially get it for the novelty, and wear it maybe once or twice a year, if that. The watch on the bottom left corner, is also one of those watches that I never wear. A Zamboni (Ice Rink Resurfacer) branded watch, that I thought was cool since I work in that industry.


----------



## JCRL_ (Nov 17, 2017)

BLNR arrived today!!


----------



## LPhiE (Sep 16, 2013)

Current state of the collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Update with this year's Christmas present. Also my cheapo, blue-dialled Skagen died so I replaced that with a used S/el Chronometer:


----------



## Dandydude (Nov 9, 2015)

I've got to come up with a better way to store these....sorry about my poor photography skills
















Broken down a bit


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Couldn't resist swapping in the 556...









I think I'll stop deceiving myself that I can keep a steady collection!


----------



## J9293 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mine. As of end 2017. Four incoming this month.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

^ Only four coming in this month? Step it up, dude.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My collection of ONE. It’s been a long time grail of mine always on my radar. For years I didn’t purchase it as I thought I would like Tudor and omega offerings more but it wasn’t until I learned more about Seiko and had first hand experience that I came to appreciate the brand and I love my Marinemaster. 

My goal is to add the polar explorer to add some variety with a good robust, practical two watch combo which would cover all situations I as a young active police man would find myself in. I’m not one for suits and dress watches and if prince harry can rock his polar explorer I think I’ll get buy just fine wearing it with a suit


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Packing the essentials for a long vacation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abondo1989 (Jul 25, 2017)

Started collecting 8 months ago. Went a little overboard in a short period haha


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

catlike said:


> Mine as of today. I have to make room for a couple I have my eye on so there will be 2 casualties very shortly:
> 
> View attachment 12789859


How do you pick a watch from this awesome collection


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Packing the essentials for a long vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chazam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhak22 (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## socciomz (Aug 7, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Chazam
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Packing the essentials for a long vacation!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you staying and the room number, please...


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Mine. As of end 2017. Four incoming this month.


Holy cow...what a collection..it covers all different genre..probably at least $100k in that collection?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

MediumRB said:


> ^ Only four coming in this month? Step it up, dude.


Just bought one more. So five total for this month. Got my vintage Seiko 6602 a couple of weeks back. So eagerly waiting for my Botta One Hand, vintage Timex Marlin, vintage Rado Green Horse and vintage Omega Constellation Piepan. Can hardly wait.



EA-Sport said:


> Pongster said:
> 
> 
> > Mine. As of end 2017. Four incoming this month.
> ...


Based on acquisition cost, about USD180K through the years. Since 2006.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Pongster said:


> MediumRB said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Only four coming in this month? Step it up, dude.
> ...


Jeezus


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

asonstuf said:


> Awesome setup! Next time my wife complains about my hobby I am showing her this photograph!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I just did this and said 'you think my watch issues are bad?' And i was 'granted permission' to make onr in her walk in wardrobe room  how she'd feel about me spending the next few years worth of holiday and house doing money on filling it might be a different matter though.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Need some variation in dial colour! :think: Other than that i got most bases covered.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

abondo1989 said:


> Started collecting 8 months ago. Went a little overboard in a short period haha


Do you actually wear the Tudor black shield? It's ... bold


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exquisite collection! If I nitpick then I would say 4 Black dials is a little much. Maybe replace 2 of those with a white and a blue dial and then it would be perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamilof (Jan 15, 2013)

my wife's Datejust and my Explorer (not much of a collection but we wear them all the time)


----------



## mr2manycars (Sep 10, 2016)

From top top left to bottom right: Tudor prince date chronograph, submariner no date 14060m, Tudor heritage chronograph, orient sun and moon 6tth anniversary custom dial swap, Seiko ufo, Seiko helmet, orient sun and moon II white dial, Rolex datejust Buckley dial, skx009, skx173.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Exquisite collection! If I nitpick then I would say 4 Black dials is a little much. Maybe replace 2 of those with a white and a blue dial and then it would be perfect.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The moser is actually blue but still a dark dial. I do have a lighter dial watch coming later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

tedwu said:


> Thanks! The moser is actually blue but still a dark dial. I do have a lighter dial watch coming later
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aah! My bad. Must look stunning in person with the blue dial!
Might I ask what is the lighter dial incoming? I just wanna see the pic of the whole collection with the lighter dial, lol. Would be a sight to behold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

dbhak22 said:


>


You should buy a Rolex


----------



## dbhak22 (Feb 12, 2017)

delco714 said:


> You should buy a Rolex


That's what I'm thinking too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

dbhak22 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

These are all really impressive. I dont even want to post mine...


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

DOYAM said:


> These are all really impressive. I dont even want to post mine...


Post it up. Plenty of WUSers talk about narrowing their hoarder-worthy collections down to just two or three watches. Some of them start to wonder why they spent so much money at all.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Just added the Tudor.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My current collection as it stands..

From top to bottom:

Lum-tec B19 Combat Bronze
IWC Pilot's watch Mark XVIII Edition "Le Petit Prince"
JLC Master Control Date "Sector dial"
Rolex Datejust 41 (2017)
Omega Seamaster Diver 300M "Commander's Watch" Limited Edition










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Micro said:


> My current collection as it stands..
> 
> From top to bottom:
> 
> ...


Three fairly new acquisitions there given their recent release dates.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Three fairly new acquisitions there given their recent release dates.


Yes sir.

The JLC, Rolex and Omega all acquired the between Sept 2017 and Jan 2018.

I have moved through a few watches this last year to arrive at a core collection that I am happy with. I am just missing a Chrono, but that will come much later down the line.

Right now, I am eying a Breitling Aerospace Evo. Yes, I know it's quartz, but I love the look and feel on the wrist and it will make an excellent all around fun beater. Not that I'm going to abuse a 2 to 3 thousand dollar watch. And yes, I will buy this one pre-owned.


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

I know, I know...

Styles (and price range) are all over the place..


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

There's something about putting my watches on little pillows that seems silly, and I could not find a watch box I liked, so my dad made me one.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Best looking box I had ever seen, especially that lizard handle.

oh and the collection is impeccable too.........



elixxxer said:


> There's something about putting my watches on little pillows that seems silly, and I could not find a watch box I liked, so my dad made me one.
> 
> View attachment 12841471


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

Starting from top right:

Citizen Campanola Grand Complication;
Citizen Campanola Mechanical;
Orient Star Retrograde;
Citizen Attesa Direct Flight;
Seiko Presage Starlight;
Seiko Prospex Sea Monster;
Swatch Sistem51.


----------



## Stevenski64 (Jan 25, 2018)

Breitling Navitimer Jupiter pilot, Breitling Superocean Steelfish, Omega speedmaster Racing, Omega Seamater Planrt Ocen,Bulova Marine Star


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

xherion said:


> View attachment 12825203


A very nice collection, seems you prefer straps to bracelets


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

tedwu said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one balanced and tasteful collection.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

I have a Steinhart in Germany for warranty work but here is the rest of the collection.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'll sell an Oris soon. Maybe let a submariner go as well. Really like the look of Breitling Top Time and Rolex 1601.


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 12856551
> 
> 
> I'll sell an Oris soon. Maybe let a submariner go as well. Really like the look of Breitling Top Time and Rolex 1601.


Rolex, Cartier, IWC trio is 
I don't think you need a Top Time, a 1601 would be a brilliant addition though!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

My "babies" 🤣









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Strangely enough, before i was really into watches, I only liked bracelet and I swore off straps, because leather straps get crumpled with normal pin buckle.

But since i found deployant clasps, I really love leather straps because they gave me another degree of freedom to customize and play around with variety of hides and colors.

Especially when you had to slow down the watch purchase madness 



Adam_Micheal said:


> A very nice collection, seems you prefer straps to bracelets


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Aah! My bad. Must look stunning in person with the blue dial!
> Might I ask what is the lighter dial incoming? I just wanna see the pic of the whole collection with the lighter dial, lol. Would be a sight to behold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put down a deposit a few weeks ago for a K.Chaykin Joker in titanium. I guess it can count as a light dial  
Unfortunately I'll have to wait for a few more months for it


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

iam7head said:


> This is one balanced and tasteful collection.


thank you for your kind words! I have two incoming so probably will have to drop the speedy soon.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Latest SOTC. Added an IWC Mark XVIII and swapped the Calibre 12 Monaco for the Calibre 11 version.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

tedwu said:


> I put down a deposit a few weeks ago for a K.Chaykin Joker in titanium. I guess it can count as a light dial
> Unfortunately I'll have to wait for a few more months for it


I have to admit, I had no clue what K. Chaykin Joker was so I had to look it up. 
Very intriguing, I may not drop that kind of money on a watch like that myself but it's one heck of a watch! I actually want to see your collection even more now once you receive it. It would be interesting to see it at different times to see different expressions. 
I think it will be worth the wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Latest SOTC. Added an IWC Mark XVIII and swapped the Calibre 12 Monaco for the Calibre 11 version.
> 
> View attachment 12867979


This is just excellent!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

abondo1989 said:


> Started collecting 8 months ago. Went a little overboard in a short period haha


Have you taken that Seawolf to max depth yet? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

islands62 said:


> Thanks very much. What a compliment!
> 
> There are still a few pieces I wouldn't mind trying/hunting (I have not had a Patek yet), and I would admit that the Breguet and Speedy don't get a lot of wrist time anymore, but I feel pretty good about the collection. I also now have a strict one in/one out, so as to not grow beyond 12.


Sell the Speedy and Breguet, putting the proceeds towards the Patel. Leaving you one more slot to fill once again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Updated SOTC after a couple recent acquisitions










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Some of my favs.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Always lots of changes, but this is what it is currently.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's my collection as from February '18. Added the Pilot sterile homage to see how a 44mm wears....


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

View attachment 12872629


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Cleaning things up. Here's where I stand. I have others, but they are currently for sale, and out of the rotation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoLHaHeHo (Jan 12, 2012)

Current collection. Gonna take a break from purchasing, I hope.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

LoLHaHeHo said:


> Current collection. Gonna take a break from purchasing, I hope.


Wow, what a great, versatile collection. Strong work!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

Just the Seiko's today, the others are at the beach enjoying the SoCal sun!


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

Jake West said:


> Just the Seiko's today, the others are at the beach enjoying the SoCal sun!
> 
> View attachment 12875685


This post is making me want a Seiko PADI again!


----------



## LoLHaHeHo (Jan 12, 2012)

propforall said:


> Wow, what a great, versatile collection. Strong work!


Thanks, I am big on matching watches with clothes and shoes, so having a versatile collection is indeed important for me.
:-!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Things are so out of hand.... how about my collection of one brand in one shot...?

Eeney... meeney... miney... I pick TCM:










(Oh hey.... 2000th post in this thread!)


----------



## Adrien_ (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi there.
Still a student so don't expect much.
On top of that, I'm still a newbie in the field. Started collecting watches only a year ago or so.

But still. I'm very proud of the few watches I own.

I'll work hard in University, and I so I can get a good job and then my watch collection will be amazing!!!

Adrien_ Cheers.

PS : who would know the name of the Omega. I think it's a constellation or a delvigne but I'm not sure.









Sent from my PRA-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

3 are new since July!
Hamilton khaki x wind pilot
Steinhart nav b uhr 24 gmt
Hamilton viewmatic jazzmaster

Others include:
Po 45 circa 2015
Invicta pro diver circa 2010
Borealis sea dragon
Luminix 3051 BO
Favre leuba refurb (1954?)
Steinhart 47 buhr bronze
Bulova precisionist bronze pvd
Casio calc watch
Some cheap fossil I dont wear
Hamilton from 1957 (needs repair)

The winder is a pangaea my fiancee bought me for Christmas this year! Love it.. Drawer could be deeper though


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine after some consolidating and changing. Pretty well set now except will probably rotate a couple through but don't see these 4 changing any time soon.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Oklahoma said:


> Mine after some consolidating and changing. Pretty well set now except will probably rotate a couple through but don't see these 4 changing any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the new PO design? Not sold on it just yet :/


----------



## archon (Mar 14, 2015)

current state of my collection! 
View attachment 12887291


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not going to describe the watches, one by one. I'll just mention the number of watches per brand (alphabetical order ;-)):
1x Breguet; 3x Breitling; 1x Chronoswiss; 1x Dan Henry; 1x Eberhard; 3x Fortis; 1x Frederique Constant; 3x Hamilton; 2x IWC; 1x JLC; 1x Junkers; 11x Longines; 1x Meistersinger; 1x Mestril; 20X Omega; 1x Poljot; 4x Rolex; 1x Sector; 3x Seiko; 1x Signo; 1x Tissot; 3x Tudor; 1x Unimatic; 1x Ventus; 1x Zenith.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 12888277
> 
> 
> I'm not going to describe the watches, one by one. I'll just mention the number of watches per brand (alphabetical order ;-)):
> 1x Breguet; 3x Breitling; 1x Chronoswiss; 1x Dan Henry; 1x Eberhard; 3x Fortis; 1x Frederique Constant; 3x Hamilton; 2x IWC; 1x JLC; 1x Junkers; 11x Longines; 1x Meistersinger; 1x Mestril; 20X Omega; 1x Poljot; 4x Rolex; 1x Sector; 3x Seiko; 1x Signo; 1x Tissot; 3x Tudor; 1x Unimatic; 1x Ventus; 1x Zenith.


Dude, you've got some serious sickness!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

Still no chronograph...


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

CMTFR said:


> View attachment 12888277
> 
> 
> I'm not going to describe the watches, one by one. I'll just mention the number of watches per brand (alphabetical order ;-)):
> 1x Breguet; 3x Breitling; 1x Chronoswiss; 1x Dan Henry; 1x Eberhard; 3x Fortis; 1x Frederique Constant; 3x Hamilton; 2x IWC; 1x JLC; 1x Junkers; 11x Longines; 1x Meistersinger; 1x Mestril; 20X Omega; 1x Poljot; 4x Rolex; 1x Sector; 3x Seiko; 1x Signo; 1x Tissot; 3x Tudor; 1x Unimatic; 1x Ventus; 1x Zenith.


That's awesome. Any favorites??

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

delco714 said:


> How do you like the new PO design? Not sold on it just yet :/


I like it. It is thick but wears well. Mine is the ceramic deep black so it is the 45.5mm case and is 17.8mm thick. The smaller steel ones will wear better on most people. The new case back design is thinner than the original. The lugs are also short so it doesn't overhang on my 6.75" wrist.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMTFR (Aug 29, 2011)

propforall said:


> That's awesome. Any favorites??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure. Let's see...:think:

First group - the Rolex brigade. Why? Because they feel comfortable on the wrist, have the best (local) after sales service and above all, they're trustable, meaning: they're extremely well built, solid, precise, accurate and robust. And contrary to popular believe,they never attracted unwelcome attention, with perhaps a small exception: the Sub C, because of its shiny ceramic bezel.










The Breguet Type XX: my favourite watch.The least expensive Breguet, it doesn't hide its military roots but adds a discrete touch of luxury, well shown on a myriad of details.










The JLC Master Control. Extremely easy on the wrist and despite the low contrast between dial and hands, the legibility is actually very good. The movement keeps great time and the watch performs its role as an almost formal, but discrete dress watch.
 









The Speedmaster: it will always have a place in my 'collection'. This is one of those rare watches I felt it was for me, the moment I had it on my wrist, the very first time I tried it on. Highly versatile when it comes to straps. A more precise movement would be welcome,but I already know it so well, I easily deal with its idiosyncrasies.












The IWC Mark XVI: light, legible, solid. On a proper strap it can show a certain class of its own. My choice of'flieger'. It may not be 'historically' correct, but I couldn't care less. ;-)










The Longines Hydroconquest (quartz): my most accurate quartz - luck of the draw, because it uses just a rather basic ETA. But it is practical, becomes handy when in a hurry, dresses down or up rather easily for a diver, and it definitely can stand a beat or two.
 









The Omega Museum Pilot's 1938: it's not a vintage, while I bet it thinks otherwise. A problem for Omega, because it was hard to sell and I understand why. Closely based on a 1938 model, it looks a bit strange and it's hard to include into a specific category. Love it. b-)


















The Unimatic Due: and because every circus has a clown, this is the right place for the Unimatic. From an obscure micro-brand, powered by a rather basic movement it awakened on me, strong memories of other times. The design is highly polarizing and the case profile as uncommon as they come. But it's solid, 300mWR and it's a great fun to wear.

Sorry for the Off Topic. Please, carry on.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

The core of my collection:


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Iliyan said:


> The core of my collection:


All you need are those two on the left.


----------



## Iliyan (May 30, 2010)

SaoDavi said:


> All you need are those two on the left.


I have an excuse for keeping the others. The Seiko was my grandfather's, the Bulova was a gift from my wife for the first wedding anniversary, the Citizen is my beater, the NTH Antilles is my travel watch, and the two blue divers...well...I just like them a lot


----------



## luecack (May 17, 2015)

Sorry for the poor lighting in my bedroom...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My collection minus 3 G-Shocks. Couldn't get those in the pic as my 2 year old was going nuts and saying "I need those watches!!!" Gave him the Gs to preserve the rest.
With a Longines VHP chrono 42mm on it's way, I need 1 more to round out my collection of 10. May be Rolex GMT Master II? Need a true GMT and love the watch. If only they can come up with Pepsi or Coke bezel in steel. No more changes after that for a while.

1) Glashutte Original Senator Sixties
2) IWC Mark XVIII le petit prince
3) Omega Speedmaster Mark IV Professional
4) Ball Skindiver
5) Nomos Club Datum
6) Squale PanAm GMT
7) Grand Seiko SBGV225
8) Benrus Moray Brass 40mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drake998 (Apr 23, 2015)

I think it's time to post an update to my collection, 18 months later.

In: Seiko SARB033, Citizen Nighthawk, Citizen Prodiver, Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm
Out: Seiko Blumo, Seiko Alpinist, Squale 20 Atmos Mint

I've reduced my number of divers by 1, the number of homages by 1, and added in two eco-drives for vacation/beater watches. Happy where I am now, but long term starting to count my pennies to go after replacing my Squale with the real deal.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Same SOTC, just a new photo


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

I've moved some stuff around. Figured I'd post an updated photo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishoop (Jun 23, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just a new photo


You're pictures are excellent! Watches are great too!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

fishoop said:


> You're pictures are excellent! Watches are great too!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

SOTC 02/19/18


----------



## pelicanactor (Dec 28, 2017)

Great pics!


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Love the Helson and the Flightmaster! 


Ossamanity said:


> SOTC 02/19/18


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Update with a new addition...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

Michael Day said:


> Update with a new addition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Will look even better once the Seaforth arrives!


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

This is my setup;

Longines Hydroconquest, Obris Morgan Explorer II, Certina DS Podium, Tisell ST19
Kemmner Tonneau, Junkers Bauhaus, G. Gerlach Lux-sport, Tuseno First 42


----------



## bryan6795 (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes, I'm a sucker for time-only.

Finally managed to complete my collection as of today, after many months of downsizing. 
This will be my new lineup for the foreseeable future.


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

My small collection so far


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

bryan6795 said:


> Yes, I'm a sucker for time-only.
> 
> Finally managed to complete my collection as of today, after many months of downsizing.
> This will be my new lineup for the foreseeable future.
> ...


Simple and elegant, very classy!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

That is very easy for me  My everything watch and my watch for working out and rough stuff...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just a new photo
> 
> View attachment 12909145


Holy Moly Mchu004! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Made some changes like I always do.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dougiebaby said:


> Holy Moly Mchu004! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!


Thanks! Definitely spent way too much time thinking about how to put it together ;-)


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

Current and now stable collection:

Lum-tec B19 combat bronze
IWC Le Petit Prince XVIII blue dial
JLC Master Control Date Sector Dial
Omega SMPc Commanders Limited Edition
Breitling Professional Aerospace EVO blue dial
Rolex Explorer II 16570 with 3186 movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Very well-balanced collection, I am a fan!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Collection complete with the purchase of a Seiko srp529j1.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just a new photo
> 
> View attachment 12909145


I would have to grow up before my collection could look like this. Unless, I am mistaken, this collection is impressive not only for the units in the collection, but more so for the time and effort put into the selections.

That's too much for me, cause like Peter Pan, I don't wanna grow up...lol


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Itubij said:


> I would have to grow up before my collection could look like this. Unless, I am mistaken, this collection is impressive not only for the units in the collection, but more so for the time and effort put into the selections.
> 
> That's too much for me, cause like Peter Pan, I don't wanna grow up...lol


One of the most balanced I've seen.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Dec 31, 2009)

SOTC. Wow look how good the anti reflection coating is on the Sinn. These were just snapped with cell phone so sorry about quality. These are sorted roughly by value.

I've also got a Swatch beater, and a couple of low value sentimental watches.


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

oldskoolbiker said:


> SOTC. Wow look how good the anti reflection coating is on the Sinn. These were just snapped with cell phone so sorry about quality. These are sorted roughly by value.
> 
> I've also got a Swatch beater, and a couple of low value sentimental watches.
> 
> View attachment 12925785


really nice collection! good point about the sinn for sure..


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Nemoskywalker said:


>


I could deal with that.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

That is the perfect combination!


Nemoskywalker said:


>


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

An update. Not the best pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Trying to get all watches in one pic makes me realize I may need to downsize a biti


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

I like my watches to display the correct time...


----------



## GreatLakesWatch (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

My humble collection.


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is my current collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

freesole said:


> My small collection so far
> 
> View attachment 12922211


I think your done here. Beautiful collection 👍


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

That’s it for a while.
Rolex GMT Master ii.
Omega Aqua Terra 8900.
Freddie Moon Phase,
Archimede 42A,
Certina DS Podium quartz,
Longines Hydroconquest,
Freddie rose gold,
Deep blue Daynight Diver.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

It is feeling like my watch collection will be rounding out at about 12. I can definitely see about 5 of these leaving the group to be replaced by... Well, not sure yet exactly, but for sure a Tudor Ranger and Hamilton Big Eye.

These are in order of the photo.

Seiko SARA011
Hamilton Khaki Chrono
Hamilton Intra-matic 68
Seiko 6117 -8002 GMT
Vapaus Veli
Tisell Type A
Omega AT2503.33 39.5mm
Movado Museum Tonneau
MWW 62mas
Steinhart OVM
Oris Deauville
Seiko Scuba


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Not in one picture. But a few.


----------



## Alpinoc (Dec 16, 2015)

Great picture! Love your collection. Also a nice watchbox, can I ask where did you buy it?



Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, just a new photo
> 
> View attachment 12909145


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Alpinoc said:


> Great picture! Love your collection. Also a nice watchbox, can I ask where did you buy it?


Thanks! The watch box is just something I picked up in China. Wouldn't be surprised if you can find it on Amazon/eBay actually


----------



## Rednight-82 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi guys i'm new her and i want to start with my current collection .


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Rednight-82 said:


> Hi guys i'm new her and i want to start with my current collection .
> 
> View attachment 12986433


That Longines is nice. Good call.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's where I am right now:


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hokiesean24 (Nov 28, 2011)

Current main squeezes.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

There are some amazing posts / collections in this thread! Here is my current collection, somewhat chrono heavy, but all in all I'm pretty happy with it as it stands.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

There it is ..









+ bonus Sarb trilogy


----------



## thelinearmass (Mar 20, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


That's gotta be the most presentation of a watch collection. How does one not open the lid everytime you pass by? Crazy!


----------



## evancamp13 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here's my rotation. I guess I kind of like divers...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

My very humble collection.


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's what sits on my desk at the moment. Kudos to all the beautiful watches, looks like my Friday is shot (reading through all 200 pages).


----------



## SoCalOC (Feb 14, 2014)

LoLHaHeHo said:


> Thanks, I am big on matching watches with clothes and shoes, so having a versatile collection is indeed important for me.
> :-!


Love your collection, I see we have similar taste. Had an white dial IWC in my collection that I let go, but thinking about picking one back up. Love the 2500 PO!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Since I posted in the small collection thread, thought I would post here too with an update of yesterday's pickup - Explorer (214270).









Left to right:

Michael Kors MK-8333 gage chronograph
Tag Heuer "Classic" WS2112
Rolex Explorer (214270)
Grand Seiko SBGW041
Omega Speedmaster (105.012)
Ming 17.01
G-Shock GA-201-1A


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Slightly updated collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omnix (Jul 13, 2015)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Slightly updated collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good grief, that's epic. Do you have a beater watch?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

My only watch


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

omnix said:


> Good grief, that's epic. Do you have a beater watch?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Many thanks! I guess the Hulk serves that purpose. I also have a G-Shock for sports and other strenuous activities 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chtucker (Feb 4, 2018)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Slightly updated collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubba Hubba.. Dreamin there!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Now with a Cartier in my collection.


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Acropora said:


> My only watch
> View attachment 13041379


I really like that strap. Could you please tell me what it is?


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

chtucker said:


> Hubba Hubba.. Dreamin there!


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

dustpilot said:


> I really like that strap. Could you please tell me what it is?


They're Eulit Perlon straps I bought a few years ago. Not sure on the model. I'll check later

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Updated picture of mine


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Got around to doing a new group shot today.

Hamilton Intra-matic
Omega Speedmaster FOIS
Modded Seiko SKX031
IWC Mk XVIII Le Petit Prince
Omega Railmaster


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

Here is my updated collection.










Box 1:

Tudor Ranger
Tudor Black Bay Bronze
Piaget Polo S
Parmigiani Tonda Metrographe 
Seiko Cocktail Time
Rolex Explorer II 
Breitling Navitimer 01
Oris William F1 Chrono
Demasko DA 353 Black









Box 2: 
Megir x 3 
No Watch 24 hr Clock
Undone Urban 
Orient Star Elegant Classic
King Seiko 5275-7110
Bagel Sport x 2
Infantry Digital

I have a third box but I already proudly displayed a full box of ultra affordables (mostly).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

fld said:


>


Nicely done! Wonder what will fill the final slot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

This is where I seem to be:









Everyday wear: Oris Diver Sixty-Five.
Going out (fun): Seikomatic Weekdater.
Going out (formal): Waltham Red Arrow
Just to hear it tick: Waltham trench watch circa 1915.
Just because: Gruen Pan American.
Graduation gift from parents: Baume & Mercier Classima.
Family heirloom: Grandfather's Benrus wristwatch.
Family heirloom: Grandfather's Omega pocketwatch.
Won in a race I'll never win again: Chinese quartz.
Not pictured: Timex Expedition.

No plans to purchase anything for a while.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## dchapma1 (Nov 28, 2013)

My current collection:


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Frydaddy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow! Pretty impressive. Watches as well as the whole setup is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

The Grand Seiko is a 9F quartz, it's on the winder here just for display purposes. The Tissot was my first Swiss watch over 15 years ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

Soh1982 said:


> Wow! Pretty impressive. Watches as well as the whole setup is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow, awesome collection. Great taste.



fld said:


>


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

April 2018


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Can't say how many times I've been on this thread, but the current collection









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've had the Expii for a lil over a week now and unfortunately none of the others have been on the wrist since.
I've had the Nomos for about 7 years now and have since added the Hamilton, Black Bay and El Primero in between. At this point they're all keepers though I could see giving the Hammy to a family member since I don't wear it too often. But it is my only one which I routinely change out the strap on when I do wear. Don't think I'll ever afford a High End and so perhaps one day I'll add a 2 hand quartz reverso or tank for a proper dress watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GetLittUp (Apr 22, 2014)

Nemoskywalker said:


>


This is my collection, but a sub date, and the previous gen of Aerospace (40mm). Nice taste, sir.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## buzz123 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Can't say how many times I've been on this thread, but the current collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops. It said in one picture...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Nicely done! Wonder what will fill the final slot?


Thank you. My strategy has been to only buy something I've been obsessed with for some time, and anything I don't stay in love with gets flipped to make room for something new.

My current idea for number six is the ALS Grand Lange 1 Moon Phase. I think I've been obsessed with it long enough to pull the trigger, it's just a matter of cost at this point.










I also really like the new GO Senator Excellence Moon Phase.










I'm pretty satisfied with my collection as-is though for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

fld said:


> Thank you. My strategy has been to only buy something I've been obsessed with for some time, and anything I don't stay in love with gets flipped to make room for something new.
> 
> My current idea for number six is the ALS Grand Lange 1 Moon Phase. I think I've been obsessed with it long enough to pull the trigger, it's just a matter of cost at this point.
> 
> ...


Sound strategy and I would be pretty satisfied with that sort of collection as well 
Really like both contenders. GO is lovely but not liking the minute markers on it that much. Of course that is only relatively speaking as it is a lovely watch overall but ALS is just a little more pretty. 
If you do get that ALS, I would personally switch white AT with a blue AT but that's because I am a sucker for blue dial and I like a little bit of color sometimes.
But even without that, it's definitely one of the nicest and well balanced collection that I have seen. 
Even though this collection is pretty iconic, there is a lot of individuality in this collection that tells me that you didn't just go for those "usual iconic watches" or the "forum favorite must haves". You picked out stuff that you personally admired and that makes it even more impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

I posted my primary watch box the other day but then I took a full family picture, including all other vintages and quartz-ones I have


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

This is the meat of the collection until my new GMT Superman arrives.


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

fld said:


>


It might be the photography, but I think that's the best looking datejust I've ever seen.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Svail (Sep 26, 2013)

Unfortunately they won’t fit on one picture..... missing my Heuer Jack Heuer 80th boutique edition


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Updated SOTC


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

xherion said:


> Updated SOTC
> 
> View attachment 13100671


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

A few divers from my collection


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

SOTC...for now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

here's a terrible shot.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my current "collection".

I'm thinking to go down to one, but I do not know which one to stick with.

Both have their pros and cons, and the fit/finish is very similar too...


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Aleblanc said:


> here's a terrible shot.


Super looking collection but hard to appreciate due to the poor quality of the photograph. Perhaps you might take another one as I am sure more than I would love to have a clear look at your fabulous collection


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

I would keep both, both are nice and distinctly different, especially if these two are all you have.



X2-Elijah said:


> Here's my current "collection".
> 
> I'm thinking to go down to one, but I do not know which one to stick with.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookim (Mar 29, 2018)

From left to right:
- Casio databank DBC-610 1985
- Swiss Military Hanowa 10ATM 
- Seiko skx009k2

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Killarney said:


> Super looking collection but hard to appreciate due to the poor quality of the photograph. Perhaps you might take another one as I am sure more than I would love to have a clear look at your fabulous collection


Nothing to do with this post, but saw your username. We were just in Killarney a few weeks ago. Beautiful town, we did all the tourist stuff and I ate the absolute BEST caprese sandwich of my life at O'Briens... then found out it's a chain and continued eating there when we got back to Dublin lol


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Here they are


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

I see. You gotta have a Rolex and an omega in your collection to post in this thread right here. I get it. I'll have to wait a while before I can post.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

debussychopin said:


> I see. You gotta have a Rolex and an omega in your collection to post in this thread right here. I get it. I'll have to wait a while before I can post.


Definitely not the case!


----------



## gabby131 (May 3, 2018)

new to the forum and very nice collections! a good 30 minutes of my time well spent in looking haha.....I am not a watch enthusiast of any sort so no such collection, but I greatly admire the craftsmanship of these timepieces.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Here you go! A real crap night photo via iPhone LOL










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1956 Omega Seamaster 2848
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Breitling Transocean Chronograph
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 631
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
Bedat & Co No. 7


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

debussychopin said:


> I see. You gotta have a Rolex and an omega in your collection to post in this thread right here. I get it. I'll have to wait a while before I can post.


Indeed, and don't forget the Jaeger leCoutre. And maybe an IWC for good effect.

Heh heh heh.

Ric


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

debussychopin said:


> I see. You gotta have a Rolex and an omega in your collection to post in this thread right here. I get it. I'll have to wait a while before I can post.


Why the angst? This is not true. At all.


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

damn! some nice watches there ; )


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

vintage collection!


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

interesting2watch said:


> vintage collection!


What's this one? Does it still work?


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

Seiko Talking Watch A966-4010 Z0. bought it new and unworn with battery removed. fitted a new battery and works perfectly : )


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

interesting2watch said:


> Seiko Talking Watch A966-4010 Z0. bought it new and unworn with battery removed. fitted a new battery and works perfectly : )


These days, it looks like it should play MP3s or take phone calls. Does it actually speak the time out loud?


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

The 3 that will be listed for sale are not included...
collection has changed alot. going back to more affordable watches for a couple years...I am pretty sure the next major watch purchase will be the new Tudor Black Bay 58. 
If Tudor made a Pelagos in 39mm I would get that too!


----------



## 367-80 (Nov 12, 2017)

This is a bit of an odd ball short term new collection ?

I love the new Navitimer 8 so much and love the fact it's based on the old 8 day clocks in aircraft that I went out and cleaned up the market on them. I ended up with 19 and have already sold the lot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

it does - in a very 80's female voice!


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

Killarney said:


> Super looking collection but hard to appreciate due to the poor quality of the photograph. Perhaps you might take another one as I am sure more than I would love to have a clear look at your fabulous collection


yeah, the lighting in that room is terrible. i'll snap another at some point.


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

367-80 said:


> This is a bit of an odd ball short term new collection ?
> 
> I love the new Navitimer 8 so much and love the fact it's based on the old 8 day clocks in aircraft that I went out and cleaned up the market on them. I ended up with 19 and have already sold the lot.


I'd like to learn more about these aircraft clocks. Who made them, are they mechanical, maybe you should PM me...not really related to this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

The main body:









And some outliers:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tymonster (Jun 17, 2017)

Sometimes I wish I could just wear all three at the same time


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Here's a few for now....possibly more to follow..thanks _Scott









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## willing86 (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy to post this one... seperate pics of my collection.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey, another cat wearing an ETA black bay blue on a ranger bracelet!


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

I was worried I couldn't fit it all in one picture.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

willing86 said:


> Happy to post this one... seperate pics of my collection.


Nice varied line up. A 36mm Explorer is next up for me. Where did you get the pillows?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

5 Miler said:


> I was worried I couldn't fit it all in one picture.


Made me laugh, anyway.

Ric


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Current lineup









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mj043 (Jan 19, 2017)

5 Miler said:


> I was worried I couldn't fit it all in one picture.


Never seen one a milanese but looks great as expected


----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I finally made it to the safe to get the watch box. Here's my collection minus a G-shock


----------



## odiefer1966 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not the best picture of my collection...


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

darklight111 said:


> I finally made it to the safe to get the watch box. Here's my collection minus a G-shock


----------



## Daveyboyz (May 25, 2018)

Ahh this thread is the one for me... I will look through everyone's collection now


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

faiz31887 said:


> View attachment 13167333


nice looking winder too : )


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

faiz31887 said:


> View attachment 13167333


nice looking winder too : )


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

odiefer1966 said:


> Not the best picture of my collection...


Nice collection. I like the blue strap on your deepsea, can you tell me who made it?


----------



## shavedape (Sep 10, 2013)

Clearly, I'm partial to chronographs...

Steiner Maastricht Limited 15/50
Casio Edifice EQW-T720
Poljot Journey
Casio Edifice EQW-A1200
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro


----------



## shavedape (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Lots of pieces sold since I last posted in this thread. This is how the main collection stands and how it will be staying for a long time.

Seiko SKX013 - 38mm
Seiko SARB035 - 38mm
Omega Aqua Terra - 36mm
Longines Heritage Conquest - 35mm
Tudor Prince Oysterdate - 34mm


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> View attachment 13176489
> 
> 
> Lots of pieces sold since I last posted in this thread. This is how the main collection stands and how it will be staying for a long time.
> ...


Refreshing to see a collection without any 40+ watches. Smalls are great.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

A few others but these are the main ones ATM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Btreichel87 said:


> Refreshing to see a collection without any 40+ watches. Smalls are great.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks man. There used to be plenty of 40mm - 46mm pieces in my collection but they're long gone. I know what I really like now and what suits my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, it was pretty cheap off amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LN8VLD2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Motors are loud and I think they're pretty cheap. When there's a heavier watch on them, you can hear and see the motor struggling.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Double Post


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

More Changes, think I may need to get rid of the Sinn. I love it but just too many watches.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Mid-year update. Sold three bought one since January.


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Rolex Datejust 16233; Rolex Explorer II Polar 16570; Grand Seiko SBGV027; Tudor Black Bay Blue (ETA); below: Tissot PR100.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robmillersdg (Oct 6, 2006)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Incredible! Did you have that custom made?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

robmillersdg said:


> Incredible! Did you have that custom made?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! You are right, I modded a old cabinet to a 45 pieces watchbox 

Tapawatch


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Top row (left to right): Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m, Oris Aquis Der Meistertaucher, Omega Speedmaster Pro, Ball Engineer Master II Worldtimer, Tudor Black Bay Steel and Gold
Bottom row (left to right): Seiko SBDC053, Tag Heuer Monaco Gulf Limited Edition, Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph, Seiko Presage Sakura Hubuki Limited Edition


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks! You are right, I modded a old cabinet to a 45 pieces watchbox
> 
> Tapawatch


did you ever post a thread on this watchbox when you made it back in the day? great work, BTW :-!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

A small collection of two, but I think I am done. I may add a bit of colour in the future in the form of a Rolex OP, but am in no rush.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

kyle1234c said:


> A small collection of two, but I think I am done. I may add a bit of colour in the future in the form of a Rolex OP, but am in no rush.


That's a fantastic duo. I've contemplated going to two. Not sure i have the self control.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> A small collection of two, but I think I am done. I may add a bit of colour in the future in the form of a Rolex OP, but am in no rush.


You're right, that pair covers just about everything. Add a black strap in the box for the Reverso so you can "match your leathers" (belt, shoes, etc) and that's it.

An OP in a bright color would make for a great weekend/brunch watch, though, like you're thinking. But that'd just be for kicks and doesn't really improve upon what you've got now.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

It's been quite a while since I posted to this thread. It's interesting to see the group change over the past year.

My core from top to bottom:
Rolex Sub 14060 - a grail. My son's birth year. 
Seiko SARB033 - just because
Speedy - a grail
Seikomatic Weekdater - Birth year 
Marathon SAR - a grail
Laco Münster - Christmas gift from wife










I also love Seikos, especially old ones, and brought them all out the other day once the 6309 got back from being serviced. 









There's also a couple of GShocks floating around the house somewhere and a few old Citizens that aren't even worth selling. Oh, and an Apple Watch that I wear while cycling.

That's it for now, but things will change again, I'm sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

That's a fantastic duo. I've contemplated going to two. Not sure i have the self control.

Thanks.



BarracksSi said:


> You're right, that pair covers just about everything. Add a black strap in the box for the Reverso so you can "match your leathers" (belt, shoes, etc) and that's it.
> 
> An OP in a bright color would make for a great weekend/brunch watch, though, like you're thinking. But that'd just be for kicks and doesn't really improve upon what you've got now.


Good call on the strap. I think I will be heading to Paris soon so may have a look in Camille Fournet to see what's about. It has taken a good few watches to realise that I just like timeless (some might say boring!) design. I will happily rock a reverso with jeans and a t shirt though so these two seem to get even wrist time.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

That's a fantastic duo. I've contemplated going to two. Not sure i have the self control.

Thanks.



BarracksSi said:


> You're right, that pair covers just about everything. Add a black strap in the box for the Reverso so you can "match your leathers" (belt, shoes, etc) and that's it.
> 
> An OP in a bright color would make for a great weekend/brunch watch, though, like you're thinking. But that'd just be for kicks and doesn't really improve upon what you've got now.


Good call on the strap. I think I will be heading to Paris soon so may have a look in Camille Fournet to see what's about. It has taken a good few watches to realise that I just like timeless (some might say boring!) design. I will happily rock a reverso with jeans and a t shirt though so these two seem to get even wrist time.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

kyle1234c said:


> I will happily rock a reverso with jeans and a t shirt though so these two seem to get even wrist time.


One of the few times I've seen a Reverso in public, it was being worn with a t-shirt, shorts, and sandals on a summer day in downtown DC. It went right back to its sports watch origins.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Holy bracelet parade! Beautiful set. Ever put any on leather?



Captain Scrumpy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arne2112 (Jan 2, 2017)

Croton, SWI, Hamilton, Swiss Legend, Jacques Lemans, invicta, Renato, Rotary, Cleric CXX, Edox, Roamer, Ebel , Elgin, Omega, Seiko, Concord, Potger Pietri, Burrett, Lucien Picard, Chase Durer, Gevril, Sturhling, S Coifman.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

atdegs said:


> Holy bracelet parade! Beautiful set. Ever put any on leather?


Occasionally in winter. Seem to gravitate more to bracelets now in general.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

Just added the Zenith. Debating whether its worth it to sell the Powermatic 80, such a great watch, but I don't wear it that often anymore, but its also not worth that much to sell either. Everything else either gets worn a lot or has sentimental value. The Swatch was "the one that started it all", the vintage Tissot belonged to my Grandfather, the Omega was a graduation present for my wife (just my luck that my wife was gifted a men's omega!)

I'm thinking of getting a lower-priced GMT next for traveling, as I travel a lot internationally. Ideas?


----------



## rajansok (Apr 3, 2018)

Brand new to these forums and watch collecting in general, but I finally mustered up the courage for my first post now that the vintage Sportsmatic I ordered just came in off eBay. Some truly incredible watches in this thread, but here is the collection I've put together over the last four years at university! Please excuse the poor photography, hopefully that will improve as the collection grows...


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

I must buy another box...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

My growing collection:

1) Seiko 5 (can’t remember the specific reference, my first mechanical watch)

2) Seiko SKX009

3) Omega Speedy Pro w/ Tritium dial

4) Omega Aqua Terra 8500 with white dial

5) Tag Heuer Twin Time GMT (my first nice watch)

Looking forward to eventually adding a few more in the next couple years as funds allow.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

The meat of the collection


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

That's a lot of black dials and black bezels for me, but you sure seem to know what you like. That JLC is awesome, wish I could pull it off.



American Jedi said:


> The meat of the collection


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

American Jedi said:


> The meat of the collection


Would love to see the potatoes of the collection! Can't eat steak every night ... although if I could only have one watch for the rest of my life, that JLC chrono would be a strong contender ...

edit: "could only have one" haha! I meant, "If I was forced by an evil power to restrict myself to one watch for the rest of my miserable existence, it would be that JLC."


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

atdegs said:


> That's a lot of black dials and black bezels for me, but you sure seem to know what you like. That JLC is awesome, wish I could pull it off.


Yeah, I've always gravitated to the divers. The Batman was a big leap for me, but worth it.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Agreed, nice pop of color.



American Jedi said:


> Yeah, I've always gravitated to the divers. The Batman was a big leap for me, but worth it.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Updated recently









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Vioviv said:


> Would love to see the potatoes of the collection! Can't eat steak every night ... although if I could only have one watch for the rest of my life, that JLC chrono would be a strong contender ...
> 
> edit: "could only have one" haha! I meant, "If I was forced by an evil power to restrict myself to one watch for the rest of my miserable existence, it would be that JLC."


One of mine to. I like it's versatility and sand beach dial.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Most of them as of today, change quite a bit, in fact 3 of these are for sale 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

American Jedi said:


> One of mine to. I like it's versatility and sand beach dial.


Nice strap! Where is it from? Think the speedy would look alright with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

As of Today, with the recent aquistions of the DH 1963 and Speedy Pro










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mourinho (Jun 9, 2018)

After 10 years, here my collection :

Main collection :
Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch)
Omega Seamaster Professional (Planet Ocean Si14)
IWC Pilot	
Panerai Luminor 1950 Marina (PAM 312)
Incoming next week : Rolex Submariner No Date	114060

And suddenly I love the looks of SF, this is amazing the big watches still fit nicely in my small wrist :
SevenFriday SF-V2/01
SevenFriday SF-M2/02
SevenFriday SF-S1/01

Other collection :
Sturmanski Gagarin 24 Hours 
Casio G-Shock GG-1000	
The Electrician ZZ R1C - unique watch


----------



## sunizzle (Mar 24, 2014)

Updated -

- Speedy pro 3572.50 (hesalite front, sapphire back). Primarily on leather or bracelet

- 16710 GMT Master II - I find myself wearing this more often than not

- JLC MUT Moon, Black dial.

- Tudor Black Bay Blue - typically on Rubber or NATO. This current Barton elite silicone strap is amazing

- Not pictured - Gshock 5610

I don't think I'll go anywhere beyond this for a very long time. Chrono, GMT/Pilot, Diver, Dress/Formal, Beater. All black dials (personal preference), with a decent mix for straps and bracelet options. Anything more I think has to follow a 1 in 1 out rule or it won't get any wrist time. Thanks for looking, feedback welcome!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Be it ever so humble,there's no box like mine...These are my Quartz/Hand Wind pieces...
Solar(Titanium)& 10 year lithium battery drive assure I will NEVER be without rugged,accurate timepieces no matter what may come my way or where I am on this tiny blue marble...Hand Wind Marine Chronometer & Type B Navigator fill niche places & the little WWII.homage houses a genuine vintage 17jewel Hamilton movement with Hak set & domed Acrylic Crystal..I've seen a lot of bad copies,NEVER seen another as close to real as this!


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)

2018 Collection:

1. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (Triple Calendar, Chrono, Moonphase) - My "vintage" piece
2. IWC Pilots Worldtimer - Go to travel watch 
3. Tudor Pelagos - I wear it mostly on casual days
4. Breitling Skyracer Raven - My "fun" watch, goes perfect when I go all sporty
5. Zenith El Primero 410 Limited Edition - My grail piece, only worn on special occasions


----------



## digikam (Sep 17, 2012)

2018 Collection:

1. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (Triple Calendar, Chrono, Moonphase) - My "vintage" piece
2. IWC Pilots Worldtimer - Go to travel watch 
3. Tudor Pelagos - I wear it mostly on casual days
4. Breitling Skyracer Raven - My "fun" watch, goes perfect when I go all sporty
5. Zenith El Primero 410 Limited Edition - My grail piece, only worn on special occasions

View attachment 13222161


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> ... & the little WWII.homage houses a genuine vintage 17jewel Hamilton movement with Hak set & domed Acrylic Crystal..I've seen a lot of bad copies,NEVER seen another as close to real as this!


This little one? Tell us more; I've never seen anything like it on these forums.


----------



## mourinho (Jun 9, 2018)

The last two weeks I'm busy scaling down to these :
1. Panerai Luminor 1950 Marina (PAM 312)
2. Rolex Submariner No Date 114060
3. Azimuth Gran Turismo
4. IWC Pilot
5. Omega Seamaster Professional (Planet Ocean Si14)
6. Omega Speedmaster Professional (Moonwatch)

I think I will need a white dial watch to complete the mini collection. Not in a hurry, though.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

elbluemen said:


> Nice strap! Where is it from? Think the speedy would look alright with it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thinking back now, I believe it came with another watch I bought on the forums used. I cannot find any branding on it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

BarracksSi said:


> This little one? Tell us more; I've never seen anything like it on these forums.


 This watch is an enigma.I have seen 3 other exact pieces in the 10 years I've been here & those came from some Texas reseller & all had chinese 17 jewel movements..They appeared about a year or 2 behind the Zeno Watch.Co 1:1 Homage..They are a touch bigger but the attention to detail is unreal..I swear if you didn't know a genuine piece you could easily be fooled by this one..The dial work is superb,inky grey with wet black markings & perfectly done indices,syringe hands,correct second hand even decent lume.
I found mine in the window of a little noodle shop around the Pomo Mall in Singapore 6 or 7 years ago & let me tell you I literally almost peed myself when it first caught my eye!All I could get from the old dad was hamilton hamilton hamilton & my son my son my son over & over...Paid him $25.00 U.S. & for $5.00 a kiosk opened it up revealing a dirty but serviceable Hamilton 17 jewel hand wind movement had been swapped in..I've never had it open again..No other intel exists...


----------



## mourinho (Jun 9, 2018)

digikam said:


> 2018 Collection:
> 
> 1. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (Triple Calendar, Chrono, Moonphase) - My "vintage" piece
> 2. IWC Pilots Worldtimer - Go to travel watch
> ...


A very good selection and balance between dress, chrono, complication, diver, fun/sport. I think I have similar preferences with you.


----------



## mourinho (Jun 9, 2018)

digikam said:


> 2018 Collection:
> 
> 1. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster (Triple Calendar, Chrono, Moonphase) - My "vintage" piece
> 2. IWC Pilots Worldtimer - Go to travel watch
> ...


A very good selection and balance between dress, chrono, complication, diver, fun/sport. I think I have similar preferences with you.


----------



## DevineTime (May 28, 2018)

Just started collecting this year this is what I have so far, G shock is from high school and the AX a gift from a birthday a few years back. Don't know if I should try finding a speed master reduced next or maybe Nomos, Stowa, SARB 035, so many watches I want, and so little money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Super duper humble collection started from 2008, except the PR50 from 1994.


----------



## shavedape (Sep 10, 2013)

Top (left to right)
Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro
Steiner Maastricht Limited 15/50
Poljot Journey
Orient King Master World Time (gift from my father-in-law)

Bottom (left to right)
Regency 8008 (gift from my grandfather)
Casio Edifice EFR-502D-8A
Casio Edifice EQW-A1200-1AVDF
Accurist Greenwich Masters Grand Complication GMT322B
Casio Edifice EQW-T720D


----------



## shavedape (Sep 10, 2013)

accidental duplicate post. please delete. thanks


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

My humble collection. I've been impressed by the Germans - looking to add a Stowa to scratch my Flieger itch, then a Sinn 356 to fill the chrono spot....(it never stops)...


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

That's all of them ....


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

What watch case is that?


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

atdegs said:


> Holy bracelet parade! Beautiful set. Ever put any on leather?


What watch case is that?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I’m done. 

Just kidding!


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> I'm done.
> 
> Just kidding!


My oh my! That's some collection! Well done. You really don't need anything else. I won't be surprised if you really are done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

These are fine for now


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

2254 is new and the Jet Graph is back from revision:


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> My oh my! That's some collection! Well done. You really don't need anything else. I won't be surprised if you really are done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much!

I have just sold another Watch and want to sell another two or three more, then hope that I am done for a while.


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


Nice collection and photo - loving the FF in the mix

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


Very nice. Where is the Seiko ? I mean, you need one.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


It had been a while since I saw your collection. Miss that PP but still one of the best collection I have ever seen! And I see that the invicta is still holding strong! Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

dantan said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I have just sold another Watch and want to sell another two or three more, then hope that I am done for a while.


Would love to see what you end up with finally!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Core collection after some consolidation


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


First time i see your collection as a whole, very nice mix.

Love that 1815 moonphase and the FF. I thought you also had a Steinhart before?


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Luisli said:


> Core collection after some consolidation
> 
> View attachment 13246369


Very nicely balanced! Hard to find any gaps in that collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

The fam b-)


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

xherion said:


> First time i see your collection as a whole, very nice mix.
> 
> Love that 1815 moonphase and the FF. I thought you also had a Steinhart before?


Thank you. I had 2 Steinhart watches actually but they were moved out when I decided to reduce the number of pieces that I have in total . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Galaga said:


> Very nice. Where is the Seiko ? I mean, you need one.


I had a couple Seiko/GS watches, excellent value proposition (to/for me) but like a lot of other watches I've experienced, they had to move on to make room for the ultimate residents. I'd be lying though if I denied the fact that I'd dearly love to have the diver piece back ;-) . . .


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


That's quite the lineup. Is that the Harrods LE Reverso?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

RyanPatrick said:


> That's quite the lineup. Is that the Harrods LE Reverso?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yes, London Boutique Grand Reverso UT LE . . .


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

drhr said:


> These are fine for now


I'd say


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

drhr said:


> Thanks! Yes, London Boutique Grand Reverso UT LE . . .


That's beautiful. Really like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

There are a few others scattered about but this is pretty much the core of my current collection. Everything gets worn except one of the 16610's and the 14060M (my only safe queens). Up until a couple of years ago I never had any intention of owning a single Rolex, go figure.

I've sold 7 watches this year and the goal is to get it down to 12.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

The collection fits in a thrift shop case that I fixed and buffed with bees wax.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Seiko Mini Turtle on Barton Elite silicone
Oris BC on Barton Elite silicone
Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on FinWatchStraps
Hamilton Ventura
Seiko SKX013 on Strapcode Super Oyster
Tudor Prince Oysterdate on cheap perlon
Mid 60s Gruen Precision on FinWatchStraps
Oris Classic Date
1973 Omega DeVille
Shinola Runwell
Universal Geneve Calendar Moon phase
Tissot Navigator
Marathon GP quartz
Juvenia Tank
Tissot T-touch T-race on Bonetto Cinturini Rubber









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Pashenri said:


> The collection fits in a thrift shop case that I fixed and buffed with bees wax.
> 
> View attachment 13248145


That Rado looks GREAT.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My 1-2 punch...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

dantan said:


> I'm done.
> 
> Just kidding!


How do you like the Lange so far? Living up to the reputation?

Milgauss and Blackbay all gone now?

Cheers


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

iam7head said:


> How do you like the Lange so far? Living up to the reputation?
> 
> Milgauss and Blackbay all gone now?
> 
> Cheers


The last couple of weeks have been insane!

Since that photo, my vintage IWC calibre 89 18-carat gold Watch has also been sold.

About a month ago, I sold my Tudor Black Bay 36.

Then, in the last 2 weeks, I sold my Rolex Explorer, Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Rolex Milgauss, IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic and vintage IWC calibre 89, to make way for a grail Watch, which I expected to be an A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia, but I was terrified because its RRP is AUD$22,000.00. In the end, after trying out a few Watches, I just KNEW as soon as I saw it that the 1815 Up/Down was the one. The RRP of AUD$34,900.00 made me think extremely hard but it just had to be done!

I absolutely love it and wish that I had done this a year earlier, but it's been a fun journey.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Updated pic of the Quartz/Hand wind box,with new end game shoes for the Laco...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

pyddet said:


> Seiko Mini Turtle on Barton Elite silicone
> Oris BC on Barton Elite silicone
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono on FinWatchStraps
> Hamilton Ventura
> ...


Nice collection and I'm intrigued by your Tudor! What's the reference number?


----------



## arcentaur (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's what I've accumulated since I caught the bug in April last year.










This has got to stop. I just need 3 more.


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

My fun drawer


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Nice collection and I'm intrigued by your Tudor! What's the reference number?


Thank you for saying that. I'm partial to it.

The Tudor is a ref 7052.The serial dates it to 1984. I got it for an affordable price because the case had been heavily polished since the 80s and the dial was refinished at some point. The rest of the parts seem to be original and correct, so I wear it and don't worry about it.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

The latest, but I think the Nomos Silvercut is on its way out.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

maylebox said:


> There are a few others scattered about but this is pretty much the core of my current collection. Everything gets worn except one of the 16610's and the 14060M (my only safe queens). Up until a couple of years ago I never had any intention of owning a single Rolex, go figure.
> 
> I've sold 7 watches this year and the goal is to get it down to 12.


I'll take this collection any day  good to see Damasko as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

maylebox said:


> There are a few others scattered about but this is pretty much the core of my current collection. Everything gets worn except one of the 16610's and the 14060M (my only safe queens). Up until a couple of years ago I never had any intention of owning a single Rolex, go figure.
> 
> I've sold 7 watches this year and the goal is to get it down to 12.


That Henschel... What a beautiful standout!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

This WAS my collection: STOLEN from the on Friday 13th in Greece by Gypsies ....
I will start again ... 
Johan


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jo Hande said:


> This WAS my collection: STOLEN from the on Friday 13th in Greece by Gypsies ....
> I will start again ... HAS SOMEBODY a SEIKO SNKL07K in a very good condition at a reasonable price?? It is sold out everywhere ...
> Johan


Damn. Everything gone?


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Yes, EVERYTHING gone .... Fortunately, they didn't find my pocket- and stopwatch collection!
First I look now for a Seiko SNKL07 !
Jo from Greece


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

Collection as of yesterday with the addition of the Polar.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

The collection at the moment! Pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

...nothing special but I like them...


----------



## gaelibus (Dec 20, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Very nice picture and watches!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


>


How are you liking that Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical? Good looking watch.


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Btreichel87 said:


> How are you liking that Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical? Good looking watch.


Great watch for when you want to go lightweight and understated. Lots of good WUS threads on it.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Here is my collection. I still want to add Rolex Explorer and Omega Seamaster Diver 300m one day. Also maybe the Tudor Black Bay GMT too. But then I need a bigger box. b-)


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

These are mine, just the 214270 missing - its away for a service at the moment.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

Oddly enough I just took this today and then saw this thread pop up again, so I'll play.

I apparently have a very limited spectrum of tastes in my watches.










I've gone a bit crazy since finding this place 
I think I'm narrowing it down now though and figuring out exactly what I like. At least the three here on the right can go to new homes, maybe the 4.
And I would like to find a wristwatch case that I can mod the pocket watch dial into.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

I need to move a pilot and add a diver


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

New arrivals are two Rados, a Diastar and an Integral. They were gifted by my godfather, who also gave me the PVD-gold Centrix (which suddenly looks a lot more mainstream than it did last week).


----------



## narofx (Dec 4, 2015)

electorn said:


> These are mine, just the 214270 missing - its away for a service at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 13347183


Whats that bracelet you have on your Seiko SARB017 Alpinist?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Sorry for the terrible photo.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

KMR said:


> Oddly enough I just took this today and then saw this thread pop up again, so I'll play.
> 
> *I apparently have a very limited spectrum of tastes in my watches. *
> 
> ...


As do I, love the look of these :-!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Better picture than the one I posted a couple of days ago.


----------



## OfficerCamp (Jun 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> Better picture than the one I posted a couple of days ago.


Nice picks! It's like a "WUS starter pack"!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

KMR said:


> Oddly enough I just took this today and then saw this thread pop up again, so I'll play.
> 
> I apparently have a very limited spectrum of tastes in my watches.
> 
> ...


You may already be aware, but there are straps built to house a pocket watch so you can wear it on your wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Was looking back at my entry from 2years ago. Wow, a lot of change....and it grew! Shocking!

Humbly conquering the world, one watch at time.

Horologically yours,

Rick


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm afraid its a bit of a mixture. The bracelet is from a Seiko Sun025, the end links are hollow no name ones I found that matched the bracelet.



narofx said:


> Whats that bracelet you have on your Seiko SARB017 Alpinist?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

here is a part of my collection










Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

WatchNut22 said:


> Was looking back at my entry from 2years ago. Wow, a lot of change....and it grew! Shocking!
> 
> Humbly conquering the world, one watch at time.
> 
> ...


I cant tell if it's a collection or a shrine. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KMR (Feb 19, 2018)

RyanPatrick said:


> You may already be aware, but there are straps built to house a pocket watch so you can wear it on your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir! Thanks, the actual dial from that watch is oddly quite small, gets down to a normal size if I can do a swap (and it's fun)
The third watch in (the other Victorinox) is a movement and dial that I swapped into another case so that I could have a screw down crown and not be stuck with the Victorinox rubber bracelet that was always breaking and used a tiny/odd lug width.
I like to mess with things, part of why I stick with the affordables.


----------



## bcosta (Oct 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

anonymous image hosting


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Eye-opening thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Ajwood (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, I appreciate your photography is almost as good as your collection. Well done.



Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 13367095


----------



## Triumphrider (Jul 15, 2018)

Placed as acquired newest first .From upper left to right 
1.Tag aquaracer caliber 16(my grail),
2.deep blue dive master 500 sharing its place with the tag as favourite. 
3.casio edifice, with bluetooth and all. Not my fav.
4.Finnish brand: "Leijona"quartz (lion) that i inherited from grandpa. 
5.Classic casio, because why not 😄. 
6.My company branded swiss auto watch (no branding... just for memories from that time)

But as you maybe can see from my collection so far im starting to get serious with this watch business. Or so my wife says, 3 newest pieces are from june/july

-Lauri triumphrider


----------



## CatsuponmyDog (Aug 6, 2018)

Watch box currently, but I’m always switching it up


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Current core collection, though there are half a dozen or so from family members or other sentimental pieces that I really don't wear which are not pictured.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Credor Eichi! Respect to you for that one for sure!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Current core collection, though there are half a dozen or so from family members or other sentimental pieces that I really don't wear which are not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eichii II!!! Love that watch. Congrats!

I wish seiko would follow the credor and put the power reserve on the back so I can buy a SD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Current core collection, though there are half a dozen or so from family members or other sentimental pieces that I really don't wear which are not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That collection is full of cool. Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Affordable bonanza.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Current core collection, though there are half a dozen or so from family members or other sentimental pieces that I really don't wear which are not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. When the Pelagos arrives tomorrow, we'll have 4 matching. Except my P will be a RHD. 
Pelagos
6309
6139
Speedy

Shouldn't there be some lottery winnings for us to split???


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated, top row is mine, bottom is wife's, missing is stowa partitio









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My current collection minus two vintage heirlooms that I forgot to include.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Watchnut12 said:


> View attachment 13380131


You are a watchnut! In a really good kind of way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

rfortson said:


> My current collection minus two vintage heirlooms that I forgot to include.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you sell that white and gold aqua terra?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Btreichel87 said:


> Did you sell that white and gold aqua terra?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yep. A while back. Seemed like a good idea at the time. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

That gold/green dial DD is 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine. 🙂


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

fld said:


>


Added a couple "beaters" to the collection: Seiko Blumo with sapphire crystal/ceramic bezel on a gas gas bones velcro strap, and a G-shock Mudmaster:


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

sunizzle said:


>


That JLC is stunning!


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

My G-Shock collection currently has an open slot...
















_GWG-1000-1A3, GMW-B5000D-1, GW-9400-1CR, GW-5000-1JF_


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Your collection is absolute perfection. Well done sir! Love the way you've presented your watches. Cheers.


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

stbob said:


> My G-Shock collection currently has an open slot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great collection. I think that empty slot should be filled with something colorful (or at least non-black). Maybe a colorful frogman or gravity / gulfmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fbcanman (Feb 24, 2018)

How do you like the Franck Muller?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

I think a Froggie would fill that final spot perfectly, especially with its assymetrical case design the is close to being a straight edge on the right hand side 


stbob said:


> My G-Shock collection currently has an open slot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DHPSU (Sep 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

Current small collections with 2 g shocks not in the picture


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have a strange obsession with the vintage "radium" lume over a matte black dial look. Thus, my humble 3-watch collection has that theme running through every piece--even my G-shock


----------



## Gasol1 (May 8, 2017)

Relatively new to the site, here is my small collection. Looking to add something sportier but also lightweight and thin.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Mühle on order


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking to add 1 more but not sure yet.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cybotron said:


> Looking to add 1 more but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a sweet collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

My entire collection, and I have to squeeze them all in one picture? It'll be tough, but I'm up for the challenge.......









Whew, that took F O R E V E R.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I would need a *GIGANTIC* camera to photograph my entire collection!  :-d


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## Ragster91 (Sep 4, 2016)

Here's a pic of my collection!









- - - Updated - - -

Here's a pic of my collection!


----------



## docgov (Aug 6, 2018)

My modest collection. Looking to add a blue dial to finish it off. 








Seiko sarb 033 
Hamilton Intramatic 
Damasko da36
Omega Speedmaster 1990s
Seiko SKX 007J

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Cybotron said:


> Looking to add 1 more but not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking the Cartier drive? I've been on the fence about picking one up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

jsohal said:


> How are you liking the Cartier drive? I've been on the fence about picking one up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great watch. I love the case shape. Looks good on different straps also.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

Ragster91 said:


> Here's a pic of my collection!
> 
> View attachment 13406097
> 
> ...


Wow.. that is some Seiko love there. Enjoy your collection in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

DoktorScientist said:


> Great collection. I think that empty slot should be filled with something colorful (or at least non-black). Maybe a colorful frogman or gravity / gulfmaster





zaratsu said:


> I think a Froggie would fill that final spot perfectly, especially with its assymetrical case design the is close to being a straight edge on the right hand side


All great suggestions, thanks. Went with the Gulfmaster GWN1000B-1B to fill the slot and add a subtle touch of color...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

My latest updated collection.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

My current collection:


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Dan, you need to try a few exotic straps for the PAM.
It is a strap monster, hornback gator, ostrich, snake skins, etc.



dantan said:


> My latest updated collection.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

xherion said:


> Dan, you need to try a few exotic straps for the PAM.
> It is a strap monster, hornback gator, ostrich, snake skins, etc.


Thanks mate!

I shall!


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

tedwu said:


> View attachment 13411435


Oh my! That's some collection! Very nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Here's my current collection.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

stbob said:


> All great suggestions, thanks. Went with the Gulfmaster GWN1000B-1B to fill the slot and add a subtle touch of color...


That's a great Master of G! Cool collection, for sure.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

IGotId said:


> My current collection:
> 
> View attachment 13411199


How do you like the silver dial APRO?

The DaytonaC and BLRO money is burning a serious hole in my pocket, I don't think I am anywhere close in the queue than I was 2 years ago


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, y’all are serious about this hobby.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed023 (Jul 24, 2018)

My collection from left to right:
JLC Master Geographic, Omega Speedmaster Professional, Rolex Datejust, Seiko SKX Mod, G-Shock.

Missing: Rolex Sub No Date. My father is currently wearing the watch.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

iam7head said:


> How do you like the silver dial APRO?
> 
> The DaytonaC and BLRO money is burning a serious hole in my pocket, I don't think I am anywhere close in the queue than I was 2 years ago


Absolutely love it!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

speed023 said:


> My collection from left to right:
> JLC Master Geographic, Omega Speedmaster Professional, Rolex Datejust, Seiko SKX Mod, G-Shock.
> 
> Missing: Rolex Sub No Date. My father is currently wearing the watch.


Very sensible collection.


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoktorScientist (Apr 18, 2016)

ismiv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, very interesting collection. Thanks for sharing!

What is that pulsar on the far left? Fascinating looking watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

DoktorScientist said:


> Wow, very interesting collection. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> What is that pulsar on the far left? Fascinating looking watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
The pulsar on the left is a V336 from 1987. It shows the day and date on the disc subdials, very nice design.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

Casio, Casio, Nelsonic, Borealis, Rolex, Doxa, Borealis, NTH, NTH, Nivada Grenchen


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Here you go, folks.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

dantan said:


> My latest updated collection.


NO more railmaster?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

chillwill120 said:


> NO more railmaster?


Unfortunately, I sold it, along with many other Watches in the last couple of months.


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

Helvetia, Dan Henry, Glycine, Christopher Ward, Seiko, Casio. All 38mm or less.


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

dantan said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> I shall!


************ 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

easyP said:


> Stunned. That's totally awesome.


That's insane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

JLVox said:


> That's insane
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just happy it's not cats.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

I seriously need to invest in a watch box. Currently waiting on a Seaforth III









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

It's been a while since I've posted here. Current state of collection with three pieces absent: one at the spa and two are listed for sale and stored elsewhere.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I am cheating a little bit to make this the perfect (to me) photo. 7 of the 9 below are mine. The SubC is on order so that is a placeholder for my wrist shot  and I put a nice Bond SMP (my next watch) to round out the 9-box. I apologize for bending the rules but I am pretty sure this will all be real in the next 4-6 months!


----------



## derivicus (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## DSX (Oct 10, 2013)

I try to keep my watch collection small, with each one being quite distinctive from the others.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Sold five since the beginning of 2018


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I have to search to see how many times I posted on here. My current four.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Nothing too fancy, but have great memories with all of them (except the recently added SARX) ....


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Taken 6 days ago. All watches still accounted for.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Been just these two for a while* now...









* 4 months is a while round these parts...


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Nothing special, but they are mine


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Fairly satisfied and content with this bunch at the moment, after buying and selling hundreds of watches over the years.

1) Glashutte Original Senator Sixties
2) IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince 
3) Omega Speedmaster Mark IV professional
4) Rolex GMT Master II 116710LN
5) Nomos Club Date 733
6) Grand Seiko SBGV225
7) Ball Skin diver 
8) G Shock GWM5610

Would love to own a bronze diver but can't find anything which ticks all the boxes. Would ideally like a quartz bronze dive watch but those don't really exist. Have a 4 watch winder with another 4 slots to accommodate a total of 8 watches and then 1 for the wrist, making 9 the magic number. Have these 8. Holding out the final slot for that perfect bronze watch. Or if Ball can ever come up with a bronze dive watch between 40-42mm then I would sell skin diver, get the bronze ball and ditch the plan for the 9th. At some point I may replace this GS with GS Quartz GMT coming out next year. May swap my GMT II for a Pepsi GMT II. But other then that, I don't foresee any changes, at least in the near future or may be even ever. Which would mean that I might be done with this hobby.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nothing special, but they are mine
> View attachment 13496061


I like that square Orient. Which model is that?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

IGotId said:


> Absolutely love it!


I notice you had a VC Oversea before, how does it stack up with the RO?

Thanks mate


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

As of today, just got the B&O Monster to use as a donor for a Bronze Monster! I just need to come up with a little less than 1000.00 to pay for it... Also it's kind of growing on me, I need to get that money fast before I change my mind! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty happy with my current collection od watches. It has divers, fliegers, (semi) dress watches, automatics, hand wounds and even some quartz models. Think I only need to add a G-Shock (one of the 5610 models I guess).










Sorry, that I keep changing the picture, it's almost impossible to take a good one with no reflections on the crystals..


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

iam7head said:


> I notice you had a VC Oversea before, how does it stack up with the RO?
> 
> Thanks mate


It's a beautiful watch, just a bit too big/heavy for my wrist!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

iam7head said:


> I notice you had a VC Oversea before, how does it stack up with the RO?
> 
> Thanks mate


It's a beautiful watch, just a bit too big/heavy for my wrist!


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


I need one of these!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Abstruse (Aug 6, 2018)

Some of the collections are extremely impressive..


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

As of today, and excluding a few I keep for sentimental reasons:
View attachment 13514251

BWC chrono, Seamaster Deville, Explorer 14270, Ingenieur 3239, Squale 20 atmos, Zodiac 53 Skin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

mnf67 said:


> As of today, and excluding a few I keep for sentimental reasons:
> View attachment 13514251
> 
> BWC chrono, Seamaster Deville, Explorer 14270, Ingenieur 3239, Squale 20 atmos, Zodiac 53 Skin
> ...


Not Horrible!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks- I'm telling myself I'm "done" for a while, but we shall see. I think my next move would be a gmt or UTC.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing special, but they are mine
> ...


It is a FFDAH003W. If you look around a bit you can find them fir less than $100.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

The base line


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Karlisnet said:


> The base line
> 
> View attachment 13519365


One heck of a baseline! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

Close enough!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Constantly changing, but this is the most recent


----------



## SAZ2301 (Mar 22, 2018)

This as of yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A very full circle Seiko-centric "collection" minus a vintage January 1979 Seiko 6309 which is and has been away for service/repair.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

I had to post two pics because my now one watch collection makes me feel as though I have two with the addition of another strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

As of today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

This is me for the foreseeable future. Watch box is full so I'm planning on enforcing a one in one out strategy from now on.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

YevKasem said:


> This is me for the foreseeable future. Watch box is full so I'm planning on enforcing a one in one out strategy from now on.


You've eliminated any doubt whether the Cartier Drive could be a casual watch. Looks good on the blue strap.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> You've eliminated any doubt whether the Cartier Drive could be a casual watch. Looks good on the blue strap.


I barely ever wear a suit so I only ever wear it casually. The blue strap really dresses it down. I have a black strap for when I need to dress it up.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

& the straps that go w/ them










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> & the straps that go w/ them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You truly are a "watchdaddy"! I don't know what's more impressive, your watch collection or your straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Soh1982 said:


> You truly are a "watchdaddy"! I don't know what's more impressive, your watch collection or your straps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Brotha much appreciated.  We've been @ this for quite some time & I can't seem to let go of any 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Tomatoes11... Looks like you're all done..... Hahaha just kidding, great start! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking to consolidate... Many don't get enough wrist time









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Tomatoes11... Looks like you're all done..... Hahaha just kidding, great start!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Oh, that was pretty full before. Lol. Just doesn't make sense to change the box when the collection changes. Who knows, maybe I will need the other slots again way down the line.

But I am pretty much done actually. Haha


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

lol I love how toxic this thread is. 

Not in the typical way, but after reading a few pages, it is not uncommon to start having hallucinations, having voices in the head saying 

"woah..."
"man look at the watches from these guys"
"jee, I want one of those. No, I mean like, seven of those"
"I really need to expand my pathetic collection"

Not good for mental health.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

dantan said:


> Mine. 🙂


Is that a ALS 1815 Chronograph? It's the watch with THE best caseback view in my opinion!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

HarrisLam said:


> lol I love how toxic this thread is.
> 
> Not in the typical way, but after reading a few pages, it is not uncommon to start having hallucinations, having voices in the head saying
> 
> ...


Your "posting restraint" is impressive averaging one every four years. Spill the beans...what is your collection and what piece dominates time on your wrist? If it matches your posting pattern I'm guessing a great GShock or something Swiss you've owned for at least 3 years?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

HarrisLam said:


> dantan said:
> 
> 
> > Mine. 🙂
> ...


Not quite!

It is an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

dantan said:


> Not quite!
> 
> It is an A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


Not entirely unattractive either..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Current collection for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Your "posting restraint" is impressive averaging one every four years. Spill the beans...what is your collection and what piece dominates time on your wrist? If it matches your posting pattern I'm guessing a great GShock or something Swiss you've owned for at least 3 years?


Haha.... good catch!

The back story is actually not as exciting as you might imagine. I was looking to get a watch for myself without any knowledge whatsoever. I only wanted a watch that look good on the outside with minimalistic aesthetics to go with my daily casual wear but even then, I didn't know where to look. That's when I stumbled this forum, so I registered and asked for help.

Well, IIRC I didn't get any response from my [help] thread (suppose my requirements were too harsh). I ended up mass-searching on amazon, screening through some 1x,xxx watches and settled with a black ceramic Emporio Armani AR1440, which fell and broke after a year.

I needed another watch. I did the whole amazon screening thing all over again, but this time, I was willing to give leather straps a try. I was instantly drawn to the design of Danial Wellington (blasphemy!), and this was before I had ever heard of the brand. I bought one for like $99 or something and was very happy with it for a long time.

To be completely fair, if you put the "cheap, worthless, rubbish movement" aside, the exterior design of DW is in my opinion quite clean and eye-catching to lovers of minimalist-designs. Because of this DW, I find my preference in watches to be the dress-y category.

So I had been wearing that for 18-24 months. During that time, I had never stopped running into people's comments on the internet about how awful DW watches are, and how much of a rip-off they are, and how they only managed success because of great marketing, which I must respectfully disagree. While these people haven't converted me, I wanted to figure out if they "had a point" about mechanical watches. I was curious to see what the fuss was about. I kept searching and searching, couldn't find one that I like (I didn't look at luxury watches so that's probably why).

That was until I ran into online ads for 2017 Christopher Ward C1 Grand Malvern Moonphase right before it came out.

I was instantly drawn to the design of its moon panel, and the dial itself was clean enough to qualify in my beauty standards. I researched on the brand name and the movement it holds and the feedback for both seemed satisfactory. The price got me struggling for a while (I don't make a lot of money), but I made the purchase when it went 15% off before official release, realizing that it's the cheapest it would ever get.

been rocking that for precisely a year now. To this day I'm still not sure if "great movements", brand names and brand history are worth their asking price (especially a cheapstake like me), but I'm quite happy with both my CW and DW.

So that was my entire collection. The opposite of impressive.

I pretty much come back to the forums to see if people talk about watches I like. The current list is very short :

1) Nomos Orion (a product line from a respectable watch company that shuts the DW hypocrites up)
2) Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar rose gold 
3) ALS 1815 chronograph gold for its incredible back-view (although I can never justify spending that much on it)


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Your "posting restraint" is impressive averaging one every four years. Spill the beans...what is your collection and what piece dominates time on your wrist? If it matches your posting pattern I'm guessing a great GShock or something Swiss you've owned for at least 3 years?


Haha.... good catch!

The back story is actually not as exciting as you might imagine. I was looking to get a watch for myself without any knowledge whatsoever. I only wanted a watch that look good on the outside with minimalistic aesthetics to go with my daily casual wear but even then, I didn't know where to look. That's when I stumbled this forum, so I registered and asked for help.

Well, IIRC I didn't get any response from my [help] thread (suppose my requirements were too harsh). I ended up mass-searching on amazon, screening through some 1x,xxx watches and settled with a black ceramic Emporio Armani AR1440, which fell and broke after a year.

I needed another watch. I did the whole amazon screening thing all over again, but this time, I was willing to give leather straps a try. I was instantly drawn to the design of Danial Wellington (blasphemy!), and this was before I had ever heard of the brand. I bought one for like $99 or something and was very happy with it for a long time.

To be completely fair, if you put the "cheap, worthless, rubbish movement" aside, the exterior design of DW is in my opinion quite clean and eye-catching to lovers of minimalist-designs. Because of this DW, I find my preference in watches to be the dress-y category.

So I had been wearing that for 18-24 months. During that time, I had never stopped running into people's comments on the internet about how awful DW watches are, and how much of a rip-off they are, and how they only managed success because of great marketing, which I must respectfully disagree. While these people haven't converted me, I wanted to figure out if they "had a point" about mechanical watches. I was curious to see what the fuss was about. I kept searching and searching, couldn't find one that I like (I didn't look at luxury watches so that's probably why).

That was until I ran into online ads for 2017 Christopher Ward C1 Grand Malvern Moonphase right before it came out.

I was instantly drawn to the design of its moon panel, and the dial itself was clean enough to qualify in my beauty standards. I researched on the brand name and the movement it holds and the feedback for both seemed satisfactory. The price got me struggling for a while (I don't make a lot of money), but I made the purchase when it went 15% off before official release, realizing that it's the cheapest it would ever get.

been rocking that for precisely a year now. To this day I'm still not sure if "great movements", brand names and brand history are worth their asking price (especially a cheapstake like me), but I'm quite happy with both my CW and DW.

So that was my entire collection. The opposite of impressive.

I pretty much come back to the forums to see if people talk about watches I like. The current list is very short :

1) Nomos Orion (a product line from a respectable watch company that shuts the DW hypocrites up)
2) Glashutte Original PanoMaticLunar rose gold 
3) ALS 1815 chronograph gold for its incredible back-view (although I can never justify spending that much on it)


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Automatics as of this mourning...I have the Longines "Legend Diver Dark"PreOrdered & due for Christmas and the very last slot is reserved for a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf with White dial...


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Automatics as of this mourning...I have the Longines "Legend Diver Dark"PreOrdered & due for Christmas and the very last slot is reserved for a Zodiac Super Sea Wolf...


Love the colors! So lively!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

My collection so far









Bottom l: ochsundjunior moonphase speedmaster tintin
Second: Jlc 1958 limited edition to 800 Rolex Daytona rg chocolate dial submariner third row back FPj perpetual calendar in platinum tantalum bleu ap chrono when 39 mm ap ro 39 mm. A few more Rolex datejusts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have thinned out a bit and this are the remainers. I just need to add a GMT to finish off.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have thinned out a bit and this are the remainers. I just need to add a GMT to finish off.

View attachment 13555501


----------



## kmp216 (Dec 21, 2017)

Here's mine - guess you could say I'm a two brand kind of guy.


----------



## HarrisLam (Sep 1, 2014)

kmp216 said:


> Here's mine - guess you could say I'm a two brand kind of guy.


I see that we have a Nomos fan here.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> I had to post two pics because my now one watch collection makes me feel as though I have two with the addition of another strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the sophistication of the super ocean, especially with the look leather strap. I also love this particular bracelet. Good choice on the watch!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

rlrobson08 said:


> I love the sophistication of the super ocean, especially with the look leather strap. I also love this particular bracelet. Good choice on the watch!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, it's surely a fine watch & use the chrono often. The Montbrillant Leather also definitely adds a classy feel It.

Just for S&G's, a friend of mine said, "I use my phone to time things!"

I paused, gazed at him & chuckled for obvious reasons! Hahahah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> Thank you very much, it's surely a fine watch & use the chrono often. The Montbrillant Leather also definitely adds a classy feel It.
> 
> Just for S&G's, a friend of mine said, "I use my phone to time things!"
> 
> ...


What can one say? Maybe your friend would rather have caned chicken versus the real deal? I feel you are correct; if the model of Breitling one choses can be had with a chronograph movement. Go with the chronograph. This particular complication in a watch is a Breitling heritage. If one is considering a chronograph, one should be considering Breitling. Is this your first?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

rlrobson08 said:


> What can one say? Maybe your friend would rather have caned chicken versus the real deal? I feel you are correct; if the model of Breitling one choses can be had with a chronograph movement. Go with the chronograph. This particular complication in a watch is a Breitling heritage. If one is considering a chronograph, one should be considering Breitling. Is this your first?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Without a doubt... My first Breitling was an Avenger Skyland  how about yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> Without a doubt... My first Breitling was an Avenger Skyland  how about yourself?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have always worn Swiss luxury watches. My first was a Rolex day/date. Bark finish on the entire bracelet, case but not the fluted bezel. St this point in my life I also owned a vintage Vacheron produced in 1950. Gave each to a son-in-law. Currently I'm the proud owner of a Breitling chronomat 44 GMT 2-tone. Here is an interesting fact from a 60 year old luxury watch man. The Vacheron was purchased in my late twenties and I wore it everyday. The Rolex I purchased when I was maybe 32. Both were purchased second hand and verified. The Rolex I wore everyday from the moment of purchase. It took a beating. After ten or twelve years it stopped and went to Rolex for a service work. Sorry, I'm starting to build you a clock when you are asking for the time. The point is this, the Rolex I looked maybe three, four times per day. However, everybody I came into contact with looked at it. This was to me, unbelievable. Everybody, in every low rent bar from sea to shining sea knows what a Rolex is. Most will never own one, but all know the brand. Now, with my Breitling, well, I'm checking my my wrist just to admire this truly beautiful time piece. Also, when I owned both my luxury watches, I only wore the Rolex. Anyway, this me and thank goodness not everybody is like me. I would wager, you check your wrist to admire your lovely super ocean! So there you are! Right out of the box with a day/date and my Breitling is a better build quality than my Rolex. One would have to own three Rolex watches to have comparable functions of my Breitling.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Those Jade dial shark divers look great!


Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13561973
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm still looking for another bronze watch maybe a diver or a aviator style, or a custom bronze Monster. And a manual winder, a mechanical chronograph or aviator would be nice too, I have enough quartz but I would pop for another if it had a sweep second hand. I would like a one hander also... Thanks for looking









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

sueno213 said:


> My collection so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing...but don't put Baby in the corner...get that FPJ out in front on the pics!!


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

zaratsu said:


> Those Jade dial shark divers look great!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks 
They are my latest acquisition (4 days old to be precise). Want to get the initial brash gaudy finish toned down but am not going to force the patina. 
They are beautiful in person.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

8 years in the making:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All stunners! Including that Kontiki!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

rlrobson08 said:


> I have always worn Swiss luxury watches. My first was a Rolex day/date. Bark finish on the entire bracelet, case but not the fluted bezel. St this point in my life I also owned a vintage Vacheron produced in 1950. Gave each to a son-in-law. Currently I'm the proud owner of a Breitling chronomat 44 GMT 2-tone. Here is an interesting fact from a 60 year old luxury watch man. The Vacheron was purchased in my late twenties and I wore it everyday. The Rolex I purchased when I was maybe 32. Both were purchased second hand and verified. The Rolex I wore everyday from the moment of purchase. It took a beating. After ten or twelve years it stopped and went to Rolex for a service work. Sorry, I'm starting to build you a clock when you are asking for the time. The point is this, the Rolex I looked maybe three, four times per day. However, everybody I came into contact with looked at it. This was to me, unbelievable. Everybody, in every low rent bar from sea to shining sea knows what a Rolex is. Most will never own one, but all know the brand. Now, with my Breitling, well, I'm checking my my wrist just to admire this truly beautiful time piece. Also, when I owned both my luxury watches, I only wore the Rolex. Anyway, this me and thank goodness not everybody is like me. I would wager, you check your wrist to admire your lovely super ocean! So there you are! Right out of the box with a day/date and my Breitling is a better build quality than my Rolex. One would have to own three Rolex watches to have comparable functions of my Breitling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Wonderful watches wow! You're also right, I do look at this Breitling often & never question why I purchased it!

I'd love to see yours...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> Wonderful watches wow! You're also right, I do look at this Breitling often & never question why I purchased it!
> 
> I'd love to see yours...
> 
> ...


Here you are. To me, this is one beautiful Swiss precision instrument for a (retired) professional.








Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

rlrobson08 said:


> Here you are. To me, this is one beautiful Swiss precision instrument for a (retired) professional.
> View attachment 13565569
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


A stunner for sure! that dail is outrageous & gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

FordHammie said:


> A stunner for sure! that dail is outrageous & gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Knocks the socks off any Rolex I owned!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

So this is in the box for the moment;

TAG Heuer Carrera, G. Gerlach Lux-sport, Kemmner Tonneau, Junkers Bauhaus
Kassaw AquaTerra, Tisell ST19, Kassaw Aqua Terra 
Longines Hydroconquest, Obris Morgan Explorer, Certina DS Podium, Tuseno First 42

The long-term goal is to buy a Speedmaster, 
so in the meantime I will thin out the herd.
The 2 Kassaw's, the Certina, Tuseno and Tisell are already in the sales forum.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Same SOTC, new pic


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fatboi_ET said:


> View attachment 13561973
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that green dial Helson! What reference number is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

Lots of hard work and a very understanding wife led to my modest collection


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

omega1300 said:


> Love that green dial Helson! What reference number is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SD42 RAGJ

https://helsonwatches.com/shop.php#!/Shark-Diver-42-Brass-Agate-Jade/p/115439405/category=22810078

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Watch Obsessive said:


> 8 years in the making:
> 
> View attachment 13564837


I'm going to guess that you watch TGV on the urban gentry?  love the omega

Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Zenith
Smiths + Speedbird
4 x Japanese divers


















Incoming: Seiko Shogun and Newmark 6BB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Mine, at the moment.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> Same SOTC, new pic
> 
> View attachment 13570171


Anybody else notice...?? A man after my own heart!



gsilkey said:


>


A close "second"... get it?? Hardy-har, har!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

dantan said:


> Mine, at the moment.


Nice line up. Big fan of the Santos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

Great collection! Still working on mine.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m jealous. LOL. Great assortment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Anybody else notice...?? A man after my own heart!
> 
> A close "second"... get it?? Hardy-har, har!


That's some dedication to set them all for a photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Cpt Canuck said:


> I'm going to guess that you watch TGV on the urban gentry?  love the omega
> 
> Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


Thanks. The Omega is the top boy of the collection and will only get sold if I'm suddenly destitute. The rest would go before that. It was a lucky find at a good price, I was originally after the newer Skyfall version but opted for the original. I've had a bit of grief with the movement and it's been back to Omega for repair but it's running fine now.

I've seen a couple of his videos on YouTube, why do you ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

The youtubers are promoting dan henry heavily right now. 

Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Cpt Canuck said:


> The youtubers are promoting dan henry heavily right now.
> 
> Watch I am currently saving for: Fortis B-42 Official Cosmonaut


I did see the review for the Dan Henry on YouTube although I'd ordered the watch before on the day or day after it's release. I think I first saw it on Instagram the night before I pulled the trigger.

Aesthetically it was just what I'd been looking for, I close to putting offers in on some reasonably priced vintage chronos on eBay and was even flirting with a Heuer reissue at one point but couldn't justify the outlay.

The Dan Henry is all about the look for me. Don't really use the chrono function much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

When I first saw this thread I read it as 'ONE photo', which I couldn't do. I just now realised it says 'ONE Picture', which I can do.









Believe it or not there's a few missing from this picture.

(Edit: Oops. I've just noticed a couple of duplicates. Hard to keep track of so many!)


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ned-ludd said:


> When I first saw this thread I read it as 'ONE photo', which I couldn't do. I just now realised it says 'ONE Picture', which I can do.
> 
> View attachment 13572005
> 
> ...


Wow.. good job going off the beaten path. You Seem to have a bit of a 24hr thing..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Not easy to do.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I received the vintage Seiko 6309 back from service and pulled the trigger on the Ball Engineer M Challenger a couple of days ago. All of the current watches have been purchased in 2018.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

This isn’t the best picture, but it will do the job. The Rolex Air-King is my wife’s. The other four are mine. There isn’t a date wheel in the box, not even a hidden one.


----------



## RCooper993 (Jul 23, 2018)

Here you go


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

What bracelet do you have on your 76214?


smaf1003 said:


> Lots of hard work and a very understanding wife led to my modest collection


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuartzBeGone (Oct 16, 2018)

These pictures are my goals


----------



## smaf1003 (Nov 20, 2013)

Btreichel87 said:


> What bracelet do you have on your 76214?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I can't recall where I got it from, I remember paying 25 bucks for it though. Just a random aftermarket president bracelet. Etsy has them though, hope that helps!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

QuartzBeGone said:


> These pictures are my goals


Show us what you've got so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

It's beginning to get out of hand. Likely going to sell the Breitling and the PlanetOcean. Give the Boldr to my nephew. Everything else is a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anicca (Jun 29, 2012)

deleted


----------



## anicca (Jun 29, 2012)

just got the reverso. i think i'm satisfied b-)


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

This what i have. Next step would be selling one and getting Rolex OP 39mm, but this is a long term plan.

1. GS SBGR261
2. Nomos Orion 38
3. Baume & Mercier Capeland Chronograph 65542
4. Omega Speedmaster Professional 3572.50
5. Helios Seaforth III
6. G Shock GA800-1A


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

Thirdgenbird said:


> This isn't the best picture, but it will do the job. The Rolex Air-King is my wife's. The other four are mine. There isn't a date wheel in the box, not even a hidden one.


That's an elegant collection, nice shot


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

Thirdgenbird said:


> This isn't the best picture, but it will do the job. The Rolex Air-King is my wife's. The other four are mine. There isn't a date wheel in the box, not even a hidden one.


That's an elegant collection, nice shot


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

Here is mine.

Amari was the first quartz watch my wife gave to me after she got her first job. BigEye and Baltic LE panda now gone 

Adding ultraman to my collection next.

BlueDreamer
Vintage Coke 16710
Ming 1701
Baltic LE Panda Reverse
Armani Quartz

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

risvim said:


> That's an elegant collection, nice shot


Thank you.


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

ap1984 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Amari was the first quartz watch my wife gave to me after she got her first job. BigEye and Baltic LE panda now gone
> 
> ...


What brand is the vintage coke?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DevineTime (May 28, 2018)

Switched out a couple and the box, and just picked up a Tudor for a birthday gift to myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

rlrobson08 said:


> What brand is the vintage coke?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's a Rolex 16710 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

ap1984 said:


> It's a Rolex 16710
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are their holes on the side of the lugs? That is news to me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

rlrobson08 said:


> Are their holes on the side of the lugs? That is news to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Early versions of the 16710 had drilled lugs. Mine is from 1989, first year of the 16710s production , and has them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

rlrobson08 said:


> Are their holes on the side of the lugs? That is news to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yeah it makes swapping a breeze

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I was given a Seiko solar from my dad a little over a year ago (July 2017) and while looking for a new strap, stumbled upon Russian watches. Then ended up here. Shart got real pretty quickly lol!
Not pictured are a SARB035 and an SRPA29 still in their boxes. As well as a Seiko Shippo PR and a TAG formula 1 calibre 5 in the mail. I am getting married next spring and trying to buy up some watches before she knows how much they cost. As long as it isn't a Rolex or Breitling, she thinks they are all cheap. Just to be clear, I never told her that, just her assumption. She would never understand how I could drop $1500 on a Seiko, just like I don't understand how she can spend 4 figures on designer bags. Better to not ask questions.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I was given a Seiko solar from my dad a little over a year ago (July 2017) and while looking for a new strap, stumbled upon Russian watches. Then ended up here. Shart got real pretty quickly lol!
> Not pictured are a SARB035 and an SRPA29 still in their boxes. As well as a Seiko Shippo PR and a TAG formula 1 calibre 5 in the mail....
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Yes -- this can start in the most innocuous ways. I had a brief watch dalliance about 10 years ago. I bought about 5 or 6 watches (mostly Russian vintage) and promptly put them away and never looked at them again until earlier this year.

Ironically, I was "decluttering" in March and managed to give away quite a bit of stuff. But when it came to the watches, I thought I'd better see if they still worked, etc.. A fateful decision!

Given I had almost literally never wore a watch for the past 20 years, a completely unexpected obsession was born -- now, only 9 months later the idea of showing my collection in one pictures seems fanciful, since I have more than 100 watches(!) (not to mention over 300 posts and 1000 likes on WUS since joining in this May).

Crazy stuff -- lol indeed! :- )


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> Yes -- this can start in the most innocuous ways. I had a brief watch dalliance about 10 years ago. I bought about 5 or 6 watches (mostly Russian vintage) and promptly put them away and never looked at them again until earlier this year.
> 
> Ironically, I was "decluttering" in March and managed to give away quite a bit of stuff. But when it came to the watches, I thought I'd better see if they still worked, etc.. A fateful decision!
> 
> ...


That sure makes me feel better. 100 Watches in under a year?!? It's funny how those cheap Russian watches have a way of igniting the watch bug! They are just so plentiful and affordable that they are a gateway drug into the world of the WIS. I don't regret any of it though, and even as I move up the scale of the watch world, they still hold a special place in my heart and on my wrist.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> That sure makes me feel better. 100 Watches in under a year?!? It's funny how those cheap Russian watches have a way of igniting the watch bug! They are just so plentiful and affordable that they are a gateway drug into the world of the WIS. I don't regret any of it though, and even as I move up the scale of the watch world, they still hold a special place in my heart and on my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Glad to be making people feel better ;- )

I also don't regret my watch obsession at all -- I'm really enjoying it, though I am starting to tail-off purchases and thinking to slightly down-shift my WUS participation as well (though clearly that's not what's happening at this moment!)

I gave away about six of my watches in the summer (so it's not all a one-way street). I am even thinking of selling some watches (gasp), though the effort of selling them feels more daunting to me than the (re)search involved in buying them. I think I've purchased well, as I've been happy with most of what I've picked up, but I'm not an Octopus (or even better, a Hindu deity) so I have to stop somewhere since I don't really have an urge to collect and want to actually wear what I own (at least occasionally).

In an effort to keep my assortment at a manageable size I actually went through about 2/3 of my watches a few days ago to identify candidates for selling or giving away, and this is what my first cut looked like ;- ) (note the three Poljots in the foreground).


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Added a Chrono last week.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277 (Aug 9, 2016)

ap1984 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Amari was the first quartz watch my wife gave to me after she got her first job. BigEye and Baltic LE panda now gone
> 
> ...


How do you find the quality of the Baltics compared to your other "big brand" pieces? I think they look nice in photos but am gunshy about buying something like that without being able to try on.


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

mak1277 said:


> How do you find the quality of the Baltics compared to your other "big brand" pieces? I think they look nice in photos but am gunshy about buying something like that without being able to try on.


I think Baltic got their vintage watches right. Both of my Baltic are their LE panda, sold one and still have a panda reverse left. It's a small investment compare to other big brands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

ap1984 said:


> Yeah it makes swapping a breeze
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You taken care of this time piece. Looks really good! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Bit of an update with the newbie Dawn Grey.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

ap1984 said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> Amari was the first quartz watch my wife gave to me after she got her first job. BigEye and Baltic LE panda now gone
> 
> ...


Where's the Ming? Lol.


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

kepa said:


> Where's the Ming? Lol.












Still here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

wow


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

rlrobson08 said:


> Are their holes on the side of the lugs? That is news to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


"What brand is that"? Clearly trying to imply it is a fake. What an a**


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

More than 100 watches? Huh. I have maybe 20. I feel so much better now ;-) (says the guy with 600+ fountain pens)


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Here's my humble three watch collection. From left to right:

Latest addition is on the left, a Frederique Constant FC-260 quartz moon phase. As I don't wear a dress watch more than a couple times a week, and really wanted a moonphase, a quartz made the most sense so I wouldn't be resetting the moonphase every time I put it on. I am really, really impressed with this watch. It has FC's in-house quartz movement, a highly polished case and slightly domed sapphire crystal. The dial is uncluttered even with multiple subdials and the printed indices are razor sharp and clean. This is definitely my ideal dress watch.
It came on a crococalf strap that looks decent and has a signed buckle but is the stiffest son of a gun I've ever felt. If anyone has experience softening a leather strap I'm open to ideas.

Middle, my grandpa's 1980's Seiko 6309-8239 automatic. I inherited this after he passed away, and had it serviced and the crystal replaced immediately. It has a lot of sentimental value of course, but it took me a while to warm to it. It's 37mm in diameter and 11mm thick, which is a bit smaller than I like to wear. My real problem I think was finding a strap that went well with it. The original bracelet was broken. I decided to try this leather NATO and have really been liking the way it looks now.

Last but certainly not least is the watch that gets 95% of my wrist time, my Steinhart Ocean GMT. I bought this a couple months ago and am still firmly in the honeymoon phase with it. It's the perfect size and heft and I love the classic GMT Master look, with a couple subtle changes that I really like. The lugs are more swept for one, and the hour hand is a bit more streamlined.
This has been a fantastic everyday watch. I've worn it out splitting firewood and with a suit and it's perfect in all situations. It has amazing accuracy as well. I will definitely be looking to Steinhart for future watch purchases!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Couldn't be bothered to set all the watches this time around, but here's another one anyways  :


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

cortman said:


> Here's my humble three watch collection. From left to right:
> 
> Latest addition is on the left, a Frederique Constant FC-260 quartz moon phase. As I don't wear a dress watch more than a couple times a week, and really wanted a moonphase, a quartz made the most sense so I wouldn't be resetting the moonphase every time I put it on. I am really, really impressed with this watch. It has FC's in-house quartz movement, a highly polished case and slightly domed sapphire crystal. The dial is uncluttered even with multiple subdials and the printed indices are razor sharp and clean. This is definitely my ideal dress watch.
> It came on a crococalf strap that looks decent and has a signed buckle but is the stiffest son of a gun I've ever felt. If anyone has experience softening a leather strap I'm open to ideas.
> ...


No photo shows up...

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> No photo shows up...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Think I got it fixed now, stupid imgur mobile...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

cortman said:


> Think I got it fixed now, stupid imgur mobile...


Very nice, I really like the moonphase!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice, I really like the moonphase!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's my first dress watch. I love it already!


----------



## Samginko (Feb 28, 2018)

Started with shotgun approach to collecting. Now I am drawn to collecting more expensive watches. I don't know if I'll end up selling cheaper watches and go with handful of mini Grails. For now i have three daily tool watches (Victorinox vintage Infantry, skx mod, GSAR MEDIUM) and these that I put on in the weekend.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Where can you get those watch sleeves?



watchingandwaiting said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13602887&d=1540979913


----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasol1 (May 8, 2017)

A change to my small collection. The blue Zenith pilot has been traded for a white dial IWC Mark XVIII on the khaki textile-ish strap. Zenith wasn't getting much wrist time and felt too tall on my wrist.











Gasol1 said:


> Relatively new to the site, here is my small collection. Looking to add something sportier but also lightweight and thin.


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

Jack646 said:


>


One of these is not like the others.


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Surprisingly, I haven't bought a new watch since last October. Safe to say these will keep me content for hopefully much longer.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

CO5 said:


> Where can you get those watch sleeves?


There are actually 3 different sleeves in that picture -- the two different size zippered ones are made out of thicker plastic, but I'm not crazy about them because they have a pretty strong plasticky smell which I find a bit off-putting. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to put links here, but the longer version I found on Ebay under the search terms "LONG Plastic Zip Lock Bags Display Storage Watch Pouch Case". The shorter one was found with similar search terms on AliExpress. The ones with the zip tops are a thinner material, but don't smell, and are also from AliExpress.

I've been most happy with those latter ones, but also two other versions (not in the picture) I found on Ebay under the description "Clear Long Cellophane OPP Plastic Bag Self Adhesive Packing Approx. 10x22cm" & "PP Not Self Sealed Long Clear Cellophane Plastic Display Bag Display 10"x2"" -- these are very thin plastic, but extremely clear, and I like them the most.

I hope that's helpful.


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

anicca said:


> View attachment 13586655
> 
> 
> just got the reverso. i think i'm satisfied b-)


Very nice


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

watchingandwaiting said:


> There are actually 3 different sleeves in that picture -- the two different size zippered ones are made out of thicker plastic, but I'm not crazy about them because they have a pretty strong plasticky smell which I find a bit off-putting. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to put links here, but the longer version I found on Ebay under the search terms "LONG Plastic Zip Lock Bags Display Storage Watch Pouch Case". The shorter one was found with similar search terms on AliExpress. The ones with the zip tops are a thinner material, but don't smell, and are also from AliExpress.
> 
> I've been most happy with those latter ones, but also two other versions (not in the picture) I found on Ebay under the description "Clear Long Cellophane OPP Plastic Bag Self Adhesive Packing Approx. 10x22cm" & "PP Not Self Sealed Long Clear Cellophane Plastic Display Bag Display 10"x2"" -- these are very thin plastic, but extremely clear, and I like them the most.
> 
> I hope that's helpful.


Good idea! It just gave me one! These are made for food, so probably no odor, and you can get just about everywhere! Snack size! 
And in different Brands.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My collection.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Rainy and cold here today, so what better way than to set up a photo ;-)


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

Traser added a week ago.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is my collection, minus two watches (Tudor GMT is being serviced, and one Steinhart is on loan to my brother)...









Comparison between the European vs Asian watches...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Riddle from last post/above pics: can you find which watch that has the strap or bracelet in the wrong direction?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

3rd photo, top right corner with the dark nato! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

After a roughly 4 to 5 year sabbatical from the hobby, there were 5 empty spots in my collection. Now after returning in August, I find the box full! What the hell? These buggers must be breeding......time to regain some discipline


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> 3rd photo, top right corner with the dark nato!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Correct.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

anrex said:


> Correct.


Very nice collection! what's my prize? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice collection! what's my prize?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Your choice, used bubble wrap from reorganizing the watches shown, or authentic DHL shipping bags from Gnomon's (...has that plastic bag patina look that can not be beat).

Forgot to note, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

anrex said:


> Here is my collection, minus two watches (Tudor GMT is being serviced, and one Steinhart is on loan to my brother)...
> 
> View attachment 13614561
> 
> ...


Great collection! -- and fantastic pics... Maybe I could actually meaningfully photograph my whole collection "in one picture" after all. Funny what pops up first scanning so many watches together... For me -- "I don't remember Steinhart having a Batman Bezel GMT".... but they do (as I have now found out)... even if I'm officially slimming down my collection (or at least trying to hold a certain line), good to know :- )


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Good idea! It just gave me one! These are made for food, so probably no odor, and you can get just about everywhere! Snack size!
> And in different Brands.
> 
> 
> ...


A breakthrough! Why not? -- Kickstarter here we come ;- ) Seriously though, aside from the aesthetic impact of the bag markers (which would bug me a bit, but probably not everyone), these kind of solutions using everyday items are often the best.

The reason I was looking at various kinds of sleeve / bag options is that boxes get unwieldy with 100+ watches (or maybe I've just outgrown my existing setup), and I like the space-saving of minimal padding for each watch and the ability to see a lot of them at once -- "loose" watches bring their own challenges though. A work in progress...


----------



## joeker89 (Nov 6, 2018)

Site won't allow me to post a picture........


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

The collection & the watch box









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My collection in 3 boxes

Quartz









Automatic 









Hand wound 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Eggsy, very nice collection! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Slm643 said:


> Eggsy, very nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


This is awesome!


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

Mchu004 said:


> Rainy and cold here today, so what better way than to set up a photo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13613323


Great setup and I can feel the weather!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ap1984 said:


> This is awesome!


Thanks 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not the best picture, but here's my collection.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Rainy and cold here today, so what better way than to set up a photo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13613323


That is an amazing and thoughtfully put together collection. Your choice of leather straps on each piece makes the collection look even better. We have similar tastes so really love this photo.

I too own a Sub, Speedy and Mark. I almost certainly would have a Monaco but it's too big for my wrist. A Portugieser is high on the want list. And lastly the ALS - that is a budget thing. Not ready to drop that kind of $ just yet 

Congrats again on a fine collection. Wear it in top health!


----------



## praveenkn (Sep 20, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Title says in one pic....
> 
> ...


Awesome! Would love if you can write a thread on how you did this project.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> That is an amazing and thoughtfully put together collection. Your choice of leather straps on each piece makes the collection look even better. We have similar tastes so really love this photo.
> 
> I too own a Sub, Speedy and Mark. I almost certainly would have a Monaco but it's too big for my wrist. A Portugieser is high on the want list. And lastly the ALS - that is a budget thing. Not ready to drop that kind of $ just yet
> 
> Congrats again on a fine collection. Wear it in top health!


Thank you 

The Monaco certainly wears larger than its 39mm case suggests and it's on the limit of my 6.4-6.5" flat wrist, but it's a fun watch to wear!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Thank you
> 
> The Monaco certainly wears larger than its 39mm case suggests and it's on the limit of my 6.4-6.5" flat wrist, but it's a fun watch to wear!
> 
> View attachment 13651687


Ah maybe I will give it a shot one day! My one huge watch is my PAM. I manage to pull it off despite a 6.25 inch wrist. But it wouldn't survive as an everyday watch.


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Here's the bulk of my collection, after a few recent transactions.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! But I see a flaw you don't have a beater! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> Ah maybe I will give it a shot one day! My one huge watch is my PAM. I manage to pull it off despite a 6.25 inch wrist. But it wouldn't survive as an everyday watch.


Talk about similar tastes! I was just at the Panerai boutique this weekend to check out the PAM574 and 1392. Nice watches, but alas, I have my big watch in the Monaco :-d


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

jsg1976 said:


> Here's the bulk of my collections, after a few recent transactions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## jsg1976 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks! I'm pretty happy with where I'm at.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

After few months traveling, I managed to put together all the collection, including my beloved Zenith 1966 inherited from my grandfather. A jewel with a great sentimental value.









Cheers


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Karlisnet said:


> After few months traveling, I managed to put together all the collection, including my beloved Zenith 1966 inherited from my grandfather. A jewel with a great sentimental value.
> 
> View attachment 13653507
> 
> ...


Nice collection!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Not a quality photo but here it is.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 13653201


What's the bronze one that looks like a Damasko?


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> After few months traveling, I managed to put together all the collection, including my beloved Zenith 1966 inherited from my grandfather. A jewel with a great sentimental value.
> 
> View attachment 13653507
> 
> ...


Awesome collection!


----------



## Ernieb595 (Nov 16, 2018)

Thinking about purging or retiring some of these in the near future as this is very much still a work in progress


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Terrible photo, but if I were to never buy another watch I'd still be satisfied.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

edeag3 said:


> Terrible photo, but if I were to never buy another watch I'd still be satisfied.
> 
> View attachment 13657211


What a collection! |>|>


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

edeag3 said:


> Terrible photo, but if I were to never buy another watch I'd still be satisfied.
> 
> View attachment 13657211


And I could understand clearly why...
Beautiful


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

edeag3 said:


> Terrible photo, but if I were to never buy another watch I'd still be satisfied.
> 
> View attachment 13657211


Wow! That's some collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Karlisnet said:


> After few months traveling, I managed to put together all the collection, including my beloved Zenith 1966 inherited from my grandfather. A jewel with a great sentimental value.
> 
> View attachment 13653507
> 
> ...


Awesome collection! Love the BP!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jquinn1127 (Oct 26, 2012)

Mchu004 said:


> Rainy and cold here today, so what better way than to set up a photo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13613323


Gorgeous collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jquinn1127 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> And I could understand clearly why...
> Beautiful


I've been collecting for about 10 years now and this collection is the result of rapid evolution. I had to go through probably 100 watches (lots of flipping) to really understand what makes a good watch on my own terms. My first proper watch was a Breitling Colt GMT.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

edeag3 said:


> I've been collecting for about 10 years now and this collection is the result of rapid evolution. I had to go through probably 100 watches (lots of flipping) to really understand what makes a good watch on my own terms. My first proper watch was a Breitling Colt GMT.


That is the name of the game . I am still figuring things out having myself sold many watches ...Consolidating to better jump is where I am at, focusing on "better" pieces but all in due time. It is however difficult to not have overlapping watches. I tend to lean towards sports and gmt models due to my work and how I dress every day but some variety would be a good move.
Enjoy your collection


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

edeag3 said:


> I've been collecting for about 10 years now and this collection is the result of rapid evolution. I had to go through probably 100 watches (lots of flipping) to really understand what makes a good watch on my own terms. My first proper watch was a Breitling Colt GMT.


What I think is wild is, the lone Rolex is like a token "oh here's a Rolex" instead of sitting at the pinnacle like in most other collections.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What I think is wild is, the lone Rolex is like a token "oh here's a Rolex" instead of sitting at the pinnacle like in most other collections.


Ha I bought it when I got married so I'm maybe not really allowed to sell it. Unfortunately it gets basically zero wrist time nowadays... But I do wear the cheapest watch (Archimede Pilot 39 Bronze) which was a gift from my wife somewhat frequently.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> What I think is wild is, the lone Rolex is like a token "oh here's a Rolex" instead of sitting at the pinnacle like in most other collections.


Ha I bought it when I got married so I'm maybe not really allowed to sell it. Unfortunately it gets basically zero wrist time nowadays... But I do wear the cheapest watch (Archimede Pilot 39 Bronze) which was a gift from my wife somewhat frequently.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

edeag3 said:


> Ha I bought it when I got married so I'm maybe not really allowed to sell it. Unfortunately it gets basically zero wrist time nowadays... But I do wear the cheapest watch (Archimede Pilot 39 Bronze) which was a gift from my wife somewhat frequently.


I would love to see some more pictures of the Archimede Bronze if you have some  I'm kinda looking at those, how do you like it?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

I'll take some photos when I'm at home but it's perfect. The stock strap is rubbish so I had it on a Camille Fournet alligator strap for a while but now am using a cordovan nomos strap I had lying around.
I got it with the solid back but they didn't offer the heat blued hands at the time, I would also get that. It's too bad they only offer standard 2824 movements and not Top grade. Only other pet peeve is that without a date, the crown still has 2 clicks since the movement wasn't modified-just call me picky.



Slm643 said:


> I would love to see some more pictures of the Archimede Bronze if you have some  I'm kinda looking at those, how do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just got a new watch box today in the mail. I am not quite finished organizing and moving things around. I was pretty excited because things were getting a bit disorganized.












Whole collection


----------



## damascato (Mar 1, 2011)

Here you go 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

edeag3 said:


> Terrible photo, but if I were to never buy another watch I'd still be satisfied.
> 
> View attachment 13657211


Is that a bronze Archimede?


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Amateur photo taken this morning post Sub arrival...2 pieces missing.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

Just updated all my photos, so here it is


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> Is that a bronze Archimede?


Sharp eye, and yes it's the 39 with the logo-less dial and solid back.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

edeag3 said:


> Sharp eye, and yes it's the 39 with the logo-less dial and solid back.


I'm torn between that and a Stowa, I really want a bronze non-diver and a white pilot.... If only someone made a bronze pilot with a white dial I'd have my wallet out now!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

edeag3 said:


> Sharp eye, and yes it's the 39 with the logo-less dial and solid back.


It's on my wishlist. Hence the sharp eye.


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## JerOk (Feb 12, 2006)

tmnc said:


> The collection & the watch box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great taste, range, restraint, and value!

I think the box is great for accessories, but I'd urge you to get a roll or small box that is more protective! I cringe at the spring bar too in with the watch.


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

JerOk said:


> Great taste, range, restraint, and value!
> 
> I think the box is great for accessories, but I'd urge you to get a roll or small box that is more protective! I cringe at the spring bar too in with the watch.


I appreciate your suggestion and plan on getting a case but more so for traveling. I do have a watch winder but since both autos get worn just about every day I do not see the need for it. If the day comes where my collection passes 4, I will for sure get a better box or roll. I snap the box shut every time and it is pretty sturdy.

That watch is my beater quartz so scratches on it don't bother me. I will say the tool sits down between the padding and the compartment almost all the time for that reason. I switch it from there and where the NATOs lie from time to time.

I enjoy the convenience of having everything right there next to each other.

I would enjoy to see your collection and storage box/roll if you have not already posted it

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Here's part of the collection. I know it's two pictures, but it's of the same thing. One with lights on and one without. Top deck is the current rotation...that's why the time is set on all of them.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dshirts74 said:


> Here's part of the collection. I know it's two pictures, but it's of the same thing. One with lights on and one without. Top deck is the current rotation...that's why the time is set on all of them.


That Junghans's lume looks like it's just enough to be useful. I like it even better now.


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

BarracksSi said:


> That Junghans's lume looks like it's just enough to be useful. I like it even better now.


Dont be fooled by junghans lume. I have a max bill. Great watch. Love it. But lume is outright crap. 2 minutes on a good day. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

schieper said:


> BarracksSi said:
> 
> 
> > That Junghans's lume looks like it's just enough to be useful. I like it even better now.
> ...


Though I agree it's not the longest lasting, I wouldn't say it's crap or two minutes on a good day. Here are two pics five minutes apart. Clearly the intensity has diminished, but it's totally legible to me and respectful considering the minimal amount of lume to begin with. Remember, the concept of Junghans is a minimalist concept. Everyone obviously gets their own opinion, but mine is that I love the lume. The two slim hands look like lasers and the tiny lume plots at 12, 3, 6, and 9 are just right for what the watch is suppose to be. Again, imo


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Does this count as one picture? :-d


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Does this count as one picture? :-d
> 
> View attachment 13686283


I only see one pic. I did the exact same thing earlier in the thread.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Since i got the PO this is what my collection looks like.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

From L to R:

Seiko Tuna SBBN033
Tudor North Flag
Helson Sharkmaster 600 (top)
NTH Amphion Dark Gilt
Armida A12
Seiko SARB027 (top) 
Lorier Neptune (Version 1)
Eterna-matic Super KonTiki 200m









Yes, I have a thing for vintage dive watches and homages. I will be selling the Seiko SARB027 and possibly the Eterna after Christmas. The Helson could potentially be on the way out as well (see the Sharkmaster 600 thread for details). I also have a Silver Archetype (Tudor Blue version) incoming in about 3 or 4 months.


----------



## d.b.cooper1 (Aug 15, 2013)

pocket watches:








Wrist watches:


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm done. 










Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

me 2 ;-)


----------



## Rokovakian (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I have a few other beaters, but these three I'm most proud of.









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Down from over 20, I can now give each the wrist time they deserve.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I have to go back and see how many times I posted a different photo in this thread! Oh vey!

Not the best picture but thought I would take a quick shot of where things currently stand.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

rcsami said:


> Geez! That's amazing!!! wow.


Thanks 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

In order of when I bought them (the PO was my first 'serious' purchase!):


----------



## greedy (Dec 19, 2017)

bobz32 said:


> In order of when I bought them (the PO was my first 'serious' purchase!):
> View attachment 13729049


How do you compare the two on the right?
Did you remove the cyclops at a RSC?


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

bobz32 said:


> In order of when I bought them (the PO was my first 'serious' purchase!):
> View attachment 13729049


That is the perfect collection IMO.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobz32 (Jul 26, 2010)

greedy said:


> How do you compare the two on the right?
> Did you remove the cyclops at a RSC?


So I got the Explorer in "well worn" condition. There was a scratch on the cyclops making it difficult to even read the date at certain angles. I didn't mind too much and left it this way for a few years. Then one day with some heat and a little liquid courage, I removed it myself. When I take it in to get serviced they will replace the whole crystal anyway, with one that has a cyclops again. I don't think I will mind, especially now that I have the Tudor.

As for comparing the two on the right? Well I just got the Tudor two days ago so it's hard to tell much. The biggest difference is the thickness and weight. The Tudor is closer to the PO in terms of thickness of case and heft, which is a problem for people that do not like this or have smaller wrists. They both have the same jumping hour feature which is great for a GMT, but the Tudor has the rotating bezel. Those are the only basic comparisons I can make so far, I will have to report back after a few months of use!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

No


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Not as fancy as some of the other collections on here but here's my confused little collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmally (May 1, 2017)

Glycine, Laco, Tag, Tissot, Maratac and Ticino.


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

I've had a few additions and subtractions to the collection.

Both Tudors have been sold (BB bronze and Red).
Speedy Reduced was sold.
Added a new bronze micro brand Evant.
Finally tracked down a Rolex Explorer at a local AD.
Got a great deal on the Glycine Combat that I couldn't pass up. .









Sent from my SM-T715Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

fogbound said:


> As of today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love those straps (watches are great too of course).


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Rainy and cold here today, so what better way than to set up a photo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13613323


Best collection I have seen in a while . Congrats!


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

SOTC at the end of 2018. Seasons greetings . Have a great time .

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Core4









My two 2804's and one 2824 run a little fast when compared to my B75.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rolex Submariner & Datejust, Omega Speedmaster, JLC Reverso Duo, and Casio Mudman.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

mrplow25 said:


> Rolex Submariner & Datejust, Omega Speedmaster, JLC Reverso Duo, and Casio Mudman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a set of classics. Congrats!


----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## JoelBarrett (Jul 22, 2018)

Loving that watch cabinet!


—
Joel Barrett
Atlanta, GA


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

skr3328 said:


> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Your photo doesn't match your signature good Sir...


----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)

lo_scrivano said:


> Your photo doesn't match your signature good Sir...


All right sir,that's my daughter's collection, this is mine:









从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)

Mchu004 said:


> Does this count as one picture? :-d
> 
> View attachment 13686283


Dear sir, your 1815 up/down's dial looks slightly different from my watch, is it a limited edition? BTW, it looks awesome with the blue strap.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

skr3328 said:


> Dear sir, your 1815 up/down's dial looks slightly different from my watch, is it a limited edition? BTW, it looks awesome with the blue strap.


Thanks! It's the first generation Up/Down in 36mm, reference number 221.021.

Nice collection btw!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

This is my current collection for 2018..i don't anticipate any thing new until I sell a few off in 2019, I would like add a German fleiger but sell I must! 









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

SOTC shot. Closing out the year! Merry Christmas and happy holidays folks!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

lo_scrivano said:


> SOTC shot. Closing out the year! Merry Christmas and happy holidays folks!


What's the watch with the mesh bracelet? Otherwise very nice collection... 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> What's the watch with the mesh bracelet? Otherwise very nice collection...
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Breitling Transocean 38


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## nmartinkdm (Oct 31, 2017)

The Bagelsport was for giggles lol. Actually could get them all in one picture thanks to the watchbox my mother got me for Christmas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A useful Christmas gift from my sister but made me recognize that 2019 needs to be a year of upgrade.


----------



## Crozier (Dec 24, 2018)

My Breitling collection...well, all 3 of them ;-)


----------



## SKX7s26 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here are my no-dates.


----------



## djdust12 (Sep 23, 2016)

Time to downsize


----------



## hamiltonw1 (Dec 19, 2018)

From top left: Citizen, Citizen, Nixon, Seiko, Invicta, Victorinox, Hamilton, Bulova, Suunto, Tissot, Seiko, Seiko

All of these were gifts from my wife. She started with the Hamilton and Bulova then bought me the case...then her OCD couldn't stand that it wasn't full. She's definitely a keeper! 









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

Crozier said:


> My Breitling collection...well, all 3 of them ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13748659


Great looking watches. A truly great brand full of rich heritage; arguably the masters of the chronograph compilation.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

Consolidated my collection down to these for now...


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

ispeshaled said:


> Consolidated my collection down to these for now...
> View attachment 13750067


Love it! Man, that GS is just beautiful. Youve got all your bases covered there. Great collection.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Soooo you like chronographs huh?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

tmnc said:


> Soooo you like chronographs huh?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm like, wtf is that Marathon doing there??


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Poor picture of my recently updated collection. I went from 30 watches a couple years ago to this.

I think it's pretty balanced so far and I don't plan selling any of these. I would like to add a GO or a Santos next year, though. But that's not a priority.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

December 2015:



IGotId said:


> My most recent update, 4.5 watches as I count the duoface as 1.5 watches!
> 
> View attachment 6451257
> 
> ...


December 2016:



IGotId said:


> Current collection minus the Seiko:
> 
> View attachment 10173354


November 2017:



IGotId said:


> View attachment 12662163


Current collection:


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Everything so far, except for the Ball DeepQuest ordered today...


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

No judgment, this is my humble collection.


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

If someone could tell me how to stop posting twice that would be great! Teach me computer ...


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's mine, and I got a bigger watch box for Christmas so there's room for more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Poor picture of my recently updated collection. I went from 30 watches a couple years ago to this.
> 
> I think it's pretty balanced so far and I don't plan selling any of these. I would like to add a GO or a Santos next year, though. But that's not a priority.
> 
> View attachment 13754357


Great choices. Which get the most wrist time? Looks like the Zenith and Nomos?


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

marcusp23 said:


> Great choices. Which get the most wrist time? Looks like the Zenith and Nomos?


Thanks!

The Zenith for sure. It's my favorite of the bunch and it could be my only watch.


----------



## mini1380 (Dec 24, 2018)

My little collection









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My collection, although the Hamilton will likely be leaving soon... Just picked up the Grand Seiko LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Last update


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

double post


----------



## JackFliegeruhr104 (Jul 14, 2018)

Omg, Save me, as I've only just begun.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

JackFliegeruhr104 said:


> Omg, Save me, as I've only just begun.


I've always liked that Sinn...patience is the best advice...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

One year ago....








*And as of TODAY*....


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Loving my current trio


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Current SOTC


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Here's my SOTC heading into 2019. Apologies for the horrendous photo.

Lot of great pieces added this year but overall my purchases were much more focused than previously and involved watches I had been hunting for a while. Not many impulse or catch and release pieces in 2018(though there were definitely still a few).

On to 2019!


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

SKX7s26 said:


> Here are my no-dates.


Perfect 4 watch collection, I'd be happy with any one of those, let alone all 4. Just curious, which gets the most wrist time?


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

This iphone pic will have to do for this years SOTC post, at least until I can take a better one.


----------



## Watch-Collector7 (Nov 15, 2011)

And growing!


----------



## Watch-Collector7 (Nov 15, 2011)

And more


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Current SOTC


That date just is just lovely


----------



## usernameone2three (Sep 22, 2018)

It'll be awhile before my next piece. At least I hope.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Happy New Year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

SOTC 2018


----------



## Wash1 (Sep 17, 2018)

SOTC 2018
View attachment 13763449


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jan. 1 2019










GS was the Christmas addition


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Starting the year with this. Hoping to reduce it to 10 by years end.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

mini1380 said:


> My little collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the one in the top-right? I like the looks..
The rest of the collection is looking sublime as well |>


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Starting the year with this. Hoping to reduce it to 10 by years end.
> View attachment 13766673


Hi how do your two negative display squares compare as far as lcd viewability is concerned? Nice collection too, that GS in the top left is very nice!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SKX7s26 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sebast975 said:


> Perfect 4 watch collection, I'd be happy with any one of those, let alone all 4. Just curious, which gets the most wrist time?


Thanks! The Explorer gets the most of my wrist time.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

SKX7s26 said:


> Here are my no-dates.


This is a perfect line-up of my "next watch" decision... JLC Reverso, 114060, or Explorer I (to pair with my Speedy and others). Very nice!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This changes way too much, but here it is.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Starting the year with this. Hoping to reduce it to 10 by years end.
> ...


Thank you!
All of my G's are negative actually. For me it is more aesthetically pleasing, but not terribly practical (except at night they are great). Either way, it is still legible enough. It does not really bother me at all to be honest, but I understand the people who dislike it.


----------



## skr3328 (Dec 22, 2018)

Incredible Credor 睿智II! This is actually the first time I see a person who owns it!


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

My Seikos top 12 I got in 2018.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Grey dialed Oris will be going to new owner tomorrow


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

View attachment 13782231


Grey dialed Oris will be going to new owner tomorrow


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Ideally get this down to 3 but can't see that happening anytime soon.

Snowflake is the only one I wouldn't flip.


----------



## atlcal (Dec 4, 2016)

2018 was a culling year, down to 8 keepers and some others probably on their way out.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

SOTC 2019

Goal is not to add anything until 2020!

Only 358 sleeps to go ..

I think I need to replace the battery on one of my Gs










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

rellybelly said:


> Ideally get this down to 3 but can't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> Snowflake is the only one I wouldn't flip.


I'd be pretty made up with your choice of 3 too! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

rellybelly said:


> Ideally get this down to 3 but can't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> Snowflake is the only one I wouldn't flip.


Beautiful collection and good call on not flipping the Snowflake. Really hard to come by an original Snowflake in good condition these days!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is my 6 watch collections !


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

zaratsu said:


> Beautiful collection and good call on not flipping the Snowflake. Really hard to come by an original Snowflake in good condition these days!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Wow I picked the same 3 for keepers before I saw the second photo!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## haxonwax (Nov 27, 2018)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Holy Smack. That's an enormous collection!!!


----------



## haxonwax (Nov 27, 2018)

iam7head said:


> Been a busy flipping year
> 
> Came and gone:
> Oris 65
> ...


Love the Panera's.


----------



## haxonwax (Nov 27, 2018)

Dshirts74 said:


> Here's part of the collection. I know it's two pictures, but it's of the same thing. One with lights on and one without. Top deck is the current rotation...that's why the time is set on all of them.
> View attachment 13681173
> View attachment 13681175


Nice collection man. Love the look shot. What is the watch in the top left on your first pic?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

haxonwax said:


> Holy Smack. That's an enormous collection!!!


That's was she said 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## haxonwax (Nov 27, 2018)

jah said:


> I'm not exactly going to play by the rules! Here is my vintage collection minus a Tissot Navigator. (I'll post a picture anyways because I love it)
> 
> The third picture is my modern collection.


Love the color variety in your collection. I also tend to gravitate towards these types of fun playful watches.


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Current collection


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

It's about time I got a snap of my little lot.









The oldest is the Omega Geneve Dynamic which was a 21st birthday present from my Father - still on the original strap all these years later.


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

gossler said:


> Current collection


Wow!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

gossler said:


> Current collection


What is the pilot with the light tan strap? Nice collection too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks! The pilot with the light tan strap is a Steinhart Vintage Pilot Titanium 44mm


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great thanks! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My current stable. Just got the GS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Only two watches: Bremont Supermarine S500/BK and the Sinn 103 St Sa E. One diver. One aviation chronograph. Love them to bits.


----------



## theforeman (Jan 12, 2019)

Hey all. This is my first post on this or any watch forum. Never been a watch person. I bought my first nice-ish watch almost 3 years ago while drunk at an airport. It was a Hublot Classic Fusion (not pictured). Then things just got way out of hand from there. I recently commissioned a couple of custom made stackable watch boxes made of 4000 year old Japanese bog oak with solid brass fittings - and I love them as much as the watches themselves! Might post them in detail on a separate topic. Any how I now have space for 20 watches due to the second box (not pictured). Was hoping that the people on this forum could provide inspiration to help fill the remaining 8 or 9 empty slots and help me create a balanced collection.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

theforeman said:


> Hey all. This is my first post on this or any watch forum. Never been a watch person. I bought my first nice-ish watch almost 3 years ago while *drunk at an airport. It was a Hublot Classic Fusion* (not pictured). Then things just got way out of hand from there. I recently commissioned a couple of custom made stackable watch boxes made of 4000 year old Japanese bog oak with solid brass fittings - and I love them as much as the watches themselves! Might post them in detail on a separate topic. Any how I now have space for 20 watches due to the second box (not pictured). Was hoping that the people on this forum could provide inspiration to help fill the remaining 8 or 9 empty slots and help me create a balanced collection.
> 
> View attachment 13794787


Helluva a watch to buy whilst drunk!!!

You have certainly gone on to acquire a nice collection. Personally, I would pass on the Rolexes but the IWCs and JLCs are great.

As far as adding to your collection, take a look at ALS and GO.


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)

Courtney Pike said:


> It's about time I got a snap of my little lot.
> 
> View attachment 13786021
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice collection


----------



## theforeman (Jan 12, 2019)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Helluva a watch to buy whilst drunk!!!
> 
> You have certainly gone on to acquire a nice collection. Personally, I would pass on the Rolexes but the IWCs and JLCs are great.
> 
> As far as adding to your collection, take a look at ALS and GO.


What models of ALS and GO do you like the best and why? Thanks this is the sort of inspiration I am after. I suffer from sticking to / lusting after brands I already know. Dont want the collection to get too similar.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

theforeman said:


> What models of ALS and GO do you like the best and why? Thanks this is the sort of inspiration I am after. I suffer from sticking to / lusting after brands I already know. Dont want the collection to get too similar.


Well, my current dreamers are:

Lange 1 Moone Phase:









GO Senator Chronometer:


----------



## theforeman (Jan 12, 2019)

GO Senator Chronometer

All class. Never considered before. Def going to get myself into a dealer and try a few as soon as possible. Ill let you know how I get on!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

theforeman said:


> Hey all. This is my first post on this or any watch forum. Never been a watch person. I bought my first nice-ish watch almost 3 years ago while drunk at an airport. It was a Hublot Classic Fusion (not pictured). Then things just got way out of hand from there. I recently commissioned a couple of custom made stackable watch boxes made of 4000 year old Japanese bog oak with solid brass fittings - and I love them as much as the watches themselves! Might post them in detail on a separate topic. Any how I now have space for 20 watches due to the second box (not pictured). Was hoping that the people on this forum could provide inspiration to help fill the remaining 8 or 9 empty slots and help me create a balanced collection.
> 
> View attachment 13794787


How's that for a first post!

Fabulous collection, and IMHO already nicely balanced.

Where might I go from here? Maybe a modern day Patek Calatrava (white gold, scientific dial, 5296G-001)?

You're already far north of Omega and the like in terms of quality (I await the flames for that comment) and you already have each of the Jaeger leCoultre that I personally like (and even the exact same models) and you've each of the Rolex's I like (and even the white dialed Daytona Ceramic) so I agree that you may wish to look at A.Lange und Söhne. Or Glashütte Original.

Ric

p.s. Why hasn't your wife killed you? Or is it "not yet"?

p.p.s. Don't get drunk in Zürich airport.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Just these two fellas now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

theforeman said:


> Hey all. This is my first post on this or any watch forum. Never been a watch person. I bought my first nice-ish watch almost 3 years ago while drunk at an airport. It was a Hublot Classic Fusion (not pictured). Then things just got way out of hand from there. I recently commissioned a couple of custom made stackable watch boxes made of 4000 year old Japanese bog oak with solid brass fittings - and I love them as much as the watches themselves! Might post them in detail on a separate topic. Any how I now have space for 20 watches due to the second box (not pictured). Was hoping that the people on this forum could provide inspiration to help fill the remaining 8 or 9 empty slots and help me create a balanced collection.
> 
> View attachment 13794787


Welcome!

1. Love your collection - great variety, brand/dial color/style diversity - even have precious metal covered - gonna be hard for us to point you in 1 direction given this and that we don't know what else you're looking for. The next brands I'd be looking at in your shoes would be Breguet, Moser, ALS and Patek, if you're into those styles

2. Let's hear about those watch boxes!


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Mostly Japanese watches

"Time you enjoy wasting is not wasted time."


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

theforeman said:


> Hey all. This is my first post on this or any watch forum. Never been a watch person. I bought my first nice-ish watch almost 3 years ago while drunk at an airport. It was a Hublot Classic Fusion (not pictured). Then things just got way out of hand from there. I recently commissioned a couple of custom made stackable watch boxes made of 4000 year old Japanese bog oak with solid brass fittings - and I love them as much as the watches themselves! Might post them in detail on a separate topic. Any how I now have space for 20 watches due to the second box (not pictured). Was hoping that the people on this forum could provide inspiration to help fill the remaining 8 or 9 empty slots and help me create a balanced collection.
> 
> View attachment 13794787


I might have missed it but with those Japanese custom boxes coming, you should get a Grand Seiko! or a Credor without a doubt! 
Did I miss a Japanese watch in your great collection? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

After a very long time, not in the mood to flip any that I own!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I can understand that! How ya doin.? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Things are busy but great! How about you? I have actually not been active at all at WUS last couple of months. I’ve got too much to read now, lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Here you go!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Things are busy but great! How about you? I have actually not been active at all at WUS last couple of months. I've got too much to read now, lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great to have you back! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoesNotTickTock (Jun 25, 2018)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I'd be pretty made up with your choice of 3 too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a perfect three watch collection!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

theforeman said:


> GO Senator Chronometer
> 
> All class. Never considered before. Def going to get myself into a dealer and try a few as soon as possible. Ill let you know how I get on!


Do it. I tried one on and loved it. It has a very cool function that allows you to set the time to another source very accurately which is quite becoming for a Chronometer.


----------



## lew8 (Dec 17, 2018)

jah said:


> Here you go!


Well, you followed the rules LOL


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

lew8 said:


> Well, you followed the rules LOL


I was wondering if anyone was going to say something! LOL

I'll work on an actual picture tomorrow!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

lew8 said:


> Well, you followed the rules LOL


I was wondering if anyone was going to say something! LOL

I'll work on an actual picture tomorrow!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

2018 saw some major changes, so now the SOTC is as below. Missing from the collection is a G-Shock that needs a battery replacement (as does the Michael Kors watch in the picture).


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

Since I just did a SOTC I actually have them all in 1 pic


----------



## Lylelovett666 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

You can say I'm pretty brand loyal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## markusf (Mar 21, 2017)

Fatboi_ET said:


> I'd be pretty made up with your choice of 3 too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That glasshute is a stunning blue!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

rellybelly said:


> Ideally get this down to 3 but can't see that happening anytime soon.
> 
> Snowflake is the only one I wouldn't flip.


That's a killer 3-watch collection. I might have trade in my Nomos for a GO.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Same trio, different pic


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thought I would update since I made a purchase. I have been working hard to consolidate, just cannot find any buyers. Anyway, here is where I am at (left out my G Shocks).


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

I wear the black G-Shock every day when I sleep and to work out
The GS Diver, Spork, and Tuna are my rotation every day. 
I wear the white Cocktail maybe once a year
I haven't worn the blue Cocktail yet
Monster I very rarely wear
The SKX and SKX mod I can't remember last time I wore
I never wear my Grandpa's Vintage Omega
I've never worn the silver G-Shock
I'm too lazy to sell/throw away Momentum and Batman


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

faiz31887 said:


> View attachment 13816523
> 
> 
> I wear the black G-Shock every day when I sleep and to work out
> ...


I love that GS Diver. I've been lusting after a sbgx115 for a long time. Nice.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! Do you have any other photos of the Presage on the bracelet? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

This is my lot at the moment


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Thought I would update since I made a purchase. I have been working hard to consolidate, just cannot find any buyers. Anyway, here is where I am at (left out my G Shocks).
> View attachment 13809895


What's the reference of the white sinn?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mad14 said:


> Mr.Jones82 said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I would update since I made a purchase. I have been working hard to consolidate, just cannot find any buyers. Anyway, here is where I am at (left out my G Shocks).
> ...


It is a Korean LE. If you go to the Sinn web site and find the Korean AD under store finder, you can find it there.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

No collection update, just a few strap changes.


----------



## nabbasi (May 23, 2018)

sammers said:


> This is my lot at the moment


Great collection. That Tudor - is it a Oysterdate jumbo? Is it 36mm or 38mm?


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

nabbasi said:


> Great collection. That Tudor - is it a Oysterdate jumbo? Is it 36mm or 38mm?


Thanks. It's a 1972 38mm 'Jumbo' ref: 7025. An absolute beauty IMO.


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I love that GS Diver. I've been lusting after a sbgx115 for a long time. Nice.


Yeah. that Grand Seiko is my favorite from the collection



Slm643 said:


> Nice! Do you have any other photos of the Presage on the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Bad ones taken from my cell phone from a crappy photographer.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Great thank you! My checkbook is twitching!! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Great thank you! My checkbook is twitching!!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Is that what you crazy kids are calling it these days?


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Great thank you! My PayPal account is twitching!!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Fixed.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Current collection in one picture:


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

http://imgur.com/MO3CVgq


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

My 2019 current set without G-Shock that I show previously. 26 watches here and 1 watch BALL Hydrocarbon Mad Cow in coming.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Really think my style is all over the place. Most are pretty bold designs.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

You have a bunch of of nice watches there! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_watch_cafe (Jan 29, 2019)

Couldn’t fit them all into one post


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Slm643 said:


> You have a bunch of of nice watches there!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Just happen to buy what I like. I have a small wrist but I don't think as deeply as many members here on fit. Tiny watches, oversize watches. Luxury watches, inexpensive $40 watches. New & vintage. Quartz & mechanica. From China, Japan, Swiss, Germany.....Is there a theme? They represent different sides of me.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

wuyeah said:


> Just happen to buy what I like. I have a small wrist but I don't think as deeply as many members here on fit. Tiny watches, oversize watches. Luxury watches, inexpensive $40 watches. New & vintage. Quartz & mechanica. From China, Japan, Swiss, Germany.....Is there a theme? They represent different sides of me.


1. You have good taste. 2. You still have good taste 
I just noticed! No vintage led or lcd! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The_watch_cafe said:


> Couldn't fit them all into one post


Nice, you like dark dials!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## canneverdecide (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## kl.lampret (Jul 29, 2018)

Just a humble student's collection.









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice! What's the story behind the bottom one I can't quite make it out? I like both of these leather straps too! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## kl.lampret (Jul 29, 2018)

Well thank you. I made the straps myself. It's a little hobby of mine. The bottom one is my grandfathers watch. He wore it for a few years, got a new one, and was kind enough to let me keep the dust off of it.

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

kl.lampret said:


> Well thank you. I made the straps myself. It's a little hobby of mine. The bottom one is my grandfathers watch. He wore it for a few years, got a new one, and was kind enough to let me keep the dust off of it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Nice, what is the brand of your grandfathers watch?

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My Swiss box. Fav? Eterna.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Everything about this is simply amazing! Love the whole thing!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

A bit of everything, some junk, something fun from 1995 lol and a little mix of mechanicals

L-R top row
3 quartz Fossils, Longines BigEye, vintage Wakmann from the 60's, Garmin VivoActiv

L-R bottom row
Bulova Precisionist 262kHz, Joe Boxer pocket watch (1995), Hamilton Khaki Auto 42mm, Helm Khuraburi dive watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Everything about this is simply amazing! Love the whole thing!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

From 10 to just one piece that stood the test of time...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> View attachment 13846187
> 
> 
> A bit of everything, some junk, something fun from 1995 lol and a little mix of mechanicals
> ...


Love the smiley face randomly placed with all those serious watch faces.
"Have a Nice Day."


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Every time I see the "smiley face" I think of the movie " Watchmen"! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> View attachment 13846187
> 
> 
> A bit of everything, some junk, something fun from 1995 lol and a little mix of mechanicals
> ...


I had that joe boxer pocket watch! Every time I'm at my parents, I poke around boxes of old stuff looking for it. I was gonna grab 1 from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## o_justin (Jul 25, 2018)

My current collection


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

RobMc said:


> I had that joe boxer pocket watch! Every time I'm at my parents, I poke around boxes of old stuff looking for it. I was gonna grab 1 from eBay.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was laughing when I saw the case back, 1995, it's almost vintage lol. It's a super fun piece that my kids now love so...it appears to be a keeper. It's been in my care for 24 years now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

my quartz corner ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

My eco plantation ;-)


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Quartz pieces of my watch collection










Lucian Piccard moon phase
Invicta pro diver 2 tone
Swiss military hanowa
Swiss military military style
Seiko Perpetual chrono
Seiko vintage giugiaro design chrono
Seiko solar diver pepsi 
Casio Duro diver
Gshock Gulfmaster
Casio day date classic
Festina Scuba diver


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Sub-collection Bronze and Brass..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## drake998 (Apr 23, 2015)

Picture as of yesterday:
Seiko SKX009
Seiko Orange Monster Gen2
Citizen Nighthawk
Hamilton Khaki Auto - 38mm Silver
Oris Aquis - Pre 2016, Blue Gradient w/ Black Bezel
Oris ProPilot Big Date - Anthracite
Omega SMPc - Blue, Pre 2018
Omega Speedy - Sapphire Sandwich
Rolex Datejust - 36mm, Silver, Roman Numerals

Open spot is for a Rolex Sub or GMT II - can't decide and won't be purchasing for quite a while.


----------



## drake998 (Apr 23, 2015)

Double post


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

China Town


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

and my Seiko answer... ;-)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Here's where I ended up. So far.









Zelos Mako V2 bronze
Sinn 856 UHT
Seiko 6309-8019
Seiko SNE031
Casio DW-5600


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hopefully it will stay this way for a while.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Every time I see the "smiley face" I think of the movie " Watchmen"!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


First thing I thought of!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

FordHammie said:


> From 10 to just one piece that stood the test of time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting to and staying with a one watch collection. Something that so many of us aspire too but failed at.

Beautiful photo of the Eterna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

ericsku87 said:


> Hopefully it will stay this way for a while.


Nice well balanced collection of the classics, covering all the bases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

My collection as It stands today.










Rolex Milgauss Z-Blue
Panerai Radiomir Blackseal PAM183 
Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight
IWC Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince
Longines Railroad (Baselworld 2016 Novelty)
Longines Heritage 1832
Lum-Tec Combat B-19
Seiko Padi Turtle SRPIA21
Not showed: Casio G-Shock DW-D5600P-1JF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KWOJ (Jul 18, 2015)

Current collection, trying to downsize a bit. Oris is sold, Armani Swiss Auto is currently being repaired & I'm contemplating selling the Ball to put towards at a Breitling.

View attachment DSC00104.jpg


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

ericsku87 said:


> Hopefully it will stay this way for a while.


This is a great collection, looks identical to where I want to end up but can't make my mind up on which dive watch. Plus I need to have a beater which in my case is a Casio GW5000 1JF.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

adding my submission... it changes often but this is the current state of things. updates to come, I'm sure! and that's my fiancee's datejust keeping the last spot warm; she has a small wrist so it doesn't fit around the cushion.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

Just started my collection








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

Mad14 said:


> This is a great collection, looks identical to where I want to end up but can't make my mind up on which dive watch. Plus I need to have a beater which in my case is a Casio GW5000 1JF.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! For me it was either the Sub, Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe 38mm or the Seiko MM300. I also have a G-Shock G5600E that I use in situations where I'm pretty certain I will injure myself (i.e. longboarding) but it's not in rotation.


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

double post


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Micro said:


> Congrats on getting to and staying with a one watch collection. Something that so many of us aspire too but failed at.
> 
> Beautiful photo of the Eterna
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thx boss... I see it going to a 2-3 piece collection though! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Eterna...









Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Empty slot hopefully to be filled tomorrow


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)




----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## manser46 (Jan 16, 2015)

Very nice collections, looks like some of you have put a lot of thought into your purchases.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's my Lume collection.. Can you name the brand of watch?









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Thus far, sold a couple watches and picked up the Sinn 104...excited to see where the collection heads this year..


----------



## gregmcv (Sep 21, 2018)

I am at the point now where it is one in, one out.


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

They are not expensive watch's, they are all paid for, and I LOVE them all


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

tvterry1 said:


> They are not expensive watch's, they are all paid for, and I LOVE them all
> 
> View attachment 13894717


That Blue Bulova is very nice! I would like to see more pictures of that one!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13898605


That's a collection! Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> That Blue Bulova is very nice! I would like to see more pictures of that one!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Here she is. 96B257


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13898605


Love. Every. Single. Piece. Gorgeous!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13898605


that's a phenomenal collection-what kind of strap is that on the nomos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

mbalmz said:


> that's a phenomenal collection-what kind of strap is that on the nomos?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tks mate. The strap is the "Miami" model of Rios1931


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

My very humble collection.........but they're all mine.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

TedG954 said:


> My very humble collection.........but they're all mine.
> 
> View attachment 13899953


You sir are humble, your collection is not! 
By the way that Harley Davidson is a fun & neat watch! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's the latest quick shot,, THE Great White is my last addition..









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13898605


Great collection you have there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

TedG954 said:


> My very humble collection.........but they're all mine.
> 
> View attachment 13899953


Used to have that exact same Tissot prs chrono loved that thing .


----------



## KodiakCombos (Jan 14, 2019)

3 missing from photo 2 Old Seikos with no name could find info from online about them prolly 30 years old and a steinhart ocean 1 bronze sitting on the boat getting patina

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is...


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Current SOTC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agg212 (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobSimon (Jan 19, 2013)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> That's a collection! Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good god you don't mess around. Hats off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaythedreamer (Apr 11, 2017)

"The Good", "The Bad" and "The Ugly" trio


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

Here's the latest state of the collection:


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

I actually forgot one of my favorite watches!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I think (/hope...) this is it for a while.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Antoine Lry said:


> I actually forgot one of my favorite watches!
> 
> View attachment 13916269


I wouldn't have got myself into this WIS mess if it handn't have been for that pesky Stowa Flieger... still love mine.

Ric


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Chronos only:


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

bikehomero said:


> Chronos only:
> 
> View attachment 13916543


Of these three, which is the best water resistance? What is the rating of each?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

bikehomero said:


> Chronos only:
> 
> View attachment 13916543


The Enicar is absolutely awesome! Nice collection there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

Never thought about that...as I remember a Speedmaster Professional should be at 30m, the Zenith El Primero at 100m and the Enicar at 300ft, as it is a sherpa 300 compressor case.


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I think this might be the first time I've ever taken a group shot of all my watches.

I'd like to add more but I'm worried that I wouldn't appreciate what I have.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Aid1987 said:


> I think this might be the first time I've ever taken a group shot of all my watches.
> 
> I'd like to add more but I'm worried that I wouldn't appreciate what I have.


Similar to me. I have three main watches for work and weekends, one for the gym, and two more for variety. Anymore and it would cut down on time I spend with my main 3 watches that I love. So anything I buy in the future has to replace one of the two "extras".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

kepa said:


> Similar to me. I have three main watches for work and weekends, one for the gym, and two more for variety. Anymore and it would cut down on time I spend with my main 3 watches that I love. So anything I buy in the future has to replace one of the two "extras".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wear the G at work so everything else only gets worn at the weekend so there's even less time to wear each of them.

I have quite a bit of sentimentality attached to a lot of them as well so I would have a hard time getting rid of any.


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

The Dark side and the Light...







I feel these two watches cover every occasion. Also have a Timex as my beater but it didn't go with the theme.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

bikehomero said:


> Chronos only:
> 
> View attachment 13916543


A brilliant and well-focused collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Still growing the collection, but pretty happy with it at present.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I thought I would update. Made a few new GS purchases and bought an Alpinist. The Alpinist is already up in the sales forum (nice watch, just not my cuo of tea), so I excluded it.
View attachment 13966679


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Left to right
Shinola runwell sport 42
Bremont u2-t
Steinhart ocean one vintage
Shinola runwell sport chrono
Shinola runwell chrono
C. Ward c60 bronze
Sinn ezm 1.1
Bremont s500


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

This will probably change by next week, but here's what it is currently.

Brands from left to right in cases:
2 Wakmann, wittnaeur, longines, heuer, 3 bulova, 2 Omega, 2 Seiko, 2 Rolex, 2 halios, junghans, Sinn, Omega, Maen, 2 halios, 2 sixofour, 2 sevenfriday, 2 xeric, 2 trifoglio


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sold a bunch so this is where I'm at today.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Cybotron said:


> Sold a bunch so this is where I'm at today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Cartier - any things that stand out for you both good and bad?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

issey.miyake said:


> Love the Cartier - any things that stand out for you both good and bad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Cartier along with the GS are my favorites. I'm adding an Omega 300m sedna gold and possibly a Damasko down the road.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jrsaleh said:


> Left to right
> Shinola runwell sport 42
> Bremont u2-t
> Steinhart ocean one vintage
> ...


Are you from Detroit by any chance,you seem to be a fan of shinola.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

ericsku87 said:


> Hopefully it will stay this way for a while.


Exquisite, well rounded collection. One of the best i have seen. Congratulations.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 13898605


WoW!!!
What a collection


----------



## ap1984 (Sep 5, 2018)

A few omegas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

ap1984 said:


> A few omegas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somebody likes LE Speedys lol

Which one do you get the most use from and which is your favourite?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Joined the forum in October '18 with 4 watches. The disease is spreading! #gonnaneedabiggerboat









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

NamNorimai said:


> Joined the forum in October '18 with 4 watches. The disease is spreading! #gonnaneedabiggerboat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool to see the Before and After in the same post.


----------



## Civilguy007 (Mar 18, 2015)

A few years back, I had over 10 Omegas. I realized I didn't belong in that league so I sold all but one and picked up some less expensive substitutes.

My current collection, including several artifacts from my youth over 30 years ago, is now static with no plans for changes.

While to some, this may be blasphemy, my new motto is:

"The aim of life is appreciation; there is no sense in not appreciating things; and there is no sense in having more of them if you have less appreciation of them.".

- G. K. Chesterton










Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice collection, I like your philosophy! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

As it currently sits:









....well it's close to one picture :-d


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

catlike said:


> As it currently sits:
> 
> View attachment 13989029
> 
> ...


How are you finding the ML Aikon? I'm rather tempted by one but there is nowhere in Australia to try one on.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Orange_GT3 said:


> How are you finding the ML Aikon? I'm rather tempted by one but there is nowhere in Australia to try one on.


I really like it and I wear it pretty regularly - it's such a lot of watch for the money. If I had to try and think of potential downsides for prospective owners they would be the weight (167g sized) and the lack of micro adjustment on the bracelet. Neither of these bother me as I really like the feel on the wrist and the bracelet fits fine.

BTW my wrist is 7.25 inches, I'm not sure how it would go an a smaller wrist.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

catlike said:


> I really like it and I wear it pretty regularly - it's such a lot of watch for the money. If I had to try and think of potential downsides for prospective owners they would be the weight (167g sized) and the lack of micro adjustment on the bracelet. Neither of these bother me as I really like the feel on the wrist and the bracelet fits fine.
> 
> BTW my wrist is 7.25 inches, I'm not sure how it would go an a smaller wrist.
> 
> View attachment 13989217


Thank you for your reply.

I just noticed that you are in Perth. Where did you buy your Aikon and did you get to try it on first, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> I just noticed that you are in Perth. Where did you buy your Aikon and did you get to try it on first, if yo don't mind me asking?


I bought it online from Iguanasell in Spain. I took a punt on it as there is nowhere here to try them on.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Civilguy007 said:


> A few years back, I had over 10 Omegas. I realized I didn't belong in that league so I sold all but one and picked up some less expensive substitutes.
> 
> My current collection, including several artifacts from my youth over 30 years ago, is now static with no plans for changes.
> 
> ...


Big fan of that mark II 
I may have one too


----------



## MikeCrunch (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

I would say 3 years between the 2 pics


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

ap1984 said:


> A few omegas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a man who knows what he likes!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shapz (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's my humble collection










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

MikeCrunch said:


> View attachment 13989943


such a cool collection! amazing variety.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My collection.


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Dec 2018









Current









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

As of today...down to 7 with three incomings










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

tedwu said:


> As of today...down to 7 with three incomings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ted,

What happened to the Aquanaut? You had one IIRC.

And what are the other 2 incomings? I know Chaykin is one.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

xherion said:


> Ted,
> 
> What happened to the Aquanaut? You had one IIRC.
> 
> And what are the other 2 incomings? I know Chaykin is one.


Sold it and "downgraded" to the Polaris really miss the 5167 though.

You'll find out the other two when they get here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

tedwu said:


> Sold it and "downgraded" to the Polaris really miss the 5167 though.
> 
> You'll find out the other two when they get here
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:-(

Your ALS Dato, ALS Daymatik, FPJ CB, Aquanaut, and AP 15300 silver were the perfect 5 for me


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

My poor man's collection - well under $1000 all up. Don't even have a box for them.









Left to right:

Vintage Poljot Signal from ~1970 - alarm complication (USSR)
Luch one hander (Belarus)
Vostok Komandirskie (Russia)
Vostok Amphibia - 24hr, antimagnetic, full lume dial (Russia)
Vostok Amphibia - custom with a bunch of mods (Russia)
G-Shock Rangeman (Japan/Thailand)

Out of all of these the G-Shock is the most expensive and the least interesting


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

vintorez said:


> My poor man's collection - well under $1000 all up. Don't even have a box for them.
> 
> View attachment 14011307
> 
> ...


Very nice collection, I love both of the blue ones, that 24hr... I need to get a "no date" model. Again very nice! 
A Luch is on my short list too! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

tedwu said:


> As of today...down to 7 with three incomings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the new omega New York (or other major city) edition?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

Araziza said:


> Is that the new omega New York (or other major city) edition?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's the seamaster NYC edition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

tedwu said:


> Yep that's the seamaster NYC edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a very impressive...& well rounded collection you have.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

tedwu said:


> Yep that's the seamaster NYC edition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huge fan. I love that collection. Wish one was in the cards for me. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timelux (Jan 21, 2019)

To those that posted their collections here, don't get suckered into replying to the thread titled "Lets See Your Street Address in ONE Picture!"


----------



## Angads14 (Jun 24, 2018)

New to the watch scene, here's my starter collection;

View attachment 14020819


It's time to replace the movado and fill the last spot in the box. I was thinking about picking up a couple of affordable divers.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Business at the front, party at the back!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

siranak said:


>


Quite fancy your collection and taste; Well refined and classy.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Yusef said:


> View attachment 14039543


Wow! Nice!


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

siranak said:


> Business at the front, party at the back!


Beautiful, and great variety.


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

Double post again! No doubt because I’m using my phone. Apologies.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Need a chrono next...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

BT1985 said:


> Need a chrono next...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Patek is simply stunning.

Ric


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Ric Capucho said:


> That Patek is simply stunning.
> 
> Ric




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sueno213 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's the current state of my collection.
Casio G-Shock Carbon, Panerai Zero, Hamilton Field Mechanical, Jorg Schauer Kleine Schauer
Grand Seiko 9F GMT, Omega Speedy Pro, Tank Louis Cartier, Omega Seamaster 300M


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Top row:
Certina DS Furious Chrono
Tag Heuer F1
Alpina Startimer
Bali Ha'i GMT
Benarus Remora 2

Bottom:
Seiko Solar Chrono
Citizen Excalibur
Steinhart Ocean One Vintage
Zodiac Aerospace GMT 
Zodiac Super Seawolf 68









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

soaking.fused said:


> Quite fancy your collection and taste; Well refined and classy.


Thanks! (and thanks Aviron too). From memory, I've seen you post thr El Primero too around the forum?

I'd really like to add the ceramic laureato in 38mm to make it 5, but given how far out of my means that is I have lots of time both to save for it and to change my mind 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## schizophrenic (Apr 29, 2016)

Here is mine!


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

pebe said:


> Top row:
> Certina DS Furious Chrono
> Tag Heuer F1
> Alpina Startimer
> ...


OMG that Aerospace GMT!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

It's difficult to get them all with the right lighting, so excuse me when some of the watches are overexposed or very reflective 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

siranak said:


> Business at the front, party at the back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every now and then you will see such a refined collection that it makes one wonder why they have so many watches at home. Great mix you have here.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

ReasonDrab said:


> Every now and then you will see such a refined collection that it makes one wonder why they have so many watches at home. Great mix you have here.


Cheers!

Although apart from the Laureato I mentioned further up, I have to admit I do have a vice for wanting not just to overlap watches in future but literally buy the same watch twice, which will either throw out that refinement completely or make for a great duo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggmoro (Sep 30, 2018)

wow i can see some nice collections.....planning to get more Watches...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My small turtle collection:


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

Just put the finishing touches on the six piece collection that I'll likely have for a while. DJ 36, Nomos Tangente Datum, TT YM, DJ 41, Speedmaster Apollo 45th, Superocean Heritage II 44.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houston77 (Oct 25, 2017)

schizophrenic said:


> Here is mine!


Great collection. Love that IWC.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Top row: 2 Fossil's, Joe Boxer pocket watch, Longines BigEye chrono, vintage Wakmann chrono (70's), Garmin Vivoactive (for cycling)

Bottom row: Bulova dress, Helm Komodo (new addition), Helm Khuraburi, Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm (new addition) and 42mm









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

Believe it or not I want more white dial vintage KS/KQ...


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

It is impossible to put them in one picture cause there are many but this time I am going to show the top part of my collection


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

Featuring the infamous Kontiki Diver!


----------



## rlrobson08 (Aug 21, 2018)

pardayan said:


> It is impossible to put them in one picture cause there are many but this time I am going to show the top part of my collection


Nice! Finally, a decent representation of stainless and two-tone.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.

I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)
> 
> View attachment 14118309


That's a fantastic collection. Honestly, I don't see a weak spot at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emancipator12 (Jun 8, 2017)

A bit of a mix match. 
But I love them all...


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Here's mine:

Rolex Sub ND
Omega AT Skyfall 38.5mm
Tag Heuer Monaco
Tag Heuer F1 Chrono
Apple Watch 3
Casio G-Shock 7900 (2 of them)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)
> 
> View attachment 14118309


I love your collection. I am curious what made you opt for the FOIS as your choice of Speedy? Why not a Speedy Pro or a Tuesday?


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> I love your collection. I am curious what made you opt for the FOIS as your choice of Speedy? Why not a Speedy Pro or a Tuesday?


Thanks!

I tried the Speedy Pro a number of times and never did it sing to me. Then I tried on the FOIS and it just felt special. As I analyzed them even more, what really stood out to me was the lack of crown guards and the straight lugs of the FOIS that made it look "better" to me. The alpha hands are a nice touch too, but admittedly, they can be hard to read in certain lighting conditions.


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)


I have long since thought yours is probably the best, balanced, collection on the forum. No loss there from selling the IWC either.


----------



## Stevencjain (Dec 20, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)
> 
> View attachment 14118309


You win the internet for the day...two things on my dream list you are missing...a great moon watch (Like Blancpain) and a Black ceramic or PVD watch...but you pretty much nailed what a balanced collection should look like in my mind


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Berty234 said:


> I have long since thought yours is probably the best, balanced, collection on the forum. No loss there from selling the IWC either.


Thank you, Berty! Always been a fan of your collection as well, minimal but balanced, just the same. |>

The IWC became surplus after the ALS came in (never thought I'd say that!). My collection isn't for everyone, as it errs on the side of what some may call "safe choices" or "boring"...but it has all the flavors I could want ;-)



Stevencjain said:


> *You win the internet for the day*...two things on my dream list you are missing...a great moon watch (Like Blancpain) and a Black ceramic or PVD watch...but you pretty much nailed what a balanced collection should look like in my mind


What an honor! 

I've always liked the looks of a black case watch and have been drawn to them, something along the lines of the Omega DSOTM or the TAG Heuer Formula 1 Calibre 5 (GASP!!). Maybe one day ;-)


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)
> 
> View attachment 14118309


Not sure how you travel without a GMT....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8Shave01 (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Str8Shave01 said:


> View attachment 14124407


Bottom right hand corner, is that a "Phillips 66" or similar? In any case that one really caught my eye, is there a story?

My dad, when I was "knee high to a grasshopper" used to work a that gas station! As a mechanic!
Nice collection too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## elom44 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Str8Shave01 (Jul 6, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Bottom right hand corner, is that a "Phillips 66" or similar? In any case that one really caught my eye, is there a story?
> 
> My dad, when I was "knee high to a grasshopper" used to work a that gas station! As a mechanic!
> Nice collection too!
> ...


It is. It's a 1945 Hamilton Boulton. I wish there was a good story behind it but while killing time on a lunch break I saw it for $30 at a local antique shop and snagged it.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Str8Shave01 said:


> It is. It's a 1945 Hamilton Boulton. I wish there was a good story behind it but while killing time on a lunch break I saw it for $30 at a local antique shop and snagged it.


Wow, that was a great find I wish there was a place like that here, have you had it serviced, I've always like those Hamilton rectangular pieces!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Collection complete - you do need x-ray equipment to see all of them. The six in the box plus a BB36 are the daily rotation, the rest, meh...


----------



## Str8Shave01 (Jul 6, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Wow, that was a great find I wish there was a place like that here, have you had it serviced, I've always like those Hamilton rectangular pieces!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Not yet. I just picked it up a few weeks ago and spent the remainder of my Watch/fun money fund on my Dan Henry. Saving up to get it serviced is my next goal which hopefully won't take too long. I was quoted between $150-200 by a few shops. It is still in working condition and for the one day that I wore it it kept good time so hopefully it will be just a quick clean and lube job.


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

dmb359 said:


> View attachment 14127519


The engravings on the Hamilton look very interesting!


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> The engravings on the Hamilton look very interesting!


Always kinda like engraved watches, but certainly didn't want to pay for an engraved Rolex. Came across that and thought it was a good cheap alternative. Doesn't get much wrist time, but it is cool and unique.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

dmb359 said:


> View attachment 14127519


When a person has this many nice watches, how do you even choose one? I'd have to wear several at a time, and on both arms no less. Anyways, I don't have that problem..


----------



## dmb359 (Apr 8, 2015)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> When a person has this many nice watches, how do you even choose one? I'd have to wear several at a time, and on both arms no less. Anyways, I don't have that problem..


ha, maybe I should try that. They all get some wrist time, I just go with whatever I'm feeling that day. I like variety, and have pretty eclectic tastes in watches


----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

rlrobson08 said:


> Nice! Finally, a decent representation of stainless and two-tone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Like the franc muller. Really underrated. Not too many people are a fan of mini brands at this price.

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

OK, here is my SOTC photo. From dressiest to least (and left to right)...

- Concord ultra thin quartz, yellow gold, circa 1989 or so. I wore this as my only watch for many years but had to be a little cautions since it is completely lacking in any sort of water resistance. Incredible accuracy—within a handful of seconds whenever daylight savings time comes or goes. It was a gift from my Mom and will never leave the collection for sentimental reasons. It still gets worn for weddings, funerals, and a few family events.
- A Lange 1815 Up/Down, my favorite watch and worn whenever I think I can get away with it which is basically any time I’m wearing a dress shirt. Saved for years for this one. It was and remains my grail.
- Rolex Explorer 114270, a great travel GADA watch and something I just never have to worry about. Just inexpensive enough that I wouldn’t think my life was ruined if anything happened to it. Bought it second hand. It’s virtually the only modern Rolex I happen to like; proportions are just spot on in this 36mm version. Looks good on a cordovan strap as well.
- Bulgari Octo Finissimo on a bracelet (I also have the strap.) It’s the only watch I own that feels at all modern. Everything else is “old school” by comparison regardless of when the others were made. Light, comfortable, and a great watch for work. Can wear it in front of clients without feeling pretentious. That’s just about me, of course, the clients never notice or care about my watch.
- Speedmaster CK 2998. This one was a Christmas present from my wife, so it, like the Concord, is a “forever” watch. Love the 40mm size, and it’s a truly beautiful version of a watch I generally don’t like stylistically (though I admit always wanted a speedy just, well, because). Have loved chronographs since I was a child, and this one fills that desire beautifully.
- Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment III, saw it in my AD’s display case when I was picking up the Lange and immediately put down a deposit. Obviously, wasn’t planning on two watches that week having just saved up for several years for the Lange, but I have always wanted a FF but could never handle the 45mm case size and the polished “bling” of the standard version. Had to sell of three or four other watches to afford this one, but it may be my most worn watch. Love it. 

No theme for this collection. Just watches I like that each have a particular use. 

- Jared


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

jwillson said:


> OK, here is my SOTC photo. From dressiest to least (and left to right)...
> 
> - Concord ultra thin quartz, yellow gold, circa 1989 or so. I wore this as my only watch for many years but had to be a little cautions since it is completely lacking in any sort of water resistance. Incredible accuracy-within a handful of seconds whenever daylight savings time comes or goes. It was a gift from my Mom and will never leave the collection for sentimental reasons. It still gets worn for weddings, funerals, and a few family events.
> - A Lange 1815 Up/Down, my favorite watch and worn whenever I think I can get away with it which is basically any time I'm wearing a dress shirt. Saved for years for this one. It was and remains my grail.
> ...


Beautiful. I'm with you on the FF...still want one, but that 45mm case..


----------



## jwillson (Nov 2, 2014)

Mchu004 said:


> Beautiful. I'm with you on the FF...still want one, but that 45mm case..


Yeah, always drooled over pictures of the Fifty Fathoms, but never liked them in the metal due to the size. It's got short lugs so it wears smaller than the case size would suggest, but it's not enough. Was always sorry that only the limited editions seemed to come out in the 40mm size. Then I got lucky and happened into the OC III.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

jwillson said:


> OK, here is my SOTC photo. From dressiest to least (and left to right)...
> 
> - Concord ultra thin quartz, yellow gold, circa 1989 or so. I wore this as my only watch for many years but had to be a little cautions since it is completely lacking in any sort of water resistance. Incredible accuracy-within a handful of seconds whenever daylight savings time comes or goes. It was a gift from my Mom and will never leave the collection for sentimental reasons. It still gets worn for weddings, funerals, and a few family events.
> - A Lange 1815 Up/Down, my favorite watch and worn whenever I think I can get away with it which is basically any time I'm wearing a dress shirt. Saved for years for this one. It was and remains my grail.
> ...


Love it. Some bold choices there. Especially the Octo Finissimo, a watch I would like to own if I had the money. And a great size collection too. Not too big or small, with enough variety for all occasions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Ηere's my little collection.
Most of them are Russian timepieces
from the Soviet era.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Very nice! What is the one with the small seconds subdial?
It reminds me of a vintage Seiko laurel with the red "12"...
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Very nice! What is the one with the small seconds subdial?
> It reminds me of a vintage Seiko laurel with the red "12"...
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! It's the Pobeda "Red 12" from 1950


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

dmb359 said:


> View attachment 14127519


That's pretty impressive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> When a person has this many nice watches, how do you even choose one? I'd have to wear several at a time, and on both arms no less. Anyways, I don't have that problem..
> 
> View attachment 14127583


Nothing wrong with your collection at all! Really like more than a couple pieces. That Vanuatu is my next "want" after having a Khuraburi for about a year and a bit now and recently acquiring a white dial Komodo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Thinking about trimming down.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thinking about trimming down.
> 
> View attachment 14132017


Trim down the Batman, it's a horrible watch. I'll take it off your hands for you 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

dmb359 said:


> View attachment 14127519


Nice rack. Now THAT's a set. Fantastic!

The AP and VC:


----------



## Ashexilum (Jul 13, 2018)

These collections are beautiful. I'm almost embarrassed to post up my burgeoning set


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ashexilum said:


> These collections are beautiful. I'm almost embarrassed to post up my burgeoning set
> 
> View attachment 14132419


No need for that! It's very nice.. I would be proud to have any of those! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

As of late..








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is mine. Locked in. One in only with one out.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

Eight watches lumes fired up


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

SOTC, thinking about re-adding an SKX009 soon (never should have sold it)


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Neither tiny nor huge. Just Right


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Satisfied for the moment.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Love that SS Seamaster!!! 
The scalloped bezel one! 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

My Sinn 104 is my work daily wear, and the Timex is my yard work watch, but the others all get wrist time depending upon my mood (except the Illinois Bunn pocket watch that was my grandfathers...no wrist time...lol).

.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here is mine all together unlil tomorrow, one more G-Shock coming then... 








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

Not the greatest picture, but here's my collection. I rotate between the 5 on top plus the PAM on the bottom 99% of the time.


----------



## rdigate (Dec 27, 2016)

Here is the latest SOTC









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

SOTC 2019

Sold the Sinn 756 Diapal and Tudor BB Steel to make room for the Sub 114060 and serviced the Heuer 3006 back to the original sweep hand.










I am very happy with these 4 and don't see any changes coming anytime soon...a dual time dress watch someday, but not until I find one that ticks all of the boxes for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Latest SOTC, though with the recent Sub pick up, I will likely move the Speedy.

Really love the 114060, and is making me consider flipping my Polar EXPII for a 6-digit Explorer I or II.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

broulstone said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is this an original Turn-O-Graph?


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Slm643 said:


> No need for that! It's very nice.. I would be proud to have any of those!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Great watches. I've liked Farer for a long time now. The GMT is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Wrestling with adding a speedmaster Moonwatch hesalite, but one or 2 would have to go










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNesher (Sep 30, 2014)

Some people have allot of money...


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

TNesher said:


> Some people have allot of money...


Such a great comment.. 
Does it really surprise you that a forum dedicated to precision mechanical timekeeping caters to some affluent people ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I've certainly been surprised by the collections I've seen, and for perspective some of the 10 and 12 , even 8 watch boxes are worth more than my house. 
Yes I know there's alot of money around, and that some are better savers than others. It's just when you see them... It is fun though! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

TNesher said:


> Some people have allot of money...


not gonna lie, I suspect comments like this may make some people kind of uncomfortable posting in a thread like this (which is great otherwise).


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

mbalmz said:


> not gonna lie, I suspect comments like this may make some people kind of uncomfortable posting in a thread like this (which is great otherwise).


There are PLENTY of reasons to feel uncomfortable about a posting, I'm in a robe right now. .. Oh it's 7:36am where I'm at!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Is this an original Turn-O-Graph?


1947 bubbleback

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Wrestling with adding a speedmaster Moonwatch hesalite, but one or 2 would have to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breitling limited edition Italian Air Force 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

G shock and squale can go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Wrestling with adding a speedmaster Moonwatch hesalite, but one or 2 would have to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G shock and squale can go

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thinking about trimming down.
> 
> View attachment 14132017


This is just an excellent collection. A great combination of pieces across the price spectrum, and each of them excellent within their bracket. I've been so close to picking up the Monta Triumph but didn't do it.

At this point I would need to get rid of one watch in order to bring another one in, and I'm not sure if I would want the triumph over my current piece that I would consider letting go.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

rdigate said:


> Here is the latest SOTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best collections I've seen in a long time.. excellent variety...that's what watch collecting is all about


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

rdigate said:


> Here is the latest SOTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Bloodmoon really is lovely. Great selection !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Just trying out a little SKX013 as a beater:


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

jwillson said:


> OK, here is my SOTC photo. From dressiest to least (and left to right)...
> 
> - Concord ultra thin quartz, yellow gold, circa 1989 or so. I wore this as my only watch for many years but had to be a little cautions since it is completely lacking in any sort of water resistance. Incredible accuracy-within a handful of seconds whenever daylight savings time comes or goes. It was a gift from my Mom and will never leave the collection for sentimental reasons. It still gets worn for weddings, funerals, and a few family events.
> - A Lange 1815 Up/Down, my favorite watch and worn whenever I think I can get away with it which is basically any time I'm wearing a dress shirt. Saved for years for this one. It was and remains my grail.
> ...


This is one of the best collections 
Very proportionate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

ReasonDrab said:


> Every now and then you will see such a refined collection that it makes one wonder why they have so many watches at home. Great mix you have here.


This is a nice collection 
Well thought out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

issey.miyake said:


> Love the Cartier - any things that stand out for you both good and bad?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done unique

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Here is the watchbox and then the single watch that I have worn for just under a month straight...


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Here is the watchbox and then the single watch that I have worn for just under a month straight...
> View attachment 14166367
> View attachment 14166369


is that an spb069 on a rubber strap? haven't seen that combo.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

mbalmz said:


> is that an spb069 on a rubber strap? haven't seen that combo.


Close. It is the SARX053 JDM non limited model on rubber mimicking a Moser Pioneer sports watch look. Good catch!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Here is the watchbox and then the single watch that I have worn for just under a month straight...
> View attachment 14166367
> View attachment 14166369


How are you liking the orange strap... been eyeing one for awhile but haven't pulled the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jsohal said:


> How are you liking the orange strap... been eyeing one for awhile but haven't pulled the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking it because it really makes the watch head pop.


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

ryanmanyes said:


> SOTC right now
> 
> View attachment 12525545


Balance collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dial Symmetric (May 31, 2018)

JodyH said:


> This is about 1/3 of my total collection, but are the watches I most often rotate through.
> The only two missing from this picture that are worn regularly are my GW5000-1JF G-Shock and my Tissot T-Touch Solar Expert (I keep them on a desktop facing the window so they stay fully charged).
> 
> View attachment 12526103
> ...


Some good pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Spending the long weekend with the "family" so had to take an amateur SOTC photo


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)

just replying to my own post with an update!

Tudor Harrods has arrived and the Brietling is on a new strap


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

SOTC at this moment.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Deleted post!


----------



## suarezbcn (Dec 26, 2014)

Mine so far:










Best regards


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


>


Lol this is no way your 'collection'!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Been awhile since I've posted, so here's an update on my SOTC. Sold my IWC Portugieser Chrono and that's it.
> 
> I still lurk and love looking at watches, but at the moment, pretty darn content. Very happy with these 6 watches, don't really want to add any more and it'll be hard to knock any of them off their perch (or too expensive)
> 
> View attachment 14118309


Wow, that's a fantastic collection, a little bit of everything and not lacking anywhere! Much to envy about this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

After many watch flips I believe I finally perfected my small 4 watch collection all with an underlying military theme, all hand wind except the G-shock (the beater). Omega can be dressed up for formal and got to be worn on Tuesdays. The Hamilton is the mechanical daily casual piece. The Stowa is for Friday's and when i want to be smart casual without wearing the Omega. The G-Shock for beater status like yard work or travel.

Omega FOIS ($4000)

The Omega Speedmaster was created in 1957 with motorsport in mind, the Speedy was the first wrist chrono to feature its tachymeter scale on the bezel instead of the dial for increased legibility. The Speedmaster ref. CK 2998 was the first OMEGA to reach space, when astronaut Walter Schirra .wore the watch during the 'Sigma 7' mission of the Mercury Programme in 1962. Schirra had purchased the watch for his own use, but two and a half years later, the Speedmaster would be officially certified by NASA for all manned-missions, launching it into history. In February 1959, Schirra was one of 110 military test pilots selected by their commanding officers as candidates for the newly formed National Aeronautics and Space Administration's Project Mercury, the first U.S. manned space flight program. Following several rounds of tests, Schirra became a member of the original seven astronauts selected for the program.

Stowa Flieger Baumuster B Hand-wind ($1000)

In 1939, Stowa launched production of their flieger (pilot) watches for the German Luftwaffe (air force). They were one of five companies to do so, the other four being IWC, Wempe, Laco, and Lange & Söhne. Despite its connection to one of history's darkest periods, the flieger remains an important marker in horology, and the design has endured countless iterations to become one of the most recognizable and homaged styles of all time.

Hamilton field mechanical ($300)

MIL-W-46374 was issued to service men in October 1964 to procure a low cost, disposable alternative to the MIL-W-3818B. The spec provided for either metal or plastic cased watches with minimal shock or water protections, and a lower accuracy, non-hacking movement. The cases were sealed, so any maintenance must be done by accessing the movement through the front. Remember, these were designed to be used until destroyed and replaced, but their hardy mechanical movements will respond to servicing. The MIL-W-46374 entered service in September 1968 and production continued with various revisions through the late 1980's when quartz movements became the norm.
In 1969, the Hamilton Watch Company completely ended American manufacturing operations.

DW-5000 ($300) Quartz, Solar

The DW-5000 today is the most historically significant G-Shock in today's G-Shock collection. It descends directly from the original G-Shock from 1983. Which means a solid metal inner casing with a screw down case back in stainless steel with a black DLC coating. Its look is intentionally basic and its features are not the most advanced available. However it is a prestige G-Shock. Owning the GW-5000 however is one of the best ways to express your appreciation of G-Shock and its history. When we talk about G-Shock watches for military, until today, I think this brand.still popular among military person out there, including policeman or fireman and it also becoming unofficial choice of Special Forces across the world. Although history of the G-Shock is very different from any other military watches,. since G-Shock was not initially developed as a watch for military use.
Originally G-Shock was targeted at people looking for a watch for sports and outdoor adventure oriented activity that an affordable and tough enough, so it could survive the knocks and bashed out during excessive sports activity. So, it is exactly that tough and resilient nature of the G Shock that has made the watch appeal to Special Forces around the world, and has been adopted as the unofficial Special ops timepiece.

I'm also working on personnel timpieces that match the collection

Vintage hamilton is my birth year watch










Also looking to purchase a G-shock from 1999, year I graduated high school and joined the military.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Wow, that's a fantastic collection, a little bit of everything and not lacking anywhere! Much to envy about this...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## easheer (Jul 3, 2013)

Always a work in progress. I really need something on leather.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Finally got the Breguet back from service so here is the collection as of June 1. The most recent additions being the Omega Jump Hour and the Hermes Mother of Pearl dial Moonphase.


----------



## Rattttttttttt (Jan 27, 2018)

govdubspeedgo said:


> Also looking to purchase a G-shock from 1999, year I graduated high school and joined the military.


http://mygshock.com/wiki/List_of_Every_G-Shock_Model

You have a ton of choices for 99.


----------



## alrsv1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi all.. my little collection.

Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 14202181


Tag fan without a Tag...that's a great bunch of chrono's you have in your stable 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1 (Jan 30, 2017)

TAG Fan said:


> View attachment 14202181


Beautiful. What's second from the right, bottom row? Can't quite make out the name. Hamilton?

Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The Rolex & Tudors ,


----------



## tmnc (Jan 3, 2018)

alrsv1 said:


> Beautiful. What's second from the right, bottom row? Can't quite make out the name. Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


The cream dial with the rally band is a Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono. Nice watch but super straight lugs and a bit of a chunk

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrluxe (Jun 4, 2019)

this is very impressive collection


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Tag fan without a Tag...that's a great bunch of chrono's you have in your stable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used to have 3 but sold them all. Regret selling the the Carrera Day Date. On the look out for the new Autavia or might get the blue dial Carrera Calibre 16 Day Date released last year


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

alrsv1 said:


> Beautiful. What's second from the right, bottom row? Can't quite make out the name. Hamilton?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono. Its an awesome watch and for some unknown reason I like it more than my Speedmaster (which has been earmarked for Sale at this point in time)


----------



## alrsv1 (Jan 30, 2017)

TAG Fan said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic Chrono. Its an awesome watch and for some unknown reason I like it more than my Speedmaster (which has been earmarked for Sale at this point in time)


It's a looker... but size wise I think too big for my skinny wrist. I was about to pull the trigger on an IWC Pilots chrono but when I tried it on, no way. Ended up with a Pilot Mark XVii instead.

Sent from my HTC_0PJA10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Drawer 1 - vintage (L-R)
Zodiac moon phase, Le Coultre Wrist Alarm, gold Omega dress watch
Drawer 2 - mix
Junghans Chronoscope Max Bill, Omega Seamaster De Ville, Meistersinger Neo
Drawer 3 - mix
Tudor Black Bay Black (ETA), Excalibur (Epsa) diver, Wino Chronographe
Drawer 4 - vintage
Benson silver dress, Tudor gold dress, Longines steel military
Drawer 5 - mix
Brew HP-1, Baltic HMS 001, Elgin pocket, Zenith dress, Enicar Sherpa, Stivaro dress (my grandpa's watch)
Drawer 6 - Seiko Bellmatic, Claro Beach Star, Benarus Moray 38mm, Vostok Amphibian, MBO LCD, Montre LED

And I forgot the watch on my wrist: Unimatic U2-C


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

MZhammer said:


> Finally got the Breguet back from service so here is the collection as of June 1. The most recent additions being the Omega Jump Hour and the Hermes Mother of Pearl dial Moonphase.


Great shot of your outstanding collection. It's shots like these that help those of us who are unsure of the direction we would like to take long term as the pepsi and Ralph Lauren stand out to me so much.


----------



## MarcelT (Jun 4, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> The Rolex & Tudors ,


Awesome collection! Worth to quote and see again.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

TAG Fan said:


> Used to have 3 but sold them all. Regret selling the the Carrera Day Date. On the look out for the new Autavia or might get the blue dial Carrera Calibre 16 Day Date released last year


I love the new Autavia...Watches of Switzerland edition is pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I love the new Autavia...Watches of Switzerland edition is pretty cool.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, lovely timepiece


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

Just realized how multi-cultural my collection was the other day. Germany, India, Japan, Switzerland, England, and France all have a spot here.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

ReasonDrab said:


> View attachment 14204325
> 
> 
> Just realized how multi-cultural my collection was the other day. Germany, India, Japan, Switzerland, England, and France all have a spot here.


Good spread. Thats an interesting bracelet for the Sinn.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

MadsNilsson said:


> Good spread. Thats an interesting bracelet for the Sinn.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The excellent review for the Sinn 556 on the YouTube channel, Watch This!, has lots of great bracelet and strap ideas.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Terrible Iphone pic...put the BB on a bracelet and had the DH for a few months now...


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

+ Deep Blue T-100 GMT
+ Seiko SBEP003 Digi-Tuna
- Steinhart Ocean One GMT
- Luminox SXC 5027 GMT (for sale)


----------



## nrcooled (Jun 14, 2011)

Updated photo of my collection. As you can probably tell, I have a thing for Panerai. I have a new custom Breitling inbound that commemorates the program that I'm currently supporting as my 9to5.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericsku87 (Mar 30, 2018)

I need a sunburst blue dial watch. AT38 maybe?


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

ericsku87 said:


> I need a sunburst blue dial watch. AT38 maybe?


This is a stunning collection and where I aim to be in the future. All good classic sizes as well.

I say add the Blue dial Aqua Terra 38.5mm Skyfall and you are covered for everything.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

Here's mine currently. Still can't take a decent picture of it to save my life!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ericsku87 said:


> I need a sunburst blue dial watch. AT38 maybe?


Nicely done. And hard to argue against AT38 blue dial. It will definitely compliment your collection well. But personally to give my collection a different dimension along with blue dial, I would go for zenith bronze pilot type 20 40mm blue dial. It's a stunning watch which provides your collection a little twist with bronze and also gets you blue dial. But I am biased being an owner of one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sital said:


> Here's mine currently. Still can't take a decent picture of it to save my life!
> 
> View attachment 14213155


Really nice collection but like me, you're not much of a photographer, lol. I can't get a good picture either, specially when I compare my pics with some of the pics that people post here. But in the end, it's about the watches and not the artistry of photography on this forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

Soh1982 said:


> Really nice collection but like me, you're not much of a photographer, lol. I can't get a good picture either, specially when I compare my pics with some of the pics that people post here. *But in the end, it's about the watches and not the artistry of photography on this forum!*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, but I'm not even trying for artistry at this point, just a halfway decent photo. :-d

And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

My small collection.










From my shyt liquor store gophone.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sital said:


> I know, but I'm not even trying for artistry at this point, just a halfway decent photo. :-d
> 
> And thanks for the compliment.


Lol, totally understand. That's what my aim always is but my photos end up being pretty terrible!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainCustard (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

pardon the crappy sideways photograph, this is the best I could muster of the whole family together. lots of additions and subtractions here the last while, and finally feeling like I'm going to leave this be (at least for a while. famous last words lol).


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

mbalmz said:


> pardon the crappy sideways photograph, this is the best I could muster of the whole family together. lots of additions and subtractions here the last while, and finally feeling like I'm going to leave this be (at least for a while. famous last words lol).


Very impressive collection! 2 of my grails are hiding in plain site!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

Last update to my small collection for a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Very impressive collection! 2 of my grails are hiding in plain site!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Very impressive collection! 2 of my grails are hiding in plain site!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it would be rude not to ask-which are the two grails?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

My mechanicals. Thinking it needs something blue haha








Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

lorsban said:


> View attachment 14229511


I like the look of your white chrono, what is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

When I was little, I would often gaze fondly at my father's watch - a simple, stainless steel Seiko which marked each passing second with a satisfying beat of its underlying quartz heart. Tick, Tick, Tick.... each beat was hypnotic, the seconds hand hitting each and every marker on its glimmering, sunburst silver dial. As a first generation immigrant to Australia in the 80s, my father didn't have much in the way of luxuries. But he was so proud of his Seiko, and would beam with pride every time I asked to play with it.

Many years have now passed and I've been fortunate enough to inherit his passion for timepieces, and been blessed to assemble a collection for myself. Having recently purchased a new watch to commemorate a new job, I thought I might share with you all the current state of the collection in order of acquisition, and also a quick thought on each.

1- Grand Seiko Spring Drive - SBGA003

My first "luxury" timepiece, and the watch responsible for my descent into this mad hobby. Fitted with the futuristic Spring Drive movement and finished to an exceptional standard - this watch is the very definition of understated luxury, oozing sophistication each step of the way.

2 - Rolex Submariner - 114060

The ultimate tool watch, the No Date version of the Submariner is beloved for its symmetry and devilishly handsome looks. Brushed stainless steel is intertwined with ceramic to create a rugged precision machine, giving off a perfectly balanced look of both work and play.

3 - Grand Seiko Spring Drive - SBGA011

I can't quite understand why, but there's something just so "pure" about the Snowflake. Maybe it's the exceptionally textured dial, a multi step manufacturing process involving layering successive coatings on top of one another. Or maybe it's the full titanium construction, resulting with a watch that's as light as its name? Could it be the Spring Drive movement, which glides gracefully to represent the constant flow of time? You're right, it's probably all of the above - characteristics which have made this watch a legend and a fan favourite in the community.

4 - Omega Speedmaster Professional - 3573.50.00

A watch with so much heritage, the Moonwatch is a design icon which has remained relatively unchanged throughout its lifespan. This is the sapphire sandwich model of the Moonwatch, allowing a glimpse into the workhorse Calibre 1863 which powers it. My first manually wound movement, and also my first chronograph - this watch has a special place in my heart as being a perfect marriage between function and form.

5 - Rolex GMT Master II - 116710BLNR

I lusted after the Batman for the longest of time, its black and blue ceramic bezel haunting my dreams at every opportunity. It has a genuinely useful GMT function, and in my opinion is the perfect watch. When I was finally able to get my hands on this watch it was like a huge lust was satisfied. Unfortunately, because I chased after this watch for so long I hardly wear it for fear of damaging it - in fact it's still got all it's factory stickers on it!

6 - Rolex Explorer II - 216570

After realising I was rarely wearing the Batman, I wanted a GMT watch which I wasn't afraid to beat around. Enter the Polar - a hefty chunk of steel and the largest in my collection. This watch is so utilitarian, a sluggish brute with it's thick chunky hands and torch like lume.

7 - Rolex Daytona - 116500LN

My grail achieved, acquired the day after my first child was born. One day this beauty will be passed down to my son - box, papers and all. For some reason, I've always preferred the Black dial variant over the more elusive Panda - it just looks tougher, reminding me of a midnight motobike ride across the city. My current daily wear, and one that I'm proud to knock about to build character with over the coming years.

8 - Jaeger-LeCoutre Reverso - 2548520

I was wanting to add a classy dress watch to the collection, and ultimately decided upon the Reverso due to it's cool "flipping" mechanism. Some might say it's a tad small, but in my mind a dress watch shouldn't wear big on the wrist. This watch is pure class, with a classic art deco styling and no seconds to keep it clean. Here it is on a cheap navy blue strap I found for $15 on eBay, the colours perfectly matching the blued hands and numerals of the watch.

9 - Rolex Milgauss - 116400GV

My latest acquisition, commemorating a new job and a new chapter in my career. I love the crazy cool quirk this watch exudes, from the eccentric lightening seconds hand to its unusual green sapphire glass. This watch is surprisingly blingy, its polished surfaces constantly reflecting any sort of light. The Milgauss is just so charming in a strange sort of way, I realise it's not for everyone but I just find myself being drawn to it in a hypnotic sort of way.

This picture was taken in my backyard while the sun was setting this afternoon - the so called golden hour which brings a rosy glow to photos taken during this time. I must have looked a right fool to my neighbours, who would have seen a middle aged guy holding a camera and huddled over a handful of watches hastily assembled on a kitchen serving plate, but I think the end result was worth it. It's all part of the fun of the hobby, isn't it?

Thanks for reading guys, and happy collecting!


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

mbalmz said:


> I think it would be rude not to ask-which are the two grails?


Your Rolex GMT, I had the pleasure of wearing one at a watch group meeting in my city a few months ago and it impressed me more than I thought it would. Perfect size for me and just felt perfect in general.

CK2998...that's the one I want, it's that model of Speedmaster that caught my eye immediately when I saw it the first time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Here's my most updated sotc.

Triton subphotique
Grand Seiko sbga375
Ball fireman NECC
Glashutte-Original Senator 60s 2018 Edition
Casio G-Shock full metal Steel


----------



## marcusp23 (May 23, 2015)

gsroppsa said:


> View attachment 14229907
> 
> 
> When I was little, I would often gaze fondly at my father's watch - a simple, stainless steel Seiko which marked each passing second with a satisfying beat of its underlying quartz heart. Tick, Tick, Tick.... each beat was hypnotic, the seconds hand hitting each and every marker on its glimmering, sunburst silver dial. As a first generation immigrant to Australia in the 80s, my father didn't have much in the way of luxuries. But he was so proud of his Seiko, and would beam with pride every time I asked to play with it.
> ...


Love the collection, and great post. I like hearing about what attracts people to their watches


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

What a fantastic collection you have and a great story of your fathers simple Seiko and allowing you to play with it. You have a collection of which most collectors would envy and each one is a grail of someone on here. I have a GMT Master II but the black not the BLNR but I wear this watch and I am not afraid to wear it. I rotate my other 5 or 6 watches but the GMT is by far my favourite and I look forward to wearing it. I get the impression from your post that you would not allow your son to touch it not to mind play with it. Watches are to be worn and enjoyed and what’s the point of buying it if you are not even going to take the factory stickers off it. Wear and enjoy your watches as some day someone else that these watches are left to will wear them or they might not even like watches and sell them off immediately. Congratulations on your wonderful collection but it’s time ( no pun intended) to look at your collection on your wrist.


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rolex Submariner
Longines Legend Diver 
Omega Speedmaster Pro
Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duo
Seiko SARX045
Casio GShock
Casio Mudman 
Stowa Flieger
Nomos Tangente 38

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Rugbyboy96 said:


> I like the look of your white chrono, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Concord Impresario with Zenith triple date movement.

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Your Rolex GMT, I had the pleasure of wearing one at a watch group meeting in my city a few months ago and it impressed me more than I thought it would. Perfect size for me and just felt perfect in general.
> 
> CK2998...that's the one I want, it's that model of Speedmaster that caught my eye immediately when I saw it the first time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah-yea I was actually really skeptical of the jubilee at first but once I put one on I was totally in love with it. gmt on an oyster almost feels wrong now I like it so much.

and I'm glad to hear you say that about the CK-I feel like it gets a little under appreciated now with people more into the pulsation dial version but I think the blue is the best of the bunch.


----------



## gsroppsa (Jan 5, 2013)

Killarney said:


> What a fantastic collection you have and a great story of your fathers simple Seiko and allowing you to play with it. You have a collection of which most collectors would envy and each one is a grail of someone on here. I have a GMT Master II but the black not the BLNR but I wear this watch and I am not afraid to wear it. I rotate my other 5 or 6 watches but the GMT is by far my favourite and I look forward to wearing it. I get the impression from your post that you would not allow your son to touch it not to mind play with it. Watches are to be worn and enjoyed and what's the point of buying it if you are not even going to take the factory stickers off it. Wear and enjoy your watches as some day someone else that these watches are left to will wear them or they might not even like watches and sell them off immediately. Congratulations on your wonderful collection but it's time ( no pun intended) to look at your collection on your wrist.


Thanks for your kind words! I haven't got any problem with my son playing with my watches, in fact he's growing more curious with them by the day which I think it heart warming. I've never been one to baby my collection - except for that Batman, which for some reason exists a psychological barrier.

For reference, here's my Daytona just before we're about to eat a crab boil. The about of shell and grease it was subject to that afternoon - not the most extreme example, but certainly not a day spa!


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

mbalmz said:


> ah-yea I was actually really skeptical of the jubilee at first but once I put one on I was totally in love with it. gmt on an oyster almost feels wrong now I like it so much.
> 
> and I'm glad to hear you say that about the CK-I feel like it gets a little under appreciated now with people more into the pulsation dial version but I think the blue is the best of the bunch.


Oddly enough, I was wearing the oyster (same wrist size as the owner) and it really impressed me. I'm not a Rolex fan in general, there are a few pieces that I like and that's one of them. The bezel action was what really made me enjoy it more (so buttery smooth yet stayed in place). I'm also not sure there is any one in particular I want, just know that it has to be a two tone for sure.









The CK2998 is a fantastic piece, the blue does it for me. The Speedmaster in general is a great piece but I found I'm not interested in the 1861 movement in the Moonwatch, if I bought one it would need to be the 861 for me. Some of the LE models caught my eye too, like the Ultraman, but it seems overpriced for me. Being a chronograph lover, there are a few pieces I would love in my collection and the CK2998 is one.

Next year is a grail watch, still deciding where I'll end up but I'll enjoy the ride getting there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Oddly enough, I was wearing the oyster (same wrist size as the owner) and it really impressed me. I'm not a Rolex fan in general, there are a few pieces that I like and that's one of them. The bezel action was what really made me enjoy it more (so buttery smooth yet stayed in place). I'm also not sure there is any one in particular I want, just know that it has to be a two tone for sure.
> 
> View attachment 14233673
> 
> ...


well cheers to that!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

mrplow25 said:


> View attachment 14231763
> 
> 
> Rolex Submariner
> ...


Nice versatile collection! :-! 
Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Just added the Coral Blue Monster so I thought I would update. I didn't feel like digging my G's out of my hiking gear, so they're not pictured (gx-56bb and gw-b5600).

The Monster was my first purchase in 4 or 5 months and it will be my last until the end if the summer. Once summer is over I plan on reevaluating, selling off some watches to go towards a larger purchase, and consolidating. For now, I really enjoy what I have and everything gets about equal wrist time.


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm now trying to reduce down to just these two. This means I have about 10 watches to put on the Sale Corner


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Just added the Coral Blue Monster so I thought I would update. I didn't feel like digging my G's out of my hiking gear, so they're not pictured (gx-56bb and gw-b5600).
> 
> The Monster was my first purchase in 4 or 5 months and it will be my last until the end if the summer. Once summer is over I plan on reevaluating, selling off some watches to go towards a larger purchase, and consolidating. For now, I really enjoy what I have and everything gets about equal wrist time.
> 
> View attachment 14241989


Nice collection. What's the reference of the White Sinn 556?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anujkapur108 (May 18, 2015)

Skidrock said:


> In the box left to right:
> 
> - Rolex GMT Master 16700: Wedding gift from my bride 1992. If I could only own one watch, this is it.
> - Breitling Emergency E56121.1: Got it while on jet team in my USAF days. Rarely wear it... too top heavy.
> ...


Nothing wrong with blingly! I've got the same navitimer heritage! Pull it out every once in a while and feels awesome on the wrist.


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

The Spidey watch was my first. The pocket watch was my grandfathers.
I may try to downsize soon though. Love them all but I wear the Sinn and the black Aquaracer the most for work. The Cartier is my favorite. Dad gave me his old 40+ year old Santos which mom gave him brand-new as a wedding present back in the 70's. Our home was burglarized and the Cartier was stolen. I bought this Galbee XL version afterwards. Dads still with us (he'll be 90 this year) and even though this Santos is different then the one he gave me, I think about him when I look at it. I plan to wear it or another version of it daily after I retire in 5-10 years. Feel bad that it just sits in my safe for the most part so I may pass it on to someone else and purchase another one when I retire. It's for sale (for now) in the sales forum.


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

From left to right, 
1 dress, 2 dressy/sport watches, 2 sport/diver watches, 1 tool/pilot watch. Not pictured is my Breitling Navitimer Premier that is currently listed for sale (trying to pare my collection down...eventually I'd like to get to 4 watches).


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

From left to right, 
1 dress, 2 dressy/sport watches, 2 sport/diver watches, 1 tool/pilot watch. Not pictured is my Breitling Navitimer Premier that is currently listed for sale (trying to pare my collection down...eventually I'd like to get to 4 watches). 
View attachment 14261139


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

sorry for duplicate post, I can't figure out how to delete one of them.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sebast975 said:


> From left to right,
> 1 dress, 2 dressy/sport watches, 2 sport/diver watches, 1 tool/pilot watch. Not pictured is my Breitling Navitimer Premier that is currently listed for sale (trying to pare my collection down...eventually I'd like to get to 4 watches).
> View attachment 14261139


I really like your collection! Similar style to what I like and pieces I could see myself wearing.

I think the number of watches atm is pretty good. All very versatile and quality pieces. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> I really like your collection! Similar style to what I like and pieces I could see myself wearing.
> 
> I think the number of watches atm is pretty good. All very versatile and quality pieces.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks for those kind words...took me a few years of trial and error to get here. I have small wrists so nothing over 40mm here (submariner) and two are 36mm (datejust and tudor black bay).


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mad14 said:


> Nice collection. What's the reference of the White Sinn 556?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a Korean limited edition


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Mad14 said:


> Nice collection. What's the reference of the White Sinn 556?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is a Korean limited edition


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

gsroppsa said:


> View attachment 14229907
> 
> 
> When I was little, I would often gaze fondly at my father's watch - a simple, stainless steel Seiko which marked each passing second with a satisfying beat of its underlying quartz heart. Tick, Tick, Tick.... each beat was hypnotic, the seconds hand hitting each and every marker on its glimmering, sunburst silver dial. As a first generation immigrant to Australia in the 80s, my father didn't have much in the way of luxuries. But he was so proud of his Seiko, and would beam with pride every time I asked to play with it.
> ...


WUS photo of the year (that should be a thing). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sebast975 said:


> From left to right,
> 1 dress, 2 dressy/sport watches, 2 sport/diver watches, 1 tool/pilot watch. Not pictured is my Breitling Navitimer Premier that is currently listed for sale (trying to pare my collection down...eventually I'd like to get to 4 watches).
> View attachment 14261139


I really like your collection. It feels quite focused. I'm not quite sure how I would narrow it down other than selling the Zodiac and Tudor, but I like having a bit of variety and a few watches I don't mind dinging up. Nice!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

I think your Tudor 36mm has gradually become my grail watch (not sure out of black or blue dial). I have the Tudor Black Bay Black dive watch (ETA smiley face) but now think I should have gone for the 36mm. Jury is still out for me, but dman nice collection!


----------



## bitt3n (Sep 19, 2012)

sweet ***** you people make me feel unworthy!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nothing overly expensive, and a few of the same models in different colors, but works for me.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

The Rolex Oysterdate with the black face is just gorgeous!


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

My collection is just too unwieldy now, with too many great watches getting no wrist time and in need of a more deserving home. I think I have decided to prune the existing collection (first pic) down to the ones I actually regularly wear (2nd pic). I have only ever sold one watch before. Will I regret this?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Nothing overly expensive, and a few of the same models in different colors, but works for me.
> 
> View attachment 14266605


That Rangeman near the bottom right corner looks like it's lived a fulfilling life. Love the look of a well used G-Shock.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

My collection:
Seiko Turtle "Save the Ocean"
Seiko automatic circa 1975
Citizen chronograph circa 2006
Stuhrling Legacy collection
Timex (my father's)
Seiko Alpinist
Hamilton Ventura -Elvis 80
Breitling Navitimer GMT
TAG Heuer Formula 1
Omega Speedmaster Professional "Moon Watch"
Archimede Pilot 42 GMT Bronze


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Obviously I'm a fan of the dive watch . Sort of at an impasse at this point.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Updated with new arrival last week. I really think 5 more watches and I could be done but it will take a while to get them.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Asertius (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Asertius said:


> View attachment 14280569


Whoa, we have the same shyte watch box! I'm guessing you snagged it on Ebay, too? It is not properly spaced in my opinion and I am always afraid I'm going to nick one of my watches on another one. 
After I bought it my first thought was, "Okay, so I'm willing to dump thousands into a watch collection, but I guess nothing more than 30 bones into a box?" I guess I better not ever buy a European sports car, who knows I might end up parking it on skidrow to save a few bucks.


----------



## Asertius (Jul 2, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Whoa, we have the same shyte watch box! I'm guessing you snagged it on Ebay, too? It is not properly spaced in my opinion and I am always afraid I'm going to nick one of my watches on another one.
> After I bought it my first thought was, "Okay, so I'm willing to dump thousands into a watch collection, but I guess nothing more than 30 bones into a box?" I guess I better not ever buy a European sports car, who knows I might end up parking it on skidrow to save a few bucks.


Yeah looks like it! I think I snagged mine for 25-30 on Amazon a couple of years ago when I bought the Orient because I honestly thought I'd only buy 5 or 6 watches max.....so much for that thought! Only been "collecting" for a couple of years so my collection isn't as luxurious as some of these others but hey, there is always time for that.

It is funny though how we will justify a multi-thousand dollar purchase on a watch but try to save 15 or 20 bucks on a box. I guess that means the head is on straight? haha


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

NOMOS Zurich Worldtimer in True Blue
Panerai PAM 000
Tudor Black Bay in Black/Gold
Cartier Tank Solo XL


----------



## Asertius (Jul 2, 2019)

Big fan of the Panerai. If my wrists weren't 6.5 inches, I'd be sporting one.


----------



## Adam2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14277551
> 
> 
> Obviously I'm a fan of the dive watch . Sort of at an impasse at this point.


What the watch on the far right of the second row as you posted it? The one with the Khaki nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Sold a couple and added a couple...but no real consolidation as of yet. I'm never quite comfortable with more than 7 or 8 in my rotation and I am rotating 11 now. Feels okay for the time being. We'll see.


----------



## Homo Sapien X (Sep 15, 2018)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> Updated with new arrival last week. I really think 5 more watches and I could be done but it will take a while to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Squale bros!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's my four!

Hamilton Navy Pioneer
Oris Divers 65
Rolex GMT-Master II
Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

EightEyes said:


> Here's my four!
> 
> Hamilton Navy Pioneer
> Oris Divers 65
> ...


That is a great 4 watch collection! The only thing I might want want is a G Shock to kick around. Nice!


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That is a great 4 watch collection! The only thing I might want want is a G Shock to kick around. Nice!


Thanks! I appreciate it. I'm very happy with this collection right now.

I've never had anything like a G-Shock before, but maybe I should consider one!


----------



## gokhangirgin (Jul 13, 2019)

My collection till june. Since then changing some of them.










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is a part of my humble collection in my new wolf case


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

by the way cam on oneplus 7 pro is beyond horrible


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

I told the missus I just need one more, to fit in between the Heuer and the Sinn...









So, I am out hunting for that one to fit in b-)
The Tudor Black Bay 41 is a serious option, but any input is welcome.


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Apologies for the glare, I'm a terrible photographer. Here's (most of) the collection as of 8/2019. Have an SBGE249 incoming, will fill the glaring Seiko and GMT void. Will be offloading a few pieces pretty soon to make way for an El Primero as well, have been lusting for one for ages. More than happy with its current state 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

Got the fam all together for a group portrait.

Thanks *Willing86* and watchmama for the cool new watch pillows. They were a big hit with the family!


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Thinking of moving the PAM for a smaller watch. The NOMOS hath spoiled me


----------



## nima.york (Feb 16, 2018)

I rotate between these three watches. I don't wear any of my vintage watches so I didn't add them to the picture.









Beautiful collections everyone, I'm jealous of a lot of you!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

The ever-evolving collection. Very satisfied at this moment.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grambuolys90 (Aug 16, 2019)

Here is mine small collection. Looking forward to get something special.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

My 3


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Some changes since the last time and have added a HAQ with the GS. I think that’s it for a long time as these are all keepers and personally very happy with this collection.


----------



## Trexweightlifting (Oct 8, 2015)

Ausome collection! Extra props for getting all the times and seconds lined up ?



Killarney said:


> Some changes since the last time and have added a HAQ with the GS. I think that's it for a long time as these are all keepers and personally very happy with this collection.


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

Trexweightlifting said:


> Ausome collection! Extra props for getting all the times and seconds lined up ?


Warms my OCD heart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Not huge, not small, but it's what I've got currently. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

up to date


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Dorian Galt said:


> Warms my OCD heart!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha. Well if most or not all of watch manufacturers display their watches on billboards, magazines etc with that exact time why should we not do it? After all the manufacturers must have done some serious research to show that time is the best to show off the watch at its best.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Killarney said:


> Some changes since the last time and have added a HAQ with the GS. I think that's it for a long time as these are all keepers and personally very happy with this collection.


Excellent collection! I am thinking of getting the polar sbgx, too. Now that you have it....are you thinking of flipping those FC's and getting another?


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Excellent collection! I am thinking of getting the polar sbgx, too. Now that you have it....are you thinking of flipping those FC's and getting another?


No, my wife bought me the gold coloured FC so that has to stay and I love that the FC moon phase.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

sorry double post


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Very close to all but not all....


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Very close to all but not all....
View attachment 14418793


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

whats with the double posts?? I didn't mean to!


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

I haven't posted one of these in a while and it's changed a bit since I last did. There's a few stragglers that aren't here and I threw in my son's Flik Flak just for fun. My vintage Swiss Army is the only one way out of sync since it badly needs some service and I can't even set the time on it right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

Top 5!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> up to date
> View attachment 14414099





The Watch Ho said:


> Very close to all but not all....
> View attachment 14418793


I see several Stuhrling watches from both collections - are they any different than Invicta dive watches when it comes to quality of finishes?


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Playing with a light box


----------



## gokhangirgin (Jul 13, 2019)

On the way to final collection.... will come some new, some will go....










Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## QuartzCrisis (Apr 7, 2016)

Here you go! But in one video:


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

The Casio is the only one I don't use as I'm afraid that I ruin the +40s/year accuracy.


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice collection you have there!



Karlisnet said:


> Playing with a light box
> 
> View attachment 14421311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nephro (Jun 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gelowong24 (May 6, 2010)

So far.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

gelowong24 said:


> So far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most impressive!

A man of few posts I see!


----------



## gelowong24 (May 6, 2010)

IGotId said:


> Most impressive!
> 
> A man of few posts I see!


Thanks very much. I was an active member for years but my old account got hacked so had to make a new one.


----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)

First time in a while that I dont have my eye on the next watch.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Latest shot...

View attachment Watches 137.jpg


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## CollectorS (Jun 11, 2019)

Tudor bb58, Damasko DS30, NOMOS Tangente 164.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Alas, I would but it will not fit!


----------



## CallMeJarob (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I am making some pretty big changes right now. I am dialing it back for good and sticking to 7 watches in my daily rotation (excluding my fun and beater G Shocks). I am very confident in this collection now and plan on keeping it this way for a long time (except for some G Shocks)!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Here is my collection in one shot (minus the Navitimer Aerospace which I passed down to my son). Those with a keen eye may see a trend here...;-)


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

This is my current collection with the GO being the newest addition.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Do they make this Glashütte with a blue dial? That looks great!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Msiekierski said:


> Do they make this Glashütte with a blue dial? That looks great!


Thank you sir!

It is definitely black - I think it is just the reflection that makes it look a little different


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

My two current pieces...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

gaurdianarc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the speedy strap - where's that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

omega1300 said:


> Love the speedy strap - where's that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey thanks. It's from redrock straps on Etsy. Dan is a super nice guy and gets back to any queries promptly. I got this green olive drab and another grey moon dust one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am making some pretty big changes right now. I am dialing it back for good and sticking to 7 watches in my daily rotation (excluding my fun and beater G Shocks). I am very confident in this collection now and plan on keeping it this way for a long time (except for some G Shocks)!
> View attachment 14479669
> 
> 
> View attachment 14479679


Really like your collection. I'm thinking you prefer stick hand sport watches...? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> Really like your collection. I'm thinking you prefer stick hand sport watches...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Where have you been all my life...you get me. Hahaha


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Where have you been all my life...you get me. Hahaha


. I went through that phase myself for a little bit as my style is sporty dress watches.

I've become a little more versatile as I've branched out to a pilot and 2 divers. But they are both still on the sport/dress side and not toolish.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jddev (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Most of the bronze


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Most of the bronze


"Most of"?? Jeezus lol

I shudder to think about the "Most of the stainless steel" pic


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Most of the bronze


***** Yankee! Haha I'll be honest, I have always wanted to see what a SOTC Yankee pic looks like...if even possible. Haha


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


> Most of the bronze


I have this sneaking suspicion you have a lot of watches ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Recently bought a Nikon D5600 DSLR and had an itch to re-capture my current 4 watch rotation...looking to sell the Chr. Ward eventually and possibly scoop up an IWC spitfire.

As far as upgrading from cell phone to DSLR camera, the collection looks a hell of a lot better!


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

The whole family...









The divers









The GMTs









The racing chronographs


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

Here is my little collection.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I'm leaving a few out, but these are my favorites right now.


----------



## Upstater (Mar 5, 2015)

I know, some redundancy here but that second 1550 is a placeholder for a 3H variant or Cairelli CP2, whichever comes first!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

WOW guys, my little modest so far collection, all wearers/beaters but looked after. 








Snook a pic of my little ones, missing a G 9100 gulfman(on his wrist)







The other 1/2's, not really a watch wearer to be honest, but she now has a little baby G thing going.


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

My current trifecta


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

uperhemi said:


> I see several Stuhrling watches from both collections - are they any different than Invicta dive watches when it comes to quality of finishes?


I think they would be considered in the same "quality" range for the $. My Grand Diver invictas have much more heft to them if you like that. I think they are both great value for the less than $100 price point.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

I love this! One of the coolest affordables collection I've seen. Nice work.



cajun1970 said:


>


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I could not get all of my collections into one shot ! but here is two shots of my collections so far !


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

NardinNut said:


> View attachment 14517349


Every time I check in on this thread I am just amazed at the depth of some of these collections and I always find myself asking, "How the hell do you ever figure out what to wear?"


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

NardinNut said:


> View attachment 14517349


Nice collection! What size is your Bathyscaphe?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

IGotId said:


> Nice collection! What size is your Bathyscaphe?


43mm. It's the rare ceramised titanium model. Only 50 made


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Every time I check in on this thread I am just amazed at the depth of some of these collections and I always find myself asking, "How the hell do you ever figure out what to wear?"


That's exactly reason why I'm about to thin the collection and sell some off


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

My cheap and cheerful collection.

I've bought and sold so many watches in the last decade I could have opened a shop.
I've gone from mid range affordable to fairly high end and then all the way down to budget pieces.

Really loving Seiko 5s at the moment, wish I'd considered these years ago.

Seiko SNKL15
Seiko SNXS79
Seiko SNXS73
Seiko SKX013
Citizen BN0000-04H
Casio G Shock GW-M5610 (not pictured)

I prefer simple, classic 3 handers. These cover all bases for me and haven't broken the bank.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Current collection:

Glashutte Original Senator Sixties
Zenith Pilot Type 20 Extra Special 40mm Bronze 
Rolex GMT Master II 116710LN 
Omega Speedmaster Professional Mark lV 
Grand Seiko SBGN007 LE 
Nomos Metro 38 Ref 1108 
Ball Skindiver DM2108A-P-BK 
Oris Divers Sixty-Five Bronze BiCo Steel & Bronze 
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical H69429901
Casio G-Shock GWM-5610 
Casio G-Shock GWM-5610-Aged steel Mod

Thinking about thinning the herd as I only like to keep 8 at a time but can't figure out which ones to let go. May be Oris, Hamilton and black G-Shock?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

NardinNut said:


> 43mm. It's the rare ceramised titanium model. Only 50 made


Could you post more pics of the watch itself as well as pics next to your SS 40mm Rolex sport watches?

Thanks!


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

IGotId said:


> Could you post more pics of the watch itself as well as pics next to your SS 40mm Rolex sport watches?
> 
> Thanks!


Keep in mind the Sub is a five digit (and that my photo skills are pathetic)


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

My current core. Lost some good soldiers due to a recent divorce. Luckily added the Daytona after. Also have a Seiko SkX013, SRP007 and a few recently acquired Zodiacs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

God, please let me be done.


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## WhitmanJr (Feb 18, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> God, please let me be done.
> 
> View attachment 14541373


That's the best-looking bronze watch I've seen!


----------



## WhitmanJr (Feb 18, 2018)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> God, please let me be done.
> 
> View attachment 14541373


That's the best-looking bronze watch I've seen!


----------



## SirHorse (Dec 10, 2014)

Not the whole collection but playing with a new watch box.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

ahoy said:


> That's the best-looking bronze watch I've seen!


Thanks! It's big but it's a looker. BBW?


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

IWC Spitfire arrived yesterday.....making my 4 watch collection "complete".

Choosing between these 4 day-to-day is going to be tough.










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Level.5x said:


> IWC Spitfire arrived yesterday.....making my 4 watch collection "complete".
> 
> Choosing between these 4 day-to-day is going to be tough.


Great watches, especially on those straps! Did you make them too? I remember I bought I very nice one from you some time ago.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

NardinNut said:


> View attachment 14517349


 love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

lastshotkid said:


> love it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Great watches, especially on those straps! Did you make them too? I remember I bought I very nice one from you some time ago.


Thanks man! I remember that. Yes, those 3 straps are my own.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

Here’s mine


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

I posted this in the "small" collection thread a few days ago but what the heck...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

WatchIceland said:


> View attachment 14544027


How does the meraud compare to the 2 sinns?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Level.5x said:


> IWC Spitfire arrived yesterday.....making my 4 watch collection "complete".
> 
> Choosing between these 4 day-to-day is going to be tough.
> 
> ...


Awesome collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Level.5x (Jun 7, 2015)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Awesome collection
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger Beep (Oct 30, 2011)

Very happy with the current collection. Only a Speedmaster Pro comes to mind as an interesting addition.


----------



## Anotherrcguy (Jul 9, 2014)

Here’s mine


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

Toy-Box b-)

*Left to Right Top to Bottom*

1. Breitling Chrono Avenger (Leonardo Dicaprio "Blood Diamond" watch)

2. Russian Polarnye

3. Hamilton Flintridge (LE)

4. Breitling Galactic Unitime Sleek T

5. Breitling ChronoSpace Evo Night Mission

6. Seiko SKX 009J

7. Seiko SNA 413 "FlightMaster Panda"

8. Seiko 6138-8020 (1974)

9. Seiko SARB 033

10. Hamilton JazzMaster Viewmatic

11. Hamilton JazzMaster GMT World (LE)

12. Glycine Airman "Base 22"

*Not included*

Bunch of G-Shocks Square


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

Get most Wrist Time


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> WatchIceland said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14544027
> ...


I really like the Méraud. Very different styles, though. I would say that the 556i and 104i have a slightly better quality of the case finishing, but the sapphire bezel on the Meraud is fantastic. The links in the Sinn bracelet are much thicker than on the Meraud, although the Meraud bracelet is overall of a decent quality. The dial on the Meraud is intriguing and the movement runs with a decent accuracy.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

After several misguided purchases, I have settled on these after my first 6 months of 'watch collecting'. Given that there are only 7 days in a week, I have decided to keep the number of watches at 7 or less. The top row are all quartz - with the Timex Expedition as the designator 'beater'.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 14562667


Looks like you like sinn...? . All are excellent.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

You did say one picture right?


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

For my wife and I... we are always happier when there are watches on our wrists!

Cheers.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Not the best of photos but here you are


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Roger Beep said:


> Very happy with the current collection. Only a Speedmaster Pro comes to mind as an interesting addition.
> 
> View attachment 14556223


My preferences have been drifting towards nontraditional colors/subdials/mircos, but every time I see that version of the Cal 6 I get reminded of how clean/crisp/perfect I think that watch is. Right in that dangerous ask forgiveness vs. permission price range too.


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

bazza. said:


> Not the best of photos but here you are


Great collection Bazza.

Out of interest, where did you get the cases, can you supply details and some photos of the cases, PM if more appropriate than replying to the thread.

Regards,


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Reorganized things and added a lot of G Shocks. For now I have my rotation in the first pic and my fun/weekend watches in the 2nd.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Always changing:


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Always changing:
> 
> View attachment 14578485


This is a strong four piece collection. Well done sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k206 (Apr 27, 2016)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Always changing:
> 
> View attachment 14578485


That might be my favorite four watch collection ever. Beyond reproach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

dron_jones said:


> This is a strong four piece collection. Well done sir
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And no Rolex! Good for you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Always changing:
> 
> View attachment 14578485


Very very nice 4-piece collection!


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

Number of watches = number of slots in box. Now what?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Mido Ocean Star 600 Silicium (Cal 80Si COSC Silicon Balance Spring






)
Mido Multifort Titanium Limited Edition (ETA2836)
Universal Geneve Okeanos (ETA 2892.A2)
CYMA Le Locle (CYMA Swiss quartz Movt)
Catena Swiss (Catena In-












house movement- gave to my son)
Versus (Swiss Quartz Movt)
Ellesse (Citizen Miyota Premium Auto 9120)
Sturhling Original (Ronda Swiss Movt)


----------



## time&tide (Mar 1, 2019)

Here's a rare shot of my whole collection together:









For those at that are playing at home like me and trying to figure out what all the watches are in these pictures; from top left to bottom right its:

Grand Seiko SBGA211 Snowflake
Omega Speedmaster Reduced
Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Moonphase
Longines Master Collection Retrograde Moonphase
Vulcain Cricket Dual-Time
Squale 1521 50 Atmos
Seiko SARB017 Alpinist

Waltham Bathyscaphe
Seiko 6139-6002 Speedtimer
Bulova Accutron Spaceview
Omega Seamaster Geneve
Wittnauer (not sure on model, this was my grandfather's watch)
Timex Q 1980 Olympic Team Watch
Oris (again not sure on model, one of my great uncle's watches)

Hamilton Khaki Field
Citizen Eco-drive Perpetual Calendar
Seiko Age of Discovery Yacht-meter Chronograph
Mikhail Mokvin Skeleton Watch
Casio World Time (my first watch)


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

In the order I purchased them (all new)

2018 Rolex 114060 Sub ND

2019 Tag Heuer Monaco

2019 Rolex Datejust 41 (blue/sticks/smooth/jubilee)

2019 Rolex 126710 BLNR GMT II










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Here's the current status of my collection. Headlined by the GS SBGE249, such a great piece.


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

double post. . .


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Better shot of my ones


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my ones


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14661677


Have you thought about adding a diver to your collection?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

jmariorebelo said:


> Have you thought about adding a diver to your collection?


Lol.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

This is Minus the two Corum Bubbles

Stowa MO 
Hamilton Jazzmaster chrono
Oris Rectangular (poor mans reverso) 
Oris Frank Sinatra Date
JLC Reverso Grande Taile 
Omega Seamaster 1967 vintage
Orient Bambino 
Swatch Skeleton Auto 
Seagull Chrono 1963
Oris Diver 65 "Honey" 
Timex handwinder (birth year) 
Seiko Black Monster


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

Had to add em =)

De La Nuez "Club Diablo"
"Disconnected" I LOVE this watch so much


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster. Some truly interesting and impressive collections here. Very inspiring!
My collection:


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nothing extravagant but I like all of them. Thinking about adding a black diver - maybe a C. Ward Trident.


----------



## MFoley1956 (Feb 15, 2012)

Rosarito said:


> I posted this in the "small" collection thread a few days ago but what the heck...
> 
> View attachment 14552747


What model is the Hamilton?


----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

MFoley1956 said:


> What model is the Hamilton?


The reference no. is 7040A. I can't find much info on it but I believe it's late 80s or early 90s. Just shy of 34mm.


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

Seikos









Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

MFoley1956 said:


> What model is the Hamilton?


Wonderful. This collection makes me feel calm. Simplicity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

wanner69 said:


> Seikos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do I find one of those cases? Those are dope. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Here's my modest collection, with 4 solars taking a gulp of sunshine before the winter and 2 mechanicals just there for the company.

Right now I'm quite happy with them. This may not last, because I'm a dirty flipper and also have a self-imposed limit of 7 watches.

Maybe an ana-digi Protrek or a white dialled Alpiner 4 will be added next for variety.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

latest up do date


----------



## wanner69 (Apr 25, 2019)

indygreg said:


> Where do I find one of those cases? Those are dope. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


Ebay uk but out of stock

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

My divers all in one photo









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

anch said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Some truly interesting and impressive collections here. Very inspiring!
> My collection:
> View attachment 14662691


Not doing too badly there yourself matey  Cool collection!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## pets (Sep 30, 2018)

pets said:


> Number of watches = number of slots in box. Now what?











Ah yes, get one more for wrist although box full. Surely this is it?


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

All together


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Hahaha...was going to post my pic, but I ain't following that ^


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 14678591


I love the diversity in your collection. Both in style and brands.


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

BRN said:


> I love the diversity in your collection. Both in style and brands.


Thank you, I'm ready to move on from some pieces though. Panerai and a Sub. Both I got really to just invest. Also lots to learn about straps and bracelets. So many styles and colors can make them even more interesting. I really love a Nomos for that reason and it is a watch I wear most often too. IWC is kind of a work watch, I'm in restaurant business running front and back of the house so it's kind of perfect for that. Easy to tell time, if I bang it around it still looks okay. Zenit and Cartier, I wear them on the day that I know for sure I don't have to work in the kitchen and my day off.


----------



## InTheBoxWithPapers (Dec 4, 2019)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14661677


Sweet variety there. Bunch of watches that all look the same. Bet you wear them well with your cargo shorts.


----------



## InTheBoxWithPapers (Dec 4, 2019)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 14678591


See this is a good collection. Not a bunch of watches that all look the same but different color bezels.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

InTheBoxWithPapers said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14661677
> ...


Move along. No need to be rude and disrespectful, but thanks for outing yourself as a troll within a mere 9 hours. I am guessing you won't be around for too long.


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

One photo.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byunts (Oct 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

byunts said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is an awesome collection.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

byunts said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch roll


----------



## bseidenberger (Feb 22, 2011)

Short and sweet


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

byunts said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the "one special watch per brand collection" - nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

anch said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster. Some truly interesting and impressive collections here. Very inspiring!
> My collection:
> View attachment 14662691


Ikke saa ringe endda!


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

Here is a shot of the main part of my collection, not included in here is my Seiko watches.









From top left....
Rolex EXP II, Omega AT Annual Calendar, Zenith El Primero, Carl F. Bucherer Central Chrono, TAG SLR Calabre S
Grand Seiko SBGA031, Glashutte Original 70s Chrono, Breguet Type XXI, Rolex BLNR, Sinn U1


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

I need a dress watch and the collection will be complete!


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> Here is a shot of the main part of my collection, not included in here is my Seiko watches.
> 
> View attachment 14701753
> 
> ...


Love the diversity of your collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

Not quite my whole collection, but I was doing some mass strap changes, and figured I'd snap a headless pic.

From left to right: Omega Skyfall Aqua Terra, two tone Speedy reduced, 14060M sub, Rolex Explorer II 216570 "Polar", Rolex GMT Master II Pepsi









I've been debating between two upgrade paths.

The first is on my dress watch, as I just don't wear gold all that much, and at 39mm the speedy reduced is a bit small for my ~7.3" wrists. I've had my eye on various El Primeros for years, and appreciate the simplicity of Portuguese's.

The other thought I can't get out of my head lately is to flip the Pepsi and the Sub for a Royal Oak Chrono, probably the reverse panda (I know it's not a true panda, but just the color scheme). I think a 4 watch collection is my sweet spot -- daily/travel with the Polar, a versatile blue dial watch with the AT, a versatile black dialed watch in the APRO, and a dress watch. But I also like variety, like the Sub and the Pepsi, and I haven't yet wrapped my head around investing that much in any individual watch. So, again, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

With the addition of the Halios Seaforth B, this is how the collection has rounded out for 2019! Super happy with the variety I have now, but also back up to 10 pieces (I'd prefer to have a rotation of around 5-6 pieces).

We'll see how 2020 unfolds, but I'm considering consolidating half the watchbox into a white-dial Rolex - either the 114300 or 16570. Speedy, Black Bay, and Montblanc would stay for certain.. but for now, I'm going to enjoy what I have!

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Simplicity


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

After a flurry of year-end consolidation, my Speedy got a new companion.


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

@uvalaw2005, brother that’s a watch nirvana 😀. Dual simplicity, like yin and yang. Well done!


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

The collection is evolving slowly. I promised to limit myself to 7 watches, so I am not counting the Pocket watch...LOL


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rickster27b said:


> The collection is evolving slowly. I promised to limit myself to 7 watches, so I am not counting the Pocket watch...LOL
> 
> View attachment 14732991


Very nice. Looks like your limit should be 10 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)

Top class


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Panerai out, Navitimer in. I've been thinking about trading Mark XVI for Portugieser Hand wound, but still unsure about 44mm thing. I'm really happy with these six though and will only trade next year. Probably start with Tank Americaine to Tank Louis.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> After a flurry of year-end consolidation, my Speedy got a new companion.
> 
> View attachment 14732339


The PERFECT two watch collection, honestly.


----------



## Trademark19 (Jan 26, 2019)

Work in progress


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Added the Oris to my small collection.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 14734499
> 
> 
> Panerai out, Navitimer in. I've been thinking about trading Mark XVI for Portugieser Hand wound, but still unsure about 44mm thing. I'm really happy with these six though and will only trade next year. Probably start with Tank Americaine to Tank Louis.


I know the Portugieser is famous but I like your Mark better. I also think it is good to have a Fleiger in the collection.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is a collage cheating?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everestx (Sep 22, 2012)

I posted on this thread 4 years ago stating I'll get it down to a couple watches...one of these days!


----------



## Trojanbybirth (Aug 8, 2017)

I need another watch box. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Oooohhh boy! Iconoclastic vibe. These four are above the fray for sure


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes, these four!


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Front view


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Front view

View attachment 14739191


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

dalstott said:


> Front view


Thanks for sharing! Good to know I'm not the only one crazy enough to systematically take frontal pictures of my watches.. :-d


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Boring I know but these are the only watches I tend to wear now, I am getting old and don't go out much nowadays and never go out to dress functions and these are just so easy to pick up and wear. I do have others but selling them off apart from a couple on loan (yea right) to my sons. Started work at 15 and wearing a Service watch had an accident and got enough to buy an Omega ever since then I have always owned an Omega also was a lover of Heuer (no not tag) one that I sold years ago recently sold for over £7000 oh why did I sell that one years ago.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry I post twice it's an age thing and can't seem to be able to delete this second one


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## s54 (May 22, 2012)

My small collection.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

I am narrowing it down to this for the New Year.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

smalleq said:


> I am narrowing it down to this for the New Year.


What is that on the far right? Awesome collection!


----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

Clockwise From Top Left:
- Mondaine Evo Big Date
- Omega Speedmaster Racing
- Longines Master Collection Chronograph
- Shinola Runwell
- Victorianox Swiss Army Professional Dive Master 300
- Cartier Santos Galbee XL
- Tudor Black Bay 36
- Timex Todd Snyder Mid Century


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

indygreg said:


> What is that on the far right? Awesome collection!


That's a Ming 17.06 https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-ming-1706-copper


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This will do for now.


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Yusef said:


> I need a dress watch and the collection will be complete!


you had me at Audemar...


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

Humble collection I know, but I'm lucky to feel content with it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

El Conde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the uniformity of all black dials. Clean.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I like the uniformity of all black dials. Clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Other than the Big Pilot (which is blue) they're actually all slightly different in tone and feel. The Panerai has some brown in it; the Ingenieur has texture, the Aquatimer has dimensionality and some blue, etc. But yeah, I likes what I likes. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

sillo38 said:


>


Two submariners and a sea dweller?


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> Two submariners and a sea dweller?


Yessir. A 14060, matte 16800 and a 16600.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

sillo38 said:


>


Very nice assembly sir, vey nice indeed!
Couldn't help but notice PBR in the background as well! I'll drink a Stella to your collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Not the entire collection, but this is the current steady rotation...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dividedpi (Jan 2, 2020)

smalleq said:


> I am narrowing it down to this for the New Year.


Love this collection- looks like we have similar taste. Have a very similar panerai currently and looking at the same OP as my next purchase.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's the current SOTC (left to right, top to bottom):

-- Squale Tropic GMT Ceramica
-- Seiko World Time 6117-6010 (1968 w/ "error" bezel)
-- Seiko SKX013 (mod: coin-edge bezel & pepsi insert)
-- Oris Divers Sixty-Five (blue & black dial)
-- Yema Superman Heritage GMT (gray/blue)
-- Citizen PMD56-2952 (titanium, radio-controlled)
-- Seiko Samurai SRPB51 (mod: coin-edge bezel & stainless insert)
-- Nezumi Voiture VQ2.601 (meca-quartz)
-- Timex Q Timex Reissue

That Yema is my latest acquisition. Couldn't resist when Gnomon suddenly had more of that LE run earlier this month. I might be selling the Squale soon as a result.


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

sillo38 said:


> Yessir. A 14060, matte 16800 and a 16600.


Love the diversity here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

1. Casio A158WE
2. Vintage (60's most likely) Baume & Mercier (Baumatic?) Felsa 690
3. Vintage Zodiac Red Dot Quartz Diver Monnin Case with aged dial.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

recapt said:


> View attachment 14776873
> 
> 
> Here's the current SOTC (left to right, top to bottom):
> ...


I really like this collection. Lots of steel and lots of bracelets.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skiaddict (Jun 27, 2019)

Breitling Superocean Heritage (46mm)
Audemars Piguet Jules Chronograph
Hamilton Spirit of Liberty
Tudor Black Bay Blue
Panerai Luminor Marina (PAM111)


----------



## Freyberg (Dec 4, 2018)

xiv said:


> View attachment 14765721


An all strap collection, this is very cool


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

This thread is great! Really helps bring things into perspective. This is my current modest collection. About half will be leaving soon to make way for choice pieces. Namely a Seiko Turtle Save the Ocean and an Orient panda chrono to start.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Here’s mine. Wish I knew how to attach photos better!


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

thewatchidiot said:


> Here's mine. Wish I knew how to attach photos better!


Love the green dial Polo and the LUC Sport 2000, along with the diversity of this collection. Those two in particular I've thought about adding to my own collection (which also includes a 214270 Mk II), but the others are great as well.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

thewatchidiot said:


> Here's mine. Wish I knew how to attach photos better!


Wow, I would say this is one of the most interesting collection I had seen in a while......

Not the run outta the mill pieces......


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

All of these are 41mm;


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

chinchillasong said:


> All of these are 41mm;
> 
> View attachment 14784193


Cool collection. I like how you go from no Arabics (Tag) to full Arabics (Oris) without repeating a pattern along the way.


----------



## Quimbasto (Jul 22, 2018)

This is part of my collection.









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

I've loved reading this thread, started a couple of days ago and I'm about halfway through so far. What I have noticed is that IWC is far my popular than IG and WRUW suggests posts suggest.

Quick and dirty photo of my collection as it stands. My wife also has a 36mm Nomos Club which could be added to the 'family collection'.


----------



## Searock (Jan 16, 2020)

My humble collection.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Quick shot of my current collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev1nchoi (Jul 6, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7OWGPyHQF9/


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

Half of mine, anyway (gotta get another case)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

From left to right, Patek Philippe Calatrava ref 3919J cal 215PS, Vacheron Constantin Patrimony ref 31160/000J cal 1132.2 (Frederic Piguet 810 ebauche), Audemars Piguet Royal Oak ref 56303SA (no-date version of 56175SA) cal 2612, Girard-Perregaux Chronograph ref 7700 cal 810-865, Piaget Tank ref 90802 cal 9P.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

This will change shortly as I'm selling a few to buy a few but here ya go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

^ What's the first watch in the middle row?
I want to say it's a Russian watch or maybe a Wittnauer.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I started 2019 with twelve with the goal of getting down to 3-4 in 2020. I have gotten the collection down to 6, figuring out which two to let go next is tough.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Earthjade said:


> ^ What's the first watch in the middle row?
> I want to say it's a Russian watch or maybe a Wittnauer.


Fortis ?


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Updated (crappy) pic Jan


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Synchronized collection, didn't bother including my gshock.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow. You loved your collection so much you bought two of each.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Updated pic with some newer strap combos:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

The current rotation.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Name Movement Brand
OSDiver600 Cal.80Si Mido
Nav B-Uhr47 ETA6497 Steinhart
Multifort Titanium ETA2836 Mido
PRS516 Powermatic 80 Tissot 
Infinity ETA2824 CK
Okeanos ETA2892 Universal Geneve
Classic SA100 Catena
Presage 4R36A Seiko
Skeleton Cal2650 Winner
CEO Goliath Ronda515	TW Steel
Achieve ETA G10.212 CK
LeLocle Chrono Ronda5040 CYMA


----------



## civicHB (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

The latest state of mine.....I need help :roll:
















Two pictures close together - close enough ;-)


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> After a flurry of year-end consolidation, my Speedy got a new companion.
> 
> View attachment 14732339


I LOVE the white OP, I can see one in my future.


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

Not sure I'd call this a "collection" but I like the variety in choices, both cheap and not so cheap.


----------



## 5150Vitto (Dec 16, 2019)

Crewsdawg said:


> Not sure I'd call this a "collection" but I like the variety in choices, both cheap and not so cheap.


Great assemblage of watches! Awesome to see Timex and Casio in such prestigious company. Great to see because as two of four, no doubt they also get wrist time!


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

5150Vitto said:


> Great assemblage of watches! Awesome to see Timex and Casio in such prestigious company. Great to see because as two of four, no doubt they also get wrist time!


That's nice of you say, and you're right, I don't hang on to stuff I don't use and that goes for my bikes and guitars too ! The Timex and Casio get worn plenty. Cheers.


----------



## tifamo (Nov 22, 2019)

My humble collection after getting the bug for 1.5 years..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

BevHillsTrainer said:


> View attachment 14796237


What is that case? I am searching for something like that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

tifamo said:


> My humble collection after getting the bug for 1.5 years..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a really nice collection you have there!

Great taste!


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

tifamo said:


> My humble collection after getting the bug for 1.5 years..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice trio. The more i see the Santos the more i ponder


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

RBleigh81 said:


> Nice trio. The more i see the Santos the more i ponder


I'm the same...

Thinking it could round off my collection too!


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

These shots are from a few days back, I've been consolidating, from 9 down to 6 (Casio not pictured); a couple more of these beauties on the block so the final count will likely be 3 or 4.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gfxdaddy (Jul 9, 2015)

tifamo said:


> My humble collection after getting the bug for 1.5 years..


Wow, do you mind sharing what watch case that is? Are the pillows soft/malleable enough to fit watches sized for small wrists?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tifamo (Nov 22, 2019)

Gfxdaddy said:


> Wow, do you mind sharing what watch case that is? Are the pillows soft/malleable enough to fit watches sized for small wrists?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course - it's Carapaz from Etsy. Handmade by a guy in Switzerland and shipped straight from there.

I first saw the more famous Everest watch rolls but really didn't like their color schemes and huge logo on the cover. Carapaz also offer free initial hot stamping.

I've tiny wrists and my watches are no bigger than 38mm at most. So yes, they definitely fit well for tight bracelets too. Highly recommend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Movement of some pieces and new acquisitions


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Three watch collection. Hoping to hold off buying anything else for the year, but thinking for swapping the nacht dial Nomos for the white.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just trimmed down as well. I should probably disconnect my internet.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I had 12 watches in 2019, and have been trying to get down to 5 or 6. Closing in!!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Thinking it could round off my collection too!


You mean give you an edge in your collection rather than "round off" right? 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

phoenix844884 said:


> What is that case? I am searching for something like that.


I believe it is Pelican foam watch box, they have several options, look on Amazon for Pelican Case 1470 Custom Foam Insert for 18 Watches. The price is $64.95


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

I love this thread. Anyone else play the same game as me? Trying to decide which one, or which three watches I'd choose from every collection posted?


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> You mean give you an edge in your collection rather than "round off" right?
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Whatever reasonable excuse I need to tell myself in order to buy it


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Three watch collection. Hoping to hold off buying anything else for the year, but thinking for swapping the nacht dial Nomos for the white.
> View attachment 14841909


Really like that Monta!


----------



## jam3s121 (May 30, 2014)

trf2271 said:


> Three watch collection. Hoping to hold off buying anything else for the year, but thinking for swapping the nacht dial Nomos for the white.
> View attachment 14841909


Really like that Monta!


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> That's a really nice collection you have there!
> 
> Great taste!


a nice "trifecta" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfjunky1 (Aug 11, 2009)

So far


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

horrij1 said:


> I had 12 watches in 2019, and have been trying to get down to 5 or 6. Closing in!!
> View attachment 14842403


Nice group! What's the square-ish one in the back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

1. Casio A158
2. Vintage Baume & Mercier (Late 50's / Early 60's)
3. Vintage Bulova Deep Sea Chronograph (1970)


----------



## HoldMyWatch (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Lighting not good, but here goes ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Left is Bell & Ross, right look like Audi/Sinn collaboration.



rxmar23 said:


> Nice group! What's the square-ish one in the back?











https://www.ablogtowatch.com/sinn-model-902-limited-edition-watch/

Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

Too many already! I have promised myself to sell one before I buy another .. we will see how that all goes!.. LOL


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

After 3 years into it, this is the current state of the collection minus a couple I am selling off soon









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi_kal (Dec 21, 2019)

UN and Omega were personal purchases. Hammy and Eco-drive were sentimental gifts.








Slot for one more!


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

I think i am done. GShock would not fit into the picture, but I think i don't need anything else at this time. Have a bunch of Vostoks which need to sell though.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

chillsand said:


> After 3 years into it, this is the current state of the collection minus a couple I am selling off soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love the Omega Dynamic, something about it...nice collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

I might need a bigger watch box soon.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

joshwelborn17 said:


> I might need a bigger watch box soon.


Why? As long as you have an Explorer II or GMT on your wrist, I would say the collection is complete and near perfect.


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you, and make an excellent point. GMT has been on my mind.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

My fun box for when I’m with grandsons


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Small update to my rotation. Hoping to just leave that slot open...I really don't need any thing else (heard that before, right?).


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Thats 6-7 too many!! Struggling to make time for all of them.


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

joshwelborn17 said:


> I might need a bigger watch box soon.


We have very similar tastes! I have the Speedy, Black Bay Blue (ETA) and Montblanc Ultra Slim as well! No IWC on my end though (yet.. ha!).

If you're thinking GMT, a Polar 16570 or Grand Seiko SBGM221 would look mighty fine along with that bunch...


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice choices 😉

The GS is especially appealing to me. I am looking to change up the iwc if you want to make a trade...



heirmyles said:


> joshwelborn17 said:
> 
> 
> > I might need a bigger watch box soon.
> ...


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Thinned our to basics!


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

DavidNYC said:


> Thinned our to basics!


I really admire this collection.


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Itubij said:


> I really admire this collection.


Thank you! I'm grateful for each of them and hope to pass them to my kids one day.


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

Itubij said:


> I really admire this collection.


Thank you! I'm grateful for each of them and hope to pass them to my kids one day.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

After years of fooling around, I think I am pretty settled with this group. (That's what I said about my last group too, lol). But 2 of the watches in this group have been reacquired after selling them once and one is a family heirloom so I know 3 of these won't go anywhere (GO Senator Sixties, Omega Speedmaster Mark IV and GMT II). Milgauss is beautiful and I don't plan to sell it. As for the GS, I want to have one quartz and what's better then GS. I did recently purchase the white dial variant and should be receiving soon. I will need to decide between the incoming white and my current champagne dial. I will only keep one of these 2. I have often thought about Zenith Chronomaster 38mm (tricolor subdials) but not sure if it can replace any of these (maybe GS but then I have no quartz). I would love to own Nomos Orion 38 with gold hands (owned before and just love its aesthetics) but that can't replace any of these so again the number goes up if I buy that and I want to try and stick with 5. Or may be just forget about limiting myself to 5 and get both zenith and nomos. Decisions, decisions.
I will stop blabbering and just post the pic now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Great trio!

If I had to cut down to three, my set would probably be:












DavidNYC said:


> Thinned our to basics!


Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## rndm_usr (Feb 14, 2016)

What a great thread. It's so interesting to be reminded of how different everyone's tastes and choices are.

My collection below (apologies for the photography I'm no artist like some of the people here.). My current line up represents about 8 years of interest in watches and many others have come and gone in that time. Looking at it now it might seem a little homogenous, obviously I like black dials, chronographs and bracelets! However I've really come to know what I like and be comfortable with it. No serious plans for any changes although occasionally I daydream about maybe moving the GMT II and Memovox on in favor of a really high end dress watch, but then realize that I would hardly ever wear it and come back to reality.

[


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I want to thin the herd a bit but it's tough letting go. Im thinking if I add a Planet Ocean it will help me to sell some..I may be beyond repair. 







no pm tho.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Incredible collection



Nikrnic said:


> I want to thin the herd a bit but it's tough letting go. Im thinking if I add a Planet Ocean it will help me to sell some..I may be beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

NardinNut said:


> Movement of some pieces and new acquisitions
> 
> View attachment 14841917


Quite a nice and expensive collection... I'm envious


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My small collection.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Hamilton khaki pioneer hand wound
Casio g shock mudman
West end watch hand wound pocket watch
Tissot heritage 1936 automatic 36mm


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I went from 5 to 8 to 5 in the past year. I am happy with this group with no plans to alter it anytime soon. I did brush the links on the Longines since this photo was taken, I prefer it that way. Otherwise, no changes.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

JPa said:


> I went from 5 to 8 to 5 in the past year. I am happy with this group with no plans to alter it anytime soon. I did brush the links on the Longines since this photo was taken, I prefer it that way. Otherwise, no changes.


I love this collection.

2254 is on my list of potential purchases. I currently own the Longines, also with brushed PCLs, I've owned an skx, and the KS is also on the short list for potential purchases. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Just parted with my last Pam320 to make room for the 216570 on the top right. Only grail moves at this point would be to swap the GO for a panomatic lunar xl and possibly to swap the omega for some panda variant speedy.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

ryan850 said:


> I love this collection.
> 
> 2254 is on my list of potential purchases. I currently own the Longines, also with brushed PCLs, I've owned an skx, and the KS is also on the short list for potential purchases.


Thank you


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

My mainstays of my relatively humble collection.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dennis K said:


> My mainstays of my relatively humble collection.
> View attachment 14927827


Very nice! What's in the back corner? I can't quite make it out.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

A little bit of everything.

Had 10 watches a couple of years ago and got it down to 6. Bought myself a very nice Aevitas 6 slot watch box so as not to go over 6. All going well for months until of course temptation got the better of me and now it’s 10 again. Only 4 of those original 10 still with me.

Of course I had to get a new 10 slot box and I was so pleased with the Aevitas 6 slot that I again went with them. Had to show it as again I’m delighted with it.


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

Sayan said:


> I think i am done. GShock would not fit into the picture, but I think i don't need anything else at this time. Have a bunch of Vostoks which need to sell though.
> 
> View attachment 14855603


That is a really nice and balanced collection.


----------



## WatchIceland (Aug 1, 2019)

Looking to add a Nomos Orion as a dress watch.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I have bought, sold and traded a lot of watches over the past three years, and my eclectic, but diver-heavy collection has amassed to 19 watches - which is a shockingly large number to me and to the rest of the world, but an "oh, you're new to this" number to many on this website.

I have avoided photographing all of my watches together until now. Truth be told, to keep piece with my wife, I have avoided having them all in one place at one time to avoid the inevitable "why do you have so many watches" question . (To which I might reply, "and why do you have 100 pairs of shoes?") Instead, I've gone with the "scatter method" so the total number is never quite clear. Well here they are all (almost) together for the first time. Missing from the picture are a Longines Hydroconquest blue 41 mm, which is being serviced, and a Steinhart Ocean Titanium GMT with the blue/black "Batman" bezel, which I just purchased and is in transit.

I borrowed my sons watch box for this picture, and it is not large enough. I plan to buy a 15-slot watch box for myself and sell off a few to keep the collection manageable for me &#8230; and there may be one or two still scattered in a dresser drawer here and there.

The collection is mostly affordables and about 75% were purchased very gently used - like new. They include (with a few comments):

Ball Fireman Victory - blue dial, although its hard to capture the color unless you are outside. I love the understated beauty of this watch.
Seiko SBDC053 blue - I probably wear this watch the most.
Lindskog Legacy - a Kickstarter project I backed, which is quite nice with an ETA 2824 movement.
JeanRichard Aquascope - which has a nice black brushed dial. My largest watch.
Ball Trainmaster Legend - gray dial
Raymond Weil Tango chronograph
Magrette Moana Pacific - I love almost all their watches.
Eterna Kontiki Adventure - I have diver; gray dial; and light blue fixations. This watch scratches all those itches. 
Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide GMT - the pip is missing at the top of the bezel and I am replacing it this weekend.
Hamilton Pan Europ on a custom strap
C Ward Trident - quartz version. Its hard to capture the wavy dial pattern, but it looks nice in person.
Hamtun H2 Kraken in light blue - another Kickstarter project.
Deep Blue Master 1000 - the 40 mm version with MOP dial.
Zodiac Grandrally - The green is hard to capture, but it looks great in person.
Mercer Durham with a pretty brown dial.
Zodiac Sea Dragon
Glycine Combat Sub - I love this watch as an everyday GADA.
Longines Hydroconquest - missing from picture.
Steinhart Ocean Titanium GMT - also missing from picture.

I will add that I have thoroughly enjoyed learning about watches on this site, interacting with everyone, and buying and selling here. I strongly encourage anyone on a budget to buy watches secondhand here: many of the "used" watches have only been worn a few times. Sorry for the picture quality: not my strong suit. And I hope I am not breaking any rules by having several pictures.

Any suggestions on what should be next?


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Well done VaEagle great collection which you seem to have acquired without breaking the bank. You definitely spent less that you wife’s shoe collection.


----------



## imranbecks (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Thinned the herd a little.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, I know I am very basic....


----------



## Mjsusc (Jan 29, 2020)

I’m really into 36mm and below stuff at the moment so the bigger pieces aren’t getting a lot of wear. But hey, that could change any day


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

rxmar23 said:


> Very nice! What's in the back corner? I can't quite make it out.


It's a Seiko SARB033. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Small collection, not so small watches!


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Reached an odd juncture in my watch collecting, after going through more than 200 watches over the course of twenty years, with sometimes as many as two dozen in my rotation, I have finally weaned myself of the hoarding/coveting instinct, and have sold off some of the best in favor of a few of the rest, the ones that have served me through thick and thin--all I ever really needed, with none to follow.


----------



## heffergm (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Current collection,,, But ever-changing


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

timefleas said:


> Reached an odd juncture in my watch collecting, after going through more than 200 watches over the course of twenty years, with sometimes as many as two dozen in my rotation, I have finally weaned myself of the hoarding/coveting instinct, and have sold off some of the best in favor of a few of the rest, the ones that have served me through thick and thin--all I ever really needed, with none to follow.


Clearly it takes some Balls to pare down a big collection (sorry, couldn't help myself).


----------



## kak1154 (Mar 2, 2010)

Got mine all together recently...









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## alhassan (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Here's mine. The Hamilton was my first and the El Primero is my latest.


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

timefleas said:


> Reached an odd juncture in my watch collecting, after going through more than 200 watches over the course of twenty years, with sometimes as many as two dozen in my rotation, I have finally weaned myself of the hoarding/coveting instinct, and have sold off some of the best in favor of a few of the rest, the ones that have served me through thick and thin--all I ever really needed, with none to follow.


You've got some Balls, man!


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

timefleas said:


> Reached an odd juncture in my watch collecting, after going through more than 200 watches over the course of twenty years, with sometimes as many as two dozen in my rotation, I have finally weaned myself of the hoarding/coveting instinct, and have sold off some of the best in favor of a few of the rest, the ones that have served me through thick and thin--all I ever really needed, with none to follow.


You've got some Balls, man!


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

ThaWatcher said:


> Small collection, not so small watches!
> View attachment 14936885
> 
> View attachment 14936887


Looking crisp!


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, so many amazing collections! Curiously, so many of them contain at least one Rolex! Well, here's mine. If there is a theme here, it's late 90s- early 2000s, which was the time I got into watches more seriously and the period that I still tend to gravitate.


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

*Here's mine*

Sorry about the large size pic and the duplicate. Can't seem to be able to delete a double-post.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

kak1154 said:


> Got mine all together recently...
> Sent using Tapatalk


Great taste there


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

malern said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that an omega chronostop on the far right?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Best I can do right now.

Triton Subphotique soon to be coral red dial 
Sinn 104 blue 
RGM diver 300
Rolex datejust Buckley dial 
Glashutte Original Senatore sixties green


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

govdubspeedgo said:


> updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how the G-Shock and Baby-G stand proud among these luxury watches. They give the collection a real balance.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Best I can do right now.
> 
> Triton Subphotique soon to be coral red dial
> Sinn 104 blue
> ...


All that's missing is a white dial! Hand wound deck watch, maybe?

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Hamiltonite said:


> I love how the G-Shock and Baby-G stand proud among these luxury watches. They give the collection a real balance.


thanks, plus those Gs won't be going anywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jmariorebelo said:


> All that's missing is a white dial! Hand wound deck watch, maybe?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


That might be the only white I like. A Stowa maybe. But I have too many already so I won't get another. I'd probably prefer one less.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

41Mets said:


> That might be the only white I like. A Stowa maybe. But I have too many already so I won't get another. I'd probably prefer one less.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then please send the Glashutte, Triton or RGM to me. Just trying to help.

PS - I'd take the Sinn or Rolex too if that helps you "reduce the clutter" as it is, but thought I'd give you my preferences anyways.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

VaEagle said:


> Then please send the Glashutte, Triton or RGM to me. Just trying to help.
> 
> PS - I'd take the Sinn or Rolex too if that helps you "reduce the clutter" as it is, but thought I'd give you my preferences anyways.


I'll keep it under consideration. Please know that I'm a school musical teacher and consider my salary accordingly when thinking I can just pass these around. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

These 2 on the way


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_1806-Edit.jpg


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14947915


Oof... awesome. I admire how focused your collection is. And what a great photo.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

!


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Have a great weekend.


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Best I can do right now.
> 
> Triton Subphotique soon to be coral red dial
> Sinn 104 blue
> ...


How is that triton treating you? Comfy on the wrist? I read your earlier thread today when I was reading up on the triton

Have you even been able to compare it face to face with the H2o? The size and especially the bracelet make me prefer the Triton but the price difference is massive..

You changed the dial?

Sorry. Lot of questions

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> Is that an omega chronostop on the far right?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


It is! I just got it a few months ago. It's from 1975 and is my birth year watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sonar said:


> How is that triton treating you? Comfy on the wrist? I read your earlier thread today when I was reading up on the triton
> 
> Have you even been able to compare it face to face with the H2o? The size and especially the bracelet make me prefer the Triton but the price difference is massive..
> 
> ...


I absolutely love the Triton. It is comfy on the wrist, the weight is distributed very well, the bracelet is fantastic. If I had never seen this watch in person I'm sure I never would've spent the money on it. But the story is I was in Paris about three years ago looking at watchers and considering picking up a junghans. So I made it to the task of mine as I was walking around the city to stop by authorized dealers. One of them had the triton which, at the time, was a very new watch. They explained in their best English the quality of the watch, the fact that they were using the highest quality manufacturers to manufacture the highest quality Swiss Watches to make their cases and dials and bracelets, and I remember trying it on thinking that it was absolutely incredible but it was not the kind of money I was looking to spend on a watch at that time. Over the next year and a half or two that Watch kept popping back into my mind, particularly when threads would ask, what's the best bracelet? I had a recollection of the bracelet being incredibly well-made and feeling sort of slinky the way it wrapped around the wrist.

A year and a half ago it came back into my mind and I started doing a search on Chrono 24 and the person was willing to do a pretty significant discount. I decided to make the purchase.

I absolutely love the watch, but something was happening where it wasn't winding the right way or the crown wasn't settling the right way or something was up with the movement where the second was intermittently stopping so I sent it back, on my dime, for a warrantee repair that wouldn't cost me anything and they would ship it back on their dime. About a week ago I read someone's post about their triton and how they had Just switched it over to the black dial. That made me wonder if Triton would be willing to sell me just the red dial which I recall thinking was absolutely gorgeous. So I contacted them and they said if I was interested they would install the red one and then send the blue dial back with the watch. I gave it some thought, decided to spend the money because it would be essentially like getting a new watch with the option of changing back to the blue dial at some point, and I am waiting for that work to be finished so they can send it back to me.

I know that's a long story, but my point is having seen that watch in person never knowing what it was, it created such a memory that it kept coming back in to my mind over a year or two. Funny thing is, if you watch the page and Cooper review of the triton on YouTube, he talks about just that. People seeing the watch, not knowing what it is, trying it on and being wowed by it, and then coming back because they couldn't get it out of their mind to purchase it.

I have not seen the H2O in person. I have only seen one or two of them in personAt Watch gatherings and they are substantial with substantial lugs. The H2O version of the triton is a completely different case than their normal ones so I don't know if that would be an issue. It is significantly less expensive, but one thing I can say about Triton is that nobody who has seen it in person has been disappointed with the quality.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

41Mets said:


> I absolutely love the Triton. It is comfy on the wrist, the weight is distributed very well, the bracelet is fantastic. If I had never seen this watch in person I'm sure I never would've spent the money on it. But the story is I was in Paris about three years ago looking at watchers and considering picking up a junghans. So I made it to the task of mine as I was walking around the city to stop by authorized dealers. One of them had the triton which, at the time, was a very new watch. They explained in their best English the quality of the watch, the fact that they were using the highest quality manufacturers to manufacture the highest quality Swiss Watches to make their cases and dials and bracelets, and I remember trying it on thinking that it was absolutely incredible but it was not the kind of money I was looking to spend on a watch at that time. Over the next year and a half or two that Watch kept popping back into my mind, particularly when threads would ask, what's the best bracelet? I had a recollection of the bracelet being incredibly well-made and feeling sort of slinky the way it wrapped around the wrist.
> 
> A year and a half ago it came back into my mind and I started doing a search on Chrono 24 and the person was willing to do a pretty significant discount. I decided to make the purchase.
> 
> ...


Whaha. I was thinking "hey that review guy is talking about that Mets dude with the green tattoo" when he kept going on about cudtomers coming back (you mentuoned that in your thread) He just kept going on about it. Since he sells it i try not to take his opinion too serious. Happy with your feedback though!

I see one on Chrono now for 3200euro..

Whats your wrist size?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a 7.5” wrist. I actually called the guy from page and cooper to ask his opinion on it before making the purchase- not from him. I only saw that review after I bought mine!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's my Monster collection. If I can score a gen 4 for $200 I am going to put a Gen 2 dial in it and use the Gen 4 blue dial in a earlier gen case.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

41Mets said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist. I actually called the guy from page and cooper to ask his opinion on it before making the purchase- not from him. I only saw that review after I bought mine!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You think it 'd work on 6.75?

Post some pics when u get it back!

My next purchase will take some time so I will probably switch preference 20 times till then but this is my current goal. Or a pelagos or a tudor gmt 

Hope i will be strong and not get an homage (h2o) that will never really scratch the itch

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Not all of them but close enough...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Not all of them but close enough...










AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sonar said:


> You think it 'd work on 6.75?
> 
> Post some pics when u get it back!
> 
> ...


Check out their Instagram. Plenty of photos on thinner wrists. The lugs hinge in a way that would allow them to slope down a smaller wrist or lay flat on a bigger wrist. Here's one shot on a smaller wrist- you can see how the hinge by the crown is almost at a 90 degree angle .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks like kids stuck home and business shuttered for at least several weeks, finally have time to do a SOTC post!

Sorry about the pics, not much of a photographer.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

kak1154 said:


> Got mine all together recently...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my absolute favorite collections around. Fantastic. I've been thinking of adding a Vincenterra to my collection, but have one or two more to add first.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

And some more moves


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Best I can do right now.
> 
> Triton Subphotique soon to be coral red dial
> Sinn 104 blue
> ...


What happened to the BB58?

Sorry if you've posted elsewhere already - just curious as you were pretty keen on it when you got it.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

issey.miyake said:


> What happened to the BB58?
> 
> Sorry if you've posted elsewhere already - just curious as you were pretty keen on it when you got it.


I was very keen. But decisions needed to be made. I don't like having too many watches not feeling like I have too much money in watches. I think my triton is a keeper with my glashutte. And I kicked up the rgm diver at a good price so that made it three divers. Honestly, the bb58 is starting to make its way into stores and the preowned price is gonna drop soon. I wanted to sell it when it still was holding it's value. If I miss it I can get it down the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

xiv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the size of the watches in the collection. Sounds like you never fell into the modern giant watches trap.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

ONE picture!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Another shot of mine. This is quarantine life...


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Gary81 (Feb 8, 2020)

As of today..


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Here is my whole Seiko collection:


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Guess I kinda cheated....again. It is one picture  Updated for March 2020


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 14958297


Love your style! Just get a white dial and call it a day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> Love your style! Just get a white dial and call it a day!


Thanks. I have that thought from time to time (the GS Four Seasons "Spring" model is particularly enticing), but I've owned light dials before and just don't wear them much.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Kindly take excess back-and-forth posts/questions (and further OT side discussion(s)) for a specific watch to PM, offline or feel free to craft a new thread.

Wonderful pics and collections. It is quite enjoyable seeing the many differences and similarities in taste from everyone.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Current today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 14958297


Small but packs a punch ...nice pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

I only have a very modest 3 watch collection, but also have multiple straps for when I'm in the mood to switch things up a little bit 









Best Wishes - Stay Healthy


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

From a recent thread:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Bored, so I’ll play! My 2 main subsets are vintage Seiko and military issued!


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

ajbutler13 said:


> View attachment 14958297


That's an awesome two watch collection.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

sf16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did just 1 index somehow patina??


----------



## kiwi_kal (Dec 21, 2019)

Glad to see I'm not the only one who puts my ring in the watchbox when I'm not using it!  Though it's occupying a space that could be holding another watch... 



Watches123 said:


> I only have a very modest 3 watch collection, but also have multiple straps for when I'm in the mood to switch things up a little bit
> 
> View attachment 14971627
> 
> ...


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

jah said:


> Bored, so I'll play! My 2 main subsets are vintage Seiko and military issued!


Hows that IWC Spitfire? Im thinking of getting one or a Mark 18, or Mark 18 LPP. Please help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

lo_scrivano said:


> Not all of them but close enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that IWC Mark 18... I got my eye on a couple!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Nikrnic said:


> I want to thin the herd a bit but it's tough letting go. Im thinking if I add a Planet Ocean it will help me to sell some..I may be beyond repair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy, you could probably open your own watch store!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike13lol (Nov 13, 2017)

Tudor bb36


----------



## Watches123 (Aug 1, 2018)

kiwi_kal said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who puts my ring in the watchbox when I'm not using it!  Though it's occupying a space that could be holding another watch...


Yes, that's true... the ring is occupying a space that could be holding yet another watch. However, I put the ring there to remind me that "if I get another watch - I might not have that ring" to put there anymore.:-d

Best Wishes


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

mcnuggets1543 said:


> Man that IWC Mark 18... I got my eye on a couple!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch. Get it!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

lo_scrivano said:


> Great watch. Get it!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I will! I just gotta sell some watches I have and then find a good seller and price. 
Still deciding between the brown, blue, black...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

mykii said:


> Did just 1 index somehow patina??


Yeah. I bought it from HQ like that. Serviced but the watch is scarred in a lot of ways--I love it! The 4 is starting to patina too with specs of pumpkin under a loupe.


----------



## Kasuking (Jan 23, 2019)

Explorer23 said:


> View attachment 14974627


Great watches, great picture! 
Simply gorgeous...
Regards, Keno


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

Family shot. There's a beater G-Shock for the gym not pictured. Very happy right now, done for awhile.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been swapping out watches every few hours lately. Mainly out of boredom


----------



## sd7r83 (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

NardinNut said:


> I've been swapping out watches every few hours lately. Mainly out of boredom


That's a serious collection 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

sd7r83 said:


> View attachment 14980045


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Getting harder to get the whole family in 1 picture. Update with my new Squale Coke Ceramica GMT.








Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Watches123 said:


> I only have a very modest 3 watch collection, but also have multiple straps for when I'm in the mood to switch things up a little bit
> 
> View attachment 14971627
> 
> ...


It's amazing how a strap change can make a watch look/feel different! Nice set!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

The core 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Never wore a watch my whole life until last year when I bought a ...... fashion watch. Then built this collection in the span of 3 months. Needless to say, I have to force myself to stop buying for the next couple years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

PRabbit said:


> Never wore a watch my whole life until last year when I bought a ...... fashion watch. Then built this collection in the span of 3 months. Needless to say, I have to force myself to stop buying for the next couple years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, picture is not so clear but if you bought GS, speedmaster en 10 others I recommend a break


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Sonar said:


> Hehe, picture is not so clear but if you bought GS, speedmaster en 10 others I recommend a break


Haha indeed. I finally took it to heart after the aqua terra that there is never a "last watch" and I will crave another so there is no scratching the itch. So I think I've finally accepted that and can hold off on any more for many years.

I really wish I could have a do over. Because I would ideally only have 4 of those watches. The GS, the AT, the speedy, and the Breitling. And I suppose one of those steinharts as a beater. Yes the picture is blurry, but besides those 4 I listed, the rest of those watches were mostly in the 500-1000 range. With another 4 of those in the 200 area like the orient and Seiko. So much money I could save if I knew what I wanted from the beginning. But might as well enjoy 'em now I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

Here it is, finally got around to do this.


----------



## neons (Jun 18, 2019)

Mr Dennis said:


> Here it is, finally got around to do this.
> View attachment 14984387


Absolutely massive, how many is that?


----------



## chinchillasong (Mar 11, 2014)

PRabbit said:


> Haha indeed. I finally took it to heart after the aqua terra that there is never a "last watch" and I will crave another so there is no scratching the itch. So I think I've finally accepted that and can hold off on any more for many years.
> 
> I really wish I could have a do over. Because I would ideally only have 4 of those watches. The GS, the AT, the speedy, and the Breitling. And I suppose one of those steinharts as a beater. Yes the picture is blurry, but besides those 4 I listed, the rest of those watches were mostly in the 500-1000 range. With another 4 of those in the 200 area like the orient and Seiko. So much money I could save if I knew what I wanted from the beginning. But might as well enjoy 'em now I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably needed those other watches outside your core-4 to learn to know what you like and don't like.
They were necessary stepping stones.
So do the right thing and sell those non-core watches and use the proceeds towards that illusive last watch...


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

chinchillasong said:


> You probably needed those other watches outside your core-4 to learn to know what you like and don't like.
> They were necessary stepping stones.
> So do the right thing and sell those non-core watches and use the proceeds towards that illusive last watch...


Oh I definitely did. Helped point me towards where to go. But at this point I don't know if it's worth selling them. I have no experience selling watches and don't even know which outlet I could use to successfully sell them, especially considering I have no sell history/references on places like eBay. Also scared of scammers because of that. For now, I might as well just hold on to them for the occasional wear and substitutes when others are at a service or something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

neons said:


> Absolutely massive, how many is that?


I stopped counting after the first box was filled. Besides that, I just collected, not counted. There is another box of watches that are not pictured because they are fakes that I acquired. I use them for parts swaps and other things.

I enjoy every one of them!

Dennis


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Where I'm at currently:









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

There is actually 2 collections here.Quartz drive & Hand Wind(Canteen Diver,Pilot & Marine Chronometer)...
In the spirit of the thread(1 pic)there is a single pic for each collection.I think that's ok since it's not a collage of single pics as some have posted...


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

This would be most of them in one picture, but isn’t quite all of them.


----------



## joelscott7 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a nice rotation going now with these. Covers just about any mood, occasion, style...
.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I have a nice rotation going now will these. Covers just about any mood, occasion style...
> .
> View attachment 14997153


That Laco looks huge, which model is it?


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> That Laco looks huge, which model is it?


It's the 45 mm Friedrichshafen Bronze. Really nice watch.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Can’t quite do it in one.

My idiosyncratic collection. (I have way too many watches.)


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Tanjecterly said:


> Can't quite do it in one.
> 
> My idiosyncratic collection. (I have way too many watches.)


what is the last one? (black/blue sub)


----------



## ctf0015 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'll play.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Sonar said:


> what is the last one? (black/blue sub)


Axios Ironclad, I think, you're talking about. First Gulf.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


There's a huge problem with your collection, I'm afraid. It's too good. How do you choose which watch to wear on any given day? How do you apologize to the other two?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


There's a huge problem with your collection, I'm afraid. It's too good. How do you choose which watch to wear on any given day? How do you apologize to the other two?


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Funny this popped up , it was just last weekend I took this shot ,, for insurance .

Beanerds .


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> There's a huge problem with your collection, I'm afraid. It's too good. How do you choose which watch to wear on any given day? How do you apologize to the other two?


LOL, I appreciate that, thank you. My philosophy on building my rotation were 1. Color, black, blue, white, pick based upon clothing color. 2. Style, dress, sport, casual, based on clothing style. I think all bases are covered 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Ever changing...


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> LOL, I appreciate that, thank you. My philosophy on building my rotation were 1. Color, black, blue, white, pick based upon clothing color. 2. Style, dress, sport, casual, based on clothing style. I think all bases are covered
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Really nice collection! Built mine with the same ideas in mind.


----------



## jef83 (Oct 14, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> LOL, I appreciate that, thank you. My philosophy on building my rotation were 1. Color, black, blue, white, pick based upon clothing color. 2. Style, dress, sport, casual, based on clothing style. I think all bases are covered
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Really nice collection! Built mine with the same ideas in mind.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

As it sits in isolation.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> View attachment 15007629
> 
> 
> As it sits in isolation.


Well sorted collection. I am eyeballing the Breguet Tupe XX and XXI, any advise?










Diver collection as of today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan05 (Jan 11, 2020)

How much is too much? I’m having that debate right now and having a hard time parting ways with some.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

jordan05 said:


> How much is too much? I'm having that debate right now and having a hard time parting ways with some.


Only you can really decide what's too much. The picture I shared a couple posts up is just my main collection I have about 35 watches. I consider that to be a little too many but the meat and potatoes is that picture. The rest are mainly Seiko's and I can't help myself I have a soft spot for Seiko.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

“I am eyeballing the Breguet Type XX and XXI, any advice”

Depends if you are going new or used.

I would if you can go try one on first to make sure you get the one that fits best it is a fairly thick watch. The XX is a little smaller than the XXI. I prefer the XXI, but I have a big wrist so most watches work for me.

If you want a bracelet make sure to wait for one on a bracelet, the leather is nice and it seems to be the most common and a little cheaper (used market). The bracelet is an expensive venture to add later, make sure there is enough links for wrist. 

The style doesn’t change much so try and find one that has a service history if it is older, otherwise set aside about $1000 for anything unexpected. 

It’s a great watch and one of my favourites absolutely looks stunning on the wrist, Good luck with you search.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Ugly-Nugget said:


> "I am eyeballing the Breguet Type XX and XXI, any advice"
> 
> Depends if you are going new or used.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated for the insight.

My first encounter with the Breguet Pilot was with a work mate's gold XXI.

The dial is very very sexy but a tad too big and heavy for everyday use.

I'll swing by the BT sometime this week to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewza (May 2, 2016)

My 3 watch collection


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Missing the orange one!


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

I think I just drooled



Ugly-Nugget said:


> View attachment 15007629
> 
> 
> As it sits in isolation.


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Your money, your rules



jordan05 said:


> How much is too much? I'm having that debate right now and having a hard time parting ways with some.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

My current rotation. Each piece is unique in its style and function.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> My current rotation. Each piece is unique in its style and function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the one next to the Rolex?


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Man, you could own 1 or 2 solid watches instead of all the knock-offs... sorry, homages


----------



## EugV12 (Apr 6, 2015)

Now that's a solid 4-watch collection!


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Draconian Collector said:


> What is the one next to the Rolex?


It's a VC Overseas 4500V with brown/choco dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

EugV12 said:


> Now that's a solid 4-watch collection!


Much appreciated!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> My current rotation. Each piece is unique in its style and function.


Do you keep the stickers on for resale purposes? Just curious.


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> Do you keep the stickers on for resale purposes? Just curious.


I always keep the stickers on until I feel certain that I will keep the watch. It usually takes me a month to decide.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshwelborn17 (Oct 26, 2017)

As Robert Stack would say: UPDATE!


----------



## thebradbaldwin (Apr 10, 2020)

I like that watch roll


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> My current rotation. Each piece is unique in its style and function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez. That sunburst brown VC is gorgeous!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> I always keep the stickers on until I feel certain that I will keep the watch. It usually takes me a month to decide.


Well that makes perfect sense then. It's true that sometimes even a watch that you've waited for for a long time doesn't feel exactly right. I hope it's not the case for your GMT and that you get to keep it


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> Well that makes perfect sense then. It's true that sometimes even a watch that you've waited for for a long time doesn't feel exactly right. I hope it's not the case for your GMT and that you get to keep it


Thanks Doc. I'm pretty sure she's a keeper. Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

tanatron said:


> View attachment 15027995


Wow!
Right up my alley. Superb gathering of great pieces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewza (May 2, 2016)

EugV12 said:


> Man, you could own 1 or 2 solid watches instead of all the knock-offs... sorry, homages


Not exactly sure who you are referring to, but to dismiss a person's collection as one of "knock offs" is quite low. People collect watches that sing to them and that hold personal or sentimental value to them. Clearly you missed that in your time collecting watches.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

andrewza said:


> Not exactly sure who you are referring to, but to dismiss a person's collection as one of "knock offs" is quite low. People collect watches that sing to them and that hold personal or sentimental value to them. Clearly you missed that in your time collecting watches.


Thanks for jumping in here Andrew.
It was an unnecessary and low for his LOW end comments!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

I took out all my affordables like some Steinhart, Laco, Hamiltons, etc as this 5 watch group is what I consider the core of the collection. I am at a point now I think I'm done. However, if I get called to some new watch, I HAVE to sell one of these 5 to make room for. Only in and out from here on. I need to relax and save money as my entire 14 watch collection was purchased in since September, and these 5 all since January '20.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

PRabbit said:


> I took out all my affordables like some Steinhart, Laco, Hamiltons, etc as this 5 watch group is what I consider the core of the collection. I am at a point now I think I'm done. However, if I get called to some new watch, I HAVE to sell one of these 5 to make room for. Only in and out from here on. I need to relax and save money as my entire 14 watch collection was purchased in since September, and these 5 all since January '20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have had quite the start to your "I'm into watches" period. Can't fault your taste, that's a great core collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Ha,I did the same as PRabbit above,taking 11 years & going through 86 watches to get down to this core collection..
Every piece,chosen by asking & answering 1 simple question.In a given style/colorway,is there ANYTHING else available(in my budget range)that I would rather wear than one of these..
For instance at one time I had a Doxa Military Pro(PVD/Orange),Squale Limited Edition 50Atmos & the Fortis Mars 500 Chronograph.After a while I realized EVERY time I reached for an Orange watch it was the Fortis so it became an end game piece for me..Same for every other watch..
When I started here in 2009 I settled on 8 automatic divers as my core collection,I have 1 more slot to fi;; but it's going to have to be something truly special to worm it's way into my end game collection...


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Well since I posted in July a new 1 came in. Squale Coke Ceramica GMT. I think I could be done if I got a Christopher Ward Trident as my black dialed diver, CW moonphase, CW blue Trident Elite as a titanium watch, Seiko 3 hand urushi, Seiko 3 hand white enamel and 1 higher end piece. I really love the Oris Propilot X and the new copper dial Breitling Chronomat. I don't ask for much right lol. Be safe and well all.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

rxmar23 said:


> You have had quite the start to your "I'm into watches" period. Can't fault your taste, that's a great core collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never wore any watches before this and never even knew about watches. And to think it all started with two discounted fashion watches from some department store. I still consider those 2 watches as two of the greatest curses in my life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylini (Jan 26, 2020)

Omega 2518.30 and Damasko DA36. I got the Omega as an interview watch that could be worn anywhere. I have both the original bracelet and this significantly more casual strap. The Damasko is my tank watch and replaces a Marathon GSAR I enjoyed for over a year. It’s definitely my watch of choice driving. Given my larger 7.5 in wrist size, I’m surprised how well both the 36 mm Omega and the 40 mm Damasko wear.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> :-!


Really fun collection! Lots of color

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

The collection keeps growing despite my attempts to pare it down. I'm definitely doing something wrong.

top row: Panerai Zero
second row: Casio G-Shock Carbon, Omega Moonwatch, Omega Globemaster, Hamilton Khaki Field Mech.
third row: Jorg Schauer Kleine Schauer, Cartier Tank LC, Omega Seamaster Electric Blue
fourth row: Omega Planet Ocean 8800, Rolex Explorer
not pictured: Zenith Pilot Type 20 Chrono, which I sent off for service before the world shut down.


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have spent most of this year trying to get my collection from 13 watches down to 6. Almost there, just one more to go!!







My three most used pieces, what I would consider my core collection.


----------



## kz1000a2 (Dec 25, 2018)

I think I have a problem (Plus 2 out for service). :think:


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Not quite a full collection picture, but a nice still life of my nightstand:


----------



## Henrixen (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is my collection of 6. Breitling Avenger Hurricane 45, GS Hi-Beat GMT, Omega PO Deep Black, Longines Master Collection Chronograph, Tudor Pelagos LHD, GS Snowflake

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):









Would love your comments / suggestions !

Cheers,

Pieter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Techniec said:


> Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):
> 
> View attachment 15048683
> 
> ...


My wallet just recoiled in fear.

Which one is your favourite, and which one do you wear the most?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

double post


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

Techniec said:


> Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):
> 
> View attachment 15048683
> 
> ...


Pieter, jij hebt absoluut geen gebrek aan geld. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drew_ja (May 27, 2018)

Techniec said:


> Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):
> 
> View attachment 15048683
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection. How about FP Journe or something with a tourbillon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha sja, ik stel mijn prioriteiten ... zinnigere "investering" dan (de meeste) sportauto's of andere hard assets.

Mvg


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

jmariorebelo said:


> My wallet just recoiled in fear.
> 
> Which one is your favourite, and which one do you wear the most?


Hey thanks a lot !

Favourite piece is probably the Lange Datograph because of its technical prowess and sheer beauty of its execution, and the GMT Master and Daytona probably get the most wrist time due to their ruggedness and relatively long power reserve. As far as my dress watches are concerned, I usually wear my Patek to more formal events and functions.

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

drew_ja said:


> Beautiful collection. How about FP Journe or something with a tourbillon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you !

Am considering adding a chronograph with a perpetual calendar with salmon dial (either Lange or Patek) at some point, and maybe a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Limited Edition (40mm) or Bathyscaphe Hodinkee Limited Edition at some point (had the FF Fifty Fathoms a couple of years back but was way too large for my scrawny wrists).

Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

horrij1 said:


> I have spent most of this year trying to get my collection from 13 watches down to 6. Almost there, just one more to go!!
> View attachment 15045917
> 
> My three most used pieces, what I would consider my core collection.
> View attachment 15045939


Oof, tough choice to figure out the last piece that will leave.

My suggestion would be one of the square watches in the top left. Either the B&R or the blue one.

I'd leave towards keeping the blue and moving the B&R because the blue gives some color.

Tough call either way though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Update


----------



## Quimbasto (Jul 22, 2018)

Here are my most important watches.









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is my watch photos split into 2... not 1...


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is not my collection, but my father's. He allowed me to take a pic of his watches (and was pretty bemused by the idea that anyone would even care).
The first is an Omega Seamaster 120, no-date, manual wind, from 1969. He bought it when he was living in Bermuda and was spending most of his days on the beach.
The second is a Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date from 1979 that his wife, my mother, bought him because his Seamaster was "looking ratty".

He doesn't wear the Seamaster too much anymore, because he doesn't like winding it, but he still wears the Rolex every day.


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I tried but so hard to get the lighting right for each watch

And to get them all focused with a phone camera


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

UPDATE - I only do this so the rest of you can feel "normal" about your collections. 
I also suggest that you show your wife this pic when she complains about your collection count. She will have no idea that all of these (134 to spare you from counting) cost less than the one you are wearing.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I tried but so hard to get the lighting right for each watch
> 
> And to get them all focused with a phone camera
> 
> ...


I like how the salmon Nodus fits into your collection. I ennjoy your use of color! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galo mc (Apr 25, 2020)

The Watch Ho said:


> UPDATE - I only do this so the rest of you can feel "normal" about your collections.
> I also suggest that you show your wife this pic when she complains about your collection count. She will have no idea that all of these (134 to spare you from counting) cost less than the one you are wearing.
> 
> View attachment 15078055


Every day it would take an hour to choose a watch, great collection!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Been at it again, another Black Bay has arrived (couldn't resist the eta black when offered...)


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

The Watch Ho said:


> UPDATE - I only do this so the rest of you can feel "normal" about your collections.
> I also suggest that you show your wife this pic when she complains about your collection count. She will have no idea that all of these (134 to spare you from counting) cost less than the one you are wearing.
> 
> View attachment 15078055


Wow!
Not sure I feel "normal ", but I do take comfort that I have brethren watch collectors of whom need very wide variety! Well done sir and many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Had to squeeze one more piece in there. Yeah I know, I'm kinda cheating but again it's one image, right?


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ispeshaled (Sep 10, 2016)

The current state of the collection.








From left to right: G-Shock GW-M5610BC-1JF, Tudor Date-Day 76200, Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch, Seiko SKX013, Grand Seiko SBGW231, NOMOS Tangente Sport Hodinkee LE, NOMOS Orion33 (girlfriend's)


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

My bracelet watches sitting in the sun.
I've been getting back into bracelets. These are normally on straps, but they're wearing steel now.


----------



## Monsoonking (Apr 27, 2019)

gouverneur said:


> Not quite a full collection picture, but a nice still life of my nightstand:
> 
> View attachment 15046371


Great 2 watch collection, Tiger. No shame in stopping there.


----------



## dalstott (Feb 13, 2006)

Updated for + and - changes. Started in 1959.


----------



## Monsoonking (Apr 27, 2019)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> My current rotation. Each piece is unique in its style and function.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection. Where is the watch roll from?


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

gouverneur said:


> Not quite a full collection picture, but a nice still life of my nightstand:
> 
> View attachment 15046371


Nailed it!


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

dalstott said:


> Updated for + and - changes. Started in 1959.
> 
> View attachment 15103437


Do you have any favourites?


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Monsoonking said:


> Beautiful collection. Where is the watch roll from?


Thank you! The watch roll is from Carapaz. I highly recommend it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

gouverneur said:


> Not quite a full collection picture, but a nice still life of my nightstand:
> 
> View attachment 15046371


Love the JLC. Question - is that a non-tapering strap you have on there or is it an optical illusion? If it is non-tapering is it OEM? I prefer non-tapering myself and have been wearing my JLC MCD on one but not OEM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

dalstott said:


> Updated for + and - changes. Started in 1959.
> 
> View attachment 15103437


Excellent hardware sir! We're on the same wavelength with the chronos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinofcb (Oct 22, 2016)

Came here for inspiration, left with depression


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

Hope everyone well b-)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

My latest update. Hoping to move things around a bit more in the upcoming months


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Missing my GMT Master II 116710 with pepsi bezel. Watch is currently in the bank safe and I can't get to it due to the lockdown.


----------



## pezperona (Apr 26, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

chillwill120 said:


> Missing my GMT Master II 116710 with pepsi bezel. Watch is currently in the bank safe and I can't get to it due to the lockdown.
> View attachment 15145767


Those are some really cool watch pillows. Where'd you get those?
Great collection, too!


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Those are some really cool watch pillows. Where'd you get those?
> Great collection, too!


Thanks! My gf sewed the pillows for my birthday a couple of years ago.


----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

double post


----------



## NYVirus (Jan 18, 2018)

Here we go. This is a two week old picture and I just sold the Milgauss. Currently I have the other 4.


----------



## tanatron (Aug 12, 2013)

Showing only my top ten watches (out of 30-yikes!)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

NYVirus said:


> Here we go. This is a two week old picture and I just sold the Milgauss. Currently I have the other 4.


Damn, I think I woulda kept it and sold one of the GMTs. Either way, nice


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Speedy Date
Fortis
Laco
O&W
Futurematic
Bucherer
Bulova
Cartier
Hamilton
Seiko x2
Chairman Mao
Parnis x4


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

doublepost


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

View attachment 15150489


Current state of the collection


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

Not the biggest collection, but I dig them all.


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

rmorin said:


> Not the biggest collection, but I dig them all.
> 
> View attachment 15150945


The size of the collection is not important as long as the owner is satisfied with it. And with a collection like that there's no reason not to be. Congrats with your collection!


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Didn't include the gshock in the picture!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated group shot


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

rmorin said:


> Not the biggest collection, but I dig them all.
> 
> View attachment 15150945


Solid collection! Add bb58 and call it a day!


----------



## Xander3Zero (Apr 2, 2020)

Humble, but I just started it recently and I filled my box a lot quicker than I anticipated...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stoptheclock1 (Sep 10, 2018)

All seiko


----------



## Kott007 (Feb 1, 2020)

I noticed not too many have Tag Heuer in their collections.


----------



## Mitcher4 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Edit


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A full box...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

MAD777 said:


> Edit


I see I'm not the only one to put desiccant pouches in my watch box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

rxmar23 said:


> I see I'm not the only one to put desiccant pouches in my watch box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same. Not sure if it's needed but can't hurt

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Down to 3 now. Feels good to streamline. Got one for sale that's not in the pic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Had my collection up to about 12-14 watches again at one point, but now have it back to a much more comfortable level (for me) at 6. Currently loving how the collection sits, but we all know how that goes...


----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

That's my Collection so far


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

That's not one picture.


----------



## Mausbiber8888 (Jun 1, 2020)

OK that's one Pic


----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)

A very small collection compared to some on here.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Techniec said:


> Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):
> 
> View attachment 15048683
> 
> ...


I have never spent as long looking at a photo of any collection posted on WUS. It's a stunning classy collection and how can I make any suggestion? Congratulations.
I think I will keep the photo and when I'm tempted to buy some watch I know I will fall out of love with shortly afterwards I will just look at the photo of this collection to bring me to my senses.


----------



## tuphan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregBe (Sep 9, 2011)

bounce said:


> A very small collection compared to some on here.
> View attachment 15190293


Outstanding! Love 'em all

Sent from my SM-T720 using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mausbiber8888 said:


> That's my Collection so far


So far so good !

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## alrsv1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Latest incarnation.
Not the original examples of each, wish I could have kept them all at the time but just not always possible, so have replaced them when I could. Next best thing.

The Casio was my 13th birthday present
Tag was my 21st
Traded the Tag in for the Breitling, lusted after it after seeing in Broken Arrow, ****e film, great watch.
Got the Heuer of Ebay 15 years ago, love it.
IWC was a gift to myself on acheiving a personal goal (sometimes you need a reason right).
Seamaster was dad's. Nuff said.

Couple are MIA.
Speedmaster was sold when I needed the money and can't bring myself to pay 4 times as much to replace it, would sting too much.

Nice vintage Lanco I gave to my sister, so at least it's still in the family.

Some of the collections on here are incredible, kudos to you all.









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
> 
> While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!
> 
> ...


That's TWO pictures. Never trust a man that can't follow his own rules.


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

Missing are the one on my wrist and the five that have been loaned out 
to friends.


----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

^^^^^^
Someone needs a watch box, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> ^^^^^^
> Someone needs a watch box, LOL.


I'd say that it's a punishable offence .


----------



## Von170 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mea Maxima Culpa! I suppose I better not show the other box 

Actually, back when I started (before eBay and Amazon) boxes weren't common and I never really got around to it.

Think of it this way. You never really know how many watches you have. Quite liberating. 

If you're not sure what to put on, you just close your eyes and lucky dip.


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your kind words !

It took me around 15 years to get to this stage, and I do feel like the collection has matured and evened out quite nicely ...

Cheers,

Pieter



Skellig said:


> I have never spent as long looking at a photo of any collection posted on WUS. It's a stunning classy collection and how can I make any suggestion? Congratulations.
> I think I will keep the photo and when I'm tempted to buy some watch I know I will fall out of love with shortly afterwards I will just look at the photo of this collection to bring me to my senses.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome ! Do you you have a list of all stuff you've got in there, looks great !

Cheers,

Pieter



Stoshman said:


> Missing are the one on my wrist and the five that have been loaned out
> to friends.
> 
> View attachment 15203143


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

The two outer omegas are on the chopping block as I've become a bit omega heavy. May grab a sub or an IWC pilot. Or a different omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Von170 said:


> View attachment 15203729


I hate when they get all tangled up like that! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## R_rated (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Techniec said:


> Updated SOTC for 2020 (Speedy Pro missing from pic):
> 
> View attachment 15048683
> 
> ...


This is the first SOTC that I have seen where Rolexes are the most insignificant pieces  
That is a f***ing awesome collection!! Wear it well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Oops, I forgot one. Yeah I know, I'm cheatin'


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Nothing crazy but I'm happy with it right now


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

double :/


----------



## Terence Hu (Oct 10, 2012)

My Full Collection


----------



## gregsassinator (Oct 24, 2019)

PowerChucker said:


> View attachment 15208117
> 
> View attachment 15208119


What's your favorite diver out of the bunch? 

I have a Citizen BN0151 and am thinking about splurging on the Seamaster 300M. Quite a big jump in price between the two though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

gregsassinator said:


> What's your favorite diver out of the bunch?
> 
> I have a Citizen BN0151 and am thinking about splurging on the Seamaster 300M. Quite a big jump in price between the two though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might have to say the Glycine and the Scurfa are my favorite. They are so comfy and look great. I don't wear my SMPc hardly ever for some reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myths (May 29, 2020)

...









Sent from my SM-A507FN using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Decided to cut down to two. I've been looking to replace that Mark XVI, but it's my perfect travel, daily, beater watch also looks good on bracelet and leather strap.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Collection hasn't changed in a looooong time. Simple. Been 8-9 months since I've bought or sold. Kind of enjoying it.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

A few are headed out from this......


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

illition said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's seriously impressive. Got any favourites?


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Updated yet again although no new additions.....I think


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice looking collections, everyone!

Enjoy.


----------



## LJ_Santos (Nov 7, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

A few changes, but I feel confident saying here is the collection for the rest of the year.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Been awhile since I've changed things up. Recently added the King Seiko and the Grand Seiko.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> A few changes, but I feel confident saying here is the collection for the rest of the year.
> 
> View attachment 15330873


I am really digg'n your blue AT!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

Nokie said:


> Nice looking collections, everyone!
> 
> Enjoy.


Almost didn't recognise you there Nokie.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dougiebaby said:


> I am really digg'n your blue AT!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Probably my fave


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

Collection a year ago, before paring down...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Dorian Galt said:


> Collection a year ago, before paring down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see so many light dials. Everyone else's collection (mine includes) is dark dial dominated. I love my one white dial watch which is a Mark XVIII.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> Nice to see so many light dials. Everyone else's collection (mine includes) is dark dial dominated. I love my one white dial watch which is a Mark XVIII.
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


I was thinking the same thing. I'm on the hunt for some light dials myself. They're just not as common by comparison.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

Just a few of my favorites.


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Good lord, the retail on those might be what my retirement account is worth.

Cheers,


----------



## ShortOnTime (Dec 22, 2013)

Updated:









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## patr1ckd (Feb 24, 2019)

Mid 2020


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Most of my collection:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

For now, it's complete









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Minus the Submariner, which I sold, in order to fund my Daytona.


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome, extremely classy stuff and as a major Lange fanboy, I just luuuuuv the Zeitwerk 



wintershade said:


> Just a few of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 15360093


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Change from pic posted just 11 days ago...I knew the Breitling Blackbird and SuperOcean were temporary. Mainly b/c the Blackbird A13350 was a little too small for me and the SuperOcean A13340 was just too bulky. In its place I added the Explorer II.

I think this will push most of my buttons for the time being. The 43mm AB12112/BA48 LE Navitimer with exhibition back would be missed but will go next if I had to make room. I like the 41.5 and 41.8mm size of the other three better. Its crazy how our mind works but it makes a difference to me just a little bigger and thicker but I can tell.

Down to the "6" watch box so going to "try" and Limit to 6 to show and 1 to go...7 total...not including random Seiko divers etc. Let's see how long that lasts!
Thanks in advance for any comments.

The pic.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Updated collection
















Broke the rules. Two photos


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

Mickey said:


> Change from pic posted 11 days ago...I knew the Breitling Blackbird and SuperOcean were temporary. Mainly b/c the Blackbird A13350 was a little too small for me and the SuperOcean A13340 was just too bulky. In its place I added the Explorer II.
> 
> I think this will push most of my buttons for the time being. The 43mm AB12112/BA48 LE Navitimer with exhibition back would be missed but will go next if I had to make room. I like the 41.5 and 41.8mm size of the other three better. Its crazy how our mind works but it makes a difference to me just a little bigger and thicker but I can tell.
> 
> ...


I do not have your will power to limit myself to six pieces, but that is a great grouping for sure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

NardinNut said:


> Updated collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be the first time I have ever seen a Daytona on a rubber. Nice collection


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Might be the first time I have ever seen a Daytona on a rubber. Nice collection


I love it on a RubberB


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

At the end of 2019 my collection had grown from about 3 to a dozen. I wanted to get back down to the 3 - 5 range. I am now hovering at 6, might get rid of 1 or 2 more, but the smaller the collection gets, the harder it is to pick favorites.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Updated from just 7 days ago...but I think I am happy...as long as I don't get a bigger watch box.

My Six...
3574.50, 126334, 16570, 16700, A13322, A12322









#7 is a Navitimer AB12112 BA48 Exhibition not shown as it is "on the block"


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Some fab watches there but pardon my ignorance on this but both Breitling look very similar? There is probably a big difference in them but I am not familiar with them.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Skellig said:


> Some fab watches there but pardon my ignorance on this but both Breitling look very similar? There is probably a big difference in them but I am not familiar with them.


Absolute huge differences if you zoom in...one is a Cosmonaute - a hand wound Lemania movement with a 24 Hour Dial and the other is the Old Navitimer II Automatic...you would have really scratched your head 10 days ago I had 4 of them...all looking "the same". LOL but I smartened up.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks for clearing that up. I know where to go now if need advice on a Breitling.


----------



## JLNY45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Missing a few


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Mostly Seiko, Tudor, Gruen, G Shock, Omega


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Consolidated my collection down to just these 3 watches. Figured I bought too many watches in just a couple months and wasn't fully enjoying all of them. Now I'm down to 3, and then want to buy a new watch every couple years to appreciate them more.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

PRabbit said:


> Consolidated my collection down to just these 3 watches. Figured I bought too many watches in just a couple months and wasn't fully enjoying all of them. Now I'm down to 3, and then want to buy a new watch every couple years to appreciate them more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with this...I'm down to 6 (7 but hopefully not long) and I am enjoying them much more. Definitely liking quality over quantity and not collection just "because". Things picking up several different type Speedmasters because I could and they were cool...but never really wearing them. I did the same with a couple Tudor Tiger Chronographs and Tudor Ranger...even my last white 16570 and a Yachtmaster I felt like I had to have them but never wore them.

What is in my watch box right now...I could grab any of them be happy for the day and not wish I'd grabbed something else. I could really see me getting down to be a 1 or 2 watch guy...maybe even 1.


----------



## Kjong (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

My keepers, minus the beaters 









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwiksilver99 (Feb 6, 2016)

The explorer was purchased before I had a mortgage, the rest after a mortgage lol









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

siranak said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A very well rounded group!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

rxmar23 said:


> A very well rounded group!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, one is rectangular! Only joking and have to agree with you.


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

rxmar23 said:


> A very well rounded group!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers!

There's one other in service at the moment, a Zenith EP which I'm looking forward to having back again.

Its hard to think of whether and what to add to those 4 while keeping balance (though it doesn't stop me spending far too much time trying to figure it out ). Suggestions are welcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

More changes...got rid of 2 Breitling in the last month as posted prior. Added back watches I should have never sold in the past.
Pretty content. Hey the watch box has to be full even when you're wearing one, right?! Thinking if I still love the SubDate.  
ONE Picture...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Not all of them but a majority

























Missing are my
Norqain Adventure Sport blue
Formex Essence Dégradé 
My 5 Gshocks and a couple of Avi-8/Spinnakers


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

My small collection. 
Swatch chrono, Hamilton pilot, Glycine combat sub, Citizen Promaster, Seiko Sakura Fubuki, G-shock full metal square and Vostok Amphibia









Now I'm thinking about my next watch, maybe the Seagull 1963, the new Seiko srpf19 or the Seiko sne498.


----------



## JLNY45 (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Family update. The Submariner added a week ago is gone. I thought I wanted one again but not for me. Took 20 years but cured....

Milgauss gv. First one ever. What an amazing watch in person so better on the wrist then in all those close up dial photos! Really like the larger crown with no crown guards a lot in person...phots don't do it justice.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

The Dirty Dozen at present


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

jkpa said:


> The Dirty Dozen at present
> View attachment 15434762


Seeing your SKX781 next to that Bulova, I'm not sure we can call it Monster anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

rxmar23 said:


> Seeing your SKX781 next to that Bulova, I'm not sure we can call it Monster anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup you ain't kidding. ?


----------



## azs.77 (May 2, 2017)

Plus a couple Daytonas and PO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Family update. The Submariner added a week ago is gone. I thought I wanted one again but not for me. Took 20 years but cured....
> 
> Milgauss gv. First one ever. What an amazing watch in person so better on the wrist then in all those close up dial photos! Really like the larger crown with no crown guards a lot in person...phots don't do it justice.


So you got the Milgauss , good call


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> So you got the Milgauss , good call


Friend... I had no idea. I had never even seen on in person...let alone held one.

I can't believe how it hugs the wrist...the lugs and bracelet work together so well. The legibility is great, the dial without a date is nice for a change but the biggest thing is that "BIG" crown with no lug guards ?  ?. I haven't really heard people talk about it but to me its one of the best parts.

Also...and getting weird here...it feels "warm on the wrist" kind of like how a Solid Gold Rolex feels but I can't really place it nor explain it.

Can't believe I never even gave these a look. I bought it for the price....keeping it for ever.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Friend... I had no idea. I had never even seen on in person...let alone held one.
> 
> I can't believe how it hugs the wrist...the lugs and bracelet work together so well. The legibility is great, the dial without a date is nice for a change but the biggest thing is that "BIG" crown with no lug guards   . I haven't really heard people talk about it but to me its one of the best parts.
> 
> ...


Clearly the underdog of the Rolex world, I am a big fan ...enjoy it


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

@jmanlay Yep...let's hope they discontinue soon. 😂


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Holy Moley!!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Down to these four, looking to potentially get to three by the end of the year.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

I traded for my first vintage Omega a couple months back, so I figured an update might be due. Didn't include my G Shocks because I cannot even figure out how to fit them in without taking an aerial photo.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

horrij1 said:


> Down to these four, looking to potentially get to three by the end of the year.
> View attachment 15436006


I would lose datejust which would give you a nice, white, black and blue dial. Dress, travel and sports/dive. 3 different brands. Just makes more sense to me but of course, in the end, what matters the most is which 3 you like the best. Nonetheless, job well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

My 4 Panerai 
I barely wear my Seiko blue sumo, my Orient m-force or my g shock.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Soh1982 said:


> I would lose datejust which would give you a nice, white, black and blue dial. Dress, travel and sports/dive. 3 different brands. Just makes more sense to me but of course, in the end, what matters the most is which 3 you like the best. Nonetheless, job well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, and I tend to agree. That is what I am thinking as well.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I have two out for overhauls and one out for warranty repair. When I have the band back together, I can share my new consolidated collection. This thread gets a FOLLOW from me until then.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

JTK Awesome said:


> I have two out for overhauls and one out for warranty repair. When I have the band back together, I can share my new consolidated collection. This thread gets a FOLLOW from me until then.


Looking forward to it! This is one of my favorite threads and it keeps giving!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Approximately 75% of my collection.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks, when my wife complains about my 10-watch collection, I'll show her your post! 



OCSleeper said:


> Approximately 75% of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> Thanks, when my wife complains about my 10-watch collection, I'll show her your post!


I do the same when I find collection pics larger than my own, haha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

One incoming but here's where I'm at...


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Of course, there are other items I lust after, but I have something for every occasion. Displayed with oft used straps.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a nice rotation going now with this group. I still want to change the hands on the Muhle, and it seems like I switch the band on the Botta Uno constantly, but pretty happy here. 
.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Okay, I have been planning on doing this for a while and finally got around to it. I normally just post pics of my rotation and don't bother adding in all my other affordables because of the work involved in laying them all out and then putting them all back. Well, finally got all my G Shocks together with my rotation. As you can tell I have a thing for square G Shocks.


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's my lazy way of doing it. I'm using a software called "Multi Collector Pro." It's pretty slick, and it appeals to my pseudo-OCD.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

After some recent additions:


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

IGotId said:


> After some recent additions:
> 
> View attachment 15463782


This is exquisite!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Soh1982 said:


> This is exquisite!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

For the first time, all five at once.


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Citizenitis! And one Straton 😎


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Falizadeh said:


> Citizenitis! And one Straton
> View attachment 15470383


Not sure how you did it, but the colors and lume in this shot look awesome! I also like that you know what you like! LOL


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks! This was a "daytime" lume shot where I lumed all of them and just played around on my phone on the Snapseed app (android) and this was the result!


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

I've posted these photos elsewhere in different threads but will post again to this one. The watches in the first photo are the bulk of my _collection_. Doesn't include my Speedmaster Pro Moon or 1980 Casio Marlin so those are posted as wrist shots. I also have three pocket watches which I haven't photographed.


























One additional wrist shot of my 1974 Accuquartz which was inherited from my grandfather after he passed in 1986. Finally put a new strap on it which works very well IMO:


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

fogbound said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice bouquet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me indulging in a "State of the Collection" type post. I recently added the Omega Railmaster, and just received the Oris Divers 65 back from a warranty repair.

My collection philosophy is to take it really slow and steady and to enjoy the journey. I purchase roughly one watch a year. I consider everything in my collection a "GADA" -- they all get worn frequently, and without any particular babying, so they are selected on that basis also.

I used to have a chronograph fixation, but am increasingly finding myself preferring simpler watches. I was looking for a time-only three-hander for my latest purchase, which is where the Railmaster comes in. I'm also on a bit of a "quarter arabics" fixation, with the 65 and Railmaster both scratching that itch as my last two purchases.

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer*. Purchased 2015. I mostly prefer wearing bracelets, but I feel I'll always want a watch in the "blued hands, silver/white dial, brown strap" genre. It's a big watch at 43mm, but with the wire lugs it wears pretty well. I've considered upgrading to a more expensive "marine chronometer" style watch, but I have a huge soft spot for the Hammy. I love the case design and the font choice, and just enjoy wearing it. It's also my most legible watch.

*Omega Aqua Terra*. Purchased 2016. This is simply my favorite and most versatile watch. If I had to wear just one, it would be this one. The dial, indices, and hands are all bringers of joy. The movement is amazing, and you can peek in at it doing its thing. It dresses up and down. The whole thing feels refined but also just about indestructible. Mine's scratched up having been worn a LOT, but I love the lived-in look.

[I took 2017 off from buying watches.]

*Rolex GMT-Master II BLNR*. Purchased 2018. This is my "nicest" and most expensive watch. I got it at a local AD for MSRP after a short wait, before the current full-blown waitlist madness started, and before it was discontinued in favor of the new jubilee version. This was all extremely fortunate. It marks a major professional milestone, as well as 15 years of marriage. So it'll always be special to me. I love the GMT complication, as I have most of my family and friends in Australia, where I grew up, but I now live in California. This watch lets me feel as if I'm living in both places somehow.

*Oris Divers 65 Deauville*. Purchased 2019. Believe it or not, this is the first and only dive watch I've ever owned. I never had a thing for dive watches, and always felt I could do without one, but this one grabbed me hard for reasons I can't articulate. The color combination is objectively strange, and possibly even quite ugly. I absolutely love it. This somehow feels like the coolest watch that I have, and is also the most comfortable on the wrist.

*Omega Railmaster*. Purchased 2020. I'm currently obsessed with this thing, and very much in the honeymoon phase. This one you really have to see to see in the metal. I first tried it on about two years ago, and hadn't been able to stop thinking about it, and so finally caved in a couple of weeks back, despite the fact I can't reasonably justify "needing" it. The dial is the star of the show, but I also really dig the amazing seahorse case back, the movement (forget COSC, it's at quartz accuracy in its first two weeks), and the little refinements to the bracelet compared to my AT -- the articulated end-links and even slimmer clasp make for an overall better feel on the wrist. The legibility isn't amazing, and I nearly went with the black dial for that reason... but the steel dial just looks incredible to me, and so that was a slight tradeoff I willingly made.

My wife just bought me a 6-slot watchbox, so I should think about what goes in the empty spot next year. I'm thinking of something a little higher end, but my taste (fortunately or unfortunately?) seems to top out at medium-expensive watches. There's nothing in the trinity that I really crave, and I love Lange watches (especially the 1815 up/down), but I am not sure I would wear one, if I'm being honest with myself. So the current front runner is the Glashutte Original Senator Seventies.

For now, I'm really happy with these five, and feel extremely fortunate and grateful to have put together a collection that brings me so much pleasure when I choose what to put on each morning, and throughout the day.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Best I can do without taking them all out.
> 
> View attachment 15470804


N


Tanker G1 said:


> Best I can do without taking them all out.
> 
> View attachment 15470804


Congrats on a nice collection!!!

I gotta say though and sorry to use your post to bring it up...I am so looking to getting down to 3 watches...I'm down to 7. Having a collection like that would be nerve racking...trying to decide what to wear, what I didn't wear lately...should I flip, should I keep, should I continue to buy more of the same etc etc. ?

Again great collection. Enjoy!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

jmariorebelo said:


> For the first time, all five at once.
> 
> View attachment 15470346


Glad I'm not the only one with the pouch of silica gel in the watch box!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Waiting on a strap for my Accutron 214. But here's the rest of my humble collection.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Mayor Dawgmeat said:


> I have a nice rotation going now with this group. I still want to change the hands on the Muhle, and it seems like I switch the band on the Botta Uno constantly, but pretty happy here.
> .
> View attachment 15458111


Love the Teutonia Weltzeit and been eying one for a while. Does it wear like a true 41mm? Do you know the L2L by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Kidding aside, my watch-box being full, the other watches are lying around on desk, coffee table, shelves... hard to catch in one picture.
I have an album with the entire collection here: State of the collection - wrist shots


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

829maxx said:


> Love the Teutonia Weltzeit and been eying one for a while. Does it wear like a true 41mm? Do you know the L2L by chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It wears nice, not too big or too small for my 7.5 inch wrist. Not sure of the L2L. I just don't wear it often because of the darn hour and minute hands. You can't pick them up real quick at a glance. I'm thinking of switching the to lumed hypodermic hands (leaving the GMT and second hand alone).


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

34 G-Shocks
07 Seikos (6 of them autos)
02 Nixons

43 Total - & 1 G-Shock incoming 









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Content at this point....









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Family update. The Submariner added a week ago is gone. I thought I wanted one again but not for me. Took 20 years but cured....
> 
> Milgauss gv. First one ever. What an amazing watch in person so better on the wrist then in all those close up dial photos! Really like the larger crown with no crown guards a lot in person...phots don't do it justice.


Your 16710 looks in fantastic shape


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Your 16710 looks in fantastic shape


Lucky lighting...its actually a 16700. The flaws are there showing its age as it should. Thanks though!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Here they are.
















Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

CENTRAGRAPH!!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

My modest collection:


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Buschyfor3 said:


> My modest collection:
> 
> View attachment 15490885


Excellent one-two combo!


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

BRN said:


> Excellent one-two combo!


Thanks for the kind words! I think I'm set for quite a while now. Time to sit back and just window shop and admire all the neat things everyone else is acquiring!


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Buschyfor3 said:


> My modest collection:
> 
> View attachment 15490885


Very similar to mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Jale said:


> Very similar to mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice one-two combo as well!


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

The el Primero came back from service today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Updated collection minus the G-Shocks


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

Jale said:


> Very similar to mine!


Very nice! The white OP39 is a stunner!


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Been a while since I've taken a SOTC pic:


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Mchu004 said:


> Been a while since I've taken a SOTC pic:
> View attachment 15498585​


Great collection. I'm loving that Timex Q!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Best I can do without taking them all out.
> 
> View attachment 15470804


This is awesome!!!


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

OCSleeper said:


> Approximately 75% of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOOOOOOOOO cool!!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## WengerTodd (Feb 1, 2019)

This picture sums up my watch collection...


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Been a while since I've taken a SOTC pic:
> View attachment 15498585​


The diversity is amazing. I had a very diverse 7-watch collection and then I lost the plot a bit and now I have 6 Omegas.

Oddly despite you have the ALS and GO I still like the MK18 the best.

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> Been a while since I've taken a SOTC pic:
> View attachment 15498585​[/QUOTE
> Wonderful collection and you are a true collector and not snobbish as how many collections will you see a Lange & Sohne and Glashutte share the box with a Timex.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> The diversity is amazing. I had a very diverse 7-watch collection and then I lost the plot a bit and now I have 6 Omegas.
> 
> Oddly despite you have the ALS and GO I still like the MK18 the best.
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Appreciate it, my friend. I wear my Mark 18 the most out of the casual watches. Did you sell your white dial Mark 18?



Skellig said:


> Wonderful collection and you are a true collector and not snobbish as how many collections will you see a Lange & Sohne and Glashutte share the box with a Timex.


Thank you. At the end of the day, I wear what I like, regardless of price. That's the beauty of this hobby: there's something for someone at every price point.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Mchu004 said:


> Appreciate it, my friend. I wear my Mark 18 the most out of the casual watches. Did you sell your white dial Mark 18?
> 
> Thank you. At the end of the day, I wear what I like, regardless of price. That's the beauty of this hobby: there's something for someone at every price point.


Good lord no! Why would you say a thing like that!? 

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> Good lord no! Why would you say a thing like that!?
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Good man. Thought you sold it all for 6 Omegas


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

JanW said:


> View attachment 15529638


First time I've seen a Campanola here. Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Some Seikos in the collection.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 15531726


Wow! Giving mchu004 some serious competition! Lots of watches I love Im there.

I've always been tempted by the Monaco but they are so big and square!

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> Wow! Giving mchu004 some serious competition! Lots of watches I love Im there.
> 
> I've always been tempted by the Monaco but they are so big and square!
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Thanks! I guess I'm a fan of classic designs/models.

The Monaco is actually my newest watch. It is definitely big and square, but that has always been part of it's appeal for me. Definitely a watch suited to casual attire, but since all I wear is sweatpants anymore while working from home, this wasn't a con. Then when I learned that Tag had finally added a new in-house movement (Heuer 02), I had to have it! No regrets so far!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

updated from a few years ago:



http://imgur.com/CwMAY2w


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

The 2020 ones, a couple stuck in Singapore that will join soon hopefully


----------



## BNss (Sep 9, 2020)

I only have one watch collection.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Tudor Sub trio!


----------



## md2010 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

kritameth said:


> Some Seikos in the collection.
> View attachment 15540536


you're brave to put your watches on a ledge. Knowing my luck a strong breeze would knock them off to the concrete!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

This is my core collection. It's difficult enough to get a good shot of a single watch, let alone six of them.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

BRN said:


> you're brave to put your watches on a ledge. Knowing my luck a strong breeze would knock them off to the concrete!


See what I'm willing to risk just to get a picture for you guys?! ?? But seriously, don't worry, they're 'dive' watches after all. 



BRN said:


> This is my core collection. It's difficult enough to get a good shot of a single watch, let alone six of them.
> View attachment 15568038


What a classy collection!


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

kritameth said:


> See what I'm willing to risk just to get a picture for you guys?! ?? But seriously, don't worry, they're 'dive' watches after all.
> 
> What a classy collection!


Thank you!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok here we go, these four i consider to belong to "my collection".


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

BRN said:


> This is my core collection. It's difficult enough to get a good shot of a single watch, let alone six of them.


That's a great collection representing a nice variety of watches!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

andyjohnson said:


> That's a great collection representing a nice variety of watches!


Thank you. Achieving variety has been the plan since I started collecting two years ago.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

There is no good way as much as I try...that's why I need to get down to ONE Grail watch. Think of how easy the pic will be!!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Top ten. A few may be on the way out but most are keepers.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Missing one that is off for service. A Breitling Transocean.

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

These are my current keepers. (not pictured: a pile of G-shocks)

Top row: Joerg Schauer Kleine Schauer, Rolex Explorer 14270, Omega Globemaster, Omega Seamaster Diver 300
Bottom row: Nomos Ahoi Neomatik, Omega Seamaster Pro 300M, Panerai Zero, Omega Speedmaster Pro


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

Updated from a few years ago:


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Not the whole collection, but I decided to get all my G Shocks together


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Patagonico said:


>


So that's where all the Glycines are.  Very nice! And I didn't know Orient ever did an ani-digi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

not a great pic but this is every watch I own, minus the CW Quartz Chrono I have listed for sale (it's already boxed up ready to go).

edit: doh, as soon as i put them all away I realized the Farer GMT was on the winder! added a pic of it below.


----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)

rxmar23 said:


> So that's where all the Glycines are.  Very nice! And I didn't k is Orient ever did an ani-digi.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Got to add it here too...
I won't say ever changing...I will say refining...

Down to 3 Rolex and it feels GREAT. Got rid of my 16570 Black Explorer II and my GMT Master 16700 and replaced with a 116710 GMT II.
Not craving anything...and thats the "feels great part".


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mickey said:


> Got to add it here too...
> I won't say ever changing...I will say refining...
> 
> Down to 3 Rolex and it feels GREAT. Got rid of my 16570 Black Explorer II and my GMT Master 16700 and replaced with a 116710 GMT II.
> ...


Love your collection. Love that A12322! Not a ton out there. Mine says hi.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

BT1985 said:


> Love your collection. Love that A12322! Not a ton out there. Mine says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is not and they are getting more popular I bought years ago out of Japan. Took a chance and it was as described. Paid $2400 with the bracelet...sold the bracelet for like $450 and never looked back.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mickey® said:


> Got to add it here too...
> I won't say ever changing...I will say refining...
> 
> Down to 3 Rolex and it feels GREAT. Got rid of my 16570 Black Explorer II and my GMT Master 16700 and replaced with a 116710 GMT II.
> ...


Diggin the Milgauss


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

JLittle said:


> Diggin the Milgauss


And dig you shall! It's still at a sleeper price not gouged. It will be when [discontinued next year?! Get yours now!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mickey® said:


> And dig you shall! It's still at a sleeper price not gouged. It will be when
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been going back and forth between the one you have and the blue dial one. It'll probably be the next watch I buy (next summer)


----------



## nedh (Sep 30, 2014)

The blue dial Milgauss looks incredible. I would buy one in a heartbeat, if I had the money.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

nedh said:


> The blue dial Milgauss looks incredible. I would buy one in a heartbeat, if I had the money.


It does look nice...a lot more expensive so fortunately I don't do blue dials! For my wallet at least.


----------



## Dave-Backfin (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm just getting started but here's most of what I







have currently


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The core rotation, State of the Watch Box - 2020.


----------



## kylini (Jan 26, 2020)

It's a small but versatile collection I think. The Damasko DC56 does a good job for daily workwear, the Casio DW5610DN-9 screams weekend, and the Omega 2518.30 fills in when I need to dress up. During the summer, the Damasko goes on a Robby strap and the Omega goes on a bracelet.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a few changes this year, I gravitated to more timeless designs ( Navitimer, DateJust, Monaco ) while avoiding the usual suspects ( Sub, Speedy ). Possibly add a GMT down the line but something would have to go.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

JLittle said:


> View attachment 15573214


Love the aqua racer!


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Seiko x 2
Archimede
Omega
(A few gshocks not pictured)

aspirational: speedy, a modern steel Rolex, a grand seiko


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Everything but 2 pictured here is from 2020. Busy year...


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

adk225 said:


> Everything but 2 pictured here is from 2020. Busy year...
> View attachment 15584363


Impressive!!!! Beautiful breguet....


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

adk225 said:


> Everything but 2 pictured here is from 2020. Busy year...
> View attachment 15584363


This VC is my favorite dress watch of all time.
Interesting to see 3 of these watches on rubber. I'm surprised how well the Moser works with that strap. Is it considered a sports watch? (Like the Breguet, I suppose)
Beautiful collection, congrats.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Pmnealhsd said:


> This VC is my favorite dress watch of all time.
> Interesting to see 3 of these watches on rubber. I'm surprised how well the Moser works with that strap. Is it considered a sports watch? (Like the Breguet, I suppose)
> Beautiful collection, congrats.


Thank you! Yes, that Moser is the DLC coated version of the Pioneer Centre Seconds, so it's a (fairly large) sports watch, 42.8 mm with a screw down crown.








Hands-On - H. Moser & Cie. Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Black Edition (Live Pics, Specs & Price)


Independent brand H. Moser & Cie. launches its boldest model to date, the Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Black Edition, and here's our hands-on review.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll re-do this picture when I find the next solid keeper - aka the Top Six. All these are keepers for sure.

Certina DS2 HAQ LE
Speedy Pro
Snowflake
Citizen Octavia
CW C5 Malvern


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

Crappy photo but

Timex IDK What
Rolex Exp 214270
Omega 2254
G Shock Something Dark


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

My mainly (but not all of them) vintage collection. I wear one or other on weekly rotation as the mood takes my fancy. No safe queens for me.

Left to right, we have:

1966-67 Rolex Submariner 5133 (Metres First)
1970 Zenith El Primero A386 (Tricolour)
2019 Longines Heritage Classic
1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120 166.088
1967 Omega Speedmaster Professional 145.012-67 SP (Pre-Moon)
1970s Heuer Stopwatch
1997 Breitling Transocean Chronograph A53040 (Quartz)
2009 Stowa Flieger Automatic COSC (No Logo)
1969-70 Stowa Landeron 248 Chronograph
2013 Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope (Silver dial, numbers)
1953 Smiths of England De Luxe
1974 Timex GB Junior "Army Watch"

The Timex is identical to the first watch my mother bought me back in the day. The original is sadly lost to science.

Ric


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's the latest iteration of mine. I am unfortunately at the point now where I don't have flippable pieces. It's just expansion from here on out....


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What bracelet is that on the blue SMP 300 Diver ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

tbensous said:


> What bracelet is that on the blue SMP 300 Diver ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A clone NTTD 3D scanned complete down to the small ceramic bearings in the clasp. Made in steel too so it matches. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Here's the latest iteration of mine. I am unfortunately at the point now where I don't have flippable pieces. It's just expansion from here on out....


What makes them not flippable?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Kwest500 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is perfect for me. A bb58 and sub are my ideal 2 watch collection. Might replicate it with a bb58 and 2254. The speed master is cherry on top.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)

New Box. Holds some of my other things


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 15594455


Zelos leave the collection?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

omeglycine said:


> Zelos leave the collection?


Indeed, that's why I reposted my SOTC photo.

Really well made watch, but ultimately not what I expected/wanted. The meteorite dial is too plain in terms of light play, nothing like a sunburst for example. Also, it taught me I like colour more than patterns. I also didn't like the square cut of the lugs, prefer flowing curves. Overall a solid watch, not offensive in any way, but also painfully inoffensive, if you know what I mean.

It was a purchase that certainly wouldn't have happened had I tried the watch in-hand before committing.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Left to right:
Junghans Max Bill, Seiko SARB033, 1974 Seiko Bellmatic, Damasko DS30, Seiko SNXS73


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

I need to remind myself to take a good photo of the current collection so I'm not stuck in crappy at home non-natural lights at nighttime... Also should actually wipe them down next time..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

PRabbit said:


> I need to remind myself to take a good photo of the current collection so I'm not stuck in crappy at home non-natural lights at nighttime... Also should actually wipe them down next time..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Laco is the star of the group!


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

jmariorebelo said:


> That Laco is the star of the group!


It's the only watch that I bought at least a year ago that I still own currently. So it's got some staying power that's for sure. Also the first ever watch that took me over $1k, thus beginning the descent into hell...


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Mediocre said:


> What makes them not flippable?


I pretty much consider them all keepers. Speedy, Sub, IWC are classics and not going anywhere, plus IWC was my wedding watch with an inscription from my wife coming for Christmas. Aquaterra has major sentimental value. Seikos too are much beloved by me.

Tudor is brand new, so maybe eventually I'll tire of it, but for right now it seems like a keeper. Nomos is relatively new too, but I love it so much, and it is such a great brand. If it were to flip, it would need to be for another German brand like GO. But it's pretty perfect.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Nearly up to date, but not quite


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Okay, nothing else coming in for the rest of the year so here is my year end pic with the whole lot all together. Well, it has been a tough year all around, but I have to say this site has made for a nice distraction. I wish everyone the best on the next one.


----------



## phsan007 (Nov 7, 2017)

My affordable collection:


----------



## gunnersfan16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I doubt this is it forever, but it's been pretty firm for a while now, especially the Big Pilot and the Santos!























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

gunnersfan16 said:


> I doubt this is it forever, but it's been pretty firm for a while now, especially the Big Pilot and the Santos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a wonderfully unique collection!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Did my end of year photos today after work.


----------



## CaseyK (Jul 22, 2020)

I just got into collecting watches in 2020, and six of the eight watches I've bought are from WUS. I've decided eight watches is my max, so it's one in one out from here on out. Top left to top right: Tisell Pilot type b, Mercer Airfoil Vanilla, Karlskrona Midnattssol, Hamtun Kraken H2. Bottom left to right: Orient Pilot, Modded Seiko Black Bullet (SKXA53), Seiko SBDC053, Squale 1521.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

CaseyK said:


> I just got into collecting watches in 2020, and six of the eight watches I've bought are from WUS. I've decided eight watches is my max, so it's one in one out from here on out.
> View attachment 15597272


What are they?


----------



## s2sera2 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## CaseyK (Jul 22, 2020)

JLittle said:


> What are they?


Top left to top right: Tisell Pilot type b, Mercer Airfoil Vanilla, Karlskrona Midnattssol, Hamtun Kraken H2. Bottom left to right: Orient Pilot, Modded Seiko Black Bullet (SKXA53), Seiko SBDC053, Squale 1521.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

CaseyK said:


> Top left to top right: Tisell Pilot type b, Mercer Airfoil Vanilla, Karlskrona Midnattssol, Hamtun Kraken H2. Bottom left to right: Orient Pilot, Modded Seiko Black Bullet (SKXA53), Seiko SBDC053, Squale 1521.


Digging the Hamtun


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Made some moves recently, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)

Well, not the whole collection, but...


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Aelius said:


> Well, not the whole collection, but...
> 
> View attachment 15597379


Could land a plane at night with all that lume! Cool picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

denmanproject said:


> Made some moves recently, I'm a happy camper!


This is very close to ideal. Absolutely love these choices.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Aelius said:


> Well, not the whole collection, but...
> 
> View attachment 15597379


This loos like a scene from Close Encounters of the Third Kind.


----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

Patagonico said:


>


Love the nice set of Glycine Airmans represented in your collection. Quite a few other watches I admire as well. Great taste!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Brey17 said:


> View attachment 15600596


Absolutely love your collection! 👍🏼


----------



## mkfarin (Oct 26, 2020)

Aelius said:


> Well, not the whole collection, but...
> Wow this is great. One can see almost every watch made over a short period of time. I might mention most of you are great photographers.
> View attachment 15597379


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Okay, nothing else coming in for the rest of the year so here is my year end pic with the whole lot all together. Well, it has been a tough year all around, but I have to say this site has made for a nice distraction. I wish everyone the best on the next one.
> View attachment 15595949


CHEERFUL


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

My wife's collection. She's got a sporty quartz, a dressy automatic, and a beater digital. 
She is perfectly content with them all. I cannot begin to imagine how that would feel.


----------



## scjones88 (Dec 12, 2014)

This changes so often for me: LtoR Tudor BB58, Speedmaster (son's birthyear watch), New JLC Master Calendar, Explorer 1 114270
Bottom Left: Nomos custom made for Carolina Watch Club (plus a custom Finch knife), G Shock 35th anniversary.

I think I have my bases covered.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

adk225 said:


> Everything but 2 pictured here is from 2020. Busy year...
> View attachment 15584363


ADK, can I talk you into commenting about daily wearability of the Breguet vs Moser vs the AT? Primarily curious about the Marine and how it stacks up.


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Tommywine0 said:


> ADK, can I talk you into commenting about daily wearability of the Breguet vs Moser vs the AT? Primarily curious about the Marine and how it stacks up.


When I wore the Marine for the first time, I felt like the metal loops of the strap were slightly uncomfortable because it was digging into my wrist. But with more wear I think I've either gotten used to it or the strap has adapted to my wrist (or both), and it doesn't bother me anymore. So at this point, I would say all 3 are very comfortable as daily wearers. I wear dress shirts and occasionally suits for work, and all 3 fits under the cuffs without issues.
If I had to rank, I would choose Moser as the most comfortable to wear even though it's the biggest watch. The AT and Breguet are very similar in comfort level (which is to say both are very comfortable, but maybe slightly less than the Moser).


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

adk225 said:


> When I wore the Marine for the first time, I felt like the metal loops of the strap were slightly uncomfortable because it was digging into my wrist. But with more wear I think I've either gotten used to it or the strap has adapted to my wrist (or both), and it doesn't bother me anymore. So at this point, I would say all 3 are very comfortable as daily wearers. I wear dress shirts and occasionally suits for work, and all 3 fits under the cuffs without issues.
> If I had to rank, I would choose Moser as the most comfortable to wear even though it's the biggest watch. The AT and Breguet are very similar in comfort level (which is to say both are very comfortable, but maybe slightly less than the Moser).


Thanks, ADK. I appreciate the response!
By "metal loops", do you mean what I think of as the strap "keepers"? (Circled below)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adk225 (Feb 29, 2020)

Tommywine0 said:


> Thanks, ADK. I appreciate the response!
> By "metal loops", do you mean what I think of as the strap "keepers"? (Circled below)
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, strap keepers would have been a better term


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

adk225 said:


> Yes, strap keepers would have been a better term


Thanks, their new rubber strap seems to have fixed this by moving to rubber loops, but also added proprietary lugs so not backwards compatible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

scjones88 said:


> View attachment 15602939
> 
> 
> This changes so often for me: LtoR Tudor BB58, Speedmaster (son's birthyear watch), New JLC Master Calendar, Explorer 1 114270
> ...


I love this collection. Congrats!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

rmorin said:


> I love this collection. Congrats!


Concur, packs a bunch!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

This is now my humble updated collection (I downsized to 10 watches). I hope to never exceed this 12 spot watch box. If I need to buy a new one, an oldie has got to go.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ededdeddie said:


> This is now my humble updated collection (I downsized to 10 watches). I hope to never exceed this 12 spot watch box. If I need to buy a new one, an oldie has got to go.
> View attachment 15606227


That sun/moon Raketa is great fun. Used to have one some years ago...

Ric


----------



## Watchmanceo (Apr 3, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


This is an impressive collection


----------



## bloomers999 (Sep 7, 2020)

Only caught the watch bug earlier this year, 5th watch from a microbrand on the way. I don't know when I'll stop, but 5 is not going to be enough!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Ric Capucho said:


> That sun/moon Raketa is great fun. Used to have one some years ago...
> 
> Ric


It really is. Such a cool design

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's my current stable. It has changed a lot in 2020 and I'm considering a few more moves in 2021. The Hamilton pan europ is currently up for sale on this board and I'm considering unloading the Hamilton marine and the Seiko Pogue and adding an Oris big crown pointer date. After that maybe a true dress watch and finally, a tudor diver.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Rosarito (Apr 22, 2019)

End of 2020 update. This is probably where it'll stay for a while.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

I think the pic came out pretty good


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Fooling around and finally managed to put together an image that brings the main collection together.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

danshort said:


> Here's my current stable. It has changed a lot in 2020 and I'm considering a few more moves in 2021. The Hamilton pan europ is currently up for sale on this board and I'm considering unloading the Hamilton marine and the Seiko Pogue and adding an Oris big crown pointer date. After that maybe a true dress watch and finally, a tudor diver.
> 
> View attachment 15607529


Not the Pogue! That's a fun watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

I give you the trilogy:


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

bunnswatch said:


> I give you the trilogy:
> View attachment 15612799


I'd say that if you have to have only 3 watches, yours is definitely a top choice trilogy! Well done, sir!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Fooling around and finally managed to put together an image that brings the main collection together.


I so badly want Tudor to make a 38 or 39mm GMT. Great choices btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Ededdeddie said:


> I'd say that if you have to have only 3 watches, yours is definitely a top choice trilogy! Well done, sir!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm hoping I'll have more installments through out my years lol


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

bunnswatch said:


> I give you the trilogy:
> View attachment 15612799


That is a really excellently efficient collection.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Ededdeddie said:


> I so badly want Tudor to make a 38 or 39mm GMT. Great choices btw!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! You should check out the BB58 if you haven't.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Thanks! You should check out the BB58 if you haven't.


I have one. Great watch. Fantastic movement!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

bunnswatch said:


> I give you the trilogy:
> View attachment 15612799


Classic, a bit unimaginative but it gets the job done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Orisginal said:


> Classic, a bit unimaginative but it gets the job done
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I guess? Lol. More watches to come. Just covering the bases for now


----------



## watchontherocks (Dec 16, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


I showed this to my wife and she said we cannot be friends 🤣🤣


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

watchontherocks said:


> I showed this to my wife and she said we cannot be friends 🤣🤣


That's fantastic!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> I so badly want Tudor to make a 38 or 39mm GMT. Great choices btw!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't the tudor gmt 39mm?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Isn't the tudor gmt 39mm?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I believe it's 41mm. I know because when I bought my BB58 (39mm) I saw that the GMT was bigger. Not too much so, but my sweet spot is 38mm - 40mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> I believe it's 41mm. I know because when I bought my BB58 (39mm) I saw that the GMT was bigger. Not too much so, but my sweet spot is 38mm - 40mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right. Always thought the gmt was the same case as the bb58.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> You're right. Always thought the gmt was the same case as the bb58.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I wish. Though I'm not about to drop another 3.6-4K on a watch, right now. I'll have to await some special occasion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Current SOTC, not pictured is my G Shock and few old fashion pieces from back in the day. Looking to add a new diver at some point in the future.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

Rosarito said:


> End of 2020 update. This is probably where it'll stay for a while.
> View attachment 15612181


That Hamilton! 👌


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

I added another 40mm Oris 65. Although it does look similar to my Tudor BB58, I feel that it's different enough, and it's my traditional black diver that's not on a bracelet. Really a fun watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

bunnswatch said:


> I give you the trilogy:
> View attachment 15612799


Holy Trilogy this is


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

time+tide said:


> Holy Trilogy this is


Thanks man!


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

mrplow25 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright. I hafta ask about the watch robot on the left... 
What's the story behind it and where did you find it?


----------



## time+tide (Sep 24, 2020)

In their new housing


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Alright. I hafta ask about the watch robot on the left...
> What's the story behind it and where did you find it?


It's a watch stand from robotoys






ROBOTOYS







www.robotoys.kr





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> I added another 40mm Oris 65. Although it does look similar to my Tudor BB58, I feel that it's different enough, and it's my traditional black diver that's not on a bracelet. Really a fun watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you know you like something, stick with it .

I also have the oris 65 bronze bezel and also love the bb58. IMO, they are too similar for me so if I ended up getting the bb58, it would be to replace the 65.

With that said, I love the 65 and don't foresee a change for some time.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Just one of the boxes in my collection


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Just one of the boxes in my collection


Some super cool Zeniths there!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

rxmar23 said:


> Some super cool Zeniths there!


I only collect vintage zeniths, they are amazing quality watches for the money but also rare.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

i don't have a lens that can capture 80+ watches, so I'll have to pass.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> When you know you like something, stick with it .
> 
> I also have the oris 65 bronze bezel and also love the bb58. IMO, they are too similar for me so if I ended up getting the bb58, it would be to replace the 65.
> 
> ...


Honestly, the 65 wears more true to a retro diver watch than the BB58, as Tudors tend to wear fat on the wrist. Maybe it's the thick lugs, and tall case, but it just does. The 65 looks more refined and is about half the cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> Honestly, the 65 wears more true to a retro diver watch than the BB58, as Tudors tend to wear fat on the wrist. Maybe it's the thick lugs, and tall case, but it just does. The 65 looks more refined and is about half the cost
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree about those points. They are quite different and work fine in the same collection.

For me, I only have a 4 watch collection so having 2 gilt accent watches would be somewhat redundant (but not a deal breaker).

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I agree about those points. They are quite different and work fine in the same collection.
> 
> For me, I only have a 4 watch collection so having 2 gilt accent watches would be somewhat redundant (but not a deal breaker).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh man ideally I'd have, max, a 5 watch collection. I think five or less is a great tasteful spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Thunder Dump said:


> View attachment 15616774
> View attachment 15616777


Nice! Someone is having a Ball collecting watches! 

Question: What are the watches in the upper row far left and upper row far right sides?


----------



## Thunder Dump (Jan 25, 2020)

JLittle said:


> Nice! Someone is having a Ball collecting watches!
> 
> Question: What are the watches in the upper row far left and upper row far right sides?


You are correct! I love Ball watches.

Those two are Casio Wave Ceptor Tough Solar models from the late '90s early '00s. Never need to set the time, never need to change the battery, pretty much indestructible.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Thunder Dump said:


> You are correct! I love Ball watches.
> 
> Those two are Casio Wave Ceptor Tough Solar models from the late '90s early '00s. Never need to set the time, never need to change the battery, pretty much indestructible.


I will be adding at least one Ball to my collection. I think they look awesome.

Thanks for letting me know what those two are.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Updated picture, with the two on either side of the Omega being new gets in the last two weeks. They replaced the Citizen and the TAG.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

Updated pic after the two last arrivals


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Just one of the boxes in my collection


Awesome collection. Which model is this one?









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Sonar said:


> Awesome collection. Which model is this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the zenith subsea el primero ref 01.0190.415 less than 800 built back in 1972 very rare and very expensive nowadays. A good thread in the Zenith forum started by Sempervivens which might be of help An overview of vintage Zenith El Primero?s : all the...


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

georges zaslavsky said:


> the zenith subsea el primero ref 01.0190.415 less than 800 built back in 1972 very rare and very expensive nowadays. A good thread in the Zenith forum started by Sempervivens which might be of help An overview of vintage Zenith El Primero?s : all the...


Oh wow thank you!

Somehow nobody ever answers a similar question with 'oh thats a cheap mass produced one. Its like 200bucks on ebay' 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> View attachment 15617671


Cool collection. I like the variety.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Fooling around and finally managed to put together an image that brings the main collection together.


You and I have some overlap in our collections. Is that the 2503.33 or the 36mm version? Also, seeing the fabric strap on the GMT is making me want to put mine on. I traded it out for a vintage cognac colored strap and never looked back at the OEM.


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Cool collection. I like the variety.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


thanks! I really try to have a little something different for every occasion.


----------



## lehippi (Feb 27, 2019)

georges zaslavsky said:


> Just one of the boxes in my collection


How do you like the El Primero Surf (01 0210 415)? Prices seem very reasonable compared to modern ones, and I have thought about adding one to my collection.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

lehippi said:


> How do you like the El Primero Surf (01 0210 415)? Prices seem very reasonable compared to modern ones, and I have thought about adding one to my collection.


I like it because it is a very versatile and contemporary watch, it is a nice watch for the money and its value is very reasonable . Quality price ratio is unbeatable in the el primero world regarding this reference but you better have a watchmaker that works with Zenith for spare parts abailability and is able to repair zenith el primeros otherwise sending an el primero to zenith will cost you a big chunk of money.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

This is it for now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Brey17 said:


> You and I have some overlap in our collections. Is that the 2503.33 or the 36mm version? Also, seeing the fabric strap on the GMT is making me want to put mine on. I traded it out for a vintage cognac colored strap and never looked back at the OEM.


It's the 39mm. The first "expensive" watch I ever bought. Frankly I don't wear it as much as I should.

My GMT came on the brown leather and I swapped it out for this RAF style strap from Crown & Buckle. Great quality, and I am digging it a lot.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am pretty content with my current collection. I feel that it's diverse enough to cover all the bases. 8 is my hard limit as my winder/box can only keep 8. I have been a serial flipper over the years but I have finally reached a point that I can't imagine parting with any of these except may be Doxa and Zelos. If there was a white dial quartz diver that I liked then I would swap my Doxa with it and if there was an appealing quartz bronze watch then I would swap Zelos with that. There are many other watches I would love to own but keeping my rule of keeping just 8 is more important then owning those watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@Soh1982 can you bottle that willpower and sell it here on the forum? LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> @Soh1982 can you bottle that willpower and sell it here on the forum? LOL
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Haha! I wasn't always this disciplined. My drawers would be overflowing with watches. A couple of them would be in my car, at work, a few hidden in my closet (I have a wife) but it helps when you have owned and worn around a 1000 watches. A lot of that intrigue is gone about pieces that I would lust over. Honestly all these watches are rebuys. These 8 just sing to me and I regretted selling these the first time so I know I can't sell these.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Double post


----------



## whizzkid (Jan 6, 2016)

Spent the last 12 months reducing my collection size (20+) happy with collection for now, but always on the lookout for something different.


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Atone (Apr 20, 2015)

Not everyone but the majority


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

Just Seiko Turtle







divers...


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Epsilo1618 said:


> Just Seiko Turtle
> View attachment 15628751
> divers...


Hey, nothing wrong with that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant to say "Just the Seiko Turtle divers"


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I meant to say "Just the Seiko Turtle divers"


I can dig it! I immensely respect Seiko as a brand. And the turtles are classics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I meant to say "Just the Seiko Turtle divers"


A personal lesson I learned was: I always wanted to "move up" in the watch world getting upper Swiss brands. Although, once I had I realized just how great, pound for pound, Seiko (and to a degree Orient) is as a brand. Very good quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> A personal lesson I learned was: I always wanted to "move up" in the watch world getting upper Swiss brands. Although, once I had I realized just how great, pound for pound, Seiko (and to a degree Orient) is as a brand. Very good quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just love tool watches and for the money, I believe The Seiko Turtle is a great value watch. Besides, I love all the different variations that they have come up with the recent years.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I just love tool watches and for the money, I believe The Seiko Turtle is a great value watch. Besides, I love all the different variations that they have come up with the recent years.


I totally agree. Are you hip to the new "Willard" releases in 2020? It's not too bad, price-wise. Hovering around 1200









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epsilo1618 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> I totally agree. Are you hip to the new "Willard" releases in 2020? It's not too bad, price-wise. Hovering around 1200
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the re-issue "Captain Willard" and I was ready to get the 55th Anniversary one. But their spec'ed accuracy of +25/-15 per day did not convince me to pull the trigger. You can get so many other better watches for $1,200 - $1,400.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Epsilo1618 said:


> I like the re-issue "Captain Willard" and I was ready to get the 55th Anniversary one. But their spec'ed accuracy of +25/-15 per day did not convince me to pull the trigger. You can get so many other better watches for $1,200 - $1,400.


This is true!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

El Conde said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. this is almost exactly my ideal collection... I've always wanted that GO, and just recently I've really fallen for that IWC ale Petit Prince. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Trying to figure out how to consolidate my collection in some way. The AT is obviously here to stay but others easily expendable. I would likely keep the Alpinist. Others can go! Will put the Seiko Cocktail up for sale here in the next week or so. Yes, Blue is my favorite color as you can tell.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

a few from the vintage side of the collection.


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired (Jan 19, 2015)

Stuck in "what next" mode, no changes to the collection for a couple of years now...


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

I decided last January that I would use each new year as a time to 'formally' document my SOTC. So without further ado, here is the official team photo for 2021...










Of these 11 pieces, only 5 of them were in last years photo (posted below). 2020 was the year when I started to sell the ones I just wasn't wearing or connecting with. Those were some tough decisions but so far no regrets.

Three of the watches in this current collection (the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf, Bulova Surfboard & Wolbrook Chrono) were acquired within the last 6 weeks thanks to a few unexpected opportunities arising for me to acquire them at great prices. Overall, I'm getting much more satisfied with my collection but anticipate some more movement over the course of the year. I could see 2-5 of these pieces being sold to make room for something new. I am excited to see how the collection continues to evolve.

For the sake of comparison, here is the 2020 team:










Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Here's mine. I had collected a lot of interesting quartz watches before I got into mechanicals!


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

I have two boxes of watches. The one below is imaginatively called 'Box 1.'

Excuse the poor lighting. That's my table lamp. The wood surface is a beaten up Safavieh desk. Random acts of fur thanks to cats Jackson and Liv.

*Top row (L-R)*

1. Grand Seiko SBGR261
2. Rolex GMT-Master II
3. Cuervo y Sobrinos Historiador Flameante
4. Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT
5. Zenith El Primero Chronomaster São Gabriel
6. Breitling Montbrillant B01

*Bottom row (L-R)*

7. Farer Aqua Compressor Leven
8. Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Reserve de Marche (that's a long name)
9. Zenith Port Royal Brasil 500 Anos
10. L.U. Chopard Time Traveller One
11. Seiko SRPC13B1
12. Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph

The box pictured here is a Wolf 1834.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

DSS said:


> Here's mine. I had collected a lot of interesting quartz watches before I got into mechanicals!
> View attachment 15631882


Some interesting case shapes there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

rxmar23 said:


> Some interesting case shapes there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## blaine (Apr 18, 2006)

Happy New Year!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Current collection, though I'm in the process of trying to consolidate: the GO is listed and maaaybe the GS to go towards a 2 tone rootbeer gmt


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

It took 10 years, with lots of flipping in the beginning and consolidating at the end, but the collection is finally right where I want it. For the rest of 2021 I'm on a watch fast ?










*Upper Row left-to-right*

Dailies

1. Seiko 5 50th Anniversary LE World Timer
_my first keeper after reading __this thread__ - I never fell out of love with it_

2. Oris Aquis Lake Baikal LE
_recent addition, a lot of the cheaper watches I sold through consolidation allowed me to buy this from my local AD (and entirely out of my PayPal balance)_

3. Omega Moonwatch (on JB Forstner "Komfit")
_purchased July 2019 (50th Apollo anniversary) just before I moved out of the Rocket City_

Dress

4. Bulova Accutron "Sir Richard Branson" GMT LE (on Hirsch Professional)
_purchased after finishing a job as a Virgin Galactic contractor - 2nd-oldest in my collection and I still love it to this day _

5. Mido Baroncelli Big Date (on Hirsch Ascot)
_new addition - I always wanted a "big date" complication - after 4 months of __drama__ it's finally in my possession_

*Lower Row left-to-right*

Sport

1. Oris Artix GT Chrono (on Di-Modell Chronissimo)
_recent addition - found on Ashford.com on clearance, and I had a coupon too!_

2. Orient Star Sports Diver LE (on Di-Modell Off-Road)
_discovered it on Sakura watches and "had to have it" - probably my best strap change_

3. Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF Lufthansa Cargo LE
_long personal story - __click here_

Vacation

4. Seiko Prospex Land Automatic Field Compass (on Hirsch James)
_stumbled upon it on Gnomon - posted about it __here_

5. Seiko Prospex 200M "Great Blue Hole" LE
_upgrade from my venerable first-gen Sumo_

(Watch Box is a Wolf Windsor)


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

As for Mrs. JTK...












Michael Day said:


>





danshort said:


> View attachment 15607529





JLNY45 said:


> View attachment 15428133


I covet thy Seiko Pogues. It is the only watch that will make me exceed my 10-watch limit. It's my grail, as a birth year watch with human spaceflight heritage.



TedG954 said:


> View attachment 15614387​


I had that cream Glycine SST. The inability to read the dial drove me nuts so I flipped it. I found other SSTs in NoS condition, but then found the Sinn in my collection, so that was the end of that.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Updated pic, I pulled out a few I never wear and took most of my watches that were on nato and moved to sail cloth, I need to try something new.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Got a wake up call today when I came across the collection from 4 years ago versus today's collection. Only one survivor out of the ten from then. Definitely time to call a halt but I am very happy with what I have now..

January 2017.









Today.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Skellig said:


> Got a wake up call today when I came across the collection from 4 years ago versus today's collection. Only one survivor out of the ten from then. Definitely time to call a halt but I am very happy with what I have now..
> 
> January 2017.
> View attachment 15641580
> ...





Skellig said:


> Got a wake up call today when I came across the collection from 4 years ago versus today's collection. Only one survivor out of the ten from then. Definitely time to call a halt but I am very happy with what I have now..
> 
> January 2017.
> View attachment 15641580
> ...


IMO, and for my tastes at least, you really improved your collection. Not that your 2017 collection wasn't nice, but man, your collection now is quite nice. Well Done.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

JLittle said:


> IMO, and for my tastes at least, you really improved your collection. Not that your 2017 collection wasn't nice, but man, your collection now is quite nice. Well Done.


Hi JLittle, thank you. I don't have a chronograph as I can't read the small dials. This is the first time in a long time that I am not yearning after something else.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Skellig said:


> Hi JLittle, thank you. I don't have a chronograph as I can't read the small dials. This is the first time in a long time that I am not yearning after something else.


Honestly, I'm not surprised you aren't yearning for more. Although, seems with this hobby, the yearning is half the fun ;-)

P.S. Might I suggest a new Seamaster 300M Diver ;-)


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Skellig said:


> View attachment 15641581


How are you finding the Dekla? I've been thinking about this versus the Stowa Marine Classic.


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

W.G. Pagel said:


>


Nice range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Calumets said:


> How are you finding the Dekla? I've been thinking about this versus the Stowa Marine Classic.


Hi Calumets, I really love the Dekla and is way better than I thought it would be. I did a bit of a review of it and you can find that if you search " Dekla Watches just published their first deck watch on FB>>>>" page 7 which might help you. I have had a Stowa Antea and a Flieger but never had their Marine so I cant compare for you. Best of luck with whichever you go for.


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

😃


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Skellig said:


> Hi Calumets, I really love the Dekla and is way better than I thought it would be. I did a bit of a review of it and you can find that if you search " Dekla Watches just published their first deck watch on FB>>>>" page 7 which might help you. I have had a Stowa Antea and a Flieger but never had their Marine so I cant compare for you. Best of luck with whichever you go for.


Thanks Skellig, great write up and your watch looks great! I am in a bit of a quandary as the Dekla ticks many, many boxes but I was originally looking for an enamelled dial. The Stowa Marine is polished to mimic enamel, but I am unsure of the silver Dekla - it is beautiful, just not enamelled. I think I will wait a bit and see how I feel in a few months (having only just come across the Dekla). One quick question, the red XII option is quite attractive - do you know if this is a traditional detail? Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Calumets said:


> Thanks Skellig, great write up and your watch looks great! I am in a bit of a quandary as the Dekla ticks many, many boxes but I was originally looking for an enamelled dial. The Stowa Marine is polished to mimic enamel, but I am unsure of the silver Dekla - it is beautiful, just not enamelled. I think I will wait a bit and see how I feel in a few months (having only just come across the Dekla). One quick question, the red XII option is quite attractive - do you know if this is a traditional detail? Many thanks for your help.


Hi Calumets, I don't believe it's a traditional detail but I could be wrong. Dekla give you many options on dials etc in their on line store. I think the red 12 is very nice too but I wanted the dial as simple as I could. It's a personal choice. Some other guys on here went with the red 12.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Current state. Probably done.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lapop (Jan 8, 2021)

13









Sent from my H8266 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

iuprof said:


> Current state. Probably done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really perfectly balanced collection.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

dantan said:


> 😃
> View attachment 15642595


High-grade, concentrated variety. Very nice.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Nice. The Bulova is beautiful.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

DSS said:


> Here's mine. I had collected a lot of interesting quartz watches before I got into mechanicals!
> View attachment 15631882


Maroon / oxblood is one of my favourite colours. Nice to see such aa fine selection fo dials in that colour here.


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Maroon / oxblood is one of my favourite colours. Nice to see such aa fine selection fo dials in that colour here.


Some are brown or black, so it's partly a distortion of the light, but I do have a couple of red dials. And I used to have a great pair of oxblood Doc Martins-my favorites for a long time!


----------



## Courtney Pike (Dec 1, 2018)

Dantan's collection always makes me stop and look instead of scrolling past.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

State of the collection January 2021


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

I just realized that all of my watches have no crown guards. All are obviously reissues, actual vintage pieces, or vintage-inspired. So, I guess it's par for the course.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> I just realized that all of my watches have no crown guards. All are obviously reissues, actual vintage pieces, or vintage-inspired. So, I guess it's par for the course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the vintage inspired collection.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> I really like the vintage inspired collection.


Thanks, man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

From this








To this








Added the Seamaster.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

After years of flipping. Want to have a small versatile collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

joking

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

ThaWatcher said:


> From this
> View attachment 15647815
> 
> To this
> ...


Love that Autavia...

Ric


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Really perfectly balanced collection.


Thank you. I have been through a lot of watched to get to this point!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

dawalsh13 said:


> View attachment 15648754


Oh, sweet god, that GS winter dial! That's a watch I'm eyeing. Seems like it punches way above its weight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

FordHammie said:


> joking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I too have all of my watches priced at 20.00!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> Haha I too have all of my watches priced at 20.00!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The local bodega has that case near the register 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

My current hodgepodge...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pmedina4 (Aug 20, 2014)

Epsilo1618 said:


> Just Seiko Turtle
> View attachment 15628751
> divers...


That is a tremendous collection! Would love to see a Green Turtle there!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Book marking this so I know how 2021 started for my collection...who knows where it will go.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

State of the collection as I intend to keep it for 2021.









Tapatalkkal küldve az én SM-N975F eszközömről


----------



## watch_mvmt (Jan 13, 2021)

Sooo much eye candy. I came back to WUS to unload some watches and now my want list has increased. 😶


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Think I'm done for awhile after getting this guy in the mail today.....


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

W.G. Pagel said:


> Think I'm done for awhile after getting this guy in the mail today.....
> View attachment 15660419
> 
> 
> View attachment 15660418


Great choices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

Ededdeddie said:


> Great choices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

The Seiko is my latest toy, I've said this a million times but I really am done now for the foreseeable. I've turned into a chronic flipper of late and it's doing my head in! I do have my eye on the Seiko SPB197 when it's released though.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

A true gada until I can pull off a speedy or mid level seiko purchase; no rush for anything right now! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

FordHammie said:


> A true gada until I can pull off a speedy or mid level seiko purchase; no rush for anything right now!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that Smiths? That's a good pic there. The choice of black and white to go with the watch.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

Easy to fit mine in 1 picture.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

JLittle said:


> Is that Smiths? That's a good pic there. The choice of black and white to go with the watch.


Yes a Smiths Everest PRS-25 40mm  Thx ... the blk/wht pic did do the scene justice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sgruschkus said:


> Easy to fit mine in 1 picture.
> View attachment 15692853


What model Certina is that? I love it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> What model Certina is that? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


it is a ds ph200m. Great watch for the money. I really like mine on a single pass nato.


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> What model Certina is that? I love it!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Certina PH200M on a Geckota Vintage Rivet bracelet. It's a real strap monster. Here it is on a STAIB mesh - probably my favorite look for it..


----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi all! New member here, so I will use this as my introduction post. Here's the current status and history of my collec  accumulation:










First to latest acquisition are from bottom left to top right:

- *Laco B-Uhr:* Complemented at the time an Archimede chrono that's long gone. I honestly do not wear it much anymore. Nothing wrong with it, I simply like the others better

- *Sinn U1:* I had been eyeing this model for years, and finally bought one when I became a certified diver. Seven years later, it's been everywhere with me and is still my #1 by far. My "default" watch.

- *Tissot Le Locle*: a present with sentimental value. I only wear it in the rare occasions where more formal attire is required

- *G-Shock Mudmaster*: bought as an upgrade from an Ana/Digi Protrek which frustrated me with its hands regularly moving out of place during exercise. This one automatically resets the hands when this happens. Strictly worn on hikes/expeditions for its ABC functions and resistance to elements. Too large and obnoxious for me to wear in any other context.

- *Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo*. Purchased to have a little more variety and because it is so cool!

*- G-Shock GMWB5000*. Steel case, Bluetooth and atomic sync. I bought it in a period where I got frustrated with my mechanicals (I do not baby my watches, so s**t happens). Fantastic grab-and-go, care-free watch. I could live with it as my only watch... if I did not like the others so much, and if my eyes were not aging: I just cannot easily read it at a glance in all conditions.

*- Sinn UX S*: At some point I decided to send my U1 and 857 back to Sinn for a much needed overhaul. I could not remain Sinn-less in the meantime, and bought the UX to be my new tough, highly accurate / always on time and highly legible watch. The UX did not disappoint. Awesome watch, but I still like the looks of my U1 better. A steel UX with U1 dial and hands might be my dream watch.

*- Sinn EZM 3*: my most recent purchased. By that time my U1 and 857 had come back from service and were ticking again like they're supposed to. I had made peace with autos again. The EZM 3 was meant to become a slightly more civilized "back to the office" watch after 4 months of self-isolation early last year. Well, 2020 being 2020 "back to the office" got cancelled... but I still have the watch! Really lovely watch, even though it took me a while to get used to 41mm again.

Finally, half-hidden at the top right and needing a new battery is my *Suunto D6i* dive computer, which I occasionally use as my only watch on short diving trips. It'll get its new battery only when there's hope for diving again.

So there you go, this is me  
Not a WIS by any means, but I like watches enough that I have been lurking on and off here for years. And I probably would not own a single one of the above pieces if it was not for this place. So, thanks, I guess!?! 
Looking forward to contributing whatever I can / if I can.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

supersilent said:


> Hi all! New member here, so I will use this as my introduction post. Here's the current status and history of my collec  accumulation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone clearly likes black dials. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

FatalException said:


> Someone clearly likes black dials.


There are other dial colours?!? 
To be honest, it's the first time I see all my watches together in a pile like this, and I had the same reaction!  Good that I only wear them one at a time...

As I mentioned, this is more an accumulation than a collection, so there's no attempt to cover all bases, style-wise or colour-wise. I owned a white dialed Meistersinger for a while, but did not like the way it was sitting on my wrist. So gone was the white dial watch...


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

supersilent said:


> Hi all! New member here, so I will use this as my introduction post. Here's the current status and history of my collec  accumulation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model Laco is that?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

supersilent said:


> Hi all! New member here, so I will use this as my introduction post.


Great taste! One can never have too many Sinn's! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here are my ones


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

bazza. said:


> Here are my ones


Wow, just paradise. Haha You actually own a grape OP amongst all the toolishness! Haha I'm actually a fan of it, too. Nice collection!


----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

Draconian Collector said:


> Which model Laco is that?


I was hoping that no one would ask, as I honestly do not remember ?
This said, after checking their website, it is most probably the Paderborn (42mm, auto, Original series)



MAD777 said:


> Great taste! One can never have too many Sinn's!


Thanks! I could see myself with quite a few more if I did not show restraint.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

supersilent said:


> I was hoping that no one would ask, as I honestly do not remember ?
> This said, after checking their website, it is most probably the Paderborn (42mm, auto, Original series)
> 
> Thanks! I could see myself with quite a few more if I did not show restraint.


Haha sorry I was wondering if it was the Paderborn actually.


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, just paradise. Haha You actually own a grape OP amongst all the toolishness! Haha I'm actually a fan of it, too. Nice collection!


I do love the simple clean lines and the batten second hand of the OP39 Red its just pure class I think


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

kylini said:


> View attachment 15584292
> 
> It's a small but versatile collection I think. The Damasko DC56 does a good job for daily workwear, the Casio DW5610DN-9 screams weekend, and the Omega 2518.30 fills in when I need to dress up. During the summer, the Damasko goes on a Robby strap and the Omega goes on a bracelet.


Awesome collection. I really want a DC56.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> The Seiko is my latest toy, I've said this a million times but I really am done now for the foreseeable. I've turned into a chronic flipper of late and it's doing my head in! I do have my eye on the Seiko SPB197 when it's released though.
> 
> View attachment 15663086


Very elegant/simple and solid collection.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

scjones88 said:


> View attachment 15602939
> 
> 
> This changes so often for me: LtoR Tudor BB58, Speedmaster (son's birthyear watch), New JLC Master Calendar, Explorer 1 114270
> ...


Nice collection and #save the manual trans!


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Just picked up a Tudor Black Bay 58 today, so this is my current collection.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Here's where I was at when the ball dropped and where I'm going for 2021. The SARG013 arrived last week. I put the pics in the cushions to keep me focused.
















Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

bazza. said:


> Here are my ones


One SKX to rule them all!!

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

dantan said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Black Bay 58 today, so this is my current collection.
> View attachment 15708914


Fantastic collection.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15710580
> 
> 
> View attachment 15710584


Fantastic...is that custom made? If not where..


----------



## Viper41086 (Dec 22, 2020)

Damn. I hope to be like you some day. Lol

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15710580
> 
> 
> View attachment 15710584


----------



## 54B (Jan 6, 2016)

lvt said:


>


Truly it is. But the method to the madness is on point!


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

***** Jones said:


> One SKX to rule them all!!
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


I don't own a SKX Sir


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


This right here is the way to go. Not 3 drawers full of the same watches in different colors. Stresses me out just looking at the pictures. How can you enjoy any one watch?


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 15710580
> 
> 
> View attachment 15710584


Nice storage case. I need one like that. Would you let know more about it.
Thanks


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

dt75 said:


> Stresses me out just looking at the pictures.


You might want to see a doctor about that bro.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

dt75 said:


> This right here is the way to go. Not 3 drawers full of the same watches in different colors. Stresses me out just looking at the pictures. How can you enjoy any one watch?


I'm on the _less is more_ bandwagon, but usually stick to 6 in rotation. Some like variety and volume, can't fault them for that.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

dt75 said:


> This right here is the way to go. Not 3 drawers full of the same watches in different colors. Stresses me out just looking at the pictures. How can you enjoy any one watch?


We all derive pleasure from this hobby in different ways, right? Though it would stress me out to _own_ that many watches, I really like seeing the innovative storage idea. Just as I hope others like to see the little pine watch tray I made out of $5 worth of project wood from Home Depot.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Not saying the collection is bad or he's a bad person for what he likes at all.

I should have worded that different. I'll leave it up since I said it.

Good on him for his collection. I once had and intended to keep 20+ myself. I found that I could never really enjoy one or a bunch would fall out of favor after the new one came in. 5 is it for me now.

And the storage solution is pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

For those asking about the toolbox I repurposed into a watchbox, it's something I found on clearance at Sam's Club a few years ago. I didn't need it but said hey that's pretty cool for $39. It was later that I realized I could fit the cheap watch boxes from Amazon perfectly into it if I cut the tops off. The toolbox is no longer manufactured.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

dt75 said:


> Not saying the collection is bad or he's a bad person for what he likes at all.
> 
> I should have worded that different. I'll leave it up since I said it.
> 
> ...


I don't think I've made it to 20+, but I was over a dozen and it was not for me. I like the discipline of keeping to a smaller number, it makes me really consider when I move one in or out.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

dt75 said:


> Good on him for his collection. I once had and intended to keep 20+ myself. I found that I could never really enjoy one or a bunch would fall out of favor after the new one came in. 5 is it for me now.


Yeah, this is similar to my experience. First watch box I bought after getting into the hobby was a 20-watch glass top from Acetimer. Didn't take long to fill it up with Orients and Seikos. But if a watch went more than a week without being worn, that bothered me. So I consolidated to fewer watches which - over the years - has allowed me to move up the ladder in terms of price point.

But I can see that just as many folks on this forum - probably the majority - would feel overly restricted by a three or four watch collection. I've tended to rotate stuff through with enough regularity to keep it interesting, though that has slowed considerably in the past year or two as I found these pieces I really love.


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

Here is where we are at the start of 2021 and so far no changes. I have mostly been wearing the Seamaster, but try to wear them all.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

word140 said:


> Here is where we are at the start of 2021 and so far no changes. I have mostly been wearing the Seamaster, but try to wear them all.
> 
> View attachment 15711392


How you like that great white seamaster? I've been looking at them pretty hard


----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

I love the great white Seamaster. The legibility is the best of any watch I have ever owned. The other colors are great too, but this color combo was my favorite. It is such a good watch that I sometimes wonder if I need any others.


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15711487


Some really nice watches there. What's the reference of that GS Jackson Pollock one?


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Landed_Alien said:


> Some really nice watches there. What's the reference of that GS Jackson Pollock one?


Thanks!! 
Thats a SBGX259 with dial paint by Thedialartist


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

dantan said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Black Bay 58 today, so this is my current collection.
> View attachment 15708914


Wow! Beautiful choices! Nice diversity and covers all bases!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

iddaka said:


> View attachment 15711487


Nice group. I love all of them minus the Alpinist. Not a fan of canted numbers for some reason. That Reservoir is awesome. The SBGA407 is high on my want list, looks great on that strap.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

My affordable small collection, but i like it quite a lot.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

supersilent said:


> - *Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF LH Cargo*. Purchased to have a little more variety and because it is so cool!


A very special watch indeed, but I'm biased 









Happy B-Day to me - Sinn 857 UTC TESTAF Lufthansa Cargo LE


TL;DR: This is my first Sinn watch, which connects with my first job as an Engineer. As has been said lately on WUS, you don't try to find the right watch, the right watch finds you :D In a very small way, I contributed to the very first Boeing 777. I was an undergraduate Engineering Co-Op...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

***** Jones said:


> Here's where I was at when the ball dropped and where I'm going for 2021. The SARG013 arrived last week. I put the pics in the cushions to keep me focused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting idea.



iddaka said:


> 15711487


Beautiful, great to see them all together at last. The anordain and skyflake are the highlights for me.


----------



## AllenG (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## TeeFuce (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## ireney32 (Jan 1, 2021)

My sub-$500usd collection


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm fine with 5 watch collection.... for now.


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

Shogun007 said:


> I'm fine with 5 watch collection.... for now.
> View attachment 15713486


Amazing!


----------



## Landed_Alien (Sep 20, 2017)

Shogun007 said:


> I'm fine with 5 watch collection.... for now.
> View attachment 15713486


Wow, that SBGH269 is amazing.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Thx!
Indeed, it's unbelievable how beautiful it is!


----------



## Birky1 (Feb 13, 2015)

My small collection









Sent from my CPH1931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

New Volta watch case just arrived


























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm in the small collection camp ... but that's perfect for me. I can wear a special (to me) watch everyday 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

Usually have 4 but just sold one, there'll be something else in soon no doubt!


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

dantan said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Black Bay 58 today, so this is my current collection.
> View attachment 15708914


Didn't you have a speedmaster?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

dantan said:


> Just picked up a Tudor Black Bay 58 today, so this is my current collection.
> View attachment 15708914


As nice as the Tudor is in a vacuum, it would get no wrist time if that was my collection. Beautiful collection.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Jale said:


> Didn't you have a speedmaster?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold it last year.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

JLittle said:


> As nice as the Tudor is in a vacuum, it would get no wrist time if that was my collection. Beautiful collection.


Thank you!

I needed a nice Dive Watch whilst waiting for a Rolex Submariner.

The Black Bay 58 Blue is really nice! Really great size for my wrist, too.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I needed a nice Dive Watch whilst waiting for a Rolex Submariner.
> 
> The Black Bay 58 Blue is really nice! Really great size for my wrist, too.


I love the BB58. First Tudor I would get. Just saying, it wouldn't get any wrist time. The Lango would get like 60%, the Daytona about 20% and the rest would fight it out. The Tudor, which would be a great watch in MY collection, wouldn't even see my wrist if I had yours. Then again, if it's a regular Sub and not a superhero one, the Sub wouldn't either.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

JLittle said:


> I love the BB58. First Tudor I would get. Just saying, it wouldn't get any wrist time. The Lango would get like 60%, the Daytona about 20% and the rest would fight it out. The Tudor, which would be a great watch in MY collection, wouldn't even see my wrist if I had yours. Then again, if it's a regular Sub and not a superhero one, the Sub wouldn't either.


Interestingly enough, I have been wearing my Black Bay 58 quite a lot, but it might just be the honeymoon period.

My Lange gets worn a couple of times per week for a couple of hours or so each time.

My Cartier Santos and Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Tribute Small Seconds get worn the most. I wear them to Work five times per week. I tend to wear one on one week and the other the next week.

My Daytona gets worn usually once per week for a few hours.


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

dantan said:


> Interestingly enough, I have been wearing my Black Bay 58 quite a lot, but it might just be the honeymoon period.
> 
> My Lange gets worn a couple of times per week for a couple of hours or so each time.
> 
> ...


Your rotation makes me sad.


----------



## Jdzimme3 (Jun 17, 2014)

hers and his


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


For my taste, this 3 watch collection is perfect. Well done.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

SteveU said:


> View attachment 15744533


Why?🤔


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 15743172


Love that GS diver (jealous haha), but I am surprised you sold the white OP. I am guessing that funded the JLC...so yeah, I understand the move. Great collection!


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

captious said:


> Why?🤔


Why not?


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

captious said:


> Why?🤔


Why pose such a comment about a collection on a thread dedicated to collections?


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

LOL! Getting easier and easier. Pretty soon I suspect you guys will kick me off this forum. ?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My collection has spread into to 3 watch boxes now. Too much hassle for a single picture....

HI, my name is Mike and I'm a a watchaholic. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

captious said:


> Why?🤔


I like watches.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

The man that set a self imposed limit of five is an idiot,so here is my five


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> The man that set a self imposed limit of five is an idiot,so here is my five
> View attachment 15749286


Very nice collection and I like that you have them all set to date & time. I did that one time and I was accused of having OCD and I don't but there is a slight shadow on the grey Bremont ?


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

MAD777 said:


> My collection has spread into to 3 watch boxes now. Too much hassle for a single picture....
> 
> HI, my name is Mike and I'm a a watchaholic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


C'mon, Mike, you saw what SteveU did. Give us what we need.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Apparently I love a good microbrand... 

_full size @_ i.imgur.com/CXLHAqp.jpg


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Bonzodog said:


> The man that set a self imposed limit of five is an idiot,so here is my five
> View attachment 15749286


Your five? Hmmmm.


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Current iteration:


----------



## Coders (May 11, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Damn that's an impressive set up!!!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

mojorison_75 said:


> Current iteration:
> 
> View attachment 15758536


Everyone is ranting and raving over that Seiko model in the middle. And I'm sure it's worth every once! Today, I'm getting the new SPB185 delivered and can't wait. I'm really impressed with Seiko upping their game on the mid tier divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

captious said:


> View attachment 15758634


What's the case size on that Mido Ocean Star?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


It's a watch condominium!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Coders said:


> Damn that's an impressive set up!!!


Thanks buddy, I appreciate  I put a lot of times to build this cabinet and collection.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ededdeddie said:


> It's a watch condominium!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Good point

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks buddy, I appreciate  I put a lot of times to build this cabinet and collection.
> 
> Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


Wait .... YOU built them????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ededdeddie said:


> Wait .... YOU built them????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right, I took off the frame from a old cabinet and add drawers made compartments for the watches.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> Right, I took off the frame from a old cabinet and add drawers made compartments for the watches.
> 
> Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


Damn!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Updated collection with the newly acquired Seiko SPB185!! I'm in love with this watch. The steel bezel is a great look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pstef123 (Mar 11, 2017)

As of today. Tomorrow I'll need a bigger box. ?

4C2A6D4A-F3F5-47FB-81A8-BD347D49F523 by Paul Stefansson, on Flickr

Until recently my #1 was a blue Seamaster 300M. I'll miss it, but I have no regrets! I'm sure that there will be another somewhere down the road.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

the box of unworn Timex gems.


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

schumacher62 said:


> the box of unworn Timex gems.


They are difficult to see.


schumacher62 said:


> the box of unworn Timex gems.


Very cool. But the boxes make them hard to see.


----------



## mojorison_75 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> Everyone is ranting and raving over that Seiko model in the middle. And I'm sure it's worth every once! Today, I'm getting the new SPB185 delivered and can't wait. I'm really impressed with Seiko upping their game on the mid tier divers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was definitely worth it for me. If I had to pick just one out of that box the Seiko would be it. It's not the most accurate(close race between the Laco and Longines), it's not the most refined(Longines), it's not the most fun(Red Star 1963), and technically it's not the toughest(quartz Vaer) but it's my favorite and gets the most wear of the group.

The new 185 with the steel bezel is pretty slick. I owned an 061 for a while that I really liked and I'd be tempted by one of these in the smaller size if I didn't already have the 143. The 185 fits nicely in your collection.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Just updated


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Ededdeddie said:


> What's the case size on that Mido Ocean Star?


42mm. Great watch.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> What's the case size on that Mido Ocean Star?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


40,5 mm


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

schumacher62 said:


> the box of unworn Timex gems.


Wowza!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

malern said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice collection! A group of classics indeed.

Mind sharing info on the Vulcain? Incase I am misreading the logo, the one to the far right. I'm digging it


----------



## xann89 (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's my collection. Missing Seiko samurai and Hamilton Khaki Field Auto in this photo.


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Rarely altogether at once ... so here goes:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sub-collection - my 'Good Seiko' box:
3 Spring Drive & 3 mechanical.

Most recent pick up is the SLA045. It's beefy but good lord it's awesome. Love it.


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

emiTstI said:


> Rarely altogether at once ... so here goes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these all set for the picture? Or all wound and ticking? Either way, well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Dorian Galt said:


> Are these all set for the picture? Or all wound and ticking? Either way, well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye! I keep 4 on winders (plus one on the wrist) .. the 2 annual calendars and a couple that rotate through. So five were ready to go. Had to set the other seven. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

keerola said:


> Ok here we go, these four i consider to belong to "my collection".
> 
> View attachment 15568199


Gravitating closer to grail quartet..


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

My latest SOTC - also have an Oak & Oscar Humboldt and Citizen Nighthawk not pictured, which I'm considering moving along with the Prototipo to make room for a Pelagos..


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Here is mine: i feel really complete now 😄 don't need anything else in the upcoming years


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Here are most of em...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Collection so far. Pretty happy where I'm at, at the moment.


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

Siddy said:


> Collection so far. Pretty happy where I'm at, at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 15773171


Excellent choices


----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)

efcop said:


> View attachment 15773181


and they all get wrist time on a regular basis


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Updated







in


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

heirmyles said:


> My latest SOTC - also have an Oak & Oscar Humboldt and Citizen Nighthawk not pictured, which I'm considering moving along with the Prototipo to make room for a Pelagos..
> 
> View attachment 15766990


I regret selling that Montblanc. They aren't even that easy to find on the preowned market these days.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

The Dark Knight said:


> I regret selling that Montblanc. They aren't even that easy to find on the preowned market these days.


Yeah I hear you! I've considered moving it a couple of times, but it's such great value for classic, thin dress piece it's hard to let go (even though I don't wear it often)!


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

efcop said:


> Excellent choices


Thank you


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

heirmyles said:


> Yeah I hear you! I've considered moving it a couple of times, but it's such great value for classic, thin dress piece it's hard to let go (even though I don't wear it often)!


I think it's an even more compelling watch because you don't wear it much. Like you said it's just enough of a good value to keep around as a dress watch without too much guilt.

You should never move it!


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

My main box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Aspartame (Feb 23, 2020)

Got the new watch case from Costco and finally can take this photo!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

JLittle said:


> As nice as the Tudor is in a vacuum, it would get no wrist time if that was my collection. Beautiful collection.


I have to agree. If I wanted to wear a no date on brushed oyster, I would reach past the BB58 and pick up the yellow OP. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Once some watches are back from repair this is the collection today


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'll stick my freshly revised top 10 up


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

The Dark Knight said:


> View attachment 15774455


Every watch here is stunning!
I love how understated all the watches are - and I mean that in a very positive way.


----------



## JamesJUK (May 29, 2020)

heirmyles said:


> My latest SOTC - also have an Oak & Oscar Humboldt and Citizen Nighthawk not pictured, which I'm considering moving along with the Prototipo to make room for a Pelagos..
> 
> View attachment 15766990


Is the bottom right hand watch the Prototipo? Love the colours on it. 
Great collection.


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

JamesJUK said:


> Every watch here is stunning!
> I love how understated all the watches are - and I mean that in a very positive way.


Thank you! I'm very much into conservative looking watches.


----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

grizzly83 said:


> View attachment 15789872


Very nice collection! What is the watch in the center?


----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)

TracerBullet said:


> Very nice collection! What is the watch in the center?


It's a JLC reverso classic large small seconds. 
Long name I know.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Cincy2 said:


> View attachment 15743779




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Recently updated


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


>


Very nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BHWookie11 said:


> Very nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, have a great weekend


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)

grizzly83 said:


> View attachment 15789872


Very classy collection. Well done.


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry, I would need a wide angle shot from some altitude. Anybody able to tell me how to photo 80+ watches at once?


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 20, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

grizzly83 said:


> View attachment 15789872


Fantastic collection! This is close to an ideal 5 watch collection in my book. Aspirational goals!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Used to look like this


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Used to look like this
> View attachment 15792177


Those top two rows are a ridiculously strong collection. Congrats to you. Must feel impossible to know what to wear in the AM...!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Upgrade!


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

Just took the pic yesterday!!


----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Those with a keen eye will notice that I have a favorite brand...









Randy


----------



## Maxy (Aug 15, 2011)

rsittner said:


> Those with a keen eye will notice that I have a favorite brand...
> View attachment 15801453
> 
> 
> Randy


I think your fav brand is Invicta! I see no other reason you collected so many Invicta homages!


----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Rodiggs (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

*







*


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## rsittner (Aug 27, 2019)

Maxy said:


> I think your fav brand is Invicta! I see no other reason you collected so many Invicta homages!


Too funny! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

Going with the idea of Watches=box+1 and subject to change.

Omeeeeega, Wempe HAQ with integrated bracelet, the controversial Christopher Ward with the Chrono and then the blindingly bright Nomos with seconds subdial.


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Going with the idea of Watches=box+1 and subject to change.
> 
> Omeeeeega, Wempe HAQ with integrated bracelet, the controversial Christopher Ward with the Chrono and then the blindingly bright Nomos with seconds subdial.
> View attachment 15803846


Is that a Wempe Iron walker quartz? Are you able to post more pics of it? How does the fit and finish compare to your omega? I really fancy the white and the blue dial in the pics but I haven't really seen any out in the wild. 
Nice collection btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

Soh1982 said:


> Is that a Wempe Iron walker quartz? Are you able to post more pics of it? How does the fit and finish compare to your omega? I really fancy the white and the blue dial in the pics but I haven't really seen any out in the wild.
> Nice collection btw!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is and thanks. They fit differently as the Omega is a 38.5mm and this Wempe is a 40mm w/integrated bracelet but both are comfortable. Here's another one of my Wempe. If you have a smaller wrist OR like a vintage size, their 36mm version is fantastic too.










The Omega is spec'd to 150m and the Wempe to 100m. The only thing about my particular Omega is the second hand doesn't seem to hit exactly.

I know there are a few other posters on here who have posted Wempes and if you are in the US, they do have a NYC store. There are also some good pictures here:
Introducing - Wempe Iron Walker - Steel Sports Watch Integrated Bracelet


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Yes, it is and thanks. They fit differently as the Omega is a 38.5mm and this Wempe is a 40mm w/integrated bracelet but both are comfortable. Here's another one of my Wempe. If you have a smaller wrist OR like a vintage size, their 36mm version is fantastic too.
> 
> View attachment 15804024
> 
> ...


My wrist is slightly smaller then 7". I think 40mm would be fine, at least that's what I think. I usually stay between 38-42mm with lug to lug < 49-50mm. These look very well designed watches with excellent movement. I am moving to NY state next month so might have to visit the city to check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nlp (May 5, 2015)

Tough in one pic...


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Soh1982 said:


> My wrist is slightly smaller then 7". I think 40mm would be fine, at least that's what I think. I usually stay between 38-42mm with lug to lug < 49-50mm. These look very well designed watches with excellent movement. I am moving to NY state next month so might have to visit the city to check them out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 6.75 inch wrist and have the 40mm. I would pbb buy the 37mm one if I had to do it over. Its not too big, just prefer a tad smaller
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sonar said:


> I have 6.75 inch wrist and have the 40mm. I would pbb buy the 37mm one if I had to do it over. Its not too big, just prefer a tad smaller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice! I think that size looks great on your wrist. Pics usually make the watches look big on the wrist so I am assuming in real life, that size looks even more appropriate. I think 40mm is just fine on your wrist. But again, you never know unless you try them side by side. I will probably try to check them out in person and then decide which size goes better on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mine hasn't changed much lately over the past year. Which is a good thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Fresh pic from this week.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated pic

Tresor out, Top Gun in


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

lets play!


----------



## Don D. (Feb 21, 2021)

After many years of them just lying in the wife's jewelry box I got bit by the bug and changed up the collection quite a bit in the last two months. Have a SNZH55 on the way to probably replace the SRPD57 cause it just didn't do it for me. I missed this!


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

My modest collection, minus a Timex Weekender and a G Shock...I like thinner pieces. Warmer weather equals straps right?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Here's my modest collection of watches. 
Latest arrival is my SLA047 that came in last Friday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Crewsdawg said:


> Warmer weather equals straps right?


Other way around for me. I wear bracelets during the hot, humid summer and straps at the other times of the year.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Karlisnet said:


> lets play!
> 
> View attachment 15818884


I like the Daniel Roth


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Updated.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15826636


Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 15827252


Nice collection, but the order is all wrong..! Aaaah... please adjust immediately!


----------



## Don D. (Feb 21, 2021)

Don D. said:


> View attachment 15820925
> 
> 
> After many years of them just lying in the wife's jewelry box I got bit by the bug and changed up the collection quite a bit in the last two months. Have a SNZH55 on the way to probably replace the SRPD57 cause it just didn't do it for me. I missed this!


Well, I'm sure this has happened to all of you guys. I just THOUGHT I was "done" smh. At least that's what I told the wife.

The SNZH55 did come in. Had a small scratch & I ordered a sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes since I didn't really want to send it back. But, I just haven't been able to get rid of the SRPD57 like I thought I would. Now, that new Islander from Long Island Watch is calling me. Sooo... got a little 4 watch display box on the way and may put the Rolex's & Breitling in it and add the new Seiko, Islander, Fossil work watch & Invicta Dallas Cowboys watch to this one lol.

What scares me is this opens two "replaceable slots" in my mind - the work watch & the Invicta (which is still new w/plastics & I was planning on selling along w/the SRPD57) - and I don't need to spend anymore on watches for awhile! Wish I could stick to my plan & not buy the Islander & sell the two I planned on getting rid of. I know most of you guys say "It's never ending" & "You're never done"... and I guess you're right. I even unsubscribed to most of the sites I was getting emails from to help me stop. Sorry to take up so much space w/this rambling but if I don't stop talking to my wife about it she may divorce me ?.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

My current 3 watch collection, for the first time all Swiss! The Ball has lately captured a majority of the time on my wrist since it's such a nice watch.


----------



## iwasajetplane (Apr 19, 2020)

You guys have some seriously awesome watch collections (which could also give me a bunch of ideas that are bad for my wallet, ha). Here's my current collection - there is a little more culling I think I want to do, but I'm generally pretty happy with it. That being said, the open spot in the top box is reserved for a Grand Seiko SBGM221  Also, I realized I have a preferred leather strap color/type...


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

Hard to get it in one shot, but here goes...


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

mcsa2k said:


> Hard to get it in one shot, but here goes...
> 
> View attachment 15840765


I see (or at least think I do) all sorts of division, ordering, or categorization of watches in these "one shot" photos, but I think this is the first strap vs. bracelet separation. Some nice choices there! What's on the bottom row, second from left, with the skewed dial? It seems somehow familiar, but I can't place it.


----------



## mcsa2k (Jan 23, 2016)

rxmar23 said:


> I see (or at least think I do) all sorts of division, ordering, or categorization of watches in these "one shot" photos, but I think this is the first strap vs. bracelet separation. Some nice choices there! What's on the bottom row, second from left, with the skewed dial? It seems somehow familiar, but I can't place it.


Thanks! Crazy division, but it somehow works for me. The watch is a Rolf Cremer from Germany. My son brought it back for me when he vacationed there. It's a very cool design.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 15840925


Rock solid, A+


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 15840925


Lovely collection. Something to aspire to.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Hey buddy, that's simply !!!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Badass case. Where'd you get it?


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That's absolutely insane! 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Karlisnet said:


> lets play!
> 
> View attachment 15818884


I'm surprised not to see a Panerai in there, I recently came across your contributions in Is PAM673 the most historical accurate modern Panerai..., thank you for the invaluable wealth of knowledge as I set sail to find my one and only PAM.


----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

NardinNut said:


> Badass case. Where'd you get it?


It's a Pelican Case with custom insert made by Nalpak, link below:









Pelican™ 1470 Watch Case


Nalpak.com has been San Diego County’s #1 Pelican™ distributor since 1982. With thousands of cases in stock we have you covered. Nalpak also provides custom case services as well. Contact us today, 619.258.1200.




nalpak.com


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

kritameth said:


> I'm surprised not to see a Panerai in there, I recently came across your contributions in Is PAM673 the most historical accurate modern Panerai..., thank you for the invaluable wealth of knowledge as I set sail to find my one and only PAM.


Thanks Kritameth, hunting the perfect Panerai is undoubtedly a joy!. Glad you enjoy that thread 🤟. And despite of the disappointment with the brand after last releases, I still keep this beauty:










MM, sandwich dial, golden hands, 1950 case, dome crystal, destro and brushed case. What else !


----------



## DonLuis (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

DonLuis said:


>


Wow, nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

nyyankees said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great well rounded collection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don D. (Feb 21, 2021)

Don D. said:


> View attachment 15820925
> 
> 
> After many years of them just lying in the wife's jewelry box I got bit by the bug and changed up the collection quite a bit in the last two months. Have a SNZH55 on the way to probably replace the SRPD57 cause it just didn't do it for me. I missed this!


Well, so much for being done for awhile lol. Plan on selling the Baume & Mercier & may end up keeping the Seiko for awhile after all (and waiting on the Long Island white Batman). I'm DONE for a bit - and this time I mean it. 









Pre-owned Omega Speedmaster Auto from WatchvaultNYC


Hey guys, After being pretty much out of the hobby for over 15 years I really got back into things a couple months ago. After quite a bit of buying, selling, trading & selling some things I wasn't using I have updated the collection quite a bit the last two months. I was never really into...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Seeing some of these collections helps me better understand the Rolex shortage!


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Seeing some of these collections helps me better understand the Rolex shortage!


Can you elaborate?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JLittle said:


> Can you elaborate?


Just looked through the prior page and noticed more than one collection with multiple (in some cases many) Rolex pieces. That's all lol


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Just looked through the prior page and noticed more than one collection with multiple (in some cases many) Rolex pieces. That's all lol


I can't even get the call, and it's not like I'm wanting a bunch or even truly trying for the most elusive. I probably need to expand my AD area.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

My mostly affordables collection (ALL affordables to some of you) fresh on their summer rubbers.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

Updated collection


----------



## GeoffNA (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

NardinNut said:


> Updated collection


Is that the 43mm Bathyscaphe? The side-by-side with the 40mm FFs makes it appear roughly the same size.


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

WastedYears said:


> Is that the 43mm Bathyscaphe? The side-by-side with the 40mm FFs makes it appear roughly the same size.


It is the 43mm Bathyscaphe. Just the way the pic is or how they're sitting. Definitely a bigger watch


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

alt-cave said:


> View attachment 15842639


Nice watches, but can you tell me something about the box please - looks nice.


----------



## alt-cave (Jan 8, 2020)

Calumets said:


> Nice watches, but can you tell me something about the box please - looks nice.


Thank you - it's from an Italian brand called Agresti


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's my setup.









Close-up shots


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

alt-cave said:


> View attachment 15842639


Nice variety!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice Daniel Roth!


Karlisnet said:


> lets play!
> 
> View attachment 15818884


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

heboil said:


> Nice variety!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you! Been building up the collection over a little over 15 years and have settled on this. Trying not to move it around too much now as I think it's quite a good variety, haven't bought a new one in 6 months!


----------



## mostlycharlie (Mar 10, 2021)

My Hamilton-centric three watch collection:








Left to right: Khaki Field Auto 42mm, Boulton Mechanical, and Jazzmaster Auto.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

It is indeed a very special watch 👌



illition said:


> Nice Daniel Roth!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

I don't have a good picture of my own, but here is my current collection. 6 feels like a good number and I don't anticipate making any changes any time soon, but as we all know they can be some famous last words around here


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Changed it up again...and I hate not following rules but "one pic" never works. LOL Sorry!

Got a 6 slot watchbox...7 watches so one "in the chamber"and and 6 in the clip.


----------



## BoriAmra (Oct 14, 2018)

Land Sky Sea & Speed









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got a new box


----------



## Hams911 (Jan 18, 2021)

A few didn't make the cut but these are the current usual suspects. This post is proving I need a bigger watch box!


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Hams911 said:


> View attachment 15864325
> 
> A few didn't make the cut but these are the current usual suspects. This post is proving I need a bigger watch box!


That Lange...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

In order of acquisition:

March 2019 TH Monaco 
(this was the first & only purchase that started my relationship with my AD)

July 2019 126710BLNR

May 2020 DJ41

December 2020 116500LN

On Wolf Axis Double Winder...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> In order of acquisition:
> 
> March 2019 TH Monaco
> (this was the first & only purchase that started my relationship with my AD)
> ...


Man I recently looked in to getting a new Rolex OP turquoise dial and found out that those are very hard to find and being sold grey for a crazy amount!! We're not talking about SUBs or 'Tonas, it's an OP. I guess this is the new "way it's gonna be" with most Rolies

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Ededdeddie said:


> Man I recently looked in to getting a new Rolex OP turquoise dial and found out that those are very hard to find and being sold grey for a crazy amount!! We're not talking about SUBs or 'Tonas, it's an OP. I guess this is the new "way it's gonna be" with most Rolies
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While I do like the new OPs, I agree ... their prices are insane and not even historically supported.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Dougiebaby said:


> While I do like the new OPs, I agree ... their prices are insane and not even historically supported.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it's one reason I bought a Tudor BB58 rather than seek out a Sub (although I definitely want one) because 1) it's hard to find 2) it's much more expensive as it should be since Rolex is in a whole other quality bracket 3) I love the vintage look. You have a great collection btw!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Current state of things









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

I put these together myself


----------



## Drifter33 (Jan 27, 2018)

Most of it... I like vintage 1950s to about 1975. The kind of watches I saw on wrists when I was a kid and at that height.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Here's a collage of stock photos of my collection. I use this as the wallpaper on my computer. It's one way I can contemplate and appreciate what I have without having them all lying around in the open.

I'm too lazy and don't rate my live photographs, so I hope this will do for now.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> Here's a collage of stock photos of my collection. I use this as the wallpaper on my computer. It's one way I can contemplate and appreciate what I have without having them all lying around in the open.
> 
> I'm too lazy and don't rate my live photographs, so I hope this will do for now.
> View attachment 15885269


Love the Zenith with the art deco font! Nice collection


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Love the Zenith with the art deco font! Nice collection


Thank you. The Zenith invariably gets the most feedback.


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Auto2892 said:


> I put these together myself
> View attachment 15884816


That Antimagnetic Chrono is super cool.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

dantan said:


> View attachment 15923340


Really dig the Santos and Moser! 
Cheers


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

Hams911 said:


> View attachment 15864325
> 
> A few didn't make the cut but these are the current usual suspects. This post is proving I need a bigger watch box!


I still feel like that YG OF Daytona with the ceramic bezel may be one of the best ever produced. Not really a Daytona fan but that one always sings to me.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

The Dirty Dozen


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> View attachment 15923340


One of my favourite collections in WUS - love the variety of colour, brands, size, style, leather vs bracelet, etc. Collection is looking good as always, Dan!


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

The Bracelet Squad, with my most recent addition - the Datejust 41! There's just something about that oyster case on the wrist that's so good...


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

heirmyles said:


> The Bracelet Squad, with my most recent addition - the Datejust 41! There's just something about that oyster case on the wrist that's so good...
> 
> View attachment 15928013
> 
> ...


Really fantastic collection!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

dantan said:


> View attachment 15923340


OK, so... I'm seeing:

Moser
Lange
Cartier
JLC
Tudor
Rolex

Consider me envious; this is an amazing collection!


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

This picture will be outdated before I go to Mexico again, to see my fiancee. I have a few pieces in transit, pieces I've been eyeing for such a long time. I can hardly contain my enthousiasm.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Piaget Altiplano, Rolex Explorer, Nomos Ahoi

I've been chopping the collection down and I think I've got it to a place where I can build back up.
I'm thinking a Tudor GMT as a travel watch.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

dantan said:


> View attachment 15923340


I would have a very difficult time deciding what to wear each day. Amazing collection

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Long year. Feels good to finally have have a reason to wear something aside from my G-SHOCK again!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

lovely watches in a well rounded collection!



heirmyles said:


> The Bracelet Squad, with my most recent addition - the Datejust 41! There's just something about that oyster case on the wrist that's so good...
> 
> View attachment 15928013
> 
> ...


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

dantan said:


> Really fantastic collection!


Thanks so much! Very pleased with the current lineup 



gh1234 said:


> lovely watches in a well rounded collection!


Cheers man, appreciate it!


----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Long year. Feels good to finally have have a reason to wear something aside from my G-SHOCK again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, wide-ranging group there 

what version of speedy is that?


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

gh1234 said:


> nice, wide-ranging group there
> 
> what version of speedy is that?


Thank you!

That's the ST1 speedy on a 1450.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Trying to thin down the collection to 3 and maybe even 2 but having a hard time starting. Going to blurb on each one for my own purposes in this effort (Left to Right).

Seiko SPB149 - Not going anywhere anytime soon. I was able to compare it in person to the 143 and it was an easy choice (I was actually dead set on the 143 before I walked into the AD). I don't like the idea of any gold on a diver but the seconds hand and dial text blends into everything else and I actually like the look of the washed-out yellow gold on the grayed blue dial. Took me a long time to find something that could take over for my SKX013 and this thing feels 'right' every time I put it on, like a pair of old jeans. Seems that my daily is doomed to be Seiko diver forever (Please fix your QC issues, Seiko. We love you and are concerned). It rotates between this rubber, a gray single-pass Zulu (my go-to), and the stock bracelet. The case is pleasantly chunky and impressive and the Dia-Shield gives the steel a darker hue that I quite like. Not sure how I feel about a 6R in a watch this expensive but I am comfortable letting my emotional connection to this watch win out. I have long accepted that none of this hobby is logical.

Grand Seiko SBGT003 - Hunted this one down for a while and had a good time doing it. It can be hard for me to appreciate the 9F quartz sometimes vs a mechanical movement but it is satisfying to watch the crisp ticks fall perfectly dead on each marker. Finishing wise, it is the showoff of the bunch and I adore the 36mm case and silver textured dial. A bunch of surface scratches from its previous life in Japan make me like it more. Liking the low cost of ownership vs the others and easily the best at playing dress-up.

Stowa Flieger 36 Classic - Been trying to find the right flieger for me since I started getting deeper into watches 10 years ago. This is the best so far and I love the small size that makes it feel like a field watch. It's great as an every day on a single pass or on leather it does well even with a suit. Top grade 2824 runs really clean and consistently times well. The large lumed seconds hand has a sense of urgency as it moves around the dial, reminding me that I won't live forever. Everything about the dial and hands is impressive when you take the time to look, especially on cloudy days with diffuse light. Low water resistance doesn't bother me as I have a diver for swimming. Stowa may very well be my favorite brand for their customer service, build quality, and restraint in styling (the dial logo is barely there in person and the case is a work of art that draws no attention to itself). Compared to the other watches I have dabbled in (mostly German and Seikos) I feel that the used prices for many Stowa models are a quietly impressive value.

Sinn 256 Ty- Definitely the weird one of the bunch. I don't see this version of the 256 much. The thick bezel with the bracelet is a LOT of steel. This is a watch of its time and is stuck in the 2000's, which I am nostalgic for being in my early 30's. This is a clean example (the fine brushed steel bezels are very worn on a lot of them now), recently serviced 7750 runs at +0.0 s/d, and this is the only 256 Ty that Sinn put a display caseback on (at the request of the original owner). It's the one watch I am overly cautious with due to it's condition. Sometimes it feels goofy and sometimes it seems like the coolest watch ever. My grandfather was a fighter pilot and I think the Stowa vs 256 battle might be won by the watch that invokes his memory the most (acknowledging that this is not a pilot's chronograph but it does have the feel).

Sinn 556 ib- I think this is watch is a wonderful answer to the idea of the Rolex OP. I had the black 556 i in the past and the stark white vs black dial and lack of arabic numerals on what looked like a pilot's watch threw me off a little. This model hits that one-watch spot better than anything else I've held. I appreciate that the dial, applied markers, and hands are dressier than the case. Feels both special and tough (would love to see the case and bracelet all scratched up in 10 years). Sometimes I wish it was 37mm instead of 38.5 on my little bird wrist. In competition with the Stowa and 256, I am truly torn. A two watch collection of two blue dials would be unusual but doesn't bother me.


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

The 3 in the middle may be going to fund an aqua terra or planet ocean or just to have funds for the future. Datejust is perfect all arounder for me. Spb143 is newest and another perfect watch for me. For me I feel I need to get to 3.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

My latest incarnation


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.
My


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

The family keeps expanding.


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.










*Lange Zeitwerk Date*. The Zeitwerk is an ingenious implementation of a "digital mechanical" movement. It's a mystery how the numbers flip so quickly and precisely. The date display is easy to read and inventive.

*Lange Datograph Up/Down*. This is a boutique version in Rose Gold with a brown dial. The finishing of the movement takes your breath away. At 42mm, this is my smallest watch and outside of my strike zone. I would not have purchased it except for the overwhelming effort put into making it and displaying the mastery through the exhibition case back

*Lange 31*. This watch has an unbelievable 31-day power reserve. You wind the watch with a ratcheted key that fits into a hole in the case back. It is a joy to wind. The mainspring is over a meter long. The constant force mechanism works extremely well as it seldom needs adjustment. The size (47mm) and case material (platinum) make it certain you will know you are wearing it.

*Lange TerraLuna* - This is the finest implementation of a perpetual calendar I have seen. Also a large watch (46mm), the dial displays time as a regulator and makes all other information visible at a glance. It also has a 14 day power reserve. The moon phase complication on the case back is the a legend.

*Romain Gauthier Logical One* - The cam and chain displayed on the dial size purport to keep a constant force applied to the escapement. The rollers of that chain are all synthetic rubies to minimize friction. Each and every piece of the movement has an exotic hand finishing that is a wonder to behold. This is probably the watch I would sell last if faced with the need to liquidate.

*deBethune DB28 Tourbillon*. I grew up watching Star Trek. The similarities are striking. Key features of this watch are the flexible lugs, mixture of ceramic and precious metals and the finishes on all the components.

*Christophe Claret Maestoso* - Claret has marketed many novelty watches that do things like play poker and blackjack. The Maestoso makes a more practical assault on the state of the art in horology. Instead of the Swiss Lever escapement, it uses a détente mechanism similar to the one gimbal mounted marine chronometers employ to improve accuracy. Claret had to ruggedize the mechanism before it could be implemented in a watch. Only a handful of watch brands were brave enough to implement this type of regulation.

*Cartier Rotonde Astro Tourbillon*. Also a rotating tourbillon, this piece does the trick by rotating the balance from the center once per minute. The large size (47mm) is rare in a Cartier watch. This drew me to it. Not just another pretty face, the watch has serious engineering behind it.

*Jean Dunand Orbital Tourbillon*. This watch is a collaboration between Christophe Claret and Thierry Oulevay, an expert in watch design who gained his experience with Piaget and engineered the successful relaunch of the Bovet brand. Oulevay designed the dial and Claret the movement. In order to get the tourbillon to rotate (one revolution per 12 hours) they had to come up with a way to wind it without a crown. There is a mechanism on the case back with a folding lever that permits you to do so.

*Bulgari Gerald Genta Bi Retro*. Both the minutes and the date on this watch are displayed in retrograde mechanisms that snap back at the end of their range. The hour is shown numerically in a window. I was very attracted to the contrasting dial colors, the symmetry of that dial and the unique case design.

*Audemar Piguet Millenary 4101*. This watch is proof that abstract dial arrangement and case dimensions can still have a conservative aesthetic appeal. Taken separately, the bits and pieces are all odd. As a package, they please the senses. The anglage and finishes are superb even for AP.

*Parmiagiani Kalpa XL Tourbillon* - Another asymmetrical case that pleases the eye. The movement, visible from the dial has a unique combination of finishes and metal colors making it impossible to just glance at it. You must stare.










*Zenith Type 20 Pilots (2). *I really love this beast of a watch (48mm). The oversize crown, clear numbers display, lume and weight make it a joy to wear. I think they look even better when paired with a bund strap. The two different case and numeral colors both look great

*Moser & Cie Pioneer Perpetual Calendar. *Beautiful fume dial and gold accents. The perpetual calendar is very elegant and simple. There is a small hand that points to 1-12 signifying the month. Very classy.

*Louis Moinet Geograph* - This watch has a beautiful carved dial, supreme symmetry and a mix of metals (gold and stainless steel) that combine to offer the complete package. I had a Memoris from this brand which was also a phenomenal creation. However, the dial and sub dial were just too busy to love. This model has nailed it for me. It is 46mm with a chronometer complication included.

*Accutron DNA. *My only non-mechanical watch. Quite a unique movement. Electrostatic generators (5 and 7 o'clock) drive a motor that charges a capacitor that runs a stepper motor to move the hands. I like the aesthetic and admire the creativity of it's designers. Very handsome on the wrist.

*Omega Seamaster Professional*. I hate swimming and I don't scuba dive but I had to buy this wonderful example of the diver genre. The ceramic case and color combinations make it an attractive conversation piece. The dial numbers and hands have great contrast giving the watch an attractive appearance. The movement is very accurate. I find mine losing or gaining nor more than a minute every couple of months.

On the wrist today -

*Benzinger Regulator. *This regulator watch from Jochim Benzinger combines a beautiful dial with a decorated / skeletonized movement on full display from the case back. The movement is a standard ETA pocket watch design. The beauty of this watch is in the elaborate hand finishing and engraving applied to each part.










Out for service:

Graham Turbograph - (tourbillon and chronometer)










Daniel Roth Perpetual Calendar -










On order: Ulysse Nardin Blast Hour Striker.










Still have a few slots left. I swore a blood oath to the wife that I would not exceed two display boxes.

Regards,
Cincy


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

Cincy2 said:


> One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.
> 
> View attachment 15955806
> 
> ...


One of the most ridiculous (in an extremely good way) collection I have ever seen! Really envy you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calefornia (Feb 3, 2019)

My current collection after selling a Seiko SBDC061 and Rolex Datejust 11620.

The newest addition is the Zenith Time Command cal. 470 I bought in a box of ~45 vintage/"broken" watches for $40! Replaced the batteries, cleaned the contacts with sandpaper and it fired right up! (Also came with an Omega 166.0209 that needs service, Gruens, Elgins, and Lord Elgins - among worthless quartz beaters.)

Proud of my ever evolving, eclectic collection!

*Anyone with any recommended targets that would fit well?*
#1 On my list currently is a Seiko SBDC101/SPB143 Gen.3 62mas.
#2 is a JLC Reverso - but planning on waiting for a while.
(My father has a BB58-Navy he bought from me after I purchased it - fell in love after seeing it in person  ... he also a Le Coultre Memovox Alarm watch i've been eyeing in addition to other neat vintage pieces )


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Cincy2 said:


> One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.
> 
> View attachment 15955806
> 
> ...


Wow. Just wow. That is an incredible collection!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Finally filled all the slots.










What will I do next? I already have another on the way. lol


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Baka1969 said:


> Finally filled all the slots.
> 
> View attachment 15967388
> 
> ...


Awesome collection!


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

smithj said:


> Awesome collection!


Thank you. Yours is shaping up well too. 😁

Seriously, I'm a big BP fan. Of course you also have a solid pair of Balls!

Cheers🍻


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Heavy consolidation has brought me to these two. Birth year 16234 and Polar Sealander GMT. A 126610LN is somewhere on the horizon, and I'll be done.

Not Pictured: FC Slimline (Wedding Watch), Casio F201 (Beater)

Sent from an undisclosed location.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Now I don't have enough space.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I got me a box!!

Top row, left to right:
Seiko Chronograph, my first 'real' watch. I had no idea about rotating bezels back then or auto vs quatz. But I did know that I liked this one. I was 16, give me a break haha. SNA205P is its reference number I believe but the calibre is the 7T26, I'm quite sure about that!

Seiko Chronograph Kinetic. My first real error. I still keep it because I love the esthetics of everything except for what a watch HAS toget right: telling time. The minute and hour hands are on a tiny subdial and that drove me NUTS, so I got...

Citizen Promaster Ecodrive 0020-55H. I wore this one for years. Actually, it was my main watch for literally 11 years and I retired it and I haven't found a watch I click with as well as that one. Irony, isn't it?

Sisu Bravado A1-55. I was able to get this one for almost nothing but it did have a clear caseback, sapphire crystal, ETA2824 movement and it is huge. I love to look at this beast but wearing it? No. It's a friggin pound of steel.

Oris Prodiver Chrono and Date. I like to think this is my Daytona/Sub replacement set. I got these for almost nothing too on the second hand market and I like the design, I like the movements (sellita's ) and they're both titanium so they wear light too.

Bottom row.

Sportivnie. Just an old Russian watch I use as my dress watch. It's really a 'sporty' watch, but with a time-only dial, no fancy markings and its tiny size, it's a perfect fit under a cuff.

Laco Saarbrücken. Oh, I love this watch. I used to wear this so often too but I am having issues with the spring bars. They just pop out at a moment's notice. Laco sent me new ones a few years ago but they also are a bit weak. On Septembe 5, 2020, the watch took a final nosedive, i was too late and the watch fell on the crown. I have to get this fixed, I know, but I've its bigger brother now, so it's relegated to a showpiece. Just for looking, not wearing.

Laco B-Uhr replica. The Big Boy. Been looking for this particular model for years and I finally found this one. It's got the clear caseback too but is also an automatic. A rarity. But I'm happy to have this one.

Sinn EZM10 Testaf. This was supposed to be my main-watch but once I discovered it was discontinued I stopped wearing it. I don't enjoy it that much anymore but it is a great, great timer when I'm running because of all of the lume and the center counter minute chrono hand.

Damasko DC82Si. Likely the only one in existance but for sure the first one. It's the DC82 but with a full silicon system on the inside, as per my request. I love the tech in it and I enjoy wearing it but it's 2mm too small for my taste. 42mm really borders on too small for me. I'm also finding the clasp to be really annoying so that's also a reason why I don't wear this one that often.

Tutima M2 NATO. This is my daily wearer now. I think I like this one? It's got the center minute chrono hand I really like for my daily processes, it's titanium, sapphire crystal. I fixed the brushing myself again because the way I got it, it was horrible. I polished the crystal myself too. I mean, if I can make a guitar look like it was dipped in glass, than polishing sapphire shouldn't be that hard. I did take great care in maintaining the angles, bevels and curves of this watch. But this titanium is so, so soft! It dents and scratches easily. Yet, the quirckiness of this watch makes me like it. The shape is odd (the case slopes on angles down to the side from the top down, making the watch have quite a big 'rim' of case around the edge but it doesn't look like it at first glance), the entire contour is odd too, the bracelet is integrated and has that I think typicall German H-link bracelet.

I have many more wishes but frankly... I don't think I'll be wearing many of the wishes. Yet, I do swap almost every day. Of this collection, 5 are in actual rotation. I really don't wear the others anymore or very, very rarely. I tried selling them but frankly, who wants a 20 year old Seiko Quartz, a broken Laco, a super-short lived Seiko Kinetic or a well loved but equally worn Citizen? Yeah, neither would I. So, I'm keeping them.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm traveling with my whole collection of five watches (visiting family for a few weeks), and picked up a sixth while on vacation, so why not an updated collection photo in the travel roll?

*Hamilton Navy Pioneer* (on Barton canvas). Sometimes it's gotta be Arabic numerals and blued hands.

*Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra*. My favorite watch, about which I've already said plenty.

*Rolex GMT-Master II BLNR*. Amazing travel watch that also marked a pair of significant personal milestones.

*Oris Divers 65 "Deauville"*. Super cool. Super comfortable. My fun watch.

*Omega Railmaster*. Brushed steel and faux patina. No-date simplicity. Total chameleon. I love it.

*Grand Seiko "Spring"*. The new addition. I was shopping for a chronograph, and this thing completely ambushed me. It adds a lot to the collection: Made in Japan. Spring Drive movement. Titanium. Pink dial. Power reserve indicator. It also has by far the best finishing of anything I have. I'm honestly surprised at the difference.

Now. About that chronograph...


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Cincy2 said:


> One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.
> 
> View attachment 15955806
> 
> ...


That's a fine collection and one that I'm sure delivers personal satisfaction at several levels.

Do you find that each watch in your collection needs to be an exemplar? Or do you sometimes feel like you need 'down-time' with more modest choices. I ask because I like to alternate (it's how I reconcile my bourgeois and proletarian selves).


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello everyone.

Here's an updated collage of wrist shots taken at home over a period of about a year. I've tried to be brief with my comments because I could fill tomes on some of these.








1. *Zenith Brasil 500 Anos.* Made in 75 pieces for the 500th anniversary of Brazil, with 1/75 presented to the then President Fernando Henrique Cardoso, an academic sociologist and a thoroughly decent man.

2. *Dan Henry 1937.* Black dial with gilt details. Another Brazilian connection here in the man behind the watches. The scope of his personal collection is astonishing.

3. *Farer Aqua Compressor Leven. *A watch I like for its slightly trippy 1960s cushion case and orange accent. Comfortable rubber strap.

4. *Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Control Reserve de Marche. *A good little watch with a dial that's all Breguet-inspired assymetric harmony.

5. *Franck Muller Chronometro. *A third Brazilian connection here. The tonneau shaped case and dial design takes after the Art Deco wrist watches that flew off the shelves in Brazil during the 1910s and 1920s.

6. *Girard Perregaux Caliber 352.* One of the first mass-produced quartz watches (in collaboration with Motorola no less). This watch did far more than the pricey Seiko Astron and the Swiss Beta 21s to tank the mechanical watch industry.

7. *Rolex Datejust 16018 'Buckley Dial.' *A nice little thing with painted Roman numerals.

8. *Laine Gelidus 2.* Built on a pocket watch movement, you can hear it tick. That's how all wrist watches used to be and I wish they still were.

9. *Daniel Roth Ellipsocurvex Moonphase. *From the early Bvlgari years, before their product manager dropped mescalin and bent the man's codes beyond all recognition in the name of * cough * high horology.

10. *Parmigiani Fleurier Tonda GT. *A nice steely mashup of the Toric and Chronor Anniversaire. A beautifully designed steel watch, actually.

11. *Zenith El Primero Chronomaster.* The 'São Gabriel' with an enamel dial designed by Portuguese jeweller J. Borges Freitas.

12. *Longines Heritage Conquest.* Because Longines was one of the best. It now makes some of the nicest homage watches (to itself of course). This is a close rendering of its 1950s forebear.

13. *Daniel Roth Datomax.* Released around the time Daniel Roth himself had left the premises but which still holds on to the codes that made his early watches so good.

14. *Breitling Montbrillant B01.* Basically a blue-dialled Navitimer, because there was nothing at Montbrillant itself.

15. *IWC Da Vinci Perpetual Calender Chronograph.* Kurt Klaus' masterpiece and a watch some say resuscitated the mechanical watch industry after its release in 1985.

16. *Lip Montre Diode.* Designed by the gloriously renegade talent of the late Isabelle Hebey.

17. *Urban Jürgensen Reference 8.* Designed and handmade by the late, greats Peter Baumberger and Derek Pratt, two of the finest 18th century watchmakers of the late 20th century.

18. *LU Chopard Time Traveller One.* Inexplicably my only world time watch and a good one at that.

19. *Omega Tool 9070.* One of my late father's watches.

20. *Seiko Presage Cocktail Time. *Or is it Cocktail Time Presage? I can't remember, but this was a gift from my wife that I managed to lose for 18 months.

21. *Grand Seiko SBGR261.* A simple three-hander with a lovely strap and deployant clasp.

22. *Omega De Ville Co-axial Chronograph.* A 40th birthday present to myself. Omega is probably my natural level, watch-wise: a middling brand that's not too haute and not too cheap.

23. *Rolex GMT-Master II.* Because my late father had a 16750.

24. *Cuervo y Sobrinos Historiador Flameante.* From the only European watch company I'm aware of that was founded from roots in a former European colony.

25. *Wessex Peerless Custom. *Made to keep alive the memory of my parents and their decades of toil.

26. *Favre-Leuba Raider Deep Blue 41. *An old watch company that changes ownership hands faster than England will ship goals later today (this comment might not age well).

27. *Daniel Roth Classic Small Seconds. *Mmm.... nice....

28. *Seiko SRPC13B1. *A UFO watch modelled on a 1969 forebear. This one was made for the Brazilian market and has date disks in both Portuguese and English.


----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> That's a fine collection and one that I'm sure delivers personal satisfaction at several levels.
> 
> Do you find that each watch in your collection needs to be an exemplar? Or do you sometimes feel like you need 'down-time' with more modest choices. I ask because I like to alternate (it's how I reconcile my bourgeois and proletarian selves).


Not at all. For example, I love the lowly Accutron because of the symmetry of the display. I also have a Casio G-Shock MTG-B1000 that I wear doing chores.

Cincy


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

New box and added a watch.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Cincy2 said:


> One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.
> 
> View attachment 15955806
> 
> ...


I've now taken the time to read your account of each watch. Magnificent, and moreso because of the connoisseur's eye you bring to each one. I tend to treat watches first as social artefacts, then secondarily as aesthetic works. The two combine to offer symbolism and meaning. I could easily settle for any one of several of yours and call it a day. Thank you for presenting them all in such a manner.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

After another major cull.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Current collection. Eyeing the following next:

-Glashutte SeaQ Panorama Date (likely blue dial)
-H. Moser Pioneer Center Seconds (red dial)
-Omega Speedmaster Moonphase (probably black dial as I'm not a huge fan of blue and red on same dial; looks too Captain America to me)
-Rolex GMT Master II (Batman or Pepsi. I'd like it on jubilee, but I'll take what I can get)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

New SOTC, albeit with just one change. Sold my GO PanoMaticLunar and replaced it with a Lange 1.


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Want to add a Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe and a Rolex OP or Milgause and a gmt/world timer maybe JLC and the GO seventies chrono. I'll be 100 years old by the time I get all that. Then I can die happy.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Mchu004 said:


> New SOTC, albeit with just one change. Sold my GO PanoMaticLunar and replaced it with a Lange 1.
> 
> View attachment 16022787


Nice collection.

Which size Aikon do you have? 42mm or 39mm?


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Mchu004 said:


> New SOTC, albeit with just one change. Sold my GO PanoMaticLunar and replaced it with a Lange 1.
> 
> View attachment 16022787


That's a step up from one great German watch to an even better one. Amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Orange_GT3 said:


> Nice collection.
> 
> Which size Aikon do you have? 42mm or 39mm?


Thanks. I have the 42mm. Fits a bit smaller than the size suggests with a short lug-to-lug of 47mm. Though I'll admit, had the white dial been offered in 39mm, I likely would've gone for that instead.



usmc_k9_vet said:


> That's a step up from one great German watch to an even better one. Amazing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks so much. For the level of finishing and decoration they offer, GO is such good value (though still not cheap!). Truly under appreciated, IMO. I've always said that for those wanting a stainless steel Lange (any of their range), GO is the answer.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Another member has moved into the collection.


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Over the last several years my collection had quite changes. I try to keep it in one 6 slot box. This is my main collection, which has been accumulated in a few years.

I also have a bunch of Vostoks which I enjoyed modifying, but now that bug is gone and I am looking to upload almost all of them but a few pieces.

When the box was filled the first time, it looked like this










Then Halios was taken by my wife, Gshock was given to my nephew, and GS SBGR 261was traded to SBGR305, but was able to add OP39 and BB58 - overall, it took about two years










After a year, I realized that Nomos and B&M are not getting much wrist time and decided to sell them and get something new. BB58 went to my wife and I order Sub this July, to my surprise I got it in a week. So now the collection look like this and I have one empty spot for an exit watch. I have something in my mind but it will take some time and I do not hurry plus I am quite happy with what I currently have. Less is more


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

Had my whole collection stolen 2 years ago. The burglar left me just one watch - an all metal GMWB5000D-1 G-Shock. I think I'm finally done buying for a while.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

bryanhayn said:


> Had my whole collection stolen 2 years ago. The burglar left me just one watch - an all metal GMWB5000D-1 G-Shock. I think I'm finally done buying for a while.
> 
> View attachment 16033727


That seriously sucks.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

Some nice collections posted above.

Update from my side below.

Out:

2018 Rolex GMT-Master II
2020 Cuervo y Sobrinos Historiador Flameante

In:

1996 Tissot Chronometro Janeiro
2021 Kudoke 2 (due December)


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

The family just keeps expanding. Just two more slots left...


----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Well, made a number of additions, so figured I'd make another update


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

duplicate


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


>


I like the look of the green strap on the Hammy. What is that, please?


----------



## ROTAP (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, made a number of additions, so figured I'd make another update
> View attachment 16044081


I'm a little shocked you haven't synchronised the time on these few pieces...


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

ROTAP said:


> View attachment 16044088


Please tell us about the winders.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MellowYellow said:


> View attachment 16036372


How does the Oris wear? It's on my shortlist.


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 27, 2021)

Gazza74 said:


> How does the Oris wear? It's on my shortlist.


It's perfect, I highly recommend it! My wrist is only 6.25" but the 41.5 feels perfect with super short lugs and a nicely tapered bracelet. the micro adjustments in the clasp allow for a tailored fit and the swing out link allows you to breathe when it gets hot. Bang for the buck wise, it's definitely my favorite. The cherry dial is awesome in person if you're considering this specific model.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

MellowYellow said:


> It's perfect, I highly recommend it! My wrist is only 6.25" but the 41.5 feels perfect with super short lugs and a nicely tapered bracelet. the micro adjustments in the clasp allow for a tailored fit and the swing out link allows you to breathe when it gets hot. Bang for the buck wise, it's definitely my favorite. The cherry dial is awesome in person if you're considering this specific model.


Thanks! I have a 7" wrist so the fit should be good, and I'm happy to hear it's got additional adjustment options. That cherry dial is spectacular and I'm definitely drawn to it. Congratulations on a great piece!


----------



## ROTAP (Dec 5, 2020)

Baka1969 said:


> Please tell us about the winders.


They're from a company called Boxy Winder. Each winder is sold separately, but I bought a set of 12 with the case for approximately $850, and bought the same again at a later date. The winders connect to each other, so there is only one plug. 
The winders themselves are nothing special, but they get the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

ROTAP said:


> They're from a company called Boxy Winder. Each winder is sold separately, but I bought a set of 12 with the case for approximately $850, and bought the same again at a later date. The winders connect to each other, so there is only one plug.
> The winders themselves are nothing special, but they get the job done without breaking the bank.


It looks like a great modular system. I have a dozen auto winders and would like to have something effective.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Cincy2 said:


> One of the forum regulars asked me to post pictures of my current collection. Here they are along with a brief diescription of each piece. I prize symmetry, legibility, elegance and membership in the smaller brands club.
> 
> View attachment 15955806
> 
> ...


What an excellent collection, sir...thank you so much for sharing...brilliant taste

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## bcgr33n (May 15, 2012)

My favorite 8 watches at the moment. After alot of buying and selling over the years, finally dialed down to what i really like. Under 40mm for my small wrist (6.5"), and under 10mm thickness. I find it to be just the right proportion for me. Really like wearing a slim profile watch.


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 16047622
> 
> My favorite 8 watches at the moment. After alot of buying and selling over the years, finally dialed down to what i really like. Under 40mm for my small wrist (6.5"), and under 10mm thickness. I find it to be just the right proportion for me. Really like wearing a slim profile watch.


I think you've definitely made a lot of excellent choices. Any collection that has at least one of the Holy Trinity as a representative is certainly a solid collection.

Cheers ?


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

Had to make some hard choices and sell off some of my watches lately ?.

The survivors:


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 16047622
> 
> My favorite 8 watches at the moment. After alot of buying and selling over the years, finally dialed down to what i really like. Under 40mm for my small wrist (6.5"), and under 10mm thickness. I find it to be just the right proportion for me. Really like wearing a slim profile watch.


That IWC Ingenieur&#8230;. Must get my hands on one&#8230; one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merzz20 (Mar 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcgr33n (May 15, 2012)

Jale said:


> That IWC Ingenieur&#8230;. Must get my hands on one&#8230; one of these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You should! Its great. I believe you could still find NOS for these. Very under rated and quite good value at the moment. The rubber strap for these are nice. The links and strap are very easy to swap, Very innovative for an almost 10 years ago watch. And the size is just right at 40mm x 9.9mm.


----------



## cee77 (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's mine, went for a couple of different things while building, my main three:

Tudor Black Bay
Grand Seiko SBGA 437 
NOMOS Orion 38

Consists of the new "Holy Trinity" ala Gary Shteyngart, 3 slot collection of varying price points sport/everyday/dress, countries of origin Swiss/Japan/Germany and type of movement automatic/manual/spring drive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Calumets said:


> I like the look of the green strap on the Hammy. What is that, please?


That is the HIrsch Pure natural rubber!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

mrk said:


> That is the HIrsch Pure natural rubber!


Very sharp - thanks!


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

bcgr33n said:


> View attachment 16047622
> 
> My favorite 8 watches at the moment. After alot of buying and selling over the years, finally dialed down to what i really like. Under 40mm for my small wrist (6.5"), and under 10mm thickness. I find it to be just the right proportion for me. Really like wearing a slim profile watch.


This is an excellent collection. Would be humbled to hear your thoughts on the ALS vs PP (both references you own are ones I keep coming back to), and how difficult it was to acquire the 15202 as well.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm feeling pretty good about my collection at this point. 8 is the right number for me and I've got all my bases covered with the exception of a true dress watch - which I don't need. The Speedmaster can fill that role in a pinch. I like having 2 from each brand and having all on a bracelet, although a couple are on leather right n


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection! Looks like both BB58's. I've been considering the blue but the OG is now catching my eye as well. No typically a good guy but it seems to work well on this watch. Do you have any thoughts on how they feel different or preference of one over the other?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)

Breiting superocean steelfish. IWC mark xvii. Glycine Airman World timer. Oris Aquis Hangang. Helson Shark diver


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

Mike2 said:


> Nice collection! Looks like both BB58's. I've been considering the blue but the OG is now catching my eye as well. No typically a good guy but it seems to work well on this watch. Do you have any thoughts on how they feel different or preference of one over the other?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They aren't both 58s. The one on the bottom is the original black bay with the ETA movement. Between the two my preference is for the 58. 
Between the two 58s I much prefer the blue. I don't care for gilt on the original 58 model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

danshort said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about my collection at this point. 8 is the right number for me and I've got all my bases covered with the exception of a true dress watch - which I don't need. The Speedmaster can fill that role in a pinch. I like having 2 from each brand and having all on a bracelet, although a couple are on leather right n
> 
> View attachment 16055602


Nice line up. I think that railmaster would serve as a quasi dress watch better than the Speedy. Just one man's opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

RyanPatrick said:


> They aren't both 58s. The one on the bottom is the original black bay with the ETA movement. Between the two my preference is for the 58.
> Between the two 58s I much prefer the blue. I don't care for gilt on the original 58 model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking at it again, the size and bezel of the original should have been obvious. Thanks for your thoughts! I envy every piece in your collection and it looks like a lot of thought went into it.


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

stvenski64 said:


> IWC mark xvii


Nice to see a Mark XVII in he wild. Supposedly, the IWC fans lambasted the triple date display, but I really like it.


----------



## bcgr33n (May 15, 2012)

mykii said:


> This is an excellent collection. Would be humbled to hear your thoughts on the ALS vs PP (both references you own are ones I keep coming back to), and how difficult it was to acquire the 15202 as well.


IMO, the ALS won in the specs. Finishing is similar. But somehow, the PP still gets more wrist time compared to the ALS, probably because of the more easy to match WG, and got a date for everyday use. The sector dial is quite unique and could dress up or down. Hope the ALS winding could be more efficient thou, takes quite alot of turns to get to full, usually i just wind to 36hrs for the day use. But the hand winding feel is superb, crisp clicks and the slight rebound feel on every wind is one of the best.

Acquring the jumbo wasnt easy, put my name down back in early 2017 and no luck. But once i purchased a roo and a diver later in early and mid 2018, got the call around 2months after the diver purchase. It should be a total different story nowadays.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Chrono, diver, casual, dress, fun and field:


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

I like bracelets 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

AAMC said:


> I like bracelets


I think you like Omega too


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

My collection has changed up a bit since last time posted in here. I've decided to start selling off pieces to down size. These are the pieces I'm going to keep:








Going to sell these off:








Then there's my G-Shock problem. And have another two on the way. I should probably chill out on G-Shocks for now too


----------



## somyp (Nov 24, 2014)

Early birthday present to myself. Down to just that and dad's seiko that I keep for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Will likely be selling 2-3 of these in the near future.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Slight shift in the collection = new pic!


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

My collection is a pile of rubbish . Can't find any proper cases to house my tiny sized bracelets.


----------



## rapide66 (Feb 20, 2013)

This box will be filled up at some point, but not in a hurry.


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
> 
> While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

My collection which I'm satisfied with. Not in picture are my Casio F91-W and Gshock GA2100.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## sigma812 (Aug 14, 2020)

.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

sigma812 said:


> Top row all Swiss, except the G-shock. Bottom row all made in Japan. Oldest is the Omega 321 from 1957. Newest is from 2021. Rarest is the GS SBGE263 - 1 of 110. However, hardest to replace might be the 1971 Pogue because it is so mint. Everything gets some wrist time, except the bottom left Seiko red special which I bought just to collect and it still has hang tags on it. I'm pretty good with the collection now. I do like the modern Air-King and might look to pickup one of those before they discontinue it.
> 
> View attachment 16130765


Wow I really like that Omega. Great collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

jmariorebelo said:


> View attachment 16130242
> 
> 
> View attachment 16130248


I'm a sucker for a well curated small collection. Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

BurninTheDayAway said:


> I'm a sucker for a well curated small collection. Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, took a while to get here but wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## ayeteael (Feb 10, 2021)

41Mets said:


>


that green dial is incredible. i'll be the first to admit i overlook glashutte, but that watch is a banger!


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

ChronoTraveler said:


> Chrono, diver, casual, dress, fun and field:
> 
> View attachment 16087931


Absolutely superb collection. Well done.


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

The UN and Nomos are new additions.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Current collection plus a coup Of Seiko 5’s. If I never bought another watch...I’d be fine. If I bought 12 more watches...I’d be fine.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

ayeteael said:


> that green dial is incredible. i'll be the first to admit i overlook glashutte, but that watch is a banger!


Thanks so much!! Here’s an update as of today


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

My current collection
The Wicked Perl diver bronze shuld arrive next month


----------



## Kashbadash (Jul 12, 2015)

Updated from 1 year ago. Only 1 new acquisition (grid tunnel G-Shock).

From top left:

Seiko Presage Starlight on lizard skin strap;
Citizen Campanola Grand Complication;
Montblanc Nicolas Rieussec Chrono;
Citizen Campanola Mechanical;
Orient Star Retrograde on ostrich leg strap;
Citizen Attesa Direct Flight;
Seiko Prospex Sea Monster on Strapcode hexad oyster;
G-Shock full metal grid tunnel;
G-Shock full metal:


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Timex Marlin - 34mm
Tudor Prince Date - 34mm
Lorier Falcon 2 - 36mm

I've been good for the past few months with no purchases, sold my last toy, a Seiko SPB147 not long after buying as it was too big for me. I've been rocking the Lorier daily since and the Timex has covered duties for several summer weddings perfectly. I fell back into the rabbit hole and treated myself to the Tudor, it replaces a lovely Oysterdate I foolishly sold a couple of years back. I'll never fully conquer this addiction!


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Timex Marlin - 34mm
> Tudor Prince Date - 34mm
> Lorier Falcon 2 - 36mm
> 
> I've been good for the past few months with no purchases, sold my last toy, a Seiko SPB147 not long after buying as it was too big for me. I've been rocking the Lorier daily since and the Timex has covered duties for several summer weddings perfectly. I fell back into the rabbit hole and treated myself to the Tudor, it replaces a lovely Oysterdate I foolishly sold a couple of years back. I'll never fully conquer this addiction!


Very nice collection! I have the same Lorier model and it makes for a wonderful carefree daily watch. That Tudor is a beauty as well.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

this is pretty up to date. still a few in another box but mostly just stuff I cant bring myself to pitch.


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

My collection feat. wife’s Michael Kors.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

These aren't all of them, but currently the ones I am thinking are keepers. The Nomos is the only one up for debate, but that would likely only be in place of a different Nomos.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

smalleq said:


> These aren't all of them, but currently the ones I am thinking are keepers. The Nomos is the only one up for debate, but that would likely only be in place of a different Nomos.


Those are some nice watches...but how do you keep them from falling off of your wrist?

😀


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Sydney7629 said:


> Those are some nice watches...but how do you keep them from falling off of your wrist?
> 
> 😀


Packing tape!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Now that’s a solid and interesting collection, a bit off the usual suspects. 



smalleq said:


>



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Fantasio said:


> Now that’s a solid and interesting collection, a bit off the usual suspects.


Thanks, I've certainly had my share of the usual suspects in the past, but this is what I've been gravitating to more and more.


----------



## nickjacob85 (Jul 27, 2020)

My collection as it stands now. 








Timefactors Smiths Everest
Yema Superman
Casio Lineage 
Omega Seamaster 120 Multifunction
Omega Chronostop
Bulova Accutron Spaceview
Vintage Smiths Deluxe


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

Here is my latest bunch. Subject to change at a moments notice... Missing are two out for service. A Brietling Colt & Tag Formula 1.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jascolli said:


> Here is my latest bunch. Subject to change at a moments notice... Missing are two out for service. A Brietling Colt & Tag Formula 1.
> 
> View attachment 16202941


Nice group of Seikos. That sumo LE looks pretty cool.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mchu004 said:


> Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:
> 
> View attachment 16203450


Great diversity! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

My current collection! Recently waitlisted myself for a 216570, but not holding my breath. Ill be done for sure after I land that.


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Mchu004 said:


> Though I have 10 watches, these five are by far my most worn and what I consider my main collection:
> 
> View attachment 16203450


Fantastic!


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Kinda cheating with my pic, but wanted to post mine before I reduced my collection from 24 to 15 watches. Upgrading a couple and selling 9 of them.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 16148419


Nice collection! What models are the black dial with white subseconds and the one directly above it?


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

brianinCA said:


> Nice collection! What models are the black dial with white subseconds and the one directly above it?
















Carl F Bucherer Patravi Day/Date Peripheral








Armand Nicolet J09-2


----------



## IsaaH (Sep 27, 2021)

Left to right: Omega Seamaster DeVille, Custom Lord Elgin, Mentor Jump Hour, Edox Les Vauberts


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

I consider my collection complete. I'm happy with it, I have a watch for every occasion. If I could only choose one, it would be the Longines. Some of my quirky preferences: recessed minute track indexes, small second subdial, 6 o'clock date window. I think I'm a watch hipster in denial (I like niche models and less popular brands).










Baume et Mercier Clifton Baumatic [10400]
Longines Heritage Flagship [L4.795.4.78.2]
Junghans Form C [041/4775.00]
Phoibos Wave Master [PY010B]
San Martin Bronze Diving [SN047-Q]
March LA.B Seventy 3 [SEVENTY3P103]
Seiko 5 [SNK393]
Orient Kamasu [RA-AA0001B19A]
Vostok Komandirskie [650859]
Hamilton Khaki Field [H68551133]

Wrist: 6.5"
Watchbox: Wolf Windsor 10pc [458406]


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

the.minimalist said:


> I consider my collection complete. I'm happy with it, I have a watch for every occasion. If I could only choose one, it would be the Longines. Some of my quirky preferences: recessed minute track indexes, small second subdial, 6 o'clock date window. I think I'm a watch hipster in denial (I like niche models and less popular brands).
> 
> View attachment 16208489
> 
> ...


Great collection. I like the diversity of style and color. Makes it very interesting. 

My collection is much the opposite. All primarily divers and black or blue. 

I can appreciate other people preferences


----------



## the.minimalist (Aug 18, 2020)

BLeistner said:


> View attachment 16148419


I like that one with the giant 0 at the 12. It's unusual, I don't think I've seen one like that before.


----------



## Yeardley (Feb 20, 2021)

Left to Right, Top to Bottom: Nodus Contrail, Tudor Pelagos, Poljot Aviator, Rolex Datejust, IWC Mark XVIII, Omega Speedmaster Date, and Hamilton Khaki Field.


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

My current lineup. I have a few more at the bank and few more affordables but am quite happy at the moment. I'd like to add a Tudor BB GMT and a nice chronograph next. Currently I'm looking at the Zenith Chronomaster Sport and also IWC's Le petit prince pilot chrono.


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

I only have two watches at the moment


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

Seriously considering running with this going forward. The only one I have a bit of doubt on is the Seiko SLA043. I like it, but not sure I'm in love with it yet.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

You can tell I like chronographs









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)

My four for now.
Three handers with date windows from watchmakers that (mostly) end in 'o'.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16233108












Doxa is now gone. So I believe I’m done. At least for awhile I hope 🤞


----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16245123
> 
> 
> Doxa is now gone. So I believe I’m done. At least for awhile I hope


This is a cool collection of “alternative” luxury brands.

How do you like the GO diver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Nutbeem said:


> This is a cool collection of “alternative” luxury brands.
> 
> How do you like the GO diver?
> 
> ...


Thanx I appreciate it and I love it!! Probably my favorite of of the 4. It wears surprisingly smaller than it’s suggested 43.2m size


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Traded in the grey seamaster for the blue one and sold the pelagos. Looking for a chronograph now.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)

I think i am done for a while. I feel as though i have any situation covered with these and i can't think of anything i am interested in picking up......FOR NOW

I have a couple of others but they didnt make it on the varsity team.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sydney7629 said:


> I think i am done for a while. I feel as though i have any situation covered with these and i can't think of anything i am interested in picking up......FOR NOW
> 
> I have a couple of others but they didnt make it on the varsity team.
> 
> View attachment 16246406


Really enjoy your collection. We have similar tastes it seems.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Current SOTC

Just picked up the bb58 and sold an oris 65 bronze bezel and a halios seaforth. 

As you can see, divers are my main preference. Top row is rotation and bottom is fun, inexpensive, and sentimental. 

This might be it for a while. Really enjoying what I have.


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok, in the interest of full disclosure, this isn't the entire collection...more to come...









Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Nevets750 said:


> Ok, in the interest of full disclosure, this isn't the entire collection...more to come...


Haha, even if you stopped here, that would still be an incredible murderer's row.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Not looking for anything. Pretty "stable" with these 7...until the AD calls!!!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Current collection. I also have some affordables — Halios, Raven, Zodiac, etc. I thinned the collection a bit recently, and may need to make another pass soon.


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> Not looking for anything. Pretty "stable" with these 7...until the AD calls!!!
> View attachment 16252752


@Mickey® if there were a 4th brand in your collection, what would it be?


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

usccopeland said:


> @Mickey® if there were a 4th brand in your collection, what would it be?


Wow thanks for the question...I've tried and tried to buy a IWC but can't for some reason. 

The next will probably be a JLC Reverso small seconds or this which I tried on recently  Ya know time to "grow up" a little. LOL


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> Wow thanks for the question...I've tried and tried to buy a IWC but can't for some reason.
> 
> The next will probably be a JLC Reverso small seconds or this which I tried on recently  Ya know time to "grow up" a little. LOL
> 
> ...


Great minds... Reverso is on my short list as well. This picture is from my last AD visit (went with the Omega Globemaster this time). The Master Control Calendar looks good on you. Good luck hunting down the IWC you are looking for.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

usccopeland said:


> Great minds... Reverso is on my short list as well. This picture is from my last AD visit (went with the Omega Globemaster this time). The Master Control Calendar looks good on you. Good luck hunting down the IWC you are looking for.
> 
> View attachment 16252807


That looks good on you. Is that the Medium or Large? I found the Large was too "long" on my 7-71/4" wrist....


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> Is that the Medium or Large? I found the Large was too "long" on my 7-71/4" wrist....


It's a large and my wrist is 7.25. I wasn't sold on the length either but wife loved it. I think it felt right and looks fine. Pulling the trigger in the near future I think.


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

usccopeland said:


> It's a large and my wrist is 7.25. I wasn't sold on the length either but wife loved it. I think it felt right and looks fine. Pulling the trigger in the near future I think.


We better stop now before they tell us "to get a room". I will try the large on again. 

I remember thinking it was too big and then the JLC Boutique lady said that "the majority of buyers get a medium and only those with a 8" wrist and up usually go for the large". But what does she know! LOL


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated group


----------



## usccopeland (Jan 20, 2021)

Mickey® said:


> We better stop now before they tell us "to get a room". I will try the large on again.
> 
> I remember thinking it was too big and then the JLC Boutique lady said that "the majority of buyers get a medium and only those with a 8" wrist and up usually go for the large". But what does she know! LOL


Nothing wrong with a little bit of presence! Happy hunting.


----------



## JordanMelendez (Nov 22, 2021)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Awesome looking collection and storage/display, even though you mentioned half of the watches changed. Where did you get that great display/case?


----------



## Nevets750 (Apr 12, 2014)

Trel said:


> Haha, even if you stopped here, that would still be an incredible murderer's row.


Thanks man! As you can see from the Moser, BP, and JLC, I love the DLC cases. Keep a look out for the four in the top half of the case.....

Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

NardinNut said:


> My collection has changed up a bit since last time posted in here. I've decided to start selling off pieces to down size. These are the pieces I'm going to keep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think downsizing would be a good move - will you be adding with the funds or just pocketing the cash?

Would be curious on your thoughts of the speedy.


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

What awesome collections on here! Thought I'd join the party with my humble collection, though there's no way of clearly getting everything in with one shot so I'm cheating a bit (I see a lot of other people have as well lol). This isn't all of them, there are some sentimental watches and others in a box somewhere after a move (want to find my Swatch Casino Royale). I'm actually going to be selling quite a few watches in the next little bit so look out for my posts in the near future), but I generally don't have a problem with a larger collection. Hope everyone is keeping well and staying warm!


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SHAH1369 said:


> What awesome collections on here! Thought I'd join the party with my humble collection, though there's no way of clearly getting everything in with one shot so I'm cheating a bit (I see a lot of other people have as well lol). This isn't all of them, there are some sentimental watches and others in a box somewhere after a move (want to find my Swatch Casino Royale). I'm actually going to be selling quite a few watches in the next little bit so look out for my posts in the near future), but I generally don't have a problem with a larger collection. Hope everyone is keeping well and staying warm!
> 
> View attachment 16269937
> 
> ...


That's definitely a humble collection. All beaters.


----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


Wow… that’s more organized than my wardrobe. Words can’t describe how impressed I am.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> That's definitely a humble collection. All beaters.


I’m not sure humble is an accurate descriptor anymore when you have 6 rolexes lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> That's definitely a humble collection. All beaters.


Lol, it's all relative. Seeing some of the collections on here of endless Lange, AP, Patek, etc. makes it seem humble to me--I suppose like driving any Porsche that isn't a 918 in Monaco.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

SHAH1369 said:


> Lol, it's all relative. Seeing some of the collections on here of endless Lange, AP, Patek, etc. makes it seem humble to me--I suppose like driving any Porsche that isn't a 918 in Monaco.


It is true that it is all relative. 

You have an excellent collection btw. 

This type of comparison mindset can happen all the time and at all stages of ownership (not just including watches), which I'm sure you are well aware. 

I've had similar thoughts myself. 

At the end of the day, I've decided to be comfortable at a certain point, to enjoy the watches I want to enjoy, and ultimately to spend less time around them. 

I'll be looking forward to seeing where you go with the collection


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mchou8 said:


> Wow… that’s more organized than my wardrobe. Words can’t describe how impressed I am.


Thanks I really appreciate . I worked a lot to build this custom cabinet.

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lanjim (Nov 23, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> 4 months old pics. Half of the collection have changed...


That makes me see I don't have nearly the problem I thought I did! 

Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm lucky, my wife never goes on this forum. She hope to see a answer like that one day 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish I’d seen this thread sooner! I feel a lot better about my collection after seeing some of these! I have a problem but some of you need help more than I do!

This is my Omega collection. I keep the rest in a different box (a few Breitlings, an Oris, a few Seikos and a collection of beaters).


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

It's actually 1/3 of my collection.. but I don't have a picture of the rest on my cell to post..so here it goes


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

SHAH1369 said:


> What awesome collections on here! Thought I'd join the party with my humble collection, though there's no way of clearly getting everything in with one shot so I'm cheating a bit (I see a lot of other people have as well lol). This isn't all of them, there are some sentimental watches and others in a box somewhere after a move (want to find my Swatch Casino Royale). I'm actually going to be selling quite a few watches in the next little bit so look out for my posts in the near future), but I generally don't have a problem with a larger collection. Hope everyone is keeping well and staying warm!
> 
> View attachment 16269937
> 
> ...


Yes...
That's not a humble collection by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

Pbmatt said:


> I wish I’d seen this thread sooner! I feel a lot better about my collection after seeing some of these! I have a problem but some of you need help more than I do!
> 
> This is my Omega collection. I keep the rest in a different box (a few Breitlings, an Oris, a few Seikos and a collection of beaters).


Not a fan of the Bond Seamaster? Beautiful collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Collection as it stands, now. Just added the Seiko SBDL089 chronograph and love it! Everyone’s freaking for the white dial, but JDM has that gold version!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Purged some this year so can finally do it in one pic (awaiting new strap for the Tiffany Square)


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> Purged some this year so can finally do it in one pic (awaiting new strap for the Tiffany Square)
> 
> View attachment 16274308


phenomenal! love this one. so good!

are those two OPs 36s?


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Ededdeddie said:


> Collection as it stands, now. Just added the Seiko SBDL089 chronograph and love it! Everyone’s freaking for the white dial, but JDM has that gold version!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko, Otis and Hamilton only… Nice


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mbalmz said:


> phenomenal! love this one. so good!
> 
> are those two OPs 36s?


Thank you! Yes, 36's . . . I was fortunate enough to get them from 2 different AD's here locally without a long wait. I did request a candy pink one too but that has been a long time coming, hopefully luck will prevail sometime next year!


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)

The O&W bottom right is missing a Pepsi bezel that is on the way via an eBay find. And, the bottom left empty houses an O&W flieger V7733 chrono that is out for clean & oil service. I love having a work-in-progress collection right now as it is fun playing around with it. Two slots open - I want something in a white face, and a Tudor, and who knows……. (The ladies Rolex Chameleon will likely go for sale too).


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

roachjl said:


> Seiko, Otis and Hamilton only… Nice


Thanks. The Tudor BB58 is the only stray from those brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> Thank you! Yes, 36's . . . I was fortunate enough to get them from 2 different AD's here locally without a long wait. I did request a candy pink one too but that has been a long time coming, hopefully luck will prevail sometime next year!


well I feel like you’ve got the two best colors so well done. 

we’ve got a couple watches in common too—great minds think alike! probably time I add an updated photo myself.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mbalmz said:


> well I feel like you’ve got the two best colors so well done.
> 
> we’ve got a couple watches in common too—great minds think alike! probably time I add an updated photo myself.


Yes, please update, would love to gape


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> Yes, please update, would love to gape


here’s the current slate… they’re very expensive, these forums


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

After a significant purge, my collection appears to have evolved into three separate sporty/casual pairs.
Any one of these would be a pretty decent collection I could be satisfied with unto itself.

Tudor Diet Pepsi / Cartier Santos (I don't know what to call this pair)









Nomos Ahoi / Omega Seamaster Professional (My unhealthy fixation on blue dial watches)









Panerai Zero / Schauer Kleine Schauer (Gifts from my wife)


----------



## smalleq (Jul 15, 2014)

At least two more watches than I think I need and that doesn't even count the two other watches I currently have listed or the one I have on preorder...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

mbalmz said:


> here’s the current slate… they’re very expensive, these forums


Whoa, nice!!! I see what you mean about having similar tastes though you are willing to broaden the aesthetic spectrum a bit more than me . . . thanks for showing 'em sir !!!


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Probably will consolidate a bit again


----------



## mbalmz (Dec 29, 2017)

drhr said:


> Whoa, nice!!! I see what you mean about having similar tastes though you are willing to broaden the aesthetic spectrum a bit more than me . . . thanks for showing 'em sir !!!


thanks! it’s been about 15 years of mind changing and selling and buying and trading so it’s certainly a moving target…


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Added another Seiko. Here's my current 3 watch collection.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

End of year SOTC


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Scblacksunshine! (Jul 25, 2021)

Think I am good for a while. Only got one wrist to wear them all


----------



## scottomatic (Dec 11, 2021)

I love the SMP and the TAG equally, just added the Sinn as a more low key daily watch. I really like it, I just wish I had gone with the 856 instead of the 556. Wrist is only 7" but the 556 feels small to my eye when it's on. Anyone else wearing the 556 or 856 and have a thought about your wrist size vs the watch size?


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

scottomatic said:


> I love the SMP and the TAG equally, just added the Sinn as a more low key daily watch. I really like it, I just wish I had gone with the 856 instead of the 556. Wrist is only 7" but the 556 feels small to my eye when it's on. Anyone else wearing the 556 or 856 and have a thought about your wrist size vs the watch size?
> View attachment 16292233


I have an ~7” wrist and wear an 856 UTC, it’s only 40mm but it feels HUGE, I guess just that the “all dial” bezeless design makes it feel that way, but it somehow feels like it wears larger than my 43mm citizen blue angels. I love it, and wouldn’t change it, but if I wanted a non-UTC model, I would probably scale down to the 556, because I feel that the plain dial on the standard 856 would appear unnecessarily vast.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

The annual SOTC family photo


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

My trio. I can’t handle owning more than 3 pieces nowadays. Tried and failed to achieve one watch nirvana so this is the next best thing. A lot better than 5 years ago when I had almost 20 in the collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> My trio. I can’t handle owning more than 3 pieces nowadays. Tried and failed to achieve one watch nirvana so this is the next best thing. A lot better than 5 years ago when I had almost 20 in the collection.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely collection. I must admit 3 is a good number, gives enough variety but also you can wear them all often. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chronos only









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Mad14 said:


> Lovely collection. I must admit 3 is a good number, gives enough variety but also you can wear them all often.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. I agree if I have more than 3/4 watches in the collection then I feel a bit guilty if they’re not getting worn. If I could afford or even manage to get my hands on a 36mm Rolex OP then I think I’d sell the rest, leave this forum and call it a day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad14 (Apr 9, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Thank you. I agree if I have more than 3/4 watches in the collection then I feel a bit guilty if they’re not getting worn. If I could afford or even manage to get my hands on a 36mm Rolex OP then I think I’d sell the rest, leave this forum and call it a day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel exactly the same, every time I go to more than 3 I feel bad about having others left unworn. As much as I’m sure the OP would be your daily you will need a backup for when it’s in for service or when you go on holiday and don’t want to take a Rolex. 

Always a reason to have more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Mad14 said:


> I feel exactly the same, every time I go to more than 3 I feel bad about having others left unworn. As much as I’m sure the OP would be your daily you will need a backup for when it’s in for service or when you go on holiday and don’t want to take a Rolex.
> 
> Always a reason to have more
> 
> ...


Ha ha, definitely! I used to like having a large watch collection but I prefer classic 3 handers and would always end up with too many similar pieces and too much cross over. Plus having skinny wrists limits any modern choices, although it’s good to see smaller cases getting more popular again. I like to stay under 38mm although even that’s on the large side for me unless the lug to lug is short. I think an OP is 36 or even 34 would be perfection but I can’t part with that sort of money and it’s not like I could even buy one even if I did have the cash. 

I don’t seem to have an issue with my shoe collection or clothes though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinkyDinkyDog (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Added the Breitling to the collection.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Happy New Year All!


----------



## chop25 (Jan 1, 2022)

New Member My Collection
View attachment 16337546
View attachment 16337620


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)

SOC 2022 - Happy New Year WUS! 🎄 Let's make it a good one!


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Mmore (Jun 16, 2020)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
> 
> While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!
> 
> ...


You have a wonderful collection....looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Not the best shot but, I got tired of scrolling through lol









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

I apologize for cheating a bit with the collage but I see others have as well, so here goes. I have 9 watches that get regular wrist time, with the PAM 1209 Azzurro the only new addition in 2021. I intend to make several changes to the lineup but that will happen gradually over a period of years not months. For now I’m very happy with all these pieces and will likely only go one in one out in 2022.










I also have 3 pieces I don’t wear that often. Two are vintage Seamasters that belonged to my grandfather and one is my first nice watch purchase; a Bedat with a very nice dial. For sentimental reasons they’re not going anywhere.










I am eyeing an IWC Pilot Chronograph as my next watch. And I intend to swap out the Panerais for a bronzo that I’m on the waitlist for. Not sure how long that wait might be.

Thanks doe checking out my collection and Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## rudy_koerner (Sep 7, 2021)

Now why do one picture when three will do?? 😏

The full collection:










Zooming in…










From top left: Omega Seamaster 2254.50, Rolex 6034 pre-Daytona ca.1959, Vacheron Constantin, ca. 1968, Tudor 7977 ca.1956, Zenith A386 Mk I 1969, Rolex GMT II Pepsi 1999.











Hamilton Ventura 1958, Rolex Milgauss GV 2012, Rolex Speedking 4220 ca.1942, Rolex Submariner 5513 “meters first” 1967, Nomos Metro Datum Gangreserve 2019, Casio 2014.

I’m not sure what’s next…A Speedmaster FOIS? A rose gold UG Polerouter? JLC Reverso?


----------



## Adao (Apr 30, 2013)

Keep going 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Dorian Galt said:


> View attachment 16351503


You really love fliegers and Arabic numerals eh?


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

Dorian Galt said:


> View attachment 16351503


Awesome collection. Love that IWC XVIII Hodinkee. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

lo_scrivano said:


> You really love fliegers and Arabic numerals eh?


You got it! Some Roman numerals in there as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian Galt (Oct 23, 2016)

whiskeymuscles said:


> Awesome collection. Love that IWC XVIII Hodinkee.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I picked up the SAAB titanium last year, to really round out the Mark case metals. The titanium Mark XII is the lightest watch I’ve had, easy to forget you’re wearing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

My Wolf Axis copper watch winder displaying my collection:

2019 126710BLNR
2020 116500LN
2021 126610LV
2021 Casio GA2100 grey “CasiOak”











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

My latest SOTC! Feeling very fortunate to have added the Datejust and Reverso to the collection in 2021. 

Only trouble is, the Datejust and Snowflake compete for the same wrist-time, being white dials with date complications. Ultimately I’ll likely move one or the other (I’m very conflicted on which I prefer), but I’ll continue to enjoy both for the time being 

I’m curious - if you were to move one white dial, what would you replace it with to complete the 6-piece collection? And which white dial (DJ vs Snowflake) would you keep? 










Happy weekend, all!


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

heirmyles said:


> My latest SOTC! Feeling very fortunate to have added the Datejust and Reverso to the collection in 2021.
> 
> Only trouble is, the Datejust and Snowflake compete for the same wrist-time, being white dials with date complications. Ultimately I’ll likely move one or the other (I’m very conflicted on which I prefer), but I’ll continue to enjoy both for the time being
> 
> ...


I’d replace the Grand Seiko, but that’s just me and both your white dial watches look great. Maybe replace it with a dial with some color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> I’d replace the Grand Seiko, but that’s just me and both your white dial watches look great. Maybe replace it with a dial with some color.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate! That’s a great call - I’ve actually been drawn to both the Blue Pelagos or the Doxa 300T (Yellow dial? Orange dial?) lately, both of which would add a pop of colour


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

Adao said:


> Keep going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## mik_82 (Dec 29, 2011)

drhr said:


> Purged some this year so can finally do it in one pic (awaiting new strap for the Tiffany Square)
> 
> View attachment 16274308


Wow


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

heirmyles said:


> My latest SOTC! Feeling very fortunate to have added the Datejust and Reverso to the collection in 2021.
> 
> Only trouble is, the Datejust and Snowflake compete for the same wrist-time, being white dials with date complications. Ultimately I’ll likely move one or the other (I’m very conflicted on which I prefer), but I’ll continue to enjoy both for the time being
> 
> ...


Given how disappointing the bracelet of the Snowflake is (and, after recently trying on the Birch, I've come to think that really all Grand Seiko bracelets are abysmal for the price) and I find the finishing to be overrated, I'd move the GS. I love the Snowflake's dial and I so desperately wanted that dial that I tried to force myself to like it lol. But every time I tried to buy it, I couldn't, which is a rare thing. Love (!) the Datejust though

As for what I'd replace it with, if you want to stay Grand Seiko, how about the Skyflake or the SBGM221. I'd opt for the latter to add a GMT to the collection as you have a chrono, a dress watch, a diver, an all arounder (Datejust 41 to me is a GATA piece, Datejust 36 is a dress piece) and an affordable. Plus the 221 is actually good value too . 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Alright, ya-ready?
it’s all kinda messy.


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

Bill M. said:


> Alright, ya-ready?
> it’s all kinda messy.
> View attachment 16366512


Nice! But also disappointing...there are a lot of slots empty in that box that need filling 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

SHAH1369 said:


> Given how disappointing the bracelet of the Snowflake is (and, after recently trying on the Birch, I've come to think that really all Grand Seiko bracelets are abysmal for the price) and I find the finishing to be overrated, I'd move the GS. I love the Snowflake's dial and I so desperately wanted that dial that I tried to force myself to like it lol. But every time I tried to buy it, I couldn't, which is a rare thing. Love (!) the Datejust though
> 
> As for what I'd replace it with, if you want to stay Grand Seiko, how about the Skyflake or the SBGM221. I'd opt for the latter to add a GMT to the collection as you have a chrono, a dress watch, a diver, an all arounder (Datejust 41 to me is a GATA piece, Datejust 36 is a dress piece) and an affordable. Plus the 221 is actually good value too .
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply man! Love the thought process here. When considering case, bracelet and wrist feel, I agree - DJ wins hands down. But there’s also something about that GS dial and sweeping hand of the Springdrive movement.. 

And I do love the 221! Only hesitation there is that I (prefer and) wear my watch on a bracelet 90% of the time (save for the Reverso when it gets wrist time of course). 

Appreciate the thoughts! Gives me lots to consider


----------



## Richard_r86 (Apr 18, 2021)

@heirmyles, just replace the GS







bracelet with a Delugs Himalaya and you're fine 😉


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

SHAH1369 said:


> Nice! But also disappointing...there are a lot of slots empty in that box that need filling


ya, the amazing part is all those slots were empty when I got that box, a year ago.


----------



## texans93 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I would keep the Snowflake and flip the Datejust for a Polar Explorer II.



heirmyles said:


> I’m curious - if you were to move one white dial, what would you replace it with to complete the 6-piece collection? And which white dial (DJ vs Snowflake) would you keep?



Sent from Maxwell Smart’s shoe.


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## dontbelievemejuswatch (May 1, 2014)

PeteJE said:


> View attachment 16369130


Nice collection. Some here will see 8 watches, some will see 4 open slots that need to be filled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Siddy said:


> View attachment 16371021


Stellar collection! Every variety covered with top quality pieces! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantasio said:


> I would keep the Snowflake and flip the Datejust for a Polar Explorer II.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this suggestion! If it was that easy, I'd do it... I've actually reached out to the AD I purchased the DJ from and asked about a Polar Explorer II. I'm currently on the 'list', but we all know how that goes... 🤞


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

I love looking at this page. Very nice collections everyone!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Updated again!


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

My humble collection



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

iceman767 said:


> My humble collection
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Not humble!

Ric


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is collection currently. I’m thinking of selling the BB58 and Bigeye to get the Moonwatch back that I regret selling and I’d like a GMT, but I’m undecided as to which one.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Two certina, three tissot and one hamilton 
















Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Just an idea:


flip the bigeye and Omega diver for a Moonwatch
flip the Turtle for a GMT, maybe a GS quartz
in the long run flip the Tudor day-date for a Datejust
then you'd have brands: GS, Rolex, Tudor, Omega
four piece ultimate collection: GMT, sporty, diver, pilot/chrono



SlCKB0Y said:


> Here is collection currently. I’m thinking of selling the BB58 and Bigeye to get the Moonwatch back that I regret selling and I’d like a GMT, but I’m undecided as to which one.
> View attachment 16382548


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

Only blue dial sports watches.


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## leo1790 (Jan 31, 2019)

State of mine, happier now the speedies on a strap I like but still looking to replace it this year with either a blue GO Seventies or a blue Cartier Santos









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

Tried to start a thread just like this the other day and was kindly sent here. LOL. Love looking at everyone’s collection. Just one more slot to fill for me.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

asadtiger said:


> Two certina, three tissot and one hamilton
> View attachment 16382631
> View attachment 16382632
> 
> ...


Nice pink nail polish collection!


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

brianinCA said:


> Nice pink nail polish collection!


HAHAHAHA...yes sir, thats just about as important as the watch collection, if not more


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

iceman767 said:


> My humble collection
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


Nice collection !


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

A few adjustments from my last post on this thread…


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

After yet another cull


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Humble collection



Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality Man (11 mo ago)

Just joined the forum so thought I would share where my collection is at, at present. Pretty happy with my lot at the minute (I’m not a flipper), but you never know do you….


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

The Tudor is new. The Vostok is out.


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Not everyone is accounted for, but I would say these cover the land, air, and sea needs in my collection.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Quality Man said:


> Just joined the forum so thought I would share where my collection is at, at present. Pretty happy with my lot at the minute (I’m not a flipper), but you never know do you….
> View attachment 16406365


Very nice! What’s on the far left? It doesn’t look familiar to me.


----------



## Quality Man (11 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> Very nice! What’s on the far left? It doesn’t look familiar to me.


Hi, it’s a late forties or early fifties gold Accurist, my Grandfather’s watch.


----------



## Summydad1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Rolex Exp2 (226570)
G-shock M-TG
Seiko king turtle
Sinn U1-T
Breitling Superocean 42
IWC Aquatimer 
Tudor Pelagos
Oris Aquis relief

Watches I want next:
Omega SMP gray dial
Rolex OP41 

Watches I dream about: 
Fifty fathoms bathyscaphe ceramic 
Breguet type XXI


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

smithj said:


> Current collection. I also have some affordables — Halios, Raven, Zodiac, etc. I thinned the collection a bit recently, and may need to make another pass soon.
> View attachment 16252763


Amazing collection. Between the 5015 and the Bathyscaphe, which would you say is your favorite and why? They are both on my short list but can only afford one.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Timeisaflatcircle said:


> Amazing collection. Between the 5015 and the Bathyscaphe, which would you say is your favorite and why? They are both on my short list but can only afford one.


I actually got rid of the 5015 and kept the Bathyscaphe, so that’s probably a good indication of which I prefer. I really liked the 5015, but the size and height of the watch meant it got little wrist time. The Bathyscaphe is a bit smaller and slimmer, and just easier to wear in more situations. The 5015 is a beautiful watch and the movement is incredible, if it were a little smaller it would have been a staple in my collection forever. They’re both amazing watches, so you really can’t go wrong with either one. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

American Jedi said:


> Not everyone is accounted for, but I would say these cover the land, air, and sea needs in my collection.


Nice JLC!


----------



## Rumbleman (Dec 31, 2021)

I'd drop the GS over the DJ, the power reserve indicator completely ruins that watch for me!


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)

Trel said:


> Only blue dial sports watches.
> View attachment 16390243


Cheer up! You seem a little blue. 🤪 Wonderful watches!


----------



## alpharulez (Nov 29, 2016)

The Seiko part of the collection!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

smithj said:


> I actually got rid of the 5015 and kept the Bathyscaphe, so that’s probably a good indication of which I prefer. I really liked the 5015, but the size and height of the watch meant it got little wrist time. The Bathyscaphe is a bit smaller and slimmer, and just easier to wear in more situations. The 5015 is a beautiful watch and the movement is incredible, if it were a little smaller it would have been a staple in my collection forever. They’re both amazing watches, so you really can’t go wrong with either one. Good luck with your decision!


You're the man. Thanks, and beautiful collection again!


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

This is the watches page in my StyleBook app. I bet most of you can easily identify all of these. I’ll have to do a custom shot of my watch boxes since I don’t list all of my pieces in StyleBook.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Armsraised (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

What was a cull, then became a purge, has become a full-on bloodbath.  The last Rolex, the Tudors, the Piaget are all gone, even the G-Shocks.

What's left is (left-to-right) a Nomos Ahoi, Panerai Zero, JLC Polaris, Cartier Santos.
That's also how I order them in terms of decreasing casual-ness. (On a black gator strap, the Santos is, for all my intents and purposes, enough of a dress watch)


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

AAMC said:


> Nice JLC!


Nice spot. It’s a sleeper that most don’t recognize.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Loving all the collections shared here.









Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Potter63 (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Minor collection









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Watch diary of a corporate lower level management pencil pusher. About as boring as you can get... 😄


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

There are some glorious collections on this thread.

I'm waiting to see what the updated anOrdain 2 looks like, but this feels pretty settled for now. I'm hoping for a quiet 2022 where I experiment with a bit of modding, rather than endlessly flipping, so I have a Vostok 710 Scuba Dude incoming.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Vostok arrived...


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Here is collection currently. I’m thinking of selling the BB58 and Bigeye to get the Moonwatch back that I regret selling and I’d like a GMT, but I’m undecided as to which one.
> View attachment 16382548



Don't mean this in a rude way, but the BB58 looks underwhelming next to the Seamaster (that looks great!)


----------



## garbermatt (Dec 21, 2019)

Finally filled up my case (got the GS Lake Suwa today


----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)

Slightly older image, the Maen Skymaster and Wempe IW have been replaced by a Tudor Black Bay 36 and a Tudor Prince Date Day.
Would love to narrow it down to 8-10 but I love all of them too much, I have a weakspot for Sinn (owned 7 at one point).
Might switch the limited 104 with a Cartier Santos/Rolex Ex with my next buy. I would also like a Zenith Chronomaster Sport for the Hamilton down the line.
Im open for suggestions 🙂


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

illition said:


> Don't mean this in a rude way, but the BB58 looks underwhelming next to the Seamaster (that looks great!)


Yep, totally agree. If you saw or tried on the BB58 in isolation, you think “wow what an amazing luxury watch”, but when they are side by side, you can immediately discern the difference in quality as the Omega is just next level. But I guess it’s to be expected as where I live, the full retail price of the Omega is basically double that of the Tudor.

There are definitely some areas where the Tudor is preferable - it is the perfect size for my wrist. They really must retrofit the on-the-fly adjustable bracelet introduced with the Bronze BB58 to the rest of the line though. A significant amount of people have issues getting the perfect fit. This has certainly been assisted by Uncke Seiko releasing a high quality half link, but it’s not the same.

Also, I’d prefer if my Seamaster had a more tapered bracelet, inverted (female) endlinks and was a bit thinner. The updated version of this watch corrects all these minor issues but then goes backwards in others by reverting to an aluminium bezel, the cutout/sandwich Arabics on the dial and minimising the polishEd steel inner portion of the bezel. My perfect Omega 300 would be the 2014 Watch head, with the bracelet and thickness of the newer version.

But really, you can’t go wrong with either watch and I was fortunate enough to buy this mint Seamaster 300 with 2 years warranty left for the same price as the full retail price I paid for the Tudor.


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Only one missing is my Tag Heuer Aquaracer that’s in for service.


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Humble collection









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Two that are on another box are missing (merci paris hodinkee and Unimatic), but this is the main tool-box


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

Here’s the latest SOTC. I need to work on my photoshop skills to get both sides of my newly picked up Reverso in one picture, but not bad for a first try.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumbleman (Dec 31, 2021)

Ok so this is cheating a little as a collection of internerd pictures, but I do own 4 of them and the Panerai is the next potential purchase . . .


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)

SOTC 2022


http://imgur.com/veiuabv


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

Updated yesterday


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My watch box content 02/2022,
And no plans to change anything in the box this year. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

updated:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

The current core lineup


----------



## W.G. Pagel (Jul 10, 2014)

ctarshus said:


> Here’s the latest SOTC. I need to work on my photoshop skills to get both sides of my newly picked up Reverso in one picture, but not bad for a first try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Heuer in the middle


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Here is collection currently. I’m thinking of selling the BB58 and Bigeye to get the Moonwatch back that I regret selling and I’d like a GMT, but I’m undecided as to which one.
> View attachment 16382548


Just to elaborate on this, I’m purposefully keeping my collection small. Even though I do end up flipping a lot, I do actually buy my watches with the full intention of keeping them long term (in reality I just can’t always control myself though), so future service costs and other expenses do contribute to my collecting habits.

The Turtle *was* my beater, but considering that this is the third I’ve bought and sold and I now have a lot of accessories, it is never getting sold and I’d like to keep it in relatively good condition.

I just picked up a blue Seiko SRPE “DressKX” which will be my actual beater. Low profile case back (1mm off total case height), double domed sapphire and jubilee for this are incoming.










Currently on a navy, adjustable single pass NATO.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

W.G. Pagel said:


> Love that Heuer in the middle


That’s the first thing that caught my attention too. Lovely watch.


----------



## andy_t (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

What size is your Aikon?


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

SlCKB0Y said:


> That’s the first thing that caught my attention too. Lovely watch.


Thank you both, it’s the watch that started my obsession at a very young age. It’s my Dad’s Ref 3006 that he received new in ‘79 and has been in my collection since having it serviced in’09.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Another change


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Mickey® said:


> Not looking for anything. Pretty "stable" with these 7...until the AD calls!!!
> View attachment 16252752


Some people clearly don't know what "one photo" means. 🤣

I think I'm done...for now. Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tudor, Zenith...what's next  









116710LN is still King...honestly not sure why I got the Submariner 41 at Christmas 🤨


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Bonzodog said:


> Another change
> View attachment 16496990


You‘ve got a fantastic collection! Right along my own taste in watches.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Some of you guys have a problem… makes me feel much better about my own… lots of activity during covid. Box full… need to sell to make room…


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Here’s one picture of one box


----------



## Vincze (10 mo ago)

What a nice piece that Polerouter! 



Rcs1113 said:


> View attachment 16479073


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## JorgeB (Jun 13, 2012)

Gone is the SuperOcean and Myrsky, in are the 1739 Ag b and the Blackbird, Plus some other bracelet changes. Happy about how is turning out.


----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)

GSWarriors22 said:


> Slightly older image, the Maen Skymaster and Wempe IW have been replaced by a Tudor Black Bay 36 and a Tudor Prince Date Day.
> Would love to narrow it down to 8-10 but I love all of them too much, I have a weakspot for Sinn (owned 7 at one point).
> Might switch the limited 104 with a Cartier Santos/Rolex Ex with my next buy. I would also like a Zenith Chronomaster Sport for the Hamilton down the line.
> Im open for suggestions 🙂
> View attachment 16443376


Update:


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Going to consolidate a bit, but what can I say, I like some variety 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Orisginal said:


> Going to consolidate a bit, but what can I say, I like some variety
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Damn Have a few in there I love! How do you like the Hublot and the GO? I tried on both last year @ Bucherer in Paris and fell in love with both. I had a hat on and the guy did ask me to take it off when I came into the store... that was a bit annoying.


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)

Mickey® said:


> Some people clearly don't know what "one photo" means. 🤣
> 
> I think I'm done...for now. Rolex, Breitling, Omega, Tudor, Zenith...what's next
> View attachment 16497077
> ...


Curious as to which you find more comfortable on the wrist between the 116710 and the 126610.


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Orisginal said:


> Going to consolidate a bit, but what can I say, I like some variety
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What’s next the 2 from the bottom


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

I wish I could get this in one quality picture.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Now THAT is cool!


Mr.Jones82 said:


> End of year SOTC
> View attachment 16292006


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That’s got all your bases covered about as perfectly as possible!


heirmyles said:


> My latest SOTC! Feeling very fortunate to have added the Datejust and Reverso to the collection in 2021.
> 
> Only trouble is, the Datejust and Snowflake compete for the same wrist-time, being white dials with date complications. Ultimately I’ll likely move one or the other (I’m very conflicted on which I prefer), but I’ll continue to enjoy both for the time being
> 
> ...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

The all white dial theme is pretty unique!


iceman767 said:


> Humble collection
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

bunnswatch said:


> Damn Have a few in there I love! How do you like the Hublot and the GO? I tried on both last year @ Bucherer in Paris and fell in love with both. I had a hat on and the guy did ask me to take it off when I came into the store... that was a bit annoying.


Why on earth would you have to remove your hat to go into a store. I would have most definitely not abided by that directive..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

sy4ce said:


> Curious as to which you find more comfortable on the wrist between the 116710 and the 126610.


100% the 116710ln...watch head size and bracelet. I wore the Submariner for about 2 months after I got it right before Christmas. Initially I called it the "one watch to rule them all" but I soon found it too "clunky" for my 7/14" wrist.

I honestly am not sure if I will keep the Sub41.  For me the 116710ln is a cooler watch...with a function I use almost weekly when I travel across the country.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

bunnswatch said:


> Damn Have a few in there I love! How do you like the Hublot and the GO? I tried on both last year @ Bucherer in Paris and fell in love with both. I had a hat on and the guy did ask me to take it off when I came into the store... that was a bit annoying.


Should have told him it is to protect a bald spot from skin cancer?


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Colombia said:


> What’s next the 2 from the bottom


Don’t quite understand the phrasing, but bottom row 2nd from right is the GO PML 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

bunnswatch said:


> Damn Have a few in there I love! How do you like the Hublot and the GO? I tried on both last year @ Bucherer in Paris and fell in love with both. I had a hat on and the guy did ask me to take it off when I came into the store... that was a bit annoying.


Yeah, screw that guy and his hat pretentiousness. GO = best watch under 10k (or close to it). The Hublot is a heck of a watch too, eventually people will set their biases aside and enjoy a full ceramic in house flyback column wheel chrono for what it is (which is a damn cool watch).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Orisginal said:


> Don’t quite understand the phrasing, but bottom row 2nd from right is the GO PML
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about that. I was typing to fast. The 2 watch from the left on the last row. Next to the speedy


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Colombia said:


> Sorry about that. I was typing to fast. The 2 watch from the left on the last row. Next to the speedy


It’s a Laine Gelidus 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Orisginal said:


> Going to consolidate a bit, but what can I say, I like some variety
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. That is an incredible collection!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Orisginal said:


> It’s a Laine Gelidus 2
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Should have told him it is to protect a bald spot from skin cancer?


it was so random. I almost decided to walk out but it was cold outside lol


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

Orisginal said:


> Yeah, screw that guy and his hat pretentiousness. GO = best watch under 10k (or close to it). The Hublot is a heck of a watch too, eventually people will set their biases aside and enjoy a full ceramic in house flyback column wheel chrono for what it is (which is a damn cool watch).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m thinking of picking up a hublot classic fusion 42mm in the summer when I’m in Europe. To save on that VAT… if none of these new releases move me and I can bepatient

the GO is a work of art.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all!
> 
> While debating if I should pay my tax bill or buy a Patek Phillippe I realized that really I should fully appreciate the watches I do have and live!
> 
> ...


Sound wisdom !


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Updates for 2022; full SOTC story in this thread 

View media item 15256657


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

New mobile camera, new pic...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

.


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Cerveloguy1976 (May 31, 2017)

Scblacksunshine! said:


> Think I am good for a while. Only got one wrist to wear them all
> 
> View attachment 16292089


That’s a great collection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

GSWarriors22 said:


> View attachment 16559145


Man I really want a silver dialed BB36!


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Another change


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Bonzodog said:


> Another change
> View attachment 16575595


Like your style! You might enjoy the Archimede 1950-3.


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

Only thing I've added since this pc is an F91W for yard work and oil changes. I feel like I'm missing a diver, but not sure if they aren't my style or I just haven't met the right one...


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Here’s some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)

A few have come and gone since the picture was taken, but it's pretty close to what I've got now...


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Excluding a ridiculous amount of straps. I've been collecting Panerai since 1999.


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)

This is my humble collection. Nothing very fancy or high end, but I enjoy and appreciate each one. I have a few other Seikos in another box that I wear regularly as well (Ninja Turtle, Willard, King Turtle STO, SKX007 and SRPD01K1 Turtle)


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello

Here is my collection after a few changes.

Cheers


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Feb 6, 2013)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Here is collection currently. I’m thinking of selling the BB58 and Bigeye to get the Moonwatch back that I regret selling and I’d like a GMT, but I’m undecided as to which one.
> View attachment 16382548


So I have an update. The Bigeye, the BB58 and the Tudor Date-Day (it was too bling for me) are gone, and in came a Speedmaster FOIS, a Glycine Airman No1 40mm Purist and a DressKX, which has been modded with double domed sapphire, low profile caseback and a jubilee.


----------



## SMPc (Nov 1, 2020)

My current setup:


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Colombia said:


> View attachment 16595225


An Overseas, a SeaQ and a Santos.........the others are great but that would be a perfect 3 watch collection, just make the Santos or Overseas in yellow gold and mmmmmm 

Great collection my friend!


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

UDIVER said:


> An Overseas, a SeaQ and a Santos.........the others are great but that would be a perfect 3 watch collection, just make the Santos or Overseas in yellow gold and mmmmmm
> 
> Great collection my friend!


True, I have contemplated on narrowing it down.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Colombia said:


> True, I have contemplated on narrowing it down.


Like really, those three with possibly one of them being yellow gold would be amazing.


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Lots of changes this year. Selling the JLC. Too nice and dressy for me. Make room for new arrivals


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

KingCorkie said:


> View attachment 16595253
> 
> Lots of changes this year. Selling the JLC. Too nice and dressy for me. Make room for new arrivals


Nice to see a North Flag in the wild.


----------



## bakesman (Nov 2, 2009)

GSWarriors22 said:


> View attachment 16559145


Awesome!! May want to add a touch of color


----------



## Reega Effendi (9 mo ago)

Baka1969 said:


> View attachment 16025997
> 
> 
> Another member has moved into the collection.


What is that black dial watch that looks like a Moser?


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Got some pieces out of storage for a long overdue SOTC:










Back:









Arranged according to size, from 35mm - 42mm.

VC Patrimony
Rolex DJ
Kurono Toki
Zenith Chronomaster
Breguet Type XX
Zodiac Super Sea Wolf
Blancpain FF
Czapek Antarctique 
Grand Seiko GMT
Doxa Army

I’ve 2-3 more pieces with sentimental value not in this photo, but these are what I normally wear (or plan to wear soon).

The Zodiac is titanium and is my “beater”. Very comfy on the NATO. The FF, Type 20, and GS are my regular rotation. I’m probably done for now, though I’m on the hunt for a perpetual calendar as my “exit” watch.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

End game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Rbq said:


> Got some pieces out of storage for a long overdue SOTC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb and well thought out collection! I just picked up a JLC MUT QP myself, highly recommend. Can’t do better for the money (not an opinion, rather a statement of fact )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbq (Mar 26, 2018)

Orisginal said:


> Superb and well thought out collection! I just picked up a JLC MUT QP myself, highly recommend. Can’t do better for the money (not an opinion, rather a statement of fact )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Definitely agree with you on the JLC!


----------



## Matt Ngai (Mar 9, 2014)

I decided to revamp the way that I store my watches to something simpler. Definitely makes it a bit easier to manage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sold em all and bought a new coffee machine…..feck it was expensive.


----------



## egoregorov (8 mo ago)

вот, такие часы. периодически меняю для ношения. всем удачи!!!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Omega Triumvirate group shot


----------



## sy4ce (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Patagonico (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)

Cartier Santos Medium
Rolex Explorer 214270
Zenith Chronomaster Sport
Grand Seiko SBGA413 „Shunbun“
Omega Seamaster GMT 50th
Tudor BB58

Sinn 903St
Tudor Prince Date-Day
Sinn 103 Klassik 12
Tudor Bb36
Breitling Colt 41 „Kern“
Guinand „Nordmeer“


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

egoregorov said:


> вот, такие часы. периодически меняю для ношения. всем удачи!!!


Very very nice original Poljot Strela. Sold mine years ago, should have kept it. Sigh.

Ric


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## heirmyles (Apr 14, 2014)

Latest shot of the full collection, with the newest addition (Pelagos - what a great summer piece!).











However I've been considering consolidating lately, and thinking I could probably go down to these six fairly comfortably:











But then like any good watch nerd I start thinking... well if I sell the Snowflake, I can get an Aqua Terra... and replace the SPB143 with a Doxa 300T... the game never ends!


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

Snapped a quick pic of the collection today, even though it hasn't changed at all in about a year. I've been busy with some major life stuff, but I'm also pretty satisfied with the collection as it stands.

Hamilton Navy Pioneer
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra
Rolex BLNR
Oris Divers 65
Omega Railmaster
Grand Seiko SBGA413 Shunbun

I'm realizing that I'm reluctant to add a watch, since I struggle to rotate these six, and feel like I have my roles covered. So I'm thinking more in terms of "upgrading" a couple of the slots. Swap out the Hamilton for an IWC Portuguese? The Oris for a Seamaster 300?


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Just put the Monster on a silicon band the other day. Hoping it gets more wrist time. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## sharpq (May 12, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Here is like 1/5th of my collection 😂


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Some relatively recent changes. I also have a blue Pelagos not pictured.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)

Holy ****!


----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)

smithj said:


> Some relatively recent changes. I also have a blue Pelagos not pictured.
> View attachment 16733695


If I had this collection I would let it sleep in the bed too! 😂 Nice stuff!


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

GSWarriors22 said:


> If I had this collection I would let it sleep in the bed too! 😂 Nice stuff!


Got to keep it cozy!


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

smithj said:


> Some relatively recent changes. I also have a blue Pelagos not pictured.
> View attachment 16733695


Sick collection. I feel the chronomaster is the star of the show (otherwise blue peli obv)

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Some very nice collections here everyone.


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

With some recent changes....
As listed in my sig.

*Rolex *116400gv MilgaussGV, 126334 DateJust41,116710LN GMT MasterII, *Carl F Bucherer *_10803.08AHeritage BiCompax Annual_*, Tudor*-79220B BlackBay "Smiley", *Breitling*-A13322 Old Navitimer, A12322 Cosmonaute, *Omega* 3574.51 SpeedMaster LMOTM- Cernan, *Zenith*-95.9000.670/78.R782 Defy Classic SK


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## tyd450 (Jul 28, 2017)

really happy with these 4


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Humble collection









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

So I'm currently living the "with one on my wrist, it still fits in my watch box" loophole.

In the top row, I have three watches with quarter Arabics, domed sapphire crystals, bracelets, brushed finishes, printed dials, and faux patina lume.

Tudor Ranger
Oris Divers 65
Omega Railmaster

I have one watch on a strap:

Hamilton Navy Pioneer

And on the bottom row, I have three "nice" watches on bracelet with some polished finishes and applied indices:

Omega Aqua Terra
Rolex BLNR
Grand Seiko Shunbun


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

Just a part of the collection:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

After a bit of shuffling with one still out for service


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

My updated collection


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## DirtyVegas (Nov 7, 2016)

Plus a few others...

*1st Row: Complications*

*Breitling *_Seawolf _- The Diver
*Baume & Mercier* _Capeland Shelby Cobra (limited)_ - The Racer
*Hublot *_Big Bang_ _(ceramic bracelet)_ - The Partier
*Grand Seiko* _GMT SBGE275_ _(limited)_ - The Conversation Starter

*2nd Row: Integrated Bracelets*

*Tissot *_PRX Powermatic 80_ - The Beater
*Baume & Mercier* _Riviera Baumatic _- The Daily
*Bell & Ross* _BR05 _- The Weekend
*Cartier* _Santos de Cartier_ - The Dress


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

Sorry. wrong post. cant delete


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

After yet another change


----------



## Orange_GT3 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bonzodog said:


> After yet another change
> 
> View attachment 16846368


What is the model on the left?


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Orange_GT3 said:


> What is the model on the left?


Cameron Weiss ,field watch.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok, technically it's a collage but it's still one pic!


----------



## KingCorkie (Mar 23, 2018)

Lots of activity this year. Current collection. Lots on bracelets now but most have straps as well.

want an IWC pilot next. Prob the blue dial petite prince… also eying a Panerai radiomir (Luminor wore too big for my taste but I love the Panerai look). But I don’t really want to go more than 8. Too many already.Not sure what to give up. Like them all right now.


----------



## levkov (Jan 26, 2016)

State of collection as of 2016. A lot have been sold since, but even more obtained, with vintage in main focus


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

NardinNut said:


> My updated collection ...


That's the first picture I've seen on this site of a Moser Pioneer with bezel - I saw one or two come up on chrono24 last year, really like the look of it but out of my budget.

In fact, now I look closer, that's the first time I've seen one anywhere with the bezel and the "mega cool" hands - what model is it? How do you like it on the wrist?


----------



## NardinNut (Sep 22, 2008)

atvar said:


> That's the first picture I've seen on this site of a Moser Pioneer with bezel - I saw one or two come up on chrono24 last year, really like the look of it but out of my budget.
> 
> In fact, now I look closer, that's the first time I've seen one anywhere with the bezel and the "mega cool" hands - what model is it? How do you like it on the wrist?
> 
> View attachment 16852801


It’s incredible on the wrist. 40mm and titanium so very comfortable. It’s the new release collaboration with GovBerg. Just came out. Only 100 of them. No idea why it hasn’t been publicized. It’s a big deal for a Moser release 









H. Moser & Cie. Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Limited Edition for Govberg


H. Moser & Cie. Pioneer Centre Seconds Funky Blue Limited Edition for Govberg




www.govbergwatches.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Really nice collections everyone. 

I love looking at this thread, but my checkbook does not…..


----------



## atvar (Aug 21, 2020)

NardinNut said:


> It’s incredible on the wrist. 40mm and titanium so very comfortable. It’s the new release collaboration with GovBerg. Just came out. Only 100 of them. No idea why it hasn’t been publicized. It’s a big deal for a Moser release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40mm is even better, the previous model was 43.8, I think, I saw the (non-bezel) version in an AD in Zurich and it was little too large in my opinion....

It looks amazing, I'm very envious!


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

I like arabic markers on my watches, prefer no date, and strive for movement diversity, even with affordables.










Left to right...

Clemence Photic 39mm
Red Star 40mm
Vostok Classica 39mm
Wempe Chronometerwerke Tonneau
Zodiac Topper White Wolf 40mm
Nienaber Bunde Stundenzeigeruhr 37mm
IWC Mark XVII 41mm
Yema Superman French Air Force 41mm
Glashutte Original Senator Excellence 40mm
Zenith Espada 40mm
JLC Polaris 41mm


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Japanese…


----------



## GlasIsGreen (8 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16858566


Love the Vostok with the blue dial and orange strap. Is it a hybrid of some sort, or an actual Amphibia model?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

GlasIsGreen said:


> Love the Vostok with the blue dial and orange strap. Is it a hybrid of some sort, or an actual Amphibia model?


Thanks! Mod build - rounded bezel 36mm case, NH38 movement, BSH "ScubaBro" dial, and a mix of Rafflestime hands.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## GSWarriors22 (12 mo ago)

My 214270 is missing, but here it goes:


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking collections everyone. Very nice.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

Order of purchase (starting with the Junghans in 2010) below:


----------



## FREG (Jul 11, 2021)

Mchu004 said:


> View attachment 16710289


nice collection, is that a factory fabric strap on that iwc?


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## SN202 (Nov 2, 2018)

Trying to keep it down to 5 (although I also have a few older pieces that I keep for sentimental reasons)

Feel like I need to fit in a white dial somehow though  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rednight-82 (Mar 19, 2018)

My collection 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Made some major changes recently, reducing my collection from 12 to 8. I have thought about reducing more, but this seems like a good number for the moment.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Rednight-82 said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bullhead and the Doxa, great looking collection!


----------



## rudy_koerner (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Just picked up the air king.
Figured I'd share. 
In order of mostly likely to keep lol























Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Current mechanical collection:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenneth77 (Dec 12, 2019)

And looking for my next one.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Keeping these.









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Selling these!
Half the collection. 
Amber thoughts, mistakes, offers? Haha
Thanks









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Here’s the latest update. I think most of these are actual long time keepers. Right now the Nomos is the only watch I’m on the fence about.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Watchoss said:


> Selling these!
> Half the collection.
> Amber thoughts, mistakes, offers? Haha
> Thanks
> ...


Love that orient gmt!


----------



## Linx (Oct 31, 2021)

Daylight Savings time change is a holiday in my house. All the babies get love


----------



## athletics68 (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

This is one of my favorite threads. I love seeing people's collections evolve over time.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

Final line up for this year.


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

My wife’s collection:









I guess my hobby has rubbed off on her


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEX (5 mo ago)

Started collecting at the start of the year, this is where I’m at right now








(+ g shock)
Honestly not happy with where I’m at, realistically only looking to keep the cartier out of these.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## 97Type-R (May 26, 2020)

New box


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

asadtiger said:


> View attachment 17076047
> View attachment 17076048
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Higher Tissot concentration than I usually see around here. Very nice.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

rxmar23 said:


> Higher Tissot concentration than I usually see around here. Very nice.


You are right, sir, good observation...I like tissot designs and they have served me very well since 1998...have never had an issue with any of my tissots...have even given a le locle auto to my dad and he loves it too...and I do have my eyes next on a telemeter chrono 😉


----------



## Rcs1113 (Jun 25, 2014)

Collection update before the new year. After almost 2 years of the same-ish collection, I wear the explorer, skx007, datejust and polerouter the most in order. 
To celebrate a new milestone in 2023, I’m considering a new piece that fills the dressy or more formal sports piece but am open. An iwc xx, santos medium, heuer cs3111, or dive watch might like a bb58 might be nice.


----------



## Watchoss (Apr 6, 2019)

Decided to keep them all lol









Sent from my SM-G991U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

January 2023 SOTC:









Wife’s collection on the top row, mine on the second row,

Additions in 2022 were her DJ and Tank and my Reverso.

Not sure what changes 2023 will bring, but maybe cut loose the 8 day and pick up an Explorer to share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotlesbianassassin (11 mo ago)

Two shelves; first shelf has the main collection & G-Shocks; second shelf has the rest.


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

My collection... Wish my photog skills were better









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)

This is the current collection. I really want to cut this in half.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

Made two changes since my last post: 

Out
NOMOS Orion White
Maurice Lacroix Aikon

In
MING 17.09
Tissot PRX


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I can show my whole watch world in 1 photo.


----------

